# knitting tea party friday 7 july '1y



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 7 July '17

It rained most of the night and is getting ready to rain again. Lots of thunder but I haven't seen any lightening. It's to rain most of the day. I hope there were no tournament games tonight. Oh - there was a small flash. Like last weekend I think the boy's games will be played in-between rain showers.

It was been in the mid-80's all week - some humidity but this rain is really going to up the humidity. It is to be in the high-70's/low-80's for the weekend and into the beginning of next week. That's a good temp.

I'm feeling better. With Heidi helping Katie I think Marie and I will be sharing a 'sweet and sour chicken' for a late lunch early supper. She is always good company.

I do appreciate all the prayers and healing energy and support from all of you. I am feeling better. I haven't quite reached the ten minute mark yet Jynx but I'm working on it. Again many thanks to Kate, Margaret, Julie, Gwen and Tami for helping me get started each Friday. It is muchly appreciated.

BUTTERMILK BANANA BLUEBERRY BREAD

POSTED BY CHUNGAH ON JUNE 23, 2012 
YIELD: 4 MINI LOAVES
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 35 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 50 MINUTES

A great way to use up those spotty bananas and the perfect holiday gift that everyone will love!

INGREDIENTS:

1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/8 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup sugar
2 large eggs
1/4 cup buttermilk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 ripe bananas, mashed
1 cup blueberries

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly coat four 5 3/4-inch mini loaf pans with nonstick spray.

2. In a large bowl, combine flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt.

3. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat butter and sugar on medium-high until light and fluffy, about 2-3 minutes.

4. Beat in eggs, buttermilk and vanilla until well combined.

5. Beat in bananas until well combined.

6. Gradually add flour mixture to the sugar mixture at low speed, beating just until incorporated.

7. Add blueberries and gently toss to combine.

8. Scoop the batter evenly into the loaf pans.

9. Place into oven and bake for 30-35 minutes, or until a tester inserted in the center comes out clean.

10. Remove from oven and let cool for 15 minutes before inverting the cake onto a wire rack.

http://damndelicious.net/2012/06/23/buttermilk-banana-blueberry-bread/

Pulled Pork Poutine

Salads and veggies make it to our plates almost daily, but there are times we just want to eat pure comfort food. Poutine really hits the spot! Crispy fries, BBQ pulled pork, cheese curds. You might ask how much of each ingredient. That's up to you! How many are you serving? How much do you want to eat? Poutine is like making nachos, you just make enough!

Ingredients

French Fries, enough for as many people are eating
BBQ pulled pork 
Mozzarella cheese, grated
Cheese Curds

Directions

1. Lay fries on baking sheet and bake according to instructions on package. Make sure you bake them long enough to be crispy. You don't want soggy fries.

2. While fries are baking, heat BBQ Pulled Pork.

3. When fries are done either transfer to a meat platter (oven proof) or leave on baking sheet.

4. Top fries with layers of pulled pork, grated cheese and cheese curds. Creating a pile of cheese meaty goodness.

5. Put assembled poutine back into a 400º F oven until cheese melts.

Note: Watch it, as you just want the cheese to become soft and warm.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/06/pulled-pork-poutine.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Raw Carrot Cake with Lemon Cashew Frosting

By ingredients, this recipe is dairy-free / non-dairy, egg-free, gluten-free, grain-free, peanut-free, soy-free, vegan, plant-based, vegetarian, and paleo-friendly. This fresh, sweet, and healthy raw carrot cake dessert requires a little pre-planning and several soaking bowls. However, the hands-on Prep time isn't long at all.

Author: ALISA FLEMING | |godairyfree.org
Total Time: 30min
Serves: 10 servings

Ingredients

6 cups carrot pulp or finely ground carrot (about 8 carrots)
1 cup almonds, soaked for at least 8 hours, drained and rinsed
1½ cups raisins, just covered with water for 1 hour, drained but soaking water reserved
1 cup pitted dates, just covered with water for 1 hour, drained
1 to 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 to 2 teaspoons grated nutmeg
Zest of 1 lemon
Zest of 1 orange
1 teaspoon crushed cardamom pods or ground cardamom (optional)

Lemon Cashew Frosting

2 cups raw cashews, soaked for 1 to 2 hours, drained and rinsed
1 cup raisins, just covered with water for 1 hour, do not drain
1 cup pitted dates, just covered with water for 1 hour, do not drain
Juice of 1 lemon

Instructions

1. If the carrots are ground in food processor, press off excess juice through a strainer or cheesecloth.

2. In a food processor, process the almonds, raisins and dates until finely ground, or homogenize through a juicer.

3. In a large bowl, stir together the carrot pulp, spices, and zest.

Lemon Cashew Frosting

1. In a food processor or blender, blend the cashews, raisins and raisin water, dates and date water, and lemon juice until smooth.

2. Add extra raisin soaking water from cake if necessary to reach your desired creamy consistency.

To Assemble

1. Line a cake pan with plastic wrap and press the cake mixture firmly into the pan. Turn the pan over onto a serving plate, and remove the pan and plastic wrap. Spread ½ cup frosting on top of the first layer.

2. Repeat molding with the remaining raw carrot cake mixture and gently release on top of the first frosted layer. Touch up and reshape the cake as needed. Spread the remaining frosting on the top and side of the cake.

3. Garnish with fresh fruit, nuts, and/or ground cinnamon.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/raw-carrot-cake-cashew-frosting?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoDairyFree+%28Go+Dairy+Free%29

Breakfast Skillet

This hearty and spicy dish can be baked in the oven or on your outdoor grill. A great camping breakfast.

Makes one 8"cast iron skillet, serves 2-3

Ingredients

3 russet potatoes, washed and cubed
3-4 medium sized tomatoes, diced
3 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons water
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon crushed red peppers flakes
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
2 Hot Italian sausages, chopped
1/3 cup onion, diced
1 clove garlic, minced
3-4 eggs
1/3 cup feta cheese

Directions

1. Wash and cube potatoes. Boil until just tender. Drain and set aside.

2. In a skillet, melt butter and add diced tomatoes and water. Cook until tomatoes begin to get soft. Add in spices. Pour hot cooked tomatoes into the pot with the cooked potatoes.

3. Place skillet back over heat source and add vegetable oil. Add chopped Hot Italian sausage pieces, onions and garlic. Saute until sausage gets brown and is cooked through.

4. Add potato and tomato mixture to sausage mixture and allow to cook for about 15 minutes until mixture is hot and bubbly.

5. Dig a little well in the mixture for each egg and crack eggs into well. They will cook in the hot bubbly mixture.

6. When eggs are half way cooked to your liking, top with crumbled feta cheese.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/07/breakfast-skillet.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Southwestern Spaghetti Recipe

Chili powder and cumin give a mild Mexican flavor to this colorful one-skillet supper. With chunks of fresh zucchini, it's a nice change of pace from typical spaghetti dishes.

Author: Beth Coffee, Hartford City, Indiana
TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 30 min.
MAKES: 5 servings

Ingredients

3/4 pound lean ground beef (90% lean)
2-1/4 cups water
1 can (15 ounces) tomato sauce
2 teaspoons chili powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon salt, optional
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1 package (7 ounces) thin spaghetti, broken into thirds
6 small zucchini (about 1 pound), cut into chunks
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Nutritional Facts: 1 cup: 340 calories, 10g fat (4g saturated fat), 0 cholesterol, 676mg sodium, 39g carbohydrate (0 sugars, 3g fiber), 24g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 2 starch, 2 lean meat, 2 vegetable, 1/2 fat.

Directions

1. In a large skillet, cook beef over medium heat until no longer pink; drain.

2. Remove beef and set aside.

3. In the same skillet, combine the water, tomato sauce, chili powder, garlic powder, salt if desired and cumin; bring to a boil.

4. Stir in spaghetti; return to a boil.

5, Boil for 6 minutes.

6. Add the zucchini.

7. Cook 4-5 minutes longer or until spaghetti and zucchini are tender, stirring several times.

8. Stir in beef and heat through. Sprinkle with cheese.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/southwestern-spaghetti?pmcode=IT7JJZ101&_cmp=WeeknightDinnersV1&_ebid=WeeknightDinnersV17/3/2017&_mid=155605&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689.

A Festive Fruit Salad with Lemon and Ginger

Author: Jeanine and Jack | love and lemons
Serves 6

Ingredients

½ honeydew, cut into about 15 stars
⅓ seedless watermelon, cut into about 15 stars
2 cups sliced strawberries
1 cup mini mozzarella balls
1 cup cherries
1 loose-packed cup mint and basil leaves
½ cup blueberries
½ cup raspberries

Lemon-Ginger Dressing:

2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar
1 teaspoon minced ginger
½ clove of garlic, minced
¼ teaspoon maple syrup
¼ teaspoon salt
freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

1. In a small jar, shake together the olive oil, lemon juice, vinegar, ginger, garlic, maple syrup, salt and pepper.

2, Assemble the fruit, cheese and and herbs on a platter. Drizzle the dressing, gently toss and serve!

Notes: I used a 2" star cutter to make the melon stars.

https://www.loveandlemons.com/festive-fruit-salad-lemon-ginger/?utm_source=Love+and+Lemons+Daily&utm_campaign=7cf95291f6-LnlMailchimp&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_75a46d569c-7cf95291f6-43721953

Pumpkin Zeppole

I think using pure canned pumpkin will give you the best results--it has more concentrated flavor than freshly roasted pumpkin. These light, not-too-sweet Italian doughnuts were adapted from a recipe by my old friend, Jennifer Perillo. I usually toss these in cinnamon sugar when they're still slightly warm.

Author: Chef John
35 min
8 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

1 1/2cups all-purpose 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon fine salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
8 ounces fresh ricotta cheese, well drained
1/2 cup pumpkin puree
2 tablespoons pumpkin puree
1/4 cup white sugar
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Canola oil, for frying

Directions

1. Whisk flour, baking powder, salt, cinnamon, and nutmeg together in a bowl.

2. Whisk ricotta, 1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons pumpkin puree, sugar, eggs, and vanilla together in a separate mixing bowl until smooth.

3. Pour mixture into dry ingredients. Mix together until mixture becomes a loose batter.

4. Heat oil in a deep-fryer or large saucepan to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).

5. Use one spoon to scoop out a heaping tablespoon of dough and a second spoon to carefully push dough into hot oil.

6. Fry in batches for about 1 minute.

Note: If zeppole don't turn over by themselves after 1 minute, gently turn each with a strainer to brown on the other side, about 1 more minute.

7. Remove with a strainer and drain on cooling rack.

Note: Parchment can be used for easier cleanup/removal from the pan.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/245270/pumpkin-zeppole/?prop26=dailydish&prop28=recrecipes&prop29=recipe5_image&prop25=157654&prop27=2017-07-02&did=157654-20170702

Creamy Sun-dried Tomato Chicken

Stop the presses! This recipe is - hands down-the most delicious recipe you'll make all month. It's one of those healthy recipes that'll have finicky eaters begging for more. It's so quick to make that it's almost criminal. Full of flavor, savory and tender, this dish is perfect for family dinner…and fancy enough to wow a dinner table full of guests!

Author: SkinnyMs. | Entrees

Yields: 4 servings | Serving Size: 1 chicken breast and sauce | Calories: 333 | Total Fat: 23 g | Saturated Fat: 12 g | Trans Fat: 0 g | Cholesterol: 76 mg | Sodium: 253 mg | Carbohydrates: 6 g | Dietary Fiber: 1 g | Sugars: 2 g | Protein: 28 g | SmartPoints: 11

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
salt and pepper
4 chicken breasts filets
1/2 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup sun-dried tomatoes, finely chopped
1 cup canned coconut milk
1/4 cup basil, freshly chopped

Directions

1. In a large skillet, heat olive oil over medium heat. Add garlic to oil and cook until aromatic, about 60 seconds.

2. Sprinkle chicken breasts with salt and pepper and then toss into the skillet.

3. Cook until golden brown on both sides, then add chicken broth and sun-dried tomatoes to the skillet, cover and cook until the chicken is cooked through.

4. Remove cover, transfer chicken to serving platters.

5. Stir in coconut milk into the skillet. Spoon sauce over chicken. Top with fresh basil, serve and enjoy!

http://skinnyms.com/creamy-sundried-tomato-chicken/

Hurry Scurry Cake

9 servings

Ingredients

1/3 cup butter
2/3 cup sugar
1 egg
1 1/2 cups flour
2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup milk
3/4 teaspoon vanilla

Directions

1. Cream butter and sugar.

2. Add egg and beat.

3. Combine dry ingredients; add alternately with milk and vanilla. Blend well.

4. Turn into a greased 8 inch square pan and bake at 350° F for 25-30 minutes, or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

5. Cool.

6. Serve topped with a scoop of vanilla ice-cream and fresh fruit topping.

Fresh Strawberry Topping:

1. Wash and slice strawberries. Place about 1/4 of the strawberries into the blender, adding sugar to taste. Combine the sliced strawberries and the pureed strawberry mixture and spoon over the cake.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/06/hurry-scurry-cake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 30th June, 2017 by Gwen

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Knitting Tea Party. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-479546-1.html

*Julie* came through her hip surgery well on the 30th. She was sitting up in bed with a nice cuppa when I called, and so very thankful it's finally done. Let the healing begin!! Just a quick update 7/1 on Julie… she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip! Posted on 6/3 (US)/6/4 NZ that she will probably be going home that afternoon.

*Fan* had an incident with mentally impaired neighbor boys/men that were missing temporarily. Fortunately they were located and all is well; good neighbor Fan to the rescue!

*Ohio Joy* reported that DGS Tim has has his surgery and is already back to his "Casanova self" flirting with the nurses. He is home now recovering.

*Machriste* had woman back into her little Mazda; no one hurt and insurance will cover it but such a pain.

*Pacer* is vacation bound to see family this week

*Poledra's* DSM Marla's sister that was hurt by runaway dog had been showing wonderful progress on her injured leg; has almost full movement in knee. Things looking up

*kehinkle* has been putting a tremendous amount of miles (3,000 in less tha a week)on her job. Stay safe Kathy!

*Bonnie* is off on a road trip on the back of a motorcycle.

*Busyworkerbee (Heather)* has company induction on Wednesday. Congratulations!

*Marianne and Margaret* both fell and thank goodness both are okay. Ladies you need to take better care of yourselves!

*Julie* reported having spoken with Zoe (MIA for a long time now) and she is well and taking ballroom dance and staying busy.

*Gwen's* DD attending Oxford is going to Amsterdam for the weekend.

*RookieRetiree* went to a birthday celebration at a Rick Baylessrestaurant and Rick Bayless was there. Also, in a later post mentioned she will be heading to Orlando soon for a vacation.

*Jynx's* mom passed away this week. Condolences.

Photos
4 - *Pacer* - Beautiful skies
6 - *Swedenme* - Onesie with tutu
10 - *Bonnie* - Flowers
14 - *Pacer* - Glass of wine
19 - *Dreamweaver* - Dre'a in Narita, Japan
27 - *Fan* - Daffodil / Birthday cake
33 - *Rookie* - DGS with his fish
35 - *Kate* - Birthday cards for Cathy's mum and for Fan
37 - *Rookie* - DGS 'eating' his fish!
42 - *Kehinkle* - Yarn
43 - *Poledra* - Completed geology socks
44 - *Darowil* - Baby sleeping bag
47 - *Rookie* - DGS & friend with frogs
48 - *Rookie* - DD's new rug & pull out pantry shelves
49 - *Pacer* - Matthew's doodles
55 - *Pacer* - Stormy skies / Blowing bubbles
56 - *Pacer* - Calmer skies
57 - *Swedenme* - Butterfly baby jacket
61 - *Sorlenna* - Top of hat & chart showing decreases
64 - *Rookie* - Rick Bayless restaurant
64 - *Sorlenna* - Side view of hat
71 - *Rookie* - 15 things not to do in Amsterdam (link)
76 - *Swedenme* - Noctilucent clouds 
84 - *Gwen* - Portrait of Vincent Van Gogh
92 - *Pacer* - Vacation pictures

RECIPES
38 - *Rookie* - Fresh Mexican corn salad (link)
62 - *Sam* - Crochet princess dress blanket (link)

CRAFTS
9 - *Flyty1n* - Knitted knockers (links)
12 - *Rookie* - Working with two circulars for knitting in the round (links)
72 - *Sam* - Sweet Clara crochet top pattern (link)

OTHERS
9 - *Sam* - Wigs (link)
28 - *Sam* - Loch Ness monster ladle (link)
30 - *Cashmeregma* - Canadian link for above (link)
65 - *Rookie* - Rick Bayless (link)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks to Sam and the summary ladies for the updates. Checking in to my favorite group of people.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for a great opening Sam. I don't know what happened but I sent Kate the summary at a little before 3 pm today and I just got a pm from her asking me to send it (a little before 5). I told her I had already sent it but she said it wasnt in her spam/junk folder so I just sent it again. If it doesn't get to her you folks just let me know again and I'll either send it to her a 3rd time or if she wants me to post it I can do that. We've had thunderstorms this afternoon so I don't know if that interferred with it or not. My apology to everyone. EDIT: saw that Kate got the email. Again sorry for whatever happened.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the cosmos opened up and delivered your post to kate just in time. not a problem. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for a great opening Sam. I don't know what happened but I sent Kate the summary at a little before 3 pm today and I just got a pm from her asking me to send it (a little before 5). I told her I had already sent it but she said it wasnt in her spam/junk folder so I just sent it again. If it doesn't get to her you folks just let me know again and I'll either send it to her a 3rd time or if she wants me to post it I can do that. We've had thunderstorms this afternoon so I don't know if that interferred with it or not. My apology to everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for a great opening Sam. I don't know what happened but I sent Kate the summary at a little before 3 pm today and I just got a pm from her asking me to send it (a little before 5). I told her I had already sent it but she said it wasnt in her spam/junk folder so I just sent it again. If it doesn't get to her you folks just let me know again and I'll either send it to her a 3rd time or if she wants me to post it I can do that. We've had thunderstorms this afternoon so I don't know if that interferred with it or not. My apology to everyone.


No problem Gwen, I got it the second time and, as you can see, got it posted in time! My fault for not contacting you earlier! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies , good to see you and the recipes back Sam . Creamy sun dried tomato chicken sounds very tasty .
I'm sat outside with my lazybones shadow laid at my side . It was too hot and stuffy inside , husband is asleep and I'm waiting for youngest to come home he's at work and won't be home till after midnight , so I'm sat listening to the night chorus wish I could recognise which birds make which noise . Wonder if I can just fall asleep here for the next couple of hours


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad you are feeling better, glad to see you at head of table. 
Gwen and Kate thank you for summaries.
Chili in crockpot.
Kenny and Greg tore up more cement to fix clogged pipe, poured new cement and gone home. Luckily I was at Jane's while they tore up concrete! They are suppose to come tomorrow and do dry wall.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good to me. protection at your side. why not? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies , good to see you and the recipes back Sam . Creamy sun dried tomato chicken sounds very tasty .
> I'm sat outside with my lazybones shadow laid at my side . It was too hot and stuffy inside , husband is asleep and I'm waiting for youngest to come home he's at work and won't be home till after midnight , so I'm sat listening to the night chorus wish I could recognise which birds make which noise . Wonder if I can just fall asleep here for the next couple of hours


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for another week. 

This must be the week, I got a call from my son's half sister that their dad is in hospital and his heart is trying to give up the ghost, seems he's had lung cancer for 4+ years and doing herbal treatments, he got 4 more years than expected, but he didn't really let anyone know what was going on except his wife and Sheena(Chris' sister), so they don't expect him to make out the week. He lives in Canada, Edmonton last I knew, but I think they've moved. 
Then one of my close friends called, her brother is in induced coma and probably not going to make the week, his is partially alcohol contributed, but his liver or kidney's has pretty much quit working. She's staying in touch with his wife and will know more later. I told her, this is where being an RN is both a blessing and a curse. 
And yesterday my bff said she has a doctor appointment today to check for ovarian cancer, I pray not. 

Anyway, Julie and Jynx are both well on the mend and that's a positive not to keep track of. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!

Now to see how far ahead of me you all have gotten, between last week and this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

warm hugs surrounding you kaye jo - everything seems to come in thirds. david will be home this weekend and that will give you someone to bounce your feelings off of. healing energy to all concerned. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for another week.
> 
> This must be the week, I got a call from my son's half sister that their dad is in hospital and his heart is trying to give up the ghost, seems he's had lung cancer for 4+ years and doing herbal treatments, he got 4 more years than expected, but he didn't really let anyone know what was going on except his wife and Sheena(Chris' sister), so they don't expect him to make out the week. He lives in Canada, Edmonton last I knew, but I think they've moved.
> Then one of my close friends called, her brother is in induced coma and probably not going to make the week, his is partially alcohol contributed, but his liver or kidney's has pretty much quit working. She's staying in touch with his wife and will know more later. I told her, this is where being an RN is both a blessing and a curse.
> ...


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your mom's passing, Jynx.
Happy Birthday Jeanette!
If you feel you can manage Ringo by all means bring him home Julie. Our fur babies are always such comfort.
Kaye Jo, I am sorry to hear you are getting all this bad news, prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marking my spot- typing still a bit tricky- My friend Audrey rescued me from a wrinkled stocking, and came with some delicious ginger biscuits.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaye Jo, hugs to you--I am sorry this all got dumped on you at once.

It is good to see you back at the helm, Sam, and thanks to the ladies for the summary.

I've just finished up work...not bad, just took longer than I thought part of it would! I haven't decided yet what I'll try to do over the weekend except get that pattern set up in a pdf for y'all. We have a few clouds but I am not really expecting rain (though it would be nice). Sunday night the motorcycle group is having an ice cream social (different place than last time, so no riding on the mountain after dark!), but we'll see what the weather is before we decide to go or not. Sunday night seems a long way off right now. LOL

Hugs & blessings to all, healing thoughts to those in need.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for another week.
> 
> This must be the week, I got a call from my son's half sister that their dad is in hospital and his heart is trying to give up the ghost, seems he's had lung cancer for 4+ years and doing herbal treatments, he got 4 more years than expected, but he didn't really let anyone know what was going on except his wife and Sheena(Chris' sister), so they don't expect him to make out the week. He lives in Canada, Edmonton last I knew, but I think they've moved.
> Then one of my close friends called, her brother is in induced coma and probably not going to make the week, his is partially alcohol contributed, but his liver or kidney's has pretty much quit working. She's staying in touch with his wife and will know more later. I told her, this is where being an RN is both a blessing and a curse.
> ...


Prayers for you all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam an d ladies for starting us off again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, hugs, so sorry its been a hard week. Glad DH will be home this weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sounds good to me. protection at your side. why not? --- sam


I did just that and now son is home a ,little early I'm off to bed goodnight


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KayeJo 3 in one week is tough going (hugs) . 
I just spoke with Julie, and agree getting her Ringo home will boost her spirits a lot. Being alone, when incapacitated makes one feel very vulnerable.
I'm glad I'm nearby, so can get to her very quickly if necessary. 
Weather is horrible again today, very wet and chilly outside.Himself is in the man cave, watching car racing, and I'm on the couch with my cross stitch and one of my Outlander series books. We did a quick trip earlier to buy fish for lunch, then back home to get comfy for the day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo 3 in one week is tough going (hugs) .
> I just spoke with Julie, and agree getting her Ringo home will boost her spirits a lot. Being alone, when incapacitated makes one feel very vulnerable.
> I'm glad I'm nearby, so can get to her very quickly if necessary.
> Weather is horrible again today, very wet and chilly outside.Himself is in the man cave, watching car racing, and I'm on the couch with my cross stitch and one of my Outlander series books. We did a quick trip earlier to buy fish for lunch, then back home to get comfy for the day.


Thank you for the update on Julie. You are a kind soul for sure.
Hope the weather doesn't prevent her from getting Ringo home.
I have just gotten the first Outlander book (found it in the used book part of Deseret Industries- rather like Goodwill). It is very fat! So sorry your weather is so crummy but your fish for lunch sounds great. Had Parmesan encrusted tilapia filet for lunch and it was wonderful. 
Molly is home and very sick, large incision on her leg and very nauseated. She is shivering so I've turned up the heat and covered her with a blanket and expect that when she warms up a bit she may feel better. She isn't interested in food, so no insulin for her at this time either. Glad to have her home and hope she will quickly feel better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Blessings on Molly and may she feel much better quickly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the update on Julie. You are a kind soul for sure.
> Hope the weather doesn't prevent her from getting Ringo home.
> I have just gotten the first Outlander book (found it in the used book part of Deseret Industries- rather like Goodwill). It is very fat! So sorry your weather is so crummy but your fish for lunch sounds great. Had Parmesan encrusted tilapia filet for lunch and it was wonderful.
> Molly is home and very sick, large incision on her leg and very nauseated. She is shivering so I've turned up the heat and covered her with a blanket and expect that when she warms up a bit she may feel better. She isn't interested in food, so no insulin for her at this time either. Glad to have her home and hope she will quickly feel better.


I have read all the Outlander books so far in the main story, and am re reading them again to keep updated with it. Absolutely love the TVs series, can't wait until September for season 3. The history of Scotland and America is expertly woven into the books. 
Thank you for your kind comments. I learned to be kind and helpful, to those in need by my very caring parents, so I do what I can when those I care about need help.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad you are feeling better, glad to see you at head of table.
> Gwen and Kate thank you for summaries.
> Chili in crockpot.
> Kenny and Greg tore up more cement to fix clogged pipe, poured new cement and gone home. Luckily I was at Jane's while they tore up concrete! They are suppose to come tomorrow and do dry wall.


I'm glad you weren't there for the noise, dust and commotion. Hope they're back tomorrow to move the project along.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for another week.
> 
> This must be the week, I got a call from my son's half sister that their dad is in hospital and his heart is trying to give up the ghost, seems he's had lung cancer for 4+ years and doing herbal treatments, he got 4 more years than expected, but he didn't really let anyone know what was going on except his wife and Sheena(Chris' sister), so they don't expect him to make out the week. He lives in Canada, Edmonton last I knew, but I think they've moved.
> Then one of my close friends called, her brother is in induced coma and probably not going to make the week, his is partially alcohol contributed, but his liver or kidney's has pretty much quit working. She's staying in touch with his wife and will know more later. I told her, this is where being an RN is both a blessing and a curse.
> ...


Sending you gentle hugs. How is Chris taking the news?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Sorry to hear of your mom's passing, Jynx.
> Happy Birthday Jeanette!
> If you feel you can manage Ringo by all means bring him home Julie. Our fur babies are always such comfort.
> Kaye Jo, I am sorry to hear you are getting all this bad news, prayers.


Thank you very much. We just had a quick dinner and I'm going to chill and then go to bed early. The lab took 3 vials of blood today for the testing (normal routine stuff) and I'm feeling a little weak/sleepy - or just an excuse to get some extra sleep?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the update on Julie. You are a kind soul for sure.
> Hope the weather doesn't prevent her from getting Ringo home.
> I have just gotten the first Outlander book (found it in the used book part of Deseret Industries- rather like Goodwill). It is very fat! So sorry your weather is so crummy but your fish for lunch sounds great. Had Parmesan encrusted tilapia filet for lunch and it was wonderful.
> Molly is home and very sick, large incision on her leg and very nauseated. She is shivering so I've turned up the heat and covered her with a blanket and expect that when she warms up a bit she may feel better. She isn't interested in food, so no insulin for her at this time either. Glad to have her home and hope she will quickly feel better.


Hope you both have a good night.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you very much. We just had a quick dinner and I'm going to chill and then go to bed early. The lab took 3 vials of blood today for the testing (normal routine stuff) and I'm feeling a little weak/sleepy - or just an excuse to get some extra sleep?


Think it is the result of blood loss and stress. Sleep sounds like the very best solution. Hope you feel better in the morning. Be sure to drink water to rehydrate yourself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for another week.
> 
> This must be the week, I got a call from my son's half sister that their dad is in hospital and his heart is trying to give up the ghost, seems he's had lung cancer for 4+ years and doing herbal treatments, he got 4 more years than expected, but he didn't really let anyone know what was going on except his wife and Sheena(Chris' sister), so they don't expect him to make out the week. He lives in Canada, Edmonton last I knew, but I think they've moved.
> Then one of my close friends called, her brother is in induced coma and probably not going to make the week, his is partially alcohol contributed, but his liver or kidney's has pretty much quit working. She's staying in touch with his wife and will know more later. I told her, this is where being an RN is both a blessing and a curse.
> ...


Why a week it has been for you. I assume this is Chris' father? How is Chris taking this- and how about you he must have been important to you at one time?
And tough times for good friends to you to support as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Blessings on Molly and may she feel much better quickly.


From me too, Joyce!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to molly and lots of hugs and pats and pets. what is the weather like there? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the update on Julie. You are a kind soul for sure.
> Hope the weather doesn't prevent her from getting Ringo home.
> I have just gotten the first Outlander book (found it in the used book part of Deseret Industries- rather like Goodwill). It is very fat! So sorry your weather is so crummy but your fish for lunch sounds great. Had Parmesan encrusted tilapia filet for lunch and it was wonderful.
> Molly is home and very sick, large incision on her leg and very nauseated. She is shivering so I've turned up the heat and covered her with a blanket and expect that when she warms up a bit she may feel better. She isn't interested in food, so no insulin for her at this time either. Glad to have her home and hope she will quickly feel better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for another week.
> 
> This must be the week, I got a call from my son's half sister that their dad is in hospital and his heart is trying to give up the ghost, seems he's had lung cancer for 4+ years and doing herbal treatments, he got 4 more years than expected, but he didn't really let anyone know what was going on except his wife and Sheena(Chris' sister), so they don't expect him to make out the week. He lives in Canada, Edmonton last I knew, but I think they've moved.
> Then one of my close friends called, her brother is in induced coma and probably not going to make the week, his is partially alcohol contributed, but his liver or kidney's has pretty much quit working. She's staying in touch with his wife and will know more later. I told her, this is where being an RN is both a blessing and a curse.
> ...


Prayers all round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Sorry to hear of your mom's passing, Jynx.
> Happy Birthday Jeanette!
> If you feel you can manage Ringo by all means bring him home Julie. Our fur babies are always such comfort.
> Kaye Jo, I am sorry to hear you are getting all this bad news, prayers.


It can be hard to explain to those who are 'pet-free' just exactly what they mean to us.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just checking is so I can get the notifications for the new week. Having a wonderful time with the boys, but definitely leaves very little time for the computer! We have been very busy, and needless to stay, I am tired at night! Everything is going well, and DS and DBIL are having a great time. They have been in Seattle since Tuesday, and today boarder the ship to Alaska. I'm so glad that I'm able to take care of the boys. DD has been an awesome helper! I don't think I could do it without her help!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh dear, a Gwennie!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KayeJo, sending you a big hug. So much at once! It does seem to go that way. Hope your friend's diagnosis is benign or if not, that it is caught early.

Sending gentle pets to Molly, Is her reaction expected? Hope the morning finds her getting better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why can i not find a 29" cable. i assume that is 29" from needle tip to needle tip. i've made this felted bag before and cannot find the cable i used. i am so upset with my knitting now - nothing seems to be working right. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind prayers and pets for Molly. She was able to go out to "get busy on the grass", no little task with her bad leg as she has 10 steps to get up and down to do so. She was very brave and with some nudging made it back up to the house. She did finally eat, including her Remadyl (pain NSAID) hidden in a bit of sausage and has her insulin. We are off schedule by 4 hours, but that should eventually work itself back in order. Now trying to get her off the kitchen floor and onto her pet bed, but so far no luck. Her shivering has stopped (I heated up the home to 74 degrees). She had Ketamine, a disassociative anesthesia and it is slowly wearing off so she doesn't have quite the confused and dazed look. Once again, thanks so much for your support, all of you. You are wonderful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> why can i not find a 29" cable. i assume that is 29" from needle tip to needle tip. i've made this felted bag before and cannot find the cable i used. i am so upset with my knitting now - nothing seems to be working right. --- sam


Do you have a 24 inch? a 36 inch? I can send you one but it will take a few days to get there. Let me know. I could put it in the mail tomorrow. If you need one, PM me. Do you use the standard KnitPicks needles? I can even send the appropriate needle size connected to it. Just let me know the size.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, I typed up the hat pattern quick & dirty--in case it's confusing, here's the link to the original stitch, as we were discussing it earlier: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/

If you have any trouble with the pdf, let me know--I will put it on Ravelry at some point, too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for another week.
> 
> This must be the week, I got a call from my son's half sister that their dad is in hospital and his heart is trying to give up the ghost, seems he's had lung cancer for 4+ years and doing herbal treatments, he got 4 more years than expected, but he didn't really let anyone know what was going on except his wife and Sheena(Chris' sister), so they don't expect him to make out the week. He lives in Canada, Edmonton last I knew, but I think they've moved.
> Then one of my close friends called, her brother is in induced coma and probably not going to make the week, his is partially alcohol contributed, but his liver or kidney's has pretty much quit working. She's staying in touch with his wife and will know more later. I told her, this is where being an RN is both a blessing and a curse.
> ...


When it rains, it pours and it seems an awful lot is falling on you and yours. I am sorry to hear about Chris' Dad. Most with lung cancer don't make it to 5 years and treating with herbs pretty much guarantees a bad outcome without some medical attention as well. I hope he is being kept comfortable though.

We also have a friend who is awaiting a liver transplant. He has been alcohol free for the required year but maintaining the necessary diet to to keep everything in balance and all the other issues is really hard and finding a Dr. in his insurance that can do the transplant is another hurdle. I really am almost afraid to hear the phone ring these days.

I will add your bff to my prayer list and hope that, IF anything is found, it is early and treatable. Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for the kind prayers and pets for Molly. She was able to go out to "get busy on the grass", no little task with her bad leg as she has 10 steps to get up and down to do so. She was very brave and with some nudging made it back up to the house. She did finally eat, including her Remadyl (pain NSAID) hidden in a bit of sausage and has her insulin. We are off schedule by 4 hours, but that should eventually work itself back in order. Now trying to get her off the kitchen floor and onto her pet bed, but so far no luck. Her shivering has stopped (I heated up the home to 74 degrees). She had Ketamine, a disassociative anesthesia and it is slowly wearing off so she doesn't have quite the confused and dazed look. Once again, thanks so much for your support, all of you. You are wonderful.


Glad she is improving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lifting up Molly in my prayers that she will recover quickly from her surgery. Did I mention ever than one of my 5 is a beagle/lab mix and also named Molly. She is 12 years old and a real sweetheart.



flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the update on Julie. You are a kind soul for sure.
> Hope the weather doesn't prevent her from getting Ringo home.
> I have just gotten the first Outlander book (found it in the used book part of Deseret Industries- rather like Goodwill). It is very fat! So sorry your weather is so crummy but your fish for lunch sounds great. Had Parmesan encrusted tilapia filet for lunch and it was wonderful.
> Molly is home and very sick, large incision on her leg and very nauseated. She is shivering so I've turned up the heat and covered her with a blanket and expect that when she warms up a bit she may feel better. She isn't interested in food, so no insulin for her at this time either. Glad to have her home and hope she will quickly feel better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So true. I hadn't commented on whether you should go get Ringo but do know how much love and companionship our fur babies are to us.
Ringo seems so well behaved and listens to you I would also suggest getting him. Like you and others have said, our furbabies do sense whenwe are not quite well and offer us their own brand of nurturing. Go get him, Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> It can be hard to explain to those who are 'pet-free' just exactly what they mean to us.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, when that happens I put knitting down and do something else, like nap, cause it usually means I'm tired and frazzled.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have caught up on the end of last weeks TP. It is soooo good to see you back in full force Sam and to hear you say that you are feeling better. Thanks for the opening and thanks to the summary ladies too. 

I am sitting here with my real cuppa (not just virtual LOL) catching up a bit of knitting and TP time. Did I mention that at my work (volunteering) that we have finished doing the stars and are now having a small group doing charity knitting/crocheting. We are doing hats, cardigans and vest for our special care nursery at the hospital. (I was surprised that they requested they needed knitted vests) And also chemo hats for our cancer ward. 


Oh, and just for anyone who might remember Bundyanne who now and again pops in here. She has posted that her husband passed away in hospital last night. :sm13:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do as you have often said, take a deep cleansing breath and relax. Besides, I'm just thrilled to hear you are knitting again and on here more.
Just put it out there to the universe and it will show up! 
:sm02:


thewren said:


> why can i not find a 29" cable. i assume that is 29" from needle tip to needle tip. i've made this felted bag before and cannot find the cable i used. i am so upset with my knitting now - nothing seems to be working right. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, I hope to read that Hannah and Co, found adequate accommodations, really glad she's having fun even with the snaffu. 
Joyce, wonderful to hear that the vet thinks it's just a lipoma, that's a blessing. 
Julie, did you go retrieve Ringo, he'll definitely lift your spirits. 
hmmm...Seems something needed commenting on but for the life of me, can't remember. I guess CRAFT has struck again. lol
Oh well, it will come to me eventually. :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for another week.
> 
> This must be the week, I got a call from my son's half sister that their dad is in hospital and his heart is trying to give up the ghost, seems he's had lung cancer for 4+ years and doing herbal treatments, he got 4 more years than expected, but he didn't really let anyone know what was going on except his wife and Sheena(Chris' sister), so they don't expect him to make out the week. He lives in Canada, Edmonton last I knew, but I think they've moved.
> Then one of my close friends called, her brother is in induced coma and probably not going to make the week, his is partially alcohol contributed, but his liver or kidney's has pretty much quit working. She's staying in touch with his wife and will know more later. I told her, this is where being an RN is both a blessing and a curse.
> ...


Sorry to hear you have had week of sad news. Hope you friend will be ok.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies , good to see you and the recipes back Sam . Creamy sun dried tomato chicken sounds very tasty .
> I'm sat outside with my lazybones shadow laid at my side . It was too hot and stuffy inside , husband is asleep and I'm waiting for youngest to come home he's at work and won't be home till after midnight , so I'm sat listening to the night chorus wish I could recognise which birds make which noise . Wonder if I can just fall asleep here for the next couple of hours


I was outside for a bit with mine, found a chair at the thrift store/charity shop for $5 to put with the table that I got from the neighbor for $20, I need 3 more chairs eventually, but the one I have out there now plus the folding chair that I have inside will work for now.
Ryssa feels the need to sit on my lap even when there isn't room, rather amazing I can knit around her anyway. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna! That is so beautiful.


Sorlenna said:


> Okay, I typed up the hat pattern quick & dirty--in case it's confusing, here's the link to the original stitch, as we were discussing it earlier: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/
> 
> If you have any trouble with the pdf, let me know--I will put it on Ravelry at some point, too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh and Kaye Jo and other who were chatting about the series Miss Fisher's Murder mysteries..... well I have finally given it a go and watched the first episode on Netflix. Shameful that it is Australian and I never bothered with it before LOL.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad you are feeling better, glad to see you at head of table.
> Gwen and Kate thank you for summaries.
> Chili in crockpot.
> Kenny and Greg tore up more cement to fix clogged pipe, poured new cement and gone home. Luckily I was at Jane's while they tore up concrete! They are suppose to come tomorrow and do dry wall.


That's great, they're really moving right along.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the update on Julie. You are a kind soul for sure.
> Hope the weather doesn't prevent her from getting Ringo home.
> I have just gotten the first Outlander book (found it in the used book part of Deseret Industries- rather like Goodwill). It is very fat! So sorry your weather is so crummy but your fish for lunch sounds great. Had Parmesan encrusted tilapia filet for lunch and it was wonderful.
> Molly is home and very sick, large incision on her leg and very nauseated. She is shivering so I've turned up the heat and covered her with a blanket and expect that when she warms up a bit she may feel better. She isn't interested in food, so no insulin for her at this time either. Glad to have her home and hope she will quickly feel better.


Aww hope Molly is feeling better quickly. Enjoy Outlander books, they are wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So true. I hadn't commented on whether you should go get Ringo but do know how much love and companionship our fur babies are to us.
> Ringo seems so well behaved and listens to you I would also suggest getting him. Like you and others have said, our furbabies do sense whenwe are not quite well and offer us their own brand of nurturing. Go get him, Julie.


All organised for mid-day Monday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KayeJo I am so sorry for all the sadness you've had hit you this week. Will keep you and yours in my prayers. Wish you were close enough to pop over to sit out on my deck and knit and drink something cool and refreshing.

Amaru, DD's boyfriend, came by this evening and we had a wonderful time just visiting. We chatted for about 3 hours. He is such a delightful young man and has such a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. I have caught up on the end of last weeks TP. It is soooo good to see you back in full force Sam and to hear you say that you are feeling better. Thanks for the opening and thanks to the summary ladies too.
> 
> I am sitting here with my real cuppa (not just virtual LOL) catching up a bit of knitting and TP time. Did I mention that at my work (volunteering) that we have finished doing the stars and are now having a small group doing charity knitting/crocheting. We are doing hats, cardigans and vest for our special care nursery at the hospital. (I was surprised that they requested they needed knitted vests) And also chemo hats for our cancer ward.
> 
> Oh, and just for anyone who might remember Bundyanne who now and again pops in here. She has posted that her husband passed away in hospital last night. :sm13:


Thanks for that Cathy- I will pm, her- have not been able to keep up with the Digests.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gwen, I hope to read that Hannah and Co, found adequate accommodations, really glad she's having fun even with the snaffu.
> Joyce, wonderful to hear that the vet thinks it's just a lipoma, that's a blessing.
> Julie, did you go retrieve Ringo, he'll definitely lift your spirits.
> hmmm...Seems something needed commenting on but for the life of me, can't remember. I guess CRAFT has struck again. lol
> Oh well, it will come to me eventually. :sm16:


I will fetch him on Monday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All organised for mid-day Monday.


 :sm24: Thats good, you will feel better having him there with you. Have you been to the doctor yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Thats good, you will feel better having him there with you. Have you been to the doctor yet?


Not yet- this morning had a load of unexpected visitors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TO ALL...... Here goes.... I know I will leave something or someone out but...... I did read all of last week but didn't make comments as I went along because I knew you were all over here on the new TP. You ALL have warmed my heart with your condolences and affirmation of plans for mom and just plain being the wonderful, supportive, loving people that always gather here. To be able to share the good, the bad and the ugly in our lives with people that don't judge and only offer shoulders, prayers, hugs and support is a blessing beyond measure. Some of you hardly know me and others have been through the fire and back with me over the past few years. Thank you one and all. Sure is nice to know that so many truly care and have your back as we go through life... and death.... and sickness.... and joys. So glad to be apart of this group.

*SAM* - There will definitely be holes in our pockets, purses and a lot of Ziplock bags. Gerry thought we might put ashes in empty beer cups and go down to railing and just pretend to be emptying glasses on to field. Maybe there is a tour of the facility we can arrange. Somehow, we will get it done. (Keep on walking.... I'm having to force myself right now as well, but it is the best way to get some strength and stamina back. Tell Heidi I will get material cut very soon and in mail. I had plans to do it yesterday.

*JEANETTE* Gerry says to pick a place near Sister Bay and leave a bottle of wine under the bed for us. He also wanted to know if you had a 7 & 7 for your birthday... (Seagram's 7 and 7-Up) You can tell our age that we even remember that. You do need to replenish all that blood draw after all. We are wanting to go to Topolobampo for a Rick Bayless meal next time we are in town. SO lad that you have found a good dentist and are getting on with it. Being by the yarn store should help make visits more pl pleasant - kind of our version of a sucker after getting a shot at the Dr..... Enjoy FL.

*Jacklou* Thanks so much for your kind thoughts. So glad we had KP duty together in Ohio. Hope we can share another lunch next time I'm in town. I really miss straight shooting, down to earth, GOOD people from the Midwest.

*Marianne* Cindy and Gerry must have gone to the same horticulture school. I fully understand the weeding situation now. Gerry just sprays everything dead! Still, a big stick to point out weeds or to poke C if she goes astray would be kinder to your hand for just a little bit. My deepest sympathies on the loss of the day lilies. Mine met a similar fate. Please do go easy on your thumb though. I KNOW you always rush into the brink, but timing is everything right now. YAY on getting the creditors off your back. I've talked to one on the last CT scans and told them that I will pay when ins., hospital and me agree on the charges. That may never happen, as they can't even find the records of all the calls!!! I'm going to run down and pick up all my records from surgeries a that hospital in preparation for possible lawsuit on the mesh. Once that is done, I really don't care if it ever gets straightened out. I can go elsewhere for the scans in the future, if necessary. On the good side, I called the last hospital to see if all ops were now paid and it seems that one of them was written off..... They couldn't really give me specifics, but say I have a clean sheet and owe nothing. Good news, because still haven't heard if I will have to pay all the wound vac rental. I really need an assistant to get all the paperwork sorted and filed away.

*Tami* Boy, your muscles must have been tied in knots. I had that test for carpel tunnel and also found out that was not my problem, but the test was not that painful for me. Maybe they can just give you a small dose of relaxant so you don't tense so much. I also understand about not wanting to be on a drug forever. Seems like once they start the Simvastatin, they never take you off. I argue this with Dr. about once a year since I am convinced that exercise has almost as much a positive effect as the drug. My numbers are down and I am going to ask once again if we can do without for a short trial to see if they stay down. The drug costs me nothing... I just don't like being on something if not needed. When it comes to anxiety medication, that is my exception. I don't ever want to go off the Xanax and have night terrors again. If they would let me take Atavan, I would be even happier, as I have no side effects from it and it WORKS. I'd rather be like mom and never have to take a pill, but I'll settle for just a couple NECESSARY ones... You might ask him about water exercises or some easy balance exercises. That could be a big help in making you feel a little more secure about walking. For me, when I am feeling a little off, I tend to be too cautious and probably make more problems for myself. Will be holding good thoughts for a very good outcome with a definite plan of action to no problems in the bud.

*Machriste, Gwen, Sorlenna, Sugar, Sugar, KateB, Fay, Julie, Margaret, EVERYONE* Thanks for all the kind words and condolences once again. You are all so very special and I am ever grateful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> warm hugs surrounding you kaye jo - everything seems to come in thirds. david will be home this weekend and that will give you someone to bounce your feelings off of. healing energy to all concerned. --- sam


Thank you Sam, you made me chuckle, David is indeed home, he just grunts when I give him bad news, he doesn't know what to do with it. 
I am going to be philosophical about it all and be thankful that Tom(Christopher's dad) and Lois' brother are not suffering and will be at peace. 
Cathy had better be okay, we're going to grow old together, two crotchety old women with Marla thrown in the mix, for David to take care of. lol Cathy's DH is 19yrs older than she and not in bad health, but not in great health, she'll surely out live him with the issues he does have and she's got a good handle on the fact that that will probably be what is, it will still shake her world as she loves him more than anything, but she's realistic. We tease that she married 19 years older and I married 19 years younger. lol

Thank you everyone else for the hugs, prayers, and positive thoughts, they are appreciated more than I can say.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Sorry to hear of your mom's passing, Jynx.
> Happy Birthday Jeanette!
> If you feel you can manage Ringo by all means bring him home Julie. Our fur babies are always such comfort.
> Kaye Jo, I am sorry to hear you are getting all this bad news, prayers.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marking my spot- typing still a bit tricky- My friend Audrey rescued me from a wrinkled stocking, and came with some delicious ginger biscuits.


Yum. 
Wrinkled stockings are a pain, I hate when my socks wrinkle up in my shoe almost worse than anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye Jo, hugs to you--I am sorry this all got dumped on you at once.
> 
> It is good to see you back at the helm, Sam, and thanks to the ladies for the summary.
> 
> ...


Thank you, it is a bit much all in 24 hours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for you all.


thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, hugs, so sorry its been a hard week. Glad DH will be home this weekend.


Thank you. 
Yes David is home until Monday morning, then he'll head Mary's way again, then a week from this monday we'll be heading to Yellowstone, man I need that trip, I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not yet- this morning had a load of unexpected visitors.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo 3 in one week is tough going (hugs) .
> I just spoke with Julie, and agree getting her Ringo home will boost her spirits a lot. Being alone, when incapacitated makes one feel very vulnerable.
> I'm glad I'm nearby, so can get to her very quickly if necessary.
> Weather is horrible again today, very wet and chilly outside.Himself is in the man cave, watching car racing, and I'm on the couch with my cross stitch and one of my Outlander series books. We did a quick trip earlier to buy fish for lunch, then back home to get comfy for the day.


Thank you. 
Sounds like you have a good weekend planned for the rain. 
We've had temps in the high 90's/32.2c to 101f/38.3 this last week, next Wed is to be 105f/40.5c. :sm06: 
We could really use some good rain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the update on Julie. You are a kind soul for sure.
> Hope the weather doesn't prevent her from getting Ringo home.
> I have just gotten the first Outlander book (found it in the used book part of Deseret Industries- rather like Goodwill). It is very fat! So sorry your weather is so crummy but your fish for lunch sounds great. Had Parmesan encrusted tilapia filet for lunch and it was wonderful.
> Molly is home and very sick, large incision on her leg and very nauseated. She is shivering so I've turned up the heat and covered her with a blanket and expect that when she warms up a bit she may feel better. She isn't interested in food, so no insulin for her at this time either. Glad to have her home and hope she will quickly feel better.


Poor Molly, I hope she's feeling much better by morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending you gentle hugs. How is Chris taking the news?


He just called, his sister had just talked to him. He's okay, but definitely trying not to cry, he'll be by in a bit, I think he just needs to see me for reassurance that I'm going to be here for years yet. It'll really hit him when his dad is gone, they aren't very close,due to Tom's better than thou attitude and always harsh criticism, for man who never did anything(held very little employment), he sure could do a lot of things better than anyone else. Christopher and Sheena do love him though, as much as they don't particularly like him, they like his wife better, they just would have liked him once in a while to say good job instead of lecturing them on what he could have done better and what they should have done different, even when they told him they got a good job, like when Christopher went to work for Ford, he told Christopher he should have done this or that. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why a week it has been for you. I assume this is Chris' father? How is Chris taking this- and how about you he must have been important to you at one time?
> And tough times for good friends to you to support as well.


I think he'll be okay, he has a love hate relationship with his dad, they don't talk often. 
I hooked up with him when my mom was dying, his true colors came out when I was pregnant, he wasn't violent or abusive, just a lazy jackass, sorry, I shouldn't say that, but it's pretty much true, he's only had about 5 jobs in his life since I've known him(33yrs) and none of them last a year I don't think, he always has a woman to work and take care of the income. 
When he was with Becky, he used her tax refund to bring Tina(current wife) up to Alaska and stay with him while Becky was out of state visiting her family, then when she got back he told her she had to move out, he had a new girlfriend. :sm19: 
That being said, I really don't want the kids to lose their dad, or Sheena's kids to lose their grandad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers all round.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. I have caught up on the end of last weeks TP. It is soooo good to see you back in full force Sam and to hear you say that you are feeling better. Thanks for the opening and thanks to the summary ladies too.
> 
> I am sitting here with my real cuppa (not just virtual LOL) catching up a bit of knitting and TP time. Did I mention that at my work (volunteering) that we have finished doing the stars and are now having a small group doing charity knitting/crocheting. We are doing hats, cardigans and vest for our special care nursery at the hospital. (I was surprised that they requested they needed knitted vests) And also chemo hats for our cancer ward.
> 
> Oh, and just for anyone who might remember Bundyanne who now and again pops in here. She has posted that her husband passed away in hospital last night. :sm13:


That's really sad for her. But he was getting very hard to manage at home. And not surprising from what she had been posting about him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just checking is so I can get the notifications for the new week. Having a wonderful time with the boys, but definitely leaves very little time for the computer! We have been very busy, and needless to stay, I am tired at night! Everything is going well, and DS and DBIL are having a great time. They have been in Seattle since Tuesday, and today boarder the ship to Alaska. I'm so glad that I'm able to take care of the boys. DD has been an awesome helper! I don't think I could do it without her help!


Youngsters are exhausting, but glad that you are enjoying it and that DD is enjoying helping. 
That ought to be a great trip. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> KayeJo, sending you a big hug. So much at once! It does seem to go that way. Hope your friend's diagnosis is benign or if not, that it is caught early.
> 
> Sending gentle pets to Molly, Is her reaction expected? Hope the morning finds her getting better.


Thank you, I sure hope the same things. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> why can i not find a 29" cable. i assume that is 29" from needle tip to needle tip. i've made this felted bag before and cannot find the cable i used. i am so upset with my knitting now - nothing seems to be working right. --- sam


You can use one slightly longer or shorter but not too much shorter, longer would be better. 
Breathe and chalk it up to "it never fails". It happens to me every time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for the kind prayers and pets for Molly. She was able to go out to "get busy on the grass", no little task with her bad leg as she has 10 steps to get up and down to do so. She was very brave and with some nudging made it back up to the house. She did finally eat, including her Remadyl (pain NSAID) hidden in a bit of sausage and has her insulin. We are off schedule by 4 hours, but that should eventually work itself back in order. Now trying to get her off the kitchen floor and onto her pet bed, but so far no luck. Her shivering has stopped (I heated up the home to 74 degrees). She had Ketamine, a disassociative anesthesia and it is slowly wearing off so she doesn't have quite the confused and dazed look. Once again, thanks so much for your support, all of you. You are wonderful.


That's is great to hear. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, I typed up the hat pattern quick & dirty--in case it's confusing, here's the link to the original stitch, as we were discussing it earlier: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/
> 
> If you have any trouble with the pdf, let me know--I will put it on Ravelry at some point, too.


Awesome! 
:sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh and Kaye Jo and other who were chatting about the series Miss Fisher's Murder mysteries..... well I have finally given it a go and watched the first episode on Netflix. Shameful that it is Australian and I never bothered with it before LOL.


And I just borrowed Murder on the Ballarat train (or similar title). Listened to one recently while I was away but I hadn't read them before that either.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> TO ALL...... Here goes.... I know I will leave something or someone out but...... I did read all of last week but didn't make comments as I went along because I knew you were all over here on the new TP. You ALL have warmed my heart with your condolences and affirmation of plans for mom and just plain being the wonderful, supportive, loving people that always gather here. To be able to share the good, the bad and the ugly in our lives with people that don't judge and only offer shoulders, prayers, hugs and support is a blessing beyond measure. Some of you hardly know me and others have been through the fire and back with me over the past few years. Thank you one and all. Sure is nice to know that so many truly care and have your back as we go through life... and death.... and sickness.... and joys. So glad to be apart of this group.
> 
> *SAM* - There will definitely be holes in our pockets, purses and a lot of Ziplock bags. Gerry thought we might put ashes in empty beer cups and go down to railing and just pretend to be emptying glasses on to field. Maybe there is a tour of the facility we can arrange. Somehow, we will get it done. (Keep on walking.... I'm having to force myself right now as well, but it is the best way to get some strength and stamina back. Tell Heidi I will get material cut very soon and in mail. I had plans to do it yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When it rains, it pours and it seems an awful lot is falling on you and yours. I am sorry to hear about Chris' Dad. Most with lung cancer don't make it to 5 years and treating with herbs pretty much guarantees a bad outcome without some medical attention as well. I hope he is being kept comfortable though.
> 
> We also have a friend who is awaiting a liver transplant. He has been alcohol free for the required year but maintaining the necessary diet to to keep everything in balance and all the other issues is really hard and finding a Dr. in his insurance that can do the transplant is another hurdle. I really am almost afraid to hear the phone ring these days.
> 
> I will add your bff to my prayer list and hope that, IF anything is found, it is early and treatable. Waiting is the hardest part.


So true. 
Yes, I was surprised that she said he was doing herbal and had had 4 years longer than the docs originally gave him. 
Prayers for your friend, that has to be so hard, jumping through insurance hoops doesn't help either. 
Thank you, waiting is indeed the hardest part.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GWEN, Hope Hannah is not turned off by bad experience with AirB&B. They usually are pretty reliable and they do have a feedback for all participants where they scammed guy can lodge a bad review to save others dealing with that person. Stressful now, but will become part of a funny memory down the road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. I have caught up on the end of last weeks TP. It is soooo good to see you back in full force Sam and to hear you say that you are feeling better. Thanks for the opening and thanks to the summary ladies too.
> 
> I am sitting here with my real cuppa (not just virtual LOL) catching up a bit of knitting and TP time. Did I mention that at my work (volunteering) that we have finished doing the stars and are now having a small group doing charity knitting/crocheting. We are doing hats, cardigans and vest for our special care nursery at the hospital. (I was surprised that they requested they needed knitted vests) And also chemo hats for our cancer ward.
> 
> Oh, and just for anyone who might remember Bundyanne who now and again pops in here. She has posted that her husband passed away in hospital last night. :sm13:


Oh that's so sad, I'll keep her in prayers, at least he's at peace and not suffering or in pain. Still not easy though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear you have had week of sad news. Hope you friend will be ok.


Thank you. 
I sure hope it's not anything other than polyps, but if it is C, that it was caught early enough to be a very easy erradication.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think he'll be okay, he has a love hate relationship with his dad, they don't talk often.
> I hooked up with him when my mom was dying, his true colors came out when I was pregnant, he wasn't violent or abusive, just a lazy jackass, sorry, I shouldn't say that, but it's pretty much true, he's only had about 5 jobs in his life since I've known him(33yrs) and none of them last a year I don't think, he always has a woman to work and take care of the income.
> When he was with Becky, he used her tax refund to bring Tina(current wife) up to Alaska and stay with him while Becky was out of state visiting her family, then when she got back he told her she had to move out, he had a new girlfriend. :sm19:
> That being said, I really don't want the kids to lose their dad, or Sheena's kids to lose their grandad.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh and Kaye Jo and other who were chatting about the series Miss Fisher's Murder mysteries..... well I have finally given it a go and watched the first episode on Netflix. Shameful that it is Australian and I never bothered with it before LOL.


Lol!! Isn't she delightful? I'm well and truly addicted. And you just have to love Jack, well the whole clan really but Jack is adorable when Phriney does something a bit risque. LOL!
The one I was watching last night, I about died laughing, she told Jack that he really should come along on all her midnight break in's as he makes it much easier. :sm06: LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All organised for mid-day Monday.


Fabulous! He'll be so happy to see you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam, you made me chuckle, David is indeed home, he just grunts when I give him bad news, he doesn't know what to do with it.
> I am going to be philosophical about it all and be thankful that Tom(Christopher's dad) and Lois' brother are not suffering and will be at peace.
> Cathy had better be okay, we're going to grow old together, two crotchety old women with Marla thrown in the mix, for David to take care of. lol Cathy's DH is 19yrs older than she and not in bad health, but not in great health, she'll surely out live him with the issues he does have and she's got a good handle on the fact that that will probably be what is, it will still shake her world as she loves him more than anything, but she's realistic. We tease that she married 19 years older and I married 19 years younger. lol
> 
> Thank you everyone else for the hugs, prayers, and positive thoughts, they are appreciated more than I can say.


I have friends who also have a big age difference and common sense tells you that someone will go first. Life is funny though.. It isn't always the older one... I guess the lesson is to just love who you will and when you can and go with the flow.... It is not about how long we live but how well we live. (Just between you and me though, I'd tell Cathy she better hold up her end of the deal or you'll never speak to her again..... and you've already ordered all the crazy purple and red clothes for your old age wardrobes.) Seriously, hope she is just fine and you can both collapse in a heap of relief over a tall glass of wine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo I am so sorry for all the sadness you've had hit you this week. Will keep you and yours in my prayers. Wish you were close enough to pop over to sit out on my deck and knit and drink something cool and refreshing.
> 
> Amaru, DD's boyfriend, came by this evening and we had a wonderful time just visiting. We chatted for about 3 hours. He is such a delightful young man and has such a good head on his shoulders.


Thank you, I would love to sit and visit with you on your lovely porch. 
It's so nice that he's come by to visit, I imagine he really misses Hannah, at least as much as you do. It's good she's got a good young man. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I just borrowed Murder on the Ballarat train (or similar title). Listened to one recently while I was away but I hadn't read them before that either.


I'm going to start looking for the books when I get back from vacation.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He just called, his sister had just talked to him. He's okay, but definitely trying not to cry, he'll be by in a bit, I think he just needs to see me for reassurance that I'm going to be here for years yet. It'll really hit him when his dad is gone, they aren't very close,due to Tom's better than thou attitude and always harsh criticism, for man who never did anything(held very little employment), he sure could do a lot of things better than anyone else. Christopher and Sheena do love him though, as much as they don't particularly like him, they like his wife better, they just would have liked him once in a while to say good job instead of lecturing them on what he could have done better and what they should have done different, even when they told him they got a good job, like when Christopher went to work for Ford, he told Christopher he should have done this or that. :sm16:


If parent's only knew the harm they can do with a harsh word.... Still, it is his Father and, for better or for worse, like him or not, there is the love and gratitude for giving him life.... I think the rocky relationships may be even harder to lose because the outside chance of changing things is gone and you are left with a lot of "what if's". It has to be hard on you to not show bitterness and just let him lean on you for whatever strength he needs right now. You sure will need that vacation. Deep breaths, just keep breathing deep breaths.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he'll be okay, he has a love hate relationship with his dad, they don't talk often.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awesome!
> :sm24:


What she said! Don't know why I don't get the "Stitch a Day" anymore. It must have been st in one of the computer changes. Love the hat. Great shape and anxious to give it a try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have friends who also have a big age difference and common sense tells you that someone will go first. Life is funny though.. It isn't always the older one... I guess the lesson is to just love who you will and when you can and go with the flow.... It is not about how long we live but how well we live. (Just between you and me though, I'd tell Cathy she better hold up her end of the deal or you'll never speak to her again..... and you've already ordered all the crazy purple and red clothes for your old age wardrobes.) Seriously, hope she is just fine and you can both collapse in a heap of relief over a tall glass of wine.


So true. 
Lol! I should do that, she's got a crazy sense of humor too. 
Thank you, I will be waiting with baited breath to hear the results, and praying it's negative. 
Wine :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David's watching the weather, they're talking some serious rain maybe next week, keeping my fingers crossed, they're saying you all in Texas may get a bunch too, if the monsoon cycle comes through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm caught up and since I cheated and drank a cream ale, I'm relaxed and ready to head to bed. 
Sweet dreams, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! Isn't she delightful? I'm well and truly addicted. And you just have to love Jack, well the whole clan really but Jack is adorable when Phriney does something a bit risque. LOL!
> The one I was watching last night, I about died laughing, she told Jack that he really should come along on all her midnight break in's as he makes it much easier. :sm06: LOL!


Guess I'm going to have to renew Netflix since you are all enjoying these so much. There was a series out of Australia about three sisters from different mothers that were left to run Dad's cattle ranch for a year a a condition of his will. It was so good. I think if DH and I like something, it becomes the kiss of death for the series.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Great to read your on the mend Sam.
Sorry to hear of your Mothers passing Jnyx, she's with your Father and both are at peace now. 
Glad to read that you are also doing better Julie, am wondering if you have picked Ringo up. Just hope you can manage him.

Thank you ALL for this weeks opening, see that there's already 7 pages of comments, lol! I was 20 pages behind on last weeks but have just finished reading. Now to catchup on today's posts.

I'm well, still have a swollen ankle area but it's going down slowly. Will have the results from my knee Ultrasound next Thursday, seems nothing wrong there which is good news. Just don't understand why my knee is always giving out on me. Oh well, one day I may know!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess I'm going to have to renew Netflix since you are all enjoying these so much. There was a series out of Australia about three sisters from different mothers that were left to run Dad's cattle ranch for a year a a condition of his will. It was so good. I think if DH and I like something, it becomes the kiss of death for the series.


It really is a hoot, she hold her own but is definitely a lady, a rather tarnished lady but definitely a lady. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David's watching the weather, they're talking some serious rain maybe next week, keeping my fingers crossed, they're saying you all in Texas may get a bunch too, if the monsoon cycle comes through.


It came this afternoon. Dre'a and Rachel came over so Rachel could meet the kittens (and, Oh, by the way, they both brought mending projects that I could do before they come over Sunday). We were all just visiting and all of us had other errands to run today and WHAM... It came down in buckets and at a big angle. We had extra umbrellas but it was so hard, Dre'a wasn't about to make a dash for the car so we all sat on the deep covered patio and watched the pool overflow. We went outside because unbeknownst to us, Rachel has developed allergies after having pets all her life. She even cries, she so wants a kitty.... and she had forgotten to take her allergy medicine this morning and was suddenly very uncomfortable. Her Dad has horrid allergies and is becoming desensitized a bit in his old age. I hope hers go away as well. There is a dog in her apartment, and she has the GP at home and will always want a pet. Guess I'll put kitties in their own room when she is over Sunday. Livey can't come because A&M in Canyon, TX campus is hosting a 3 day VB camp and the coaches there are interested in her. Amarillo by sundown..... YUCK, the cattle barns there make the whole place stink. Not the prettiest place in TX to go to school but the Canyons are beautiful. Hope the campus is a far piece from the barns!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess I'm going to have to renew Netflix since you are all enjoying these so much. There was a series out of Australia about three sisters from different mothers that were left to run Dad's cattle ranch for a year a a condition of his will. It was so good. I think if DH and I like something, it becomes the kiss of death for the series.


McLeods daughters is the title of that series!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Great to read your on the mend Sam.
> Sorry to hear of your Mothers passing Jnyx, she's with your Father and both are at peace now.
> Glad to read that you are also doing better Julie, am wondering if you have picked Ringo up. Just hope you can manage him.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Does your knee just collapse like someone hit you in the back of the knee? I've had that on rare occasion and it sure seems to come out of nowhere. Maybe one of the elastic knee braces would be just enough support to keep that from happening. I think I'm going to try one. My one kneecap is uneven and eroded on the bottom side. Not a real problem unless I am up and down stairs a lot. In fact, I've been approved to take part in an arthritis study and am just waiting for call from that Dr. to go in for first meeting. I figure I'm game for any help that is free and will at least get an opinion on the best course of action down the road. Can't believe I am VOLUNTEERING to see another white coat, but this one won't involve any cutting and is close so, what the heck.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TAMI.... Meant to say I hear you on the binder. I hate it and don't have to wear it if I wear the elastic pants but, can tell the muscles still need support so I throw it on over clothes to cut down on skin irritation whenever I'm going to actually be doing something. The nurse also suggested I use Aguafor on new and fragile skin all the time and especially before any bathing.... I picked some up today. See the Dr. next Friday and will see what the new rules are and for how long. If I EVER have to go through this again, it had better be in winter!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> McLeods daughters is the title of that series!


YES! Just loved it and I think we missed the very last episode for some reason. I wonder if I can find it on Netflix. It is rather old. The blonde girl did another series here in the states as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, kittens are wanting me to go to bed and I still need to send a note to the guy we took the kittens from He wants an update. Unfortunately I don't know how to post pictures on our NextDoor neighborhood app and don't have his e-mail. Maybe I can do it in a message on phone. Off to try. Made an appointment for the kitties to have their first vet visit and shots. Poor babies. I think the are going to be Clementine of Oh My Darling fame and Matilda, of Waltzing fame but could end up Thelma and Louise or something totally different. We THINK they are both girls. We have had first quilting lesson and like soft batting for impromptu naps. They are like Siamese twins.... Have to do everything together. Any lap in a storm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, it's great you are well enough to start things off this week & ladies, thanks so much for the summaries, I need them this week.

Kaye, sorry to hear all your sad news. Will Chris be able to get to Edmonton to see his dad? It will be hard on both him & his sister. Hope your friend doesn't have Ca.

Julie, glad you are getting Ringo home after the weekend. 

Sorry to hear about Bundyannes DH

We are in Cambell River tonight, toured around Salt Spring Island yesterday. I saw one of the big Alaska cruise ships zipping by here tonight. We will go out to Gold River tomorrow & then start working out way toward home. I will post photos when home


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PACER.... FOrgot to say how much I enjoyed all your vacation pictures. Looks like you are packing in a lot of interesting stops.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks. Does your knee just collapse like someone hit you in the back of the knee? I've had that on rare occasion and it sure seems to come out of nowhere. Maybe one of the elastic knee braces would be just enough support to keep that from happening. I think I'm going to try one. My one kneecap is uneven and eroded on the bottom side. Not a real problem unless I am up and down stairs a lot. In fact, I've been approved to take part in an arthritis study and am just waiting for call from that Dr. to go in for first meeting. I figure I'm game for any help that is free and will at least get an opinion on the best course of action down the road. Can't believe I am VOLUNTEERING to see another white coat, but this one won't involve any cutting and is close so, what the heck.


Hmmm! I'm not sure if it feels like someone hits me in the back of my knee. I do remember my eldest brother used to do that to me when I was cleaning my teeth at the wash basin as a young child. You can imagine the screaming and laughter that went on when he would do this. Ha!

I will ask my doctor on Thursday if an elastic brace would help.

My knee cap or one of the bones just feels as though it moves out of joint and if I'm not able to grab something or someone down I go, lol! Not a pretty sight and all I do is giggle. Oh dear I'm afraid it's a family thing with myself and my sisters we always laugh at someone falling down or at ourselves. One of my sisters fell at one of her daughters wedding and sprained her ankle, all she could do was sit there and laugh. Problem was no one realized she was injured.

I have a feeling it's arthritis unfortunately, will find out more on Thursday.
Strange thing was when the receptionist phoned me to make the appointment she said; "All the blood test came back that everything was fine." She kept on talking and we finally agreed on a time for me to come in to talk to the doctor and I was in the meantime thinking - I don't remember having blood taken. Then I was beginning to panic thinking "oh my goodness now my mind is going." Just before she hung up I said to her , well I kind of gave a nervous laugh and said; "oh dear I don't remember have blood work, I only remember having an ultrasound."
She then after a second or two said; " oh right you only had an ultrasound." 
So here's hoping the report she was reading was really from the ultrasound and not someone else's blood work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> TO ALL...... Here goes.... I know I will leave something or someone out but...... I did read all of last week but didn't make comments as I went along because I knew you were all over here on the new TP. You ALL have warmed my heart with your condolences and affirmation of plans for mom and just plain being the wonderful, supportive, loving people that always gather here. To be able to share the good, the bad and the ugly in our lives with people that don't judge and only offer shoulders, prayers, hugs and support is a blessing beyond measure. Some of you hardly know me and others have been through the fire and back with me over the past few years. Thank you one and all. Sure is nice to know that so many truly care and have your back as we go through life... and death.... and sickness.... and joys. So glad to be apart of this group.
> 
> *SAM* - There will definitely be holes in our pockets, purses and a lot of Ziplock bags. Gerry thought we might put ashes in empty beer cups and go down to railing and just pretend to be emptying glasses on to field. Maybe there is a tour of the facility we can arrange. Somehow, we will get it done. (Keep on walking.... I'm having to force myself right now as well, but it is the best way to get some strength and stamina back. Tell Heidi I will get material cut very soon and in mail. I had plans to do it yesterday.
> 
> ...


Didn't have a 7 and 7 - but sure know what it is. We used to call them "highballs" too. Instead, I had some raspberry wine---thanks, again!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He just called, his sister had just talked to him. He's okay, but definitely trying not to cry, he'll be by in a bit, I think he just needs to see me for reassurance that I'm going to be here for years yet. It'll really hit him when his dad is gone, they aren't very close,due to Tom's better than thou attitude and always harsh criticism, for man who never did anything(held very little employment), he sure could do a lot of things better than anyone else. Christopher and Sheena do love him though, as much as they don't particularly like him, they like his wife better, they just would have liked him once in a while to say good job instead of lecturing them on what he could have done better and what they should have done different, even when they told him they got a good job, like when Christopher went to work for Ford, he told Christopher he should have done this or that. :sm16:


That's a sad account of a father/son dynamic, but I'm afraid is not an uncommon one. Doesn't make it easier. I'm so glad that he has had you in his life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to start looking for the books when I get back from vacation.


Me, too. The KP Tea Party Book Club!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It came this afternoon. Dre'a and Rachel came over so Rachel could meet the kittens (and, Oh, by the way, they both brought mending projects that I could do before they come over Sunday). We were all just visiting and all of us had other errands to run today and WHAM... It came down in buckets and at a big angle. We had extra umbrellas but it was so hard, Dre'a wasn't about to make a dash for the car so we all sat on the deep covered patio and watched the pool overflow. We went outside because unbeknownst to us, Rachel has developed allergies after having pets all her life. She even cries, she so wants a kitty.... and she had forgotten to take her allergy medicine this morning and was suddenly very uncomfortable. Her Dad has horrid allergies and is becoming desensitized a bit in his old age. I hope hers go away as well. There is a dog in her apartment, and she has the GP at home and will always want a pet. Guess I'll put kitties in their own room when she is over Sunday. Livey can't come because A&M in Canyon, TX campus is hosting a 3 day VB camp and the coaches there are interested in her. Amarillo by sundown..... YUCK, the cattle barns there make the whole place stink. Not the prettiest place in TX to go to school but the Canyons are beautiful. Hope the campus is a far piece from the barns!!


It all depends on which way the wind is blowing! I know that from growing up in small town where the main industry/employment is a chicken hatchery. My sister let me know when she came through that the place was sold to an Australian outfit. The end of an era - I hope it survives since it's the main employment for so many and the only reason the town still exists.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Great to read your on the mend Sam.
> Sorry to hear of your Mothers passing Jnyx, she's with your Father and both are at peace now.
> Glad to read that you are also doing better Julie, am wondering if you have picked Ringo up. Just hope you can manage him.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Lynnette- I am sure it will be better with him, than without.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, it's great you are well enough to start things off this week & ladies, thanks so much for the summaries, I need them this week.
> 
> Kaye, sorry to hear all your sad news. Will Chris be able to get to Edmonton to see his dad? It will be hard on both him & his sister. Hope your friend doesn't have Ca.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie- so am I!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for another week.
> 
> This must be the week, I got a call from my son's half sister that their dad is in hospital and his heart is trying to give up the ghost, seems he's had lung cancer for 4+ years and doing herbal treatments, he got 4 more years than expected, but he didn't really let anyone know what was going on except his wife and Sheena(Chris' sister), so they don't expect him to make out the week. He lives in Canada, Edmonton last I knew, but I think they've moved.
> Then one of my close friends called, her brother is in induced coma and probably not going to make the week, his is partially alcohol contributed, but his liver or kidney's has pretty much quit working. She's staying in touch with his wife and will know more later. I told her, this is where being an RN is both a blessing and a curse.
> ...


Sorry to hear all you sad news Kaye Jo. Prayers for you and your son


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the update on Julie. You are a kind soul for sure.
> Hope the weather doesn't prevent her from getting Ringo home.
> I have just gotten the first Outlander book (found it in the used book part of Deseret Industries- rather like Goodwill). It is very fat! So sorry your weather is so crummy but your fish for lunch sounds great. Had Parmesan encrusted tilapia filet for lunch and it was wonderful.
> Molly is home and very sick, large incision on her leg and very nauseated. She is shivering so I've turned up the heat and covered her with a blanket and expect that when she warms up a bit she may feel better. She isn't interested in food, so no insulin for her at this time either. Glad to have her home and hope she will quickly feel better.


Hope you and Molly got some rest and that Molly is feeling a bit better this morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> why can i not find a 29" cable. i assume that is 29" from needle tip to needle tip. i've made this felted bag before and cannot find the cable i used. i am so upset with my knitting now - nothing seems to be working right. --- sam


Hope you found your cable Sam . I know those kind of knitting days were you wish you could be like a child and have a bit of a tantrum about it ????. Won't another cable work ? I'm a terrible knitter when it comes to following knitting rules no swatches or the exact yarn from me . I'm a go with the flow laid back person ( most of the time ) so that's what I do with my knitting , pick a ball of yarn and knit that's me . Another reason why I would make a bad pattern designer ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, I typed up the hat pattern quick & dirty--in case it's confusing, here's the link to the original stitch, as we were discussing it earlier: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/
> 
> If you have any trouble with the pdf, let me know--I will put it on Ravelry at some point, too.


That's lovely sorlenna , thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I was outside for a bit with mine, found a chair at the thrift store/charity shop for $5 to put with the table that I got from the neighbor for $20, I need 3 more chairs eventually, but the one I have out there now plus the folding chair that I have inside will work for now.
> Ryssa feels the need to sit on my lap even when there isn't room, rather amazing I can knit around her anyway. lol


Mishka just puts her head in my lap , thank goodness ????although if I lay on the floor or grass all bets are off ????
Hope you had a lovely peaceful time sitting outside sometimes you can get real bargains at thrift / charity shops hopefully you will get lucky and find some more


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! Isn't she delightful? I'm well and truly addicted. And you just have to love Jack, well the whole clan really but Jack is adorable when Phriney does something a bit risque. LOL!
> The one I was watching last night, I about died laughing, she told Jack that he really should come along on all her midnight break in's as he makes it much easier. :sm06: LOL!


 :sm24: I need to binge watch a few one day I think. LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> McLeods daughters is the title of that series!


I couldnt for the life of me think of the name of it! Thanks.... :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She was not turned off; just mad. Feels more rested today and going for a boat ride.


Dreamweaver said:


> GWEN, Hope Hannah is not turned off by bad experience with AirB&B. They usually are pretty reliable and they do have a feedback for all participants where they scammed guy can lodge a bad review to save others dealing with that person. Stressful now, but will become part of a funny memory down the road.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad you are back. 
Karena


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The kitties are just so adorable. I hate that Sydney took such a turn and hates cats. I do miss our kittties coming into the house but they seem content.


Dreamweaver said:


> Well, kittens are wanting me to go to bed and I still need to send a note to the guy we took the kittens from He wants an update. Unfortunately I don't know how to post pictures on our NextDoor neighborhood app and don't have his e-mail. Maybe I can do it in a message on phone. Off to try. Made an appointment for the kitties to have their first vet visit and shots. Poor babies. I think the are going to be Clementine of Oh My Darling fame and Matilda, of Waltzing fame but could end up Thelma and Louise or something totally different. We THINK they are both girls. We have had first quilting lesson and like soft batting for impromptu naps. They are like Siamese twins.... Have to do everything together. Any lap in a storm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think this was what sonja was watching the other night while waiting for her youngest to get home from work. --- sam

http://earthsky.org/earth/video-noctilucent-night-shining-clouds-july-2017?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=8e4b33d126-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-8e4b33d126-394301881&mc_cid=8e4b33d126&mc_eid=0a64651500


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is something to that. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, when that happens I put knitting down and do something else, like nap, cause it usually means I'm tired and frazzled.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sorlenna! That is so beautiful.


I really can't take much credit for this one. Y'all brought the pattern out and it was easy...maybe we should call it the KTP hat! :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Bundyanne's DH. Light and love to her and the family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for another week.
> 
> This must be the week, I got a call from my son's half sister that their dad is in hospital and his heart is trying to give up the ghost, seems he's had lung cancer for 4+ years and doing herbal treatments, he got 4 more years than expected, but he didn't really let anyone know what was going on except his wife and Sheena(Chris' sister), so they don't expect him to make out the week. He lives in Canada, Edmonton last I knew, but I think they've moved.
> Then one of my close friends called, her brother is in induced coma and probably not going to make the week, his is partially alcohol contributed, but his liver or kidney's has pretty much quit working. She's staying in touch with his wife and will know more later. I told her, this is where being an RN is both a blessing and a curse.
> ...


So sorry to hear this. Prayers for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the what if's are the hardest to deal with. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> If parent's only knew the harm they can do with a harsh word.... Still, it is his Father and, for better or for worse, like him or not, there is the love and gratitude for giving him life.... I think the rocky relationships may be even harder to lose because the outside chance of changing things is gone and you are left with a lot of "what if's". It has to be hard on you to not show bitterness and just let him lean on you for whatever strength he needs right now. You sure will need that vacation. Deep breaths, just keep breathing deep breaths.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the update on Julie. You are a kind soul for sure.
> Hope the weather doesn't prevent her from getting Ringo home.
> I have just gotten the first Outlander book (found it in the used book part of Deseret Industries- rather like Goodwill). It is very fat! So sorry your weather is so crummy but your fish for lunch sounds great. Had Parmesan encrusted tilapia filet for lunch and it was wonderful.
> Molly is home and very sick, large incision on her leg and very nauseated. She is shivering so I've turned up the heat and covered her with a blanket and expect that when she warms up a bit she may feel better. She isn't interested in food, so no insulin for her at this time either. Glad to have her home and hope she will quickly feel better.


Hope Molly is soon warm and healing quickly. Enjoy the Outlander book. I enjoyed the first few that I read, but found it hard to get through the first part of the first one, but that was probably just me! DD loved them from the beginning. I didn't know there were more in the series until a couple of years ago. I loaned my copies of the first 3 to a friend who moved. I did not get them back, and that was ok, but now am wishing I still had them to read again. Oh well.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Have our 6 and 9 year old Grandchildren for a few days. Yesterday we made chocolate chip cookies and oatmeal raisin cookies. Granddaughter said she didn't like oatmeal raisin cookies, until she tasted her homemade ones. I guess she's not crazy about raisins, but there arearly just enough for sweetness without being overwhelming. We also made Swedish Meatballs. They learned how to mix, form, and bake in over - rather than standard and fry at stove.

Then we made Butterfinger cookie dough to bake today. I always refrigerate dough before baking. As long as doing prep, they put together marinade for chicken alfredo.

Trying to teach cooking and baking skills, as well as planning ahead, and clean up as you go. 

Today they learned that putting the Butterfinger pieces in the dough causes the cookie to stick to the pan. Silicone doesn't really help. So we created a new cookie shape - scrunched up! Better to make the dough, but put the Butterfinger pieces on the top.

Tomorrow we make mini chocolate chip cheesecakes.

My philosophy is if you teach them skills to feed themselves, those same skills will carry over into other areas of their lives.

And a by-product - they will remember my times with them when they bake and cook, long after I am gone.

Onto teaching them knitting and crocheting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> why can i not find a 29" cable. i assume that is 29" from needle tip to needle tip. i've made this felted bag before and cannot find the cable i used. i am so upset with my knitting now - nothing seems to be working right. --- sam


Sam, you can use a longer cable. Yes, measure the needle from tip to tip. You can also use a shorter cable, but it may bunch the stitches up a lot. If you use a longer one, you can just pull the cable out between stitches if it is too long, think magic loop the way I do socks. If your knitting is giving you fits right now, give it a time out. Have Bentley find you a kitten to pet for a bit, then go back to it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't kittens wonderful - we have four that are maybe eight weeks old. so cute. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, kittens are wanting me to go to bed and I still need to send a note to the guy we took the kittens from He wants an update. Unfortunately I don't know how to post pictures on our NextDoor neighborhood app and don't have his e-mail. Maybe I can do it in a message on phone. Off to try. Made an appointment for the kitties to have their first vet visit and shots. Poor babies. I think the are going to be Clementine of Oh My Darling fame and Matilda, of Waltzing fame but could end up Thelma and Louise or something totally different. We THINK they are both girls. We have had first quilting lesson and like soft batting for impromptu naps. They are like Siamese twins.... Have to do everything together. Any lap in a storm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, I typed up the hat pattern quick & dirty--in case it's confusing, here's the link to the original stitch, as we were discussing it earlier: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/
> 
> If you have any trouble with the pdf, let me know--I will put it on Ravelry at some point, too.


Thank you so much for the pattern! I have printed it. To find out how much yarn you used, you could weigh the finished hat on a digital kitchen scale if you have one. It just won't give you yardage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true.
> Lol! I should do that, she's got a crazy sense of humor too.
> Thank you, I will be waiting with baited breath to hear the results, and praying it's negative.
> Wine :sm24:


Me, too! I've told my BFF she's not allowed to leave me (we have lots of shenanigans to get up to yet!), so I totally know how you feel. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It came this afternoon. Dre'a and Rachel came over so Rachel could meet the kittens (and, Oh, by the way, they both brought mending projects that I could do before they come over Sunday). We were all just visiting and all of us had other errands to run today and WHAM... It came down in buckets and at a big angle. We had extra umbrellas but it was so hard, Dre'a wasn't about to make a dash for the car so we all sat on the deep covered patio and watched the pool overflow. We went outside because unbeknownst to us, Rachel has developed allergies after having pets all her life. She even cries, she so wants a kitty.... and she had forgotten to take her allergy medicine this morning and was suddenly very uncomfortable. Her Dad has horrid allergies and is becoming desensitized a bit in his old age. I hope hers go away as well. There is a dog in her apartment, and she has the GP at home and will always want a pet. Guess I'll put kitties in their own room when she is over Sunday. Livey can't come because A&M in Canyon, TX campus is hosting a 3 day VB camp and the coaches there are interested in her. Amarillo by sundown..... YUCK, the cattle barns there make the whole place stink. Not the prettiest place in TX to go to school but the Canyons are beautiful. Hope the campus is a far piece from the barns!!


Holy buckets!!
I understand the allergies, my allergies to the cats was pretty bad, but see if she can find a naturopath and he can work to desensitize her, mine did it on 2 separate visits, and now I can pet and even sleep with the cats on the bed without waking up stuffed up and feeling like I"ve been run over. I'm going to have him do it again next visit, but it does work, and the allergy tincture that he has me on works really good too, HP S H A, no more allergy tablets for me. Well I take a benadryl if I get mosquito bites or other bug, but otherwise, just the tincture.

UGH!!! Cattle barns, we have the sale barn on one side about 1/2 mile away and the sugar factory, which if you can believe it, is even worse, on the other side about a mile away. 
That should be a change in scenery for her if she goes there, the panhandle up there isn't the prettiest by far, of course she could always go to Tech and that's right up there too. lol 
Has she decided where her first choice is?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It came this afternoon. Dre'a and Rachel came over so Rachel could meet the kittens (and, Oh, by the way, they both brought mending projects that I could do before they come over Sunday). We were all just visiting and all of us had other errands to run today and WHAM... It came down in buckets and at a big angle. We had extra umbrellas but it was so hard, Dre'a wasn't about to make a dash for the car so we all sat on the deep covered patio and watched the pool overflow. We went outside because unbeknownst to us, Rachel has developed allergies after having pets all her life. She even cries, she so wants a kitty.... and she had forgotten to take her allergy medicine this morning and was suddenly very uncomfortable. Her Dad has horrid allergies and is becoming desensitized a bit in his old age. I hope hers go away as well. There is a dog in her apartment, and she has the GP at home and will always want a pet. Guess I'll put kitties in their own room when she is over Sunday. Livey can't come because A&M in Canyon, TX campus is hosting a 3 day VB camp and the coaches there are interested in her. Amarillo by sundown..... YUCK, the cattle barns there make the whole place stink. Not the prettiest place in TX to go to school but the Canyons are beautiful. Hope the campus is a far piece from the barns!!


Ah, feedlots...anytime we had to drive to El Paso from Las Cruces, at a certain point it was YUCK all right. May the winds be blowing away from them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what page was that pattern on? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern! I have printed it. To find out how much yarn you used, you could weigh the finished hat on a digital kitchen scale if you have one. It just won't give you yardage.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Have our 6 and 9 year old Grandchildren for a few days. Yesterday we made chocolate chip cookies and oatmeal raisin cookies. Granddaughter said she didn't like oatmeal raisin cookies, until she tasted her homemade ones. I guess she's not crazy about raisins, but there arearly just enough for sweetness without being overwhelming. We also made Swedish Meatballs. They learned how to mix, form, and bake in over - rather than standard and fry at stove.
> 
> Then we made Butterfinger cookie dough to bake today. I always refrigerate dough before baking. As long as doing prep, they put together marinade for chicken alfredo.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful grandma!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, kittens are wanting me to go to bed and I still need to send a note to the guy we took the kittens from He wants an update. Unfortunately I don't know how to post pictures on our NextDoor neighborhood app and don't have his e-mail. Maybe I can do it in a message on phone. Off to try. Made an appointment for the kitties to have their first vet visit and shots. Poor babies. I think the are going to be Clementine of Oh My Darling fame and Matilda, of Waltzing fame but could end up Thelma and Louise or something totally different. We THINK they are both girls. We have had first quilting lesson and like soft batting for impromptu naps. They are like Siamese twins.... Have to do everything together. Any lap in a storm.


They are so sweet! I love that quilt, too! I'd forgotten I did that bouquet block long ago...should make another. Such a classic.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It all depends on which way the wind is blowing! I know that from growing up in small town where the main industry/employment is a chicken hatchery. My sister let me know when she came through that the place was sold to an Australian outfit. The end of an era - I hope it survives since it's the main employment for so many and the only reason the town still exists.


Chicken farms smell the worst! People always can tell I'm a farm girl...I know what kind of animals we're passing from the smell, even if I can't see them yet. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Have our 6 and 9 year old Grandchildren for a few days. Yesterday we made chocolate chip cookies and oatmeal raisin cookies. Granddaughter said she didn't like oatmeal raisin cookies, until she tasted her homemade ones. I guess she's not crazy about raisins, but there arearly just enough for sweetness without being overwhelming. We also made Swedish Meatballs. They learned how to mix, form, and bake in over - rather than standard and fry at stove.
> 
> Then we made Butterfinger cookie dough to bake today. I always refrigerate dough before baking. As long as doing prep, they put together marinade for chicken alfredo.
> 
> ...


All that sounds heartwarming and delicious! I remember quite fondly sitting and sewing with my grandmother.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful little kittens. They are darling and so blessed to have a great home now. 

We used to have a dead animal plant near us. Let me tell you, that was a nasty smell when the wind blew from the west. It moved farther south so no longer 
"perfuming" the air. But still, a very necessary establishment for all the animal farmers and dead deer, possums, skunks, etc on the roads. The end result was they took care of all the road kill deer for the county during the winter.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern! I have printed it. To find out how much yarn you used, you could weigh the finished hat on a digital kitchen scale if you have one. It just won't give you yardage.


I have a postal scale and usually do weigh a finished hat...I was just getting in a hurry... :sm16:

Sam, it's on page 3, a download link for the PDF.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy buckets!!
> I understand the allergies, my allergies to the cats was pretty bad, but see if she can find a naturopath and he can work to desensitize her, mine did it on 2 separate visits, and now I can pet and even sleep with the cats on the bed without waking up stuffed up and feeling like I"ve been run over. I'm going to have him do it again next visit, but it does work, and the allergy tincture that he has me on works really good too, HP S H A, no more allergy tablets for me. Well I take a benadryl if I get mosquito bites or other bug, but otherwise, just the tincture.
> 
> UGH!!! Cattle barns, we have the sale barn on one side about 1/2 mile away and the sugar factory, which if you can believe it, is even worse, on the other side about a mile away.
> ...


And we used to drive past the coffee roasting plant on our way into town, too. It was not pleasant!

Well, I've been super chatty here but better get something else done. The cat box and the vacuuming aren't going to do themselves (if only I had a Roomba and an automatic litter scooper!). Maybe someday, but for now, it's up to me and my two hands. :sm04: Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It all depends on which way the wind is blowing! I know that from growing up in small town where the main industry/employment is a chicken hatchery. My sister let me know when she came through that the place was sold to an Australian outfit. The end of an era - I hope it survives since it's the main employment for so many and the only reason the town still exists.


We had a Tyson chicken plant that we would drive by whenever we went to Seguin, Texas, that was even worse than the cattle for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, kittens are wanting me to go to bed and I still need to send a note to the guy we took the kittens from He wants an update. Unfortunately I don't know how to post pictures on our NextDoor neighborhood app and don't have his e-mail. Maybe I can do it in a message on phone. Off to try. Made an appointment for the kitties to have their first vet visit and shots. Poor babies. I think the are going to be Clementine of Oh My Darling fame and Matilda, of Waltzing fame but could end up Thelma and Louise or something totally different. We THINK they are both girls. We have had first quilting lesson and like soft batting for impromptu naps. They are like Siamese twins.... Have to do everything together. Any lap in a storm.


They are so cute! And growing like weeds it looks like. :sm09: 
They obviously approve of your quilting. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, it's great you are well enough to start things off this week & ladies, thanks so much for the summaries, I need them this week.
> 
> Kaye, sorry to hear all your sad news. Will Chris be able to get to Edmonton to see his dad? It will be hard on both him & his sister. Hope your friend doesn't have Ca.
> 
> ...


Thank you, no, he would need to get his passport reissued, he can't find it and it's expired, and it's just not in the financial budget either. Sheena is going though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a sad account of a father/son dynamic, but I'm afraid is not an uncommon one. Doesn't make it easier. I'm so glad that he has had you in his life.


It really is, but at least they had a relationship of some kind and it wasn't abusive, just not great. 
Tom's parents were much older when they had him, I think in they were in their 50s. If I remember right, all his siblings were already out of the house when he was born. I'm sure they were in their late 60's or early 70's when Christopher was born and Tom was only 21 then, because I was 20.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. The KP Tea Party Book Club!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear all you sad news Kaye Jo. Prayers for you and your son


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you found your cable Sam . I know those kind of knitting days were you wish you could be like a child and have a bit of a tantrum about it ????. Won't another cable work ? I'm a terrible knitter when it comes to following knitting rules no swatches or the exact yarn from me . I'm a go with the flow laid back person ( most of the time ) so that's what I do with my knitting , pick a ball of yarn and knit that's me . Another reason why I would make a bad pattern designer ????


No Sonja, that's what makes you a good pattern designer, you come up with things that you wouldn't if you just stuck to the pattern or recommended yarns. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlenna. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have a postal scale and usually do weigh a finished hat...I was just getting in a hurry... :sm16:
> 
> Sam, it's on page 3, a download link for the PDF.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka just puts her head in my lap , thank goodness ????although if I lay on the floor or grass all bets are off ????
> Hope you had a lovely peaceful time sitting outside sometimes you can get real bargains at thrift / charity shops hopefully you will get lucky and find some more


LOL!!!
Yes, I got a nice sized pot to take camping along with a little tea kettle for heating water for coffee, tea, or cocoa in the early mornings and evenings. I enjoy the thrift shops, Goodwill in Scottsbluff hasn't had anything good the last several time's I've looked, but I think they get picked over earlier in the week, they had yarn but nothing I'd ever have a project for since it was more afghan type worsted, but our local little charity shop here sure has some great finds that pop in. The pot and kettle were only $2 for both, in good shape too.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a wonderful grandma!


They are wonderful Grandchildren.

Wish the same reciprocity with the other grandchildren.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If parent's only knew the harm they can do with a harsh word.... Still, it is his Father and, for better or for worse, like him or not, there is the love and gratitude for giving him life.... I think the rocky relationships may be even harder to lose because the outside chance of changing things is gone and you are left with a lot of "what if's". It has to be hard on you to not show bitterness and just let him lean on you for whatever strength he needs right now. You sure will need that vacation. Deep breaths, just keep breathing deep breaths.


When Christopher was 9, I sent him to his dads for a year(kid gave me a nervous breakdown), and when he came home, he came in and thanked me for never saying anything bad about his dad, Tom had been given Sheena by the state when she was 9(she's 2 years older than Christopher), because her mom took off with the pediphile that molested her little brother, anyway, he said "because dad does that to Sheena and makes her cry, she knows what her mom is like and doesn't need to hear it from him, makes me so mad I want to punch him in the nose". Mom, my dad's an asshole!! From a 10 year old that never swore, knew it wasn't allowed, I couldn't argue with the truth. lol Then when he was 16 I asked him if he wanted me to file for back child support, he said " no mom, he'd never pay it, and we at least have a relationship, however disfunctional it may be, just let it be, we've always gotten by before." So at least he won't be wishing he could have fixed it, but he will miss the contact with him and the positive parts of the relationship, Tom does love his kids, doesn't know how to show it, but he does love them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I need to binge watch a few one day I think. LOL.


I do, I need to slow down though, I'm into season 2 and I'll really be sad when I am through season 3 and no more coming right away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I really can't take much credit for this one. Y'all brought the pattern out and it was easy...maybe we should call it the KTP hat! :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So sorry to hear this. Prayers for all.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Have our 6 and 9 year old Grandchildren for a few days. Yesterday we made chocolate chip cookies and oatmeal raisin cookies. Granddaughter said she didn't like oatmeal raisin cookies, until she tasted her homemade ones. I guess she's not crazy about raisins, but there arearly just enough for sweetness without being overwhelming. We also made Swedish Meatballs. They learned how to mix, form, and bake in over - rather than standard and fry at stove.
> 
> Then we made Butterfinger cookie dough to bake today. I always refrigerate dough before baking. As long as doing prep, they put together marinade for chicken alfredo.
> 
> ...


Wow, you're really keeping them busy, that's wonderful though, and yes, these are the times they'll remember for the rest of their lives and hopefully pass onto their grands. 
I want to come eat cookies and cheesecakes. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Me, too! I've told my BFF she's not allowed to leave me (we have lots of shenanigans to get up to yet!), so I totally know how you feel. Hugs to you both.


 :sm24: 
And hugs to you both also!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Chicken farms smell the worst! People always can tell I'm a farm girl...I know what kind of animals we're passing from the smell, even if I can't see them yet. LOL


A sad truth, they definitely have their own odour. Horses aren't bad, they just smell like hay or sweet feed usually, but cows, I think it's all those stomachs, for a vegan animal they sure put out a putrid smelling pooh, or maybe it's just the huge amount all in one little space.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And we used to drive past the coffee roasting plant on our way into town, too. It was not pleasant!
> 
> Well, I've been super chatty here but better get something else done. The cat box and the vacuuming aren't going to do themselves (if only I had a Roomba and an automatic litter scooper!). Maybe someday, but for now, it's up to me and my two hands. :sm04: Hugs and blessings.


Ewe, coffee smells great after it's roasted, but not so much before or during.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Chicken farms smell the worst! People always can tell I'm a farm girl...I know what kind of animals we're passing from the smell, even if I can't see them yet. LOL


I have that talent too. Although we didn't raise goats or horses, I know the smells from spending times in the barns at the county and state fairs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up so off to see what trouble I can get into, see you all later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The hat used 42g of yarn, so I'm guessing around 110 yds of yarn, but of course yours will vary especially if doing more rounds or using a different weight/ply. I might do it again in worsted. Though I think it would fabulous in fingering, too...!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A sad truth, they definitely have their own odour. Horses aren't bad, they just smell like hay or sweet feed usually, but cows, I think it's all those stomachs, for a vegan animal they sure put out a putrid smelling pooh, or maybe it's just the huge amount all in one little space.


The huge hog farms can be very pungent. I've been to barns where the stench assaults the eyes, nose and throat to the point of tears.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, kittens are wanting me to go to bed and I still need to send a note to the guy we took the kittens from He wants an update. Unfortunately I don't know how to post pictures on our NextDoor neighborhood app and don't have his e-mail. Maybe I can do it in a message on phone. Off to try. Made an appointment for the kitties to have their first vet visit and shots. Poor babies. I think the are going to be Clementine of Oh My Darling fame and Matilda, of Waltzing fame but could end up Thelma and Louise or something totally different. We THINK they are both girls. We have had first quilting lesson and like soft batting for impromptu naps. They are like Siamese twins.... Have to do everything together. Any lap in a storm.


What beautiful kitties.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, you're really keeping them busy, that's wonderful though, and yes, these are the times they'll remember for the rest of their lives and hopefully pass onto their grands.
> I want to come eat cookies and cheesecakes. :sm04:


Come on over. Door is always open.

We had planned on going to Fair Oaks Dairy Farm for a day, but will not go on weekends. So we really only had Friday. Too hot and humid. Plus they've been busy at home. Didn't like them on. Tablets all day.

Still have potato salad to make, and probably lasagna for Monday or Tuesday. I will have daughter, 3 year old Grandson and a 15 year old Step Grandson coming by then. Step will LOVE the cookie assortment. Loves my cooking too. Will die and think he is in heaven.

Will still want my blueberry Coffee Cake though. Blueberries should be coming in soon - but I hide some in the freezer he doesn't know about!

He has to make his own food at home - likes to go to dad's or our home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When it rains, it pours and it seems an awful lot is falling on you and yours. I am sorry to hear about Chris' Dad. Most with lung cancer don't make it to 5 years and treating with herbs pretty much guarantees a bad outcome without some medical attention as well. I hope he is being kept comfortable though.
> 
> We also have a friend who is awaiting a liver transplant. He has been alcohol free for the required year but maintaining the necessary diet to to keep everything in balance and all the other issues is really hard and finding a Dr. in his insurance that can do the transplant is another hurdle. I really am almost afraid to hear the phone ring these days.
> 
> I will add your bff to my prayer list and hope that, IF anything is found, it is early and treatable. Waiting is the hardest part.


I will keep your friend in my thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. I have caught up on the end of last weeks TP. It is soooo good to see you back in full force Sam and to hear you say that you are feeling better. Thanks for the opening and thanks to the summary ladies too.
> 
> I am sitting here with my real cuppa (not just virtual LOL) catching up a bit of knitting and TP time. Did I mention that at my work (volunteering) that we have finished doing the stars and are now having a small group doing charity knitting/crocheting. We are doing hats, cardigans and vest for our special care nursery at the hospital. (I was surprised that they requested they needed knitted vests) And also chemo hats for our cancer ward.
> 
> Oh, and just for anyone who might remember Bundyanne who now and again pops in here. She has posted that her husband passed away in hospital last night. :sm13:


I am very sorry to hear about Bundyanne's DH.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> Have our 6 and 9 year old Grandchildren for a few days. Yesterday we made chocolate chip cookies and oatmeal raisin cookies. Granddaughter said she didn't like oatmeal raisin cookies, until she tasted her homemade ones. I guess she's not crazy about raisins, but there arearly just enough for sweetness without being overwhelming. We also made Swedish Meatballs. They learned how to mix, form, and bake in over - rather than standard and fry at stove.
> 
> Then we made Butterfinger cookie dough to bake today. I always refrigerate dough before baking. As long as doing prep, they put together marinade for chicken alfredo.
> 
> ...


Your grandchildren are lucky to have a grandma that can learn them to cook 
Cookies and Swedish meatball s yummy what time should I be there ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He just called, his sister had just talked to him. He's okay, but definitely trying not to cry, he'll be by in a bit, I think he just needs to see me for reassurance that I'm going to be here for years yet. It'll really hit him when his dad is gone, they aren't very close,due to Tom's better than thou attitude and always harsh criticism, for man who never did anything(held very little employment), he sure could do a lot of things better than anyone else. Christopher and Sheena do love him though, as much as they don't particularly like him, they like his wife better, they just would have liked him once in a while to say good job instead of lecturing them on what he could have done better and what they should have done different, even when they told him they got a good job, like when Christopher went to work for Ford, he told Christopher he should have done this or that. :sm16:


Will keep Christopher in my thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> TAMI.... Meant to say I hear you on the binder. I hate it and don't have to wear it if I wear the elastic pants but, can tell the muscles still need support so I throw it on over clothes to cut down on skin irritation whenever I'm going to actually be doing something. The nurse also suggested I use Aguafor on new and fragile skin all the time and especially before any bathing.... I picked some up today. See the Dr. next Friday and will see what the new rules are and for how long. If I EVER have to go through this again, it had better be in winter!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, kittens are wanting me to go to bed and I still need to send a note to the guy we took the kittens from He wants an update. Unfortunately I don't know how to post pictures on our NextDoor neighborhood app and don't have his e-mail. Maybe I can do it in a message on phone. Off to try. Made an appointment for the kitties to have their first vet visit and shots. Poor babies. I think the are going to be Clementine of Oh My Darling fame and Matilda, of Waltzing fame but could end up Thelma and Louise or something totally different. We THINK they are both girls. We have had first quilting lesson and like soft batting for impromptu naps. They are like Siamese twins.... Have to do everything together. Any lap in a storm.


They are so cute! Love the quilt they are napping on, too!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Have caught up, however nothing sticks to brain. When Kenny comes I will go to Jane's and nap with Lucky. I badly need a couple of down days in my own home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I really can't take much credit for this one. Y'all brought the pattern out and it was easy...maybe we should call it the KTP hat! :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Have our 6 and 9 year old Grandchildren for a few days. Yesterday we made chocolate chip cookies and oatmeal raisin cookies. Granddaughter said she didn't like oatmeal raisin cookies, until she tasted her homemade ones. I guess she's not crazy about raisins, but there arearly just enough for sweetness without being overwhelming. We also made Swedish Meatballs. They learned how to mix, form, and bake in over - rather than standard and fry at stove.
> 
> Then we made Butterfinger cookie dough to bake today. I always refrigerate dough before baking. As long as doing prep, they put together marinade for chicken alfredo.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are all having a good time, while learning. I am with your DGD, I don't like raisins at all. Love chocolate chip cookies, and oatmeal cookies. The mini chocolate chip cheesecakes sound delicious. Could you please share the recipe?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have a postal scale and usually do weigh a finished hat...I was just getting in a hurry... :sm16:
> 
> Sam, it's on page 3, a download link for the PDF.


I do understand getting in a hurry!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The hat used 42g of yarn, so I'm guessing around 110 yds of yarn, but of course yours will vary especially if doing more rounds or using a different weight/ply. I might do it again in worsted. Though I think it would fabulous in fingering, too...!


Thanks. I will make a note on the pattern I printed. It will look great in any weight, but I think especially in fingering. I know I loved the way it looked in the socks I made.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A sad truth, they definitely have their own odour. Horses aren't bad, they just smell like hay or sweet feed usually, but cows, I think it's all those stomachs, for a vegan animal they sure put out a putrid smelling pooh, or maybe it's just the huge amount all in one little space.


I like horse smell. :sm02: Other critters not so much!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> What beautiful kitties.


The one in your avatar is adorable!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like you are all having a good time, while learning. I am with your DGD, I don't like raisins at all. Love chocolate chip cookies, and oatmeal cookies. The mini chocolate chip cheesecakes sound delicious. Could you please share the recipe?


I only like raisins if they are in something moist enough to plump them up a little... a texture thing. Love grapes, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

question - when you cast on for a sweater (for me of course) - do you cast on using the next size up from what is called for or do you cast on using a stretchy cast on. i just watched johnny vasques do the twisted rib cast on - it would take me forever but it would be doable. just wondering what you master knitters do. i also wish you were all standing in my bedroom right now. i have ten skeins of eland's 'meander' yarn. all the skeins look different - some are darker and some - well actually they are all different shades of dark. it's all the same ply. i'm about ready to just throw them in a paper sack and just grab one when i start and just grab (without looking of course) one when i need another skein. it's going to be pullover/jumper. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like you are all having a good time, while learning. I am with your DGD, I don't like raisins at all. Love chocolate chip cookies, and oatmeal cookies. The mini chocolate chip cheesecakes sound delicious. Could you please share the recipe?


Can't stand raisins- love sultanas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - when you cast on for a sweater (for me of course) - do you cast on using the next size up from what is called for or do you cast on using a stretchy cast on. i just watched johnny vasques do the twisted rib cast on - it would take me forever but it would be doable. just wondering what you master knitters do. i also wish you were all standing in my bedroom right now. i have ten skeins of eland's 'meander' yarn. all the skeins look different - some are darker and some - well actually they are all different shades of dark. it's all the same ply. i'm about ready to just throw them in a paper sack and just grab one when i start and just grab (without looking of course) one when i need another skein. it's going to be pullover/jumper. --- sam


I am lazy Sam- I usually just use a larger needle for the cast on row.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the difference? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Can't stand raisins- love sultanas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what i usually do also. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am lazy Sam- I usually just use a larger needle for the cast on row.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Your grandchildren are lucky to have a grandma that can learn them to cook
> Cookies and Swedish meatball s yummy what time should I be there ????


Any time - the door is always open.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the difference? --- sam


Raisins are black, Sultanas are golden. Probably from black and green grapes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is what i usually do also. --- sam


 :sm24: I have a 400 stitch cast on started for my next Gansey(Sweater) in purple (Heather)


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like you are all having a good time, while learning. I am with your DGD, I don't like raisins at all. Love chocolate chip cookies, and oatmeal cookies. The mini chocolate chip cheesecakes sound delicious. Could you please share the recipe?


Sure. It is a great recope I've used for years. It usually is made in a target springform pan. But a couple of years ago I went to the Wilton tent sale and bought 2 sets of 3 mini springform pans. I decided that with just the 2 of us - husband's diabetes and my weight, I could freeze four and we'd have 2. Tried it and the recipe fits perfectly.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Teddy bear said:


> Sure. It is a great recope I've used for years. It usually is made in a target springform pan. But a couple of years ago I went to the Wilton tent sale and bought 2 sets of 3 mini springform pans. I decided that with just the 2 of us - husband's diabetes and my weight, I could freeze four and we'd have 2. Tried it and the recipe fits perfectly.


Sorry not target pan

Regular sized springform pan.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't stand raisins- love sultanas.


My raisins are golden


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I only like raisins if they are in something moist enough to plump them up a little... a texture thing. Love grapes, too.


Soak in water before using. Then squeeze out water.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - that sounds pretty. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have a 400 stitch cast on started for my next Gansey(Sweater) in purple (Heather)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what is the difference? --- sam


Both raisins and sultanas are dried green grapes but different varieties of green grapes , then you have currants which are dried black grapes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Both raisins and sultanas are dried green grapes but different varieties of green grape , then you have currants which are dried black grapes


Our California Raisins are black, and too sweet for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> ooh - that sounds pretty. --- sam


Have not yet decided which pattern I will use, but it is a lovely colour.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our California Raisins are black, and too sweet for me.


The green grape used to make raisins turns black during the drying period were as the grape used to make sultanas turns a yellow golden colour 
I prefer sultanas


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Marking spot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like this sweater at the top - and there are several in the following pictures i really like also. for starters can anyone find the pattern for the top sweater (although i think i would add an extra button and make it a five button cartigan. i'm feeling good about this pattern. help. --- sam



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/285063851385632932/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Raisins are black, Sultanas are golden. Probably from black and green grapes.


Here we have dark raisins (purple grapes?) and golden raisins (yellow or green grapes). The yellow aren't listed as sultanas. Currants are the other choice to add to cookies, etc. I like them, but the kids and grandkids do not. I see where the grapes can be the same color; just different kinds. Is anyone else singing "I heard it from the grapevine?" which was the jingle for raisins around here for many years.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome back..I look forward to your posts and when you're absent you are missed. Thank you to those who take over for you, I appreciate what they do...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here we have dark raisins (purple grapes?) and golden raisins (yellow or green grapes). The yellow aren't listed as sultanas. Currants are the other choice to add to cookies, etc. I like them, but the kids and grandkids do not. I see where the grapes can be the same color; just different kinds. Is anyone else singing "I heard it from the grapevine?" which was the jingle for raisins around here for many years.


Interesting update on raisins etc found here 
http://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-between-raisins-sultanas-and-currants-223285

As one who raises and dehydrates or freeze dries grapes, I find that dehydrated green grapes make yellow raisins, purple make purple ones. However, freeze dried the grapes don't shrink up and look like raisins at all. They stay round and though they shrink, are more like little green or purple rounds, turn out about 1 cm or so across in size. We really like the crunchy freeze dried ones so they don't last long in the pantry. Yes, anytime I hear the song, "I heard it from the grapevine" I think of raisins. Guess that was a great advertisement.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Finally caught up with over 40 pages from last week and then the start of this one. Got busy on Wednesday and drove from RI to IL and had a 45 minute break and drove back to Toledo with a load. Now catching up on sleep.

Sam, I'm at home for the weekend, but am staying in unless my DD2 has plans for tomorrow. I will be back near the end of the month, so hopefully you will be up for lunch then. How is Bailee doing? Is the spines out and the infection gone?

Condolences to Jinx on the loss of her DM. You did everything you could for her and no one could fault you on that. The plans you have for the ashes of your parents are admirable. Hope you can carry them out. My DF wanted his to be scattered in the wind (he was a trucker) but my youngest sister took them and buried them at his mother's grave. I hope he's haunting her for that!

Kaye Jo, lots of hugs and warm thoughts going out for you, Chris and others affected by your news. I, also, never bad mouthed my ex but the kids found out about his transgressions. None of them have had any kind of relationship with him. 

My DD1 flipped her 4 wheeler on the dunes in Michigan this week. Luckily only a sprain and sore muscles. They enjoy the time they can spend up there so I don't think it will put her off on it. 

Glad Hannah is enjoying herself. I've heard good and bad things about airBNB. She's had a couple snafus this trip so hope the rest goes smoother. 

Need to let Lila out. 

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i really like this sweater at the top - and there are several in the following pictures i really like also. for starters can anyone find the pattern for the top sweater (although i think i would add an extra button and make it a five button cartigan. i'm feeling good about this pattern. help. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dagnapit, they never showed. Kenny sent me text at noon his knee bad and he was at doctors. Excuse me while I have a good frustration cry and a nap.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dagnapit, they never showed. Kenny sent me text at noon his knee bad and he was at doctors. Excuse me while I have a good frustration cry and a nap.


Hope they both make you feel better. How very frustrating, but if he's really hurt himself, then he's where he needs to be. Hope they are able to get busy again on Monday and get it done quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the doctor is thinking of putting her under to get the rest out - it is quite painful.

let me know about lunch - i'll make it happen. --- sam


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with over 40 pages from last week and then the start of this one. Got busy on Wednesday and drove from RI to IL and had a 45 minute break and drove back to Toledo with a load. Now catching up on sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kiwifrau - i already have a couple of those patterns. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Similar but not the same.
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/3-season-sweater-jacket-in-lion-brand-wool-ease-thick-quick-10181-3
> 
> http://freevintageknitting.com/sweater-patterns/star141/shaker-sweater-pattern
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have a 400 stitch cast on started for my next Gansey(Sweater) in purple (Heather)


Pretty colour , is this one going to be for you Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The green grape used to make raisins turns black during the drying period were as the grape used to make sultanas turns a yellow golden colour
> I prefer sultanas


I stand illuminated. Much prefer the sultana.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here we have dark raisins (purple grapes?) and golden raisins (yellow or green grapes). The yellow aren't listed as sultanas. Currants are the other choice to add to cookies, etc. I like them, but the kids and grandkids do not. I see where the grapes can be the same color; just different kinds. Is anyone else singing "I heard it from the grapevine?" which was the jingle for raisins around here for many years.


the currant is MUCH smaller. I like those too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pretty colour , is this one going to be for you Julie


Yes it will go well with the dress in my avatar, and my other purples.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think the doctor is thinking of putting her under to get the rest out - it is quite painful.
> 
> let me know about lunch - i'll make it happen. --- sam


How terrible for Bailee. She'll need to get that taken care of soon so that infections don't settle in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the currant is MUCH smaller. I like those too.


I prefer the golden raisins in pies, but the regular ones are fine in cookies, muffins, etc. I don't use as much sugar in those things as the recipes call for anyway so the raisins add a little more sweetness. Currants are not very prevalent around here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I stand illuminated. Much prefer the sultana.


I looked it up when Sam asked the question , because I wondered too.I would rather have fresh grapes and they are on offer here at the moment so I'm enjoying them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> I looked it up when Sam asked the question , because I wondered too.I would rather have fresh grapes and they are on offer here at the moment so I'm enjoying them


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I prefer the golden raisins in pies, but the regular ones are fine in cookies, muffins, etc. I don't use as much sugar in those things as the recipes call for anyway so the raisins add a little more sweetness. Currants are not very prevalent around here.


They are great in Hot Cross Buns. (currants)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I thought currants were a different fruit. Color me enlightened! I actually like craisins (dried cranberries) better in oatmeal cookies.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, I typed up the hat pattern quick & dirty--in case it's confusing, here's the link to the original stitch, as we were discussing it earlier: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/
> 
> If you have any trouble with the pdf, let me know--I will put it on Ravelry at some point, too.


Thanks. Beautiful work


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And I thought currants were a different fruit. Color me enlightened! I actually like craisins (dried cranberries) better in oatmeal cookies.


Confuses me as you have black currants , red currants , white currants but a dried currant is actually a grape


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love currants and make Welsh cookies with them. For those not familiar with them they are much smaller and grow on a bush, not a vine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well got text from Kenny saying they will come tomorrow morning. I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the pattern is called Smokin and it can be found in this book; Son of Stitch 'n Bitch: 45 Projects to Knit and Crochet for Men
You can order the book at the following:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Son+of+Stitch+%27n+Bitch%3A+45+Projects+to+Knit+and+Crochet+for+Men



thewren said:


> i really like this sweater at the top - and there are several in the following pictures i really like also. for starters can anyone find the pattern for the top sweater (although i think i would add an extra button and make it a five button cartigan. i'm feeling good about this pattern. help. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/285063851385632932/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a text from Hannah; she was so excited because she got into the Anne Frank House today! She said she bought me a book that has photos of everything in there; so thoughtful. I am so happy she got in since that was her biggest draw to going to Amsterdam. Tomorrow they will do the boat ride. Attached is a picture of Hannah (R) and her friend she is traveling with and a shot of Amsterdam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I only like raisins if they are in something moist enough to plump them up a little... a texture thing. Love grapes, too.


I like grapes, I just don't like raisins at all, plump or otherwise.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - when you cast on for a sweater (for me of course) - do you cast on using the next size up from what is called for or do you cast on using a stretchy cast on. i just watched johnny vasques do the twisted rib cast on - it would take me forever but it would be doable. just wondering what you master knitters do. i also wish you were all standing in my bedroom right now. i have ten skeins of eland's 'meander' yarn. all the skeins look different - some are darker and some - well actually they are all different shades of dark. it's all the same ply. i'm about ready to just throw them in a paper sack and just grab one when i start and just grab (without looking of course) one when i need another skein. it's going to be pullover/jumper. --- sam


If you are doing a pullover you can go up one size needle if you want. I just use the long tail cast on. Putting them all in a bag and grabbing one is good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Come on over. Door is always open.
> 
> We had planned on going to Fair Oaks Dairy Farm for a day, but will not go on weekends. So we really only had Friday. Too hot and humid. Plus they've been busy at home. Didn't like them on. Tablets all day.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: 
Ooh and a dairy in the mix, that'd be fantastic!
LOL! I can imagine he'll be ecstatic. 
I don't like them on devices a lot either, my neighbor turns off her wifi if the kids seem to be vegging too much, leads to a few meltdowns, but they get moving. lol
It would be hard on a 15 year old to have to make all his own food, good thing he's got you to teach him. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with over 40 pages from last week and then the start of this one. Got busy on Wednesday and drove from RI to IL and had a 45 minute break and drove back to Toledo with a load. Now catching up on sleep.
> 
> ...


Sending healing thoughts for your DD


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Will keep Christopher in my thoughts.


Christopher called just a bit ago, his sister called, their dad has passed. 
He's okay, still processing but I told him to hang onto the fact that his dad didn't suffer and wasn't in pain, that that's something to be very grateful for, he agreed with that, he'll probably be by in a while.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> And I thought currants were a different fruit. Color me enlightened! I actually like craisins (dried cranberries) better in oatmeal cookies.


Currants *are* a different fruit; we had a couple of bushes when I was a child. They are beautiful to look at, a deep glowing red, but not eaten raw that I know of. My mother made raspberry-currant jelly, and you wanted to line the jars up on the windowsill so the sun could shine through them. I have no idea where the idea came from that currants are a kind of grape, quite different plants. I still have an indignant memory of our 7th-grade cooking teacher reducing my friend to tears by sarcastically denying that currants were a kind of dried fruit--part, I suppose, of my growing up and realizing that adult "experts" were sometimes dead wrong! My friend's mother was Canadian and made tea cakes with dried currants, I think, but the teacher would have none of it. It was such a cruel attack that I have not forgotten it more than 70 years later!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Currants *are* a different fruit; we had a couple of bushes when I was a child. They are beautiful to look at, a deep glowing red, but not eaten raw that I know of. My mother made raspberry-currant jelly, and you wanted to line the jars up on the windowsill so the sun could shine through them. I have no idea where the idea came from that currants are a kind of grape, quite different plants. I still have an indignant memory of our 7th-grade cooking teacher reducing my friend to tears by sarcastically denying that currants were a kind of dried fruit--part, I suppose, of my growing up and realizing that adult "experts" were sometimes dead wrong! My friend's mother was Canadian and made tea cakes with dried currants, I think, but the teacher would have none of it. It was such a cruel attack that I have not forgotten it more than 70 years later!


We had both red and yellow currant bushes on our farm. We kids would often eat them straight off the bush, enjoying the very sourness they had. We also had gooseberry bushes. In the fall we'd go to the Missouri river and pick chokecherries from the trees there, bringing them home by the milking pail full. Mother would make all of these fruits into wonderful jam. To this day, chokecherry jam is my very favorite, bar none.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with over 40 pages from last week and then the start of this one. Got busy on Wednesday and drove from RI to IL and had a 45 minute break and drove back to Toledo with a load. Now catching up on sleep.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
Kids always find out the truth eventually and it's best that it not come from us if possible, that way we can't be accused of alienating or anything. 
I sure hope she heals quickly. 
That's a long drive, I think you'll sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dagnapit, they never showed. Kenny sent me text at noon his knee bad and he was at doctors. Excuse me while I have a good frustration cry and a nap.


Oh no! I hope he's better soon so they can get this finished. 
I'm glad that he texted you, around here, they just don't show up, no call, no nothing, just no show.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am lazy Sam- I usually just use a larger needle for the cast on row.


That's the easiest way if you tend to cast on too tightly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - when you cast on for a sweater (for me of course) - do you cast on using the next size up from what is called for or do you cast on using a stretchy cast on. i just watched johnny vasques do the twisted rib cast on - it would take me forever but it would be doable. just wondering what you master knitters do. i also wish you were all standing in my bedroom right now. i have ten skeins of eland's 'meander' yarn. all the skeins look different - some are darker and some - well actually they are all different shades of dark. it's all the same ply. i'm about ready to just throw them in a paper sack and just grab one when i start and just grab (without looking of course) one when i need another skein. it's going to be pullover/jumper. --- sam


I just use the same size usually, it's a personal thing I think. 
That's what I'd do Sam, if they are all slightly different shades, just grab a ball and knit away, less stress that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Confuses me as you have black currants , red currants , white currants but a dried currant is actually a grape


I grew up with current bushes, my cousin's adopted daughter has current bushes so I'm going to make jam when they are ripe, or jelly or whatever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well got text from Kenny saying they will come tomorrow morning. I am not holding my breath.


They seem to be very good with communicating, so hopefully they'll be there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah; she was so excited because she got into the Anne Frank House today! She said she bought me a book that has photos of everything in there; so thoughtful. I am so happy she got in since that was her biggest draw to going to Amsterdam. Tomorrow they will do the boat ride. Attached is a picture of Hannah (R) and her friend she is traveling with and a shot of Amsterdam.


Lovely young ladies, Gwen, she looks just like you and Maya, you'll never be able to deny any of those girls, lol, not that you'd want to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> We had both red and yellow currant bushes on our farm. We kids would often eat them straight off the bush, enjoying the very sourness they had. We also had gooseberry bushes. In the fall we'd go to the Missouri river and pick chokecherries from the trees there, bringing them home by the milking pail full. Mother would make all of these fruits into wonderful jam. To this day, chokecherry jam is my very favorite, bar none.


My grandparents did too, yum, gooseberry jam, one of my faves. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dagnapit, they never showed. Kenny sent me text at noon his knee bad and he was at doctors. Excuse me while I have a good frustration cry and a nap.


Darn. Have that cry and nap. You will feel better. I am sure Kenny is frustrated also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think the doctor is thinking of putting her under to get the rest out - it is quite painful.
> 
> let me know about lunch - i'll make it happen. --- sam


Ouch. Poor Bailee. And probably poor all the rest of you! Hope she isn't being too big of a paining your rears.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yum, I remember when I was a child, visiting friends who were licensees of a country pub. They had red and black current bushes and we would pick them so the mum could make fabulous pies with them. The house cow gave delicious cream, and the combination of the pies and cream were fantastic.
I was visiting Julie, when her latest package of heather purple yarn arrived, and its gorgeous. Another wonderful creation coming up from that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I thought currants were a different fruit. Color me enlightened! I actually like craisins (dried cranberries) better in oatmeal cookies.


Mmmm especially the dried orange cranberries that I got in Yuma!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah; she was so excited because she got into the Anne Frank House today! She said she bought me a book that has photos of everything in there; so thoughtful. I am so happy she got in since that was her biggest draw to going to Amsterdam. Tomorrow they will do the boat ride. Attached is a picture of Hannah (R) and her friend she is traveling with and a shot of Amsterdam.


I am glad they got to tour the Anne Frank museum. Hannah is so thoughtful, just like her mom! Both girls, and Amsterdam are beautiful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called just a bit ago, his sister called, their dad has passed.
> He's okay, still processing but I told him to hang onto the fact that his dad didn't suffer and wasn't in pain, that that's something to be very grateful for, he agreed with that, he'll probably be by in a while.


Please give him my condolences. My BIL did something similar, didn't tell anyone what was happening and he was gone very quickly, it seemed to us. It can be a shock. Good he has you to support him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called just a bit ago, his sister called, their dad has passed.
> He's okay, still processing but I told him to hang onto the fact that his dad didn't suffer and wasn't in pain, that that's something to be very grateful for, he agreed with that, he'll probably be by in a while.


I'm sorry to hear that, but glad the kids didn't have to think of him suffering. Sending my sympathy to them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Currants *are* a different fruit; we had a couple of bushes when I was a child. They are beautiful to look at, a deep glowing red, but not eaten raw that I know of. My mother made raspberry-currant jelly, and you wanted to line the jars up on the windowsill so the sun could shine through them. I have no idea where the idea came from that currants are a kind of grape, quite different plants. I still have an indignant memory of our 7th-grade cooking teacher reducing my friend to tears by sarcastically denying that currants were a kind of dried fruit--part, I suppose, of my growing up and realizing that adult "experts" were sometimes dead wrong! My friend's mother was Canadian and made tea cakes with dried currants, I think, but the teacher would have none of it. It was such a cruel attack that I have not forgotten it more than 70 years later!


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We just finished dinner. Mmmm! Lobster tails that I did on the grill, corn on the cob left over from last night that I warmed on the grill and left over baked beans. That sure was a treat!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I grew up with current bushes, my cousin's adopted daughter has current bushes so I'm going to make jam when they are ripe, or jelly or whatever.


I was referring to the article about commercially marketed currants, being mainly grapes...my chances of encountering authentic ones seem pretty slim. I'd like to taste the real deal, though. Homemade blackberry jam is my favorite. I have picked gallons and gallons in my lifetime!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, hope the guys show up and job is finished soon.

Kathy, healing thoughts for your DD.

Beautiful ladies, Gwen, and I'm glad they got to see the house after all. I'm sure it's quite the experience.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah; she was so excited because she got into the Anne Frank House today! She said she bought me a book that has photos of everything in there; so thoughtful. I am so happy she got in since that was her biggest draw to going to Amsterdam. Tomorrow they will do the boat ride. Attached is a picture of Hannah (R) and her friend she is traveling with and a shot of Amsterdam.


I'm so happy that they were able to get in. Great photos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called just a bit ago, his sister called, their dad has passed.
> He's okay, still processing but I told him to hang onto the fact that his dad didn't suffer and wasn't in pain, that that's something to be very grateful for, he agreed with that, he'll probably be by in a while.


Hugs all the way around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We just finished dinner. Mmmm! Lobster tails that I did on the grill, corn on the cob left over from last night that I warmed on the grill and left over baked beans. That sure was a treat!


A fantastic dinner.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Hmmm! I'm not sure if it feels like someone hits me in the back of my knee. I do remember my eldest brother used to do that to me when I was cleaning my teeth at the wash basin as a young child. You can imagine the screaming and laughter that went on when he would do this. Ha!
> 
> I will ask my doctor on Thursday if an elastic brace would help.
> 
> ...


There were 4 of us kids that shared a very small bathroom when I was growing up. I was 5 years older than some and 10-12 years older than the others so I got to clean up after everyone. My brothers were only 18 months apart so the water fights and bath time antics were legend. It did teach me to get in and out quickly because someone was always waiting to get in...

Your poor sister.... but I do that too, laugh when something happens. I think it just so I won't cry!

Sure hope the nurse had the right file... I went to a new Dr. for a rather personal procedure once and the gal did pull the wrong file. The Dr. and nurse chatted with each other all through the procedure and then there was no one at the counter to take my money when I left. Decided that Dr. and I did not need to see each other again!

Unfortunately, I think arthritis comes to all of us, especially to any old injury. My knee and back both have some but am hoping the clinical trial I just signed up for will treat it before I have any real problems. Hope that you knee just needs some exercises to hold all the parts together!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It all depends on which way the wind is blowing! I know that from growing up in small town where the main industry/employment is a chicken hatchery. My sister let me know when she came through that the place was sold to an Australian outfit. The end of an era - I hope it survives since it's the main employment for so many and the only reason the town still exists.


Hope the hatchery makes it. There was one near the college when I was in Normal, IL. Not the most pleasant place but a job is a job.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The kitties are just so adorable. I hate that Sydney took such a turn and hates cats. I do miss our kittties coming into the house but they seem content.


Sydney probably got a paw across the nose when playing. My "alley kids" have 2 dogs and brought one of the farm cats home. Great cat but, wen he was tired of being hassled by the dogs, he would take one swipe and put them in their place.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> the what if's are the hardest to deal with. --- sam


I think so too and we all have a few.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love currants and make Welsh cookies with them. For those not familiar with them they are much smaller and grow on a bush, not a vine.


Possibly we are talking of two different things.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I'm sure Kenny is frustrated also. How come you didn't ask me to dinner, lobster tails, yum????❤????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah; she was so excited because she got into the Anne Frank House today! She said she bought me a book that has photos of everything in there; so thoughtful. I am so happy she got in since that was her biggest draw to going to Amsterdam. Tomorrow they will do the boat ride. Attached is a picture of Hannah (R) and her friend she is traveling with and a shot of Amsterdam.


Good looking girls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called just a bit ago, his sister called, their dad has passed.
> He's okay, still processing but I told him to hang onto the fact that his dad didn't suffer and wasn't in pain, that that's something to be very grateful for, he agreed with that, he'll probably be by in a while.


It was sort of inevitable. Would you tell Christopher I am thinking of him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's the easiest way if you tend to cast on too tightly.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Have our 6 and 9 year old Grandchildren for a few days. Yesterday we made chocolate chip cookies and oatmeal raisin cookies. Granddaughter said she didn't like oatmeal raisin cookies, until she tasted her homemade ones. I guess she's not crazy about raisins, but there arearly just enough for sweetness without being overwhelming. We also made Swedish Meatballs. They learned how to mix, form, and bake in over - rather than standard and fry at stove.
> 
> Then we made Butterfinger cookie dough to bake today. I always refrigerate dough before baking. As long as doing prep, they put together marinade for chicken alfredo.
> 
> ...


What delicious lessons... and they will remember them forever. My grandfather was the head Miller at Pillsbury and my grandmother was a wonderful cook. Many of my favorite memories are of that large kitchen with a fire engine red ceiling and wonderful smells.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't kittens wonderful - we have four that are maybe eight weeks old. so cute. --- sam


We have really missed our cats and the kittens and their antics bring a smile all the time. Nothing cuter.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern! I have printed it. To find out how much yarn you used, you could weigh the finished hat on a digital kitchen scale if you have one. It just won't give you yardage.


 :sm24: but you can guesstimate if you still have the band and know the weight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry. 
I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more. 
This sounds awful, but I don't know if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened. 
Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days. 
And thank you all for the virtual hugs that I know you are sending, ahead of time. 
Love you all very much!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Please give him my condolences. My BIL did something similar, didn't tell anyone what was happening and he was gone very quickly, it seemed to us. It can be a shock. Good he has you to support him.


I will. It's good that it was quick, I wouldn't want him to be hooked to machines for any period of time, I think it's harder on everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, but glad the kids didn't have to think of him suffering. Sending my sympathy to them.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We just finished dinner. Mmmm! Lobster tails that I did on the grill, corn on the cob left over from last night that I warmed on the grill and left over baked beans. That sure was a treat!


YUM!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was sort of inevitable. Would you tell Christopher I am thinking of him.


Yes, it was. I will, thank you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy buckets!!
> I understand the allergies, my allergies to the cats was pretty bad, but see if she can find a naturopath and he can work to desensitize her, mine did it on 2 separate visits, and now I can pet and even sleep with the cats on the bed without waking up stuffed up and feeling like I"ve been run over. I'm going to have him do it again next visit, but it does work, and the allergy tincture that he has me on works really good too, HP S H A, no more allergy tablets for me. Well I take a benadryl if I get mosquito bites or other bug, but otherwise, just the tincture.
> 
> UGH!!! Cattle barns, we have the sale barn on one side about 1/2 mile away and the sugar factory, which if you can believe it, is even worse, on the other side about a mile away.
> ...


I'll tell Rachel about the naturpath. I'm sure she could find one in Austin.

Livey doesn't really have a first choice that I know of.... I know that Trinity in SA wanted her, but they don't do athletic scholarships anymore. Her BFF has grandparents there and the girls would love to stay and play together. She could get a big scholastic scholarship, but her folks keep focusing on schools with athletic ones as well. I know she visited Baylor and sort of liked it but DH and I think that would be a horrible fit for her. I would like to see her at a smaller college, not necessarily in-state. Changing positions and having a bad coach this year sure didn't help her shine in front of the scouts. I'm hoping this year is a really good one and that will help her make a final decision.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: but you can guesstimate if you still have the band and know the weight.


This was so old in the stash, I had no info other than knowing it was sport acrylic. I guessed based on weight and a similar known acrylic sport. If I do it again, I'll use a known yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaye Jo, I'm sorry and I'd be very angry, too. Hugs always.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They are so sweet! I love that quilt, too! I'd forgotten I did that bouquet block long ago...should make another. Such a classic.


Thanks. That quilt is all Aunt Grace fabrics and some nice blocks, Sunbonnet Sue, Flying Geese, Bowties, string diamonds and some stuffed applique. It was one of my favorites to make. The GD's used to take their naps on that bed and we loved pulling the quilt up over heads and "finding" shapes from the bottom side.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

flyty1n said:


> We had both red and yellow currant bushes on our farm. We kids would often eat them straight off the bush, enjoying the very sourness they had. We also had gooseberry bushes. In the fall we'd go to the Missouri river and pick chokecherries from the trees there, bringing them home by the milking pail full. Mother would make all of these fruits into wonderful jam. To this day, chokecherry jam is my very favorite, bar none.


My friends husband made chokeberry wine one year. He'd bring some upstairs for her to try every few days. It finally had aged enough one evening that when she tried it she truly was feeling nothing - nine months later they started their second family!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, what a lot of tumultuous emotions to try and deal with. Know you are loved and I'm glad you can verbalize them to us to try and understand.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful little kittens. They are darling and so blessed to have a great home now.
> 
> We used to have a dead animal plant near us. Let me tell you, that was a nasty smell when the wind blew from the west. It moved farther south so no longer
> "perfuming" the air. But still, a very necessary establishment for all the animal farmers and dead deer, possums, skunks, etc on the roads. The end result was they took care of all the road kill deer for the county during the winter.


Thanks, they are such fun. I picked up some shiny fish toys yesterday and they are busy batting them under all the furniture!

You are right about the need for the dead animal plant but I can just imagine.... Guess I never gave much thought to just how much road kill accumulates over time. I just always imagined it as buried or incinerated.

There are houses behind us now but it used to be Owens Sausage Farm. The sound and smell of slaughtering is not missed. They also used to have the fireman's practice field back there and burning tire smell and the soot that would settle on the pool are not missed either!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KayeJo I am so so sorry about your baby brother. You have really had a rough week.
Also condolences re Christopher's dad. My goodness you have been put through a ringer for sure as well as othr family members. {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}} and keeping you in my prayers.


Poledra65 said:


> Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry.
> I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more.
> This sounds awful, but I don't know if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened.
> Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days.
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok you have my interest, what does a chokeberry taste like? Does it taste like other well known berries? I know all about making home made alcoholic brews with various fruits ! They're very very strong, and not for the faint hearted lol!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And we used to drive past the coffee roasting plant on our way into town, too. It was not pleasant!
> 
> Well, I've been super chatty here but better get something else done. The cat box and the vacuuming aren't going to do themselves (if only I had a Roomba and an automatic litter scooper!). Maybe someday, but for now, it's up to me and my two hands. :sm04: Hugs and blessings.


Many years ago, we lived near the one of the chocolate factories in IL and they would give away the cocoa hulls to use as mulch. Now that was a wonderful smell, when the whole neighborhood smelled like chocolate!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are so cute! And growing like weeds it looks like. :sm09:
> They obviously approve of your quilting. :sm02:


Bellies are busting. They have forgotten it is swimsuit season!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll tell Rachel about the naturpath. I'm sure she could find one in Austin.
> 
> Livey doesn't really have a first choice that I know of.... I know that Trinity in SA wanted her, but they don't do athletic scholarships anymore. Her BFF has grandparents there and the girls would love to stay and play together. She could get a big scholastic scholarship, but her folks keep focusing on schools with athletic ones as well. I know she visited Baylor and sort of liked it but DH and I think that would be a horrible fit for her. I would like to see her at a smaller college, not necessarily in-state. Changing positions and having a bad coach this year sure didn't help her shine in front of the scouts. I'm hoping this year is a really good one and that will help her make a final decision.


I was thinking the same thing, Austin should be fairly easy to find just about anything natural. lol
No first choice is probably a good thing, that way she will be open to more options. Too bad that Trinity doesn't do athletic scholorships, that would have been good, and as much as SA is a big city, the colleges and Universities are all fairly small. 
Baylor would definitely be a huge adjustment, it's so huge. I'll keep my fingers crossed that she has a spectacular year. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When Christopher was 9, I sent him to his dads for a year(kid gave me a nervous breakdown), and when he came home, he came in and thanked me for never saying anything bad about his dad, Tom had been given Sheena by the state when she was 9(she's 2 years older than Christopher), because her mom took off with the pediphile that molested her little brother, anyway, he said "because dad does that to Sheena and makes her cry, she knows what her mom is like and doesn't need to hear it from him, makes me so mad I want to punch him in the nose". Mom, my dad's an asshole!! From a 10 year old that never swore, knew it wasn't allowed, I couldn't argue with the truth. lol Then when he was 16 I asked him if he wanted me to file for back child support, he said " no mom, he'd never pay it, and we at least have a relationship, however disfunctional it may be, just let it be, we've always gotten by before." So at least he won't be wishing he could have fixed it, but he will miss the contact with him and the positive parts of the relationship, Tom does love his kids, doesn't know how to show it, but he does love them.


 Sounds like Christopher was wise beyond his years and very observant. Being realistic about it all from such a young age will certainly make it easier for him. Looks like he has been resigned to the truth of the situation for a long time but has some good memories to hold on to as well. I wish just loving your children was enough. That is the easy part. Raising them to be "good" people is quite another.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye Jo, I'm sorry and I'd be very angry, too. Hugs always.


Thank you, definitely a bit of a shock, I could have seen maybe he was in jail for something stupid, but this was definitely not on my radar.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!
> Yes, I got a nice sized pot to take camping along with a little tea kettle for heating water for coffee, tea, or cocoa in the early mornings and evenings. I enjoy the thrift shops, Goodwill in Scottsbluff hasn't had anything good the last several time's I've looked, but I think they get picked over earlier in the week, they had yarn but nothing I'd ever have a project for since it was more afghan type worsted, but our local little charity shop here sure has some great finds that pop in. The pot and kettle were only $2 for both, in good shape too.


You got a good bargain for sure. I enjoy popping in to our thrift shops (op shops) and have got some really cool little toys now and then. 
Enjoy your camping holiday when you go. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't stand raisins- love sultanas.


Prefer sultanas especially for eating from the pack. But I think there raisins are more like our sultanas. Elizabeth loves sultanas though grapes are now her favourite fruit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, what a lot of tumultuous emotions to try and deal with. Know you are loved and I'm glad you can verbalize them to us to try and understand.


Definitely a heck of a weekend. 
Thank you. 
I think I'm okay, and David is over there tying flies, making me laugh, he just said "ah, I think I'm going to need bifocals soon". lol If he'd turn on a light, it'd help a lot. I think I'll go open the wine.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> What beautiful kitties.


Thanks. The one in your avatar is striking a familiar pose! What a cutie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo I am so so sorry about your baby brother. You have really had a rough week.
> Also condolences re Christopher's dad. My goodness you have been put through a ringer for sure as well as othr family members. {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}} and keeping you in my prayers.


Thank you, well at least I have my health, not my sanity, but my health. :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Raisins are black, Sultanas are golden. Probably from black and green grapes.


And sultanas are smaller and moister.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Many years ago, we lived near the one of the chocolate factories in IL and they would give away the cocoa hulls to use as mulch. Now that was a wonderful smell, when the whole neighborhood smelled like chocolate!


Oh yum, I'd go out in the yard and roll in them when I needed a pick me up. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bellies are busting. They have forgotten it is swimsuit season!


LOL! So have I. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like Christopher was wise beyond his years and very observant. Being realistic about it all from such a young age will certainly make it easier for him. Looks like he has been resigned to the truth of the situation for a long time but has some good memories to hold on to as well. I wish just loving your children was enough. That is the easy part. Raising them to be "good" people is quite another.


Yes, Christopher has always been fairly observant, and he takes it as it is, and loves his dad as he is, or was. 
Its definitely not easy is it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You got a good bargain for sure. I enjoy popping in to our thrift shops (op shops) and have got some really cool little toys now and then.
> Enjoy your camping holiday when you go. :sm24:


Thank you, 9 days to go. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have a 400 stitch cast on started for my next Gansey(Sweater) in purple (Heather)


You are a lot more patient than me...wow 400 stitches.! That will keep you busy while you are recovering. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Come on over. Door is always open.
> 
> We had planned on going to Fair Oaks Dairy Farm for a day, but will not go on weekends. So we really only had Friday. Too hot and humid. Plus they've been busy at home. Didn't like them on. Tablets all day.
> 
> ...


*I* want some Blueberry Coffee Cake!

Remembering when my brother was on his own and had to do his own cooking.... I gave him a recipe for stir fry hot dogs so he would have some variety! He's come a long way and makes some great food now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Dagnapit, they never showed. Kenny sent me text at noon his knee bad and he was at doctors. Excuse me while I have a good frustration cry and a nap.


Oh no! :sm13: I hope his knee improves quickly and he is able to get your job finished very soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will keep your friend in my thoughts.


Thanks. He is a great guy, third generation photographer and a very creative sort who thinks outside the box. He spent all his summers on the reservation in NM and his sister had a gift shop in Kit Carson's old house. He and his wife are really dear to us and we are so hoping things will work out.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KayeJo, so much difficult stuff going on in such a short space of time. I can't think of anyone who would welcome a vacation more. I hope it is a calm and enjoyable time for both you and David. Watch out for the bears!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah; she was so excited because she got into the Anne Frank House today! She said she bought me a book that has photos of everything in there; so thoughtful. I am so happy she got in since that was her biggest draw to going to Amsterdam. Tomorrow they will do the boat ride. Attached is a picture of Hannah (R) and her friend she is traveling with and a shot of Amsterdam.


Great photos! And how wonderful that she managed to get into the Anne Frank House. :sm11:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Many years ago, we lived near the one of the chocolate factories in IL and they would give away the cocoa hulls to use as mulch. Now that was a wonderful smell, when the whole neighborhood smelled like chocolate!


I'd be hungry all the time. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called just a bit ago, his sister called, their dad has passed.
> He's okay, still processing but I told him to hang onto the fact that his dad didn't suffer and wasn't in pain, that that's something to be very grateful for, he agreed with that, he'll probably be by in a while.


Aww that is sad. It is so hard for them to lose a parent so young. Hugs to all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I only like raisins if they are in something moist enough to plump them up a little... a texture thing. Love grapes, too.


Green grapes.. I sometimes freeze for a cool snack, but love them any way. Also love the little tiny champagne ones too, so sweet and cute.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I grew up with current bushes, my cousin's adopted daughter has current bushes so I'm going to make jam when they are ripe, or jelly or whatever.


 my grandmother
used to make a raspberry/red currant jelly; it was delicious and the most beautiful color.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> KayeJo, so much difficult stuff going on in such a short space of time. I can't think of anyone who would welcome a vacation more. I hope it is a calm and enjoyable time for both you and David. Watch out for the bears!


Thank you. 
At this point, I might welcome a bear, I feel like I could take that on a lot easier. lol 
But really, it will be a very restful holiday, other than David having us up and trekking through the woods at Caren's "crazy o'clock". lol The tea pot and my french press coffee pop will definitely get a work out. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww that is sad. It is so hard for them to lose a parent so young. Hugs to all.


Yes, I just remind them that they have us a lot longer than we had our parents. 
Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks. That quilt is all Aunt Grace fabrics and some nice blocks, Sunbonnet Sue, Flying Geese, Bowties, string diamonds and some stuffed applique. It was one of my favorites to make. The GD's used to take their naps on that bed and we loved pulling the quilt up over heads and "finding" shapes from the bottom side.


Sunbonnet Sue is on my list--it is my sister's favorite and was her baby quilt. I'd like to make something for her with it but wanted to learn more about appliqué. I saw one with a skirt made with grandmother's fan that I love. I have the print blocks cut for a baby bowtie but need solid white to make the blocks. I have a gift card from JoAnn but haven't been over there for a while. Maybe tomorrow, but right now I am looking at Amish blocks and considering sampler blocks of those. I still have two sandwiched that I need to quilt and the "big one" that must be hand quilted. I did get an estimate on having it machine done by a shop--$200 or so, not bad, but not in the budget, either. That one is kind of a long story and honestly, I'm not sure how I feel about it. I'll unroll it and look and maybe get it in the frame. I've just been hesitant. It's king size, so will take weeks to quilt.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - when you cast on for a sweater (for me of course) - do you cast on using the next size up from what is called for or do you cast on using a stretchy cast on. i just watched johnny vasques do the twisted rib cast on - it would take me forever but it would be doable. just wondering what you master knitters do. i also wish you were all standing in my bedroom right now. i have ten skeins of eland's 'meander' yarn. all the skeins look different - some are darker and some - well actually they are all different shades of dark. it's all the same ply. i'm about ready to just throw them in a paper sack and just grab one when i start and just grab (without looking of course) one when i need another skein. it's going to be pullover/jumper. --- sam


Not being a master knitter, but also not being a tight knitter... I don't do anything special for the cast on. If I were concerned about the stretch, I would just go up a needle size or two, Usually, there is ribbing at the bottom of the sweater and that is all the stretch I need.

There is a very famous quilt teacher who does just that with a bag of scrap fabric! If you are really wanting to blend for a more all over look and not blotchy, use two skeins at a time and alternate yarn every two rows. It doesn't have to be the whole time. Even if you just use this technique for an inch or two when changing from one skein to another, you will get less of a demarcation line. Just think of it as very expensive hand dyed yarn. The color is never consistent!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> my grandmother
> used to make a raspberry/red currant jelly; it was delicious and the most beautiful color.


YUM!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Sure. It is a great recope I've used for years. It usually is made in a target springform pan. But a couple of years ago I went to the Wilton tent sale and bought 2 sets of 3 mini springform pans. I decided that with just the 2 of us - husband's diabetes and my weight, I could freeze four and we'd have 2. Tried it and the recipe fits perfectly.


Shhhh, don't tell DH or DD there is a Wilton tent sale! They both love to collect every cooking gadget known to man.... not that I mind, but running out of room! (She says as she is about to place an order for a nifty little herb leaf stripping gadget from the gardening catalog for both of them for stocking stuffers.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

On a positive note, I've spent several hours on Family Search and on dads side, I've found my great great great grandparents. Yay! That's a cool thing to find, my great great gandfather came to Wyoming from Pennsylvania, by way of several years in Nebraska. Now I want to know why they left Nebraska to go to Wyoming later in life. Hmmm... A mystery. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was referring to the article about commercially marketed currants, being mainly grapes...my chances of encountering authentic ones seem pretty slim. I'd like to taste the real deal, though. Homemade blackberry jam is my favorite. I have picked gallons and gallons in my lifetime!


Growing up the only jelly I would eat was elderberry. Now it's either blackberry or strawberry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Shhhh, don't tell DH or DD there is a Wilton tent sale! They both love to collect every cooking gadget known to man.... not that I mind, but running out of room! (She says as she is about to place an order for a nifty little herb leaf stripping gadget from the gardening catalog for both of them for stocking stuffers.)


LOL!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Raisins, sultanas and currants


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I'm sure Kenny is frustrated also. How come you didn't ask me to dinner, lobster tails, yum????❤????


If you could have gotten here you would have been welcome! One of our local markets had 4 oz tails for $5.99.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: but you can guesstimate if you still have the band and know the weight.


Sure can! That's why I use a scale.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really like this sweater at the top - and there are several in the following pictures i really like also. for starters can anyone find the pattern for the top sweater (although i think i would add an extra button and make it a five button cartigan. i'm feeling good about this pattern. help. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here we have dark raisins (purple grapes?) and golden raisins (yellow or green grapes). The yellow aren't listed as sultanas. Currants are the other choice to add to cookies, etc. I like them, but the kids and grandkids do not. I see where the grapes can be the same color; just different kinds. Is anyone else singing "I heard it from the grapevine?" which was the jingle for raisins around here for many years.


Yep, with purple psychedelic pictures of grapes running around brain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry.
> I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more.
> This sounds awful, but I don't know if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened.
> Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days.
> ...


Hugs and prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you gwen - appreciate it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the pattern is called Smokin and it can be found in this book; Son of Stitch 'n Bitch: 45 Projects to Knit and Crochet for Men
> You can order the book at the following:
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Son+of+Stitch+%27n+Bitch%3A+45+Projects+to+Knit+and+Crochet+for+Men


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Shhhh, don't tell DH or DD there is a Wilton tent sale! They both love to collect every cooking gadget known to man.... not that I mind, but running out of room! (She says as she is about to place an order for a nifty little herb leaf stripping gadget from the gardening catalog for both of them for stocking stuffers.)


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> On a positive note, I've spent several hours on Family Search and on dads side, I've found my great great great grandparents. Yay! That's a cool thing to find, my great great gandfather came to Wyoming from Pennsylvania, by way of several years in Nebraska. Now I want to know why they left Nebraska to go to Wyoming later in life. Hmmm... A mystery. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Prefer sultanas especially for eating from the pack. But I think there raisins are more like our sultanas. Elizabeth loves sultanas though grapes are now her favourite fruit.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you could have gotten here you would have been welcome! One of our local markets had 4 oz tails for $5.99.


????❤


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry to hear that kaye - think christopher is coming for a little tlc. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called just a bit ago, his sister called, their dad has passed.
> He's okay, still processing but I told him to hang onto the fact that his dad didn't suffer and wasn't in pain, that that's something to be very grateful for, he agreed with that, he'll probably be by in a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are a lot more patient than me...wow 400 stitches.! That will keep you busy while you are recovering. :sm24: :sm11:


when my hands obey me again- today they are a bit numb at the edges.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with over 40 pages from last week and then the start of this one. Got busy on Wednesday and drove from RI to IL and had a 45 minute break and drove back to Toledo with a load. Now catching up on sleep.
> 
> ...


Thank You, Kathy. We'll get her wishes done.... even though it will be without official sanction! Brother is now saying SOME of the ashes.... but I'm for the whole kit and kaboodle. If they had wanted it any other way, they would have made provisions. Dad was an organizer.

Sorry about the dune buggy flip.... At least the sand makes a little bit softer landing. We spent all our summer vacations there and we even have a couple lots in Hagar County. The bad part was all the steep stairs from cottage to water's edge!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not over at the house but i think she is just dealing with it. huge full moon tonight tami - can you see it there? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Ouch. Poor Bailee. And probably poor all the rest of you! Hope she isn't being too big of a paining your rears.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love currants and make Welsh cookies with them. For those not familiar with them they are much smaller and grow on a bush, not a vine.


Our currants (like in my photo above) are dried grapes so grow on a vine. They are not currants that grow on a bush like blackcurrants and other types. If it is a blackcurrant or whatever type we always add black, red or whatever as part of the name. So if you talk about currants here you mean the small dried grape which once its dried anyway looks black.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry.
> I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more.
> This sounds awful, but I don't know if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened.
> Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days.
> ...


Oh my goodness, how awful! Yes you should have been notified straight away as you say, dont blame you for being angry. I hope you are contacted and get some more details. You poor thing, you sure have had an awful lot of bad news over last few days. Big hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Similar but not the same.
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/3-season-sweater-jacket-in-lion-brand-wool-ease-thick-quick-10181-3
> 
> http://freevintageknitting.com/sweater-patterns/star141/shaker-sweater-pattern
> ...


Great finds and I love the socks. Those have been pinned for later knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah; she was so excited because she got into the Anne Frank House today! She said she bought me a book that has photos of everything in there; so thoughtful. I am so happy she got in since that was her biggest draw to going to Amsterdam. Tomorrow they will do the boat ride. Attached is a picture of Hannah (R) and her friend she is traveling with and a shot of Amsterdam.


How great that she got to get into the Anne Frank House


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dagnapit, they never showed. Kenny sent me text at noon his knee bad and he was at doctors. Excuse me while I have a good frustration cry and a nap.


Grrrrrr. Why can't the other guy come and at least get some of it done? What a frustrating mess!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs and prayers.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry to hear that kaye - think christopher is coming for a little tlc. --- sam


Thank you. 
I haven't seen him yet, so he may have ended up at Marla's.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think the doctor is thinking of putting her under to get the rest out - it is quite painful.
> 
> let me know about lunch - i'll make it happen. --- sam


Sorry to hear that Sam..... she must be miserable and I think I remember she is scheduled to leave again soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called just a bit ago, his sister called, their dad has passed.
> He's okay, still processing but I told him to hang onto the fact that his dad didn't suffer and wasn't in pain, that that's something to be very grateful for, he agreed with that, he'll probably be by in a while.


Hard for Christopher to deal with- and harder when he can't be there either.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I thought currants were a different fruit. Color me enlightened! I actually like craisins (dried cranberries) better in oatmeal cookies.


I like oatmeal cookies but love anything with cranberries and eat the dried ones as a snack when I have to have something sweet. Also dried apricots, which I ate like crazy for iron during chemo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, how awful! Yes you should have been notified straight away as you say, dont blame you for being angry. I hope you are contacted and get some more details. You poor thing, you sure have had an awful lot of bad news over last few days. Big hugs.


Yes, and I want to know what kind of accident, when, and where, amongst many other questions. 
She's always been able to get ahold of us on FB and my phone number has never changed, so there's no good reason why she didn't contact us. I really have to wonder if she'd even let us know if he died. 
Sad, on so many levels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

breathe - take deep breaths - breathe - it will get better. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry.
> I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more.
> This sounds awful, but I don't know if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened.
> Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard for Christopher to deal with- and harder when he can't be there either.


Yes, he'll be okay, but he's still trying to process it all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah; she was so excited because she got into the Anne Frank House today! She said she bought me a book that has photos of everything in there; so thoughtful. I am so happy she got in since that was her biggest draw to going to Amsterdam. Tomorrow they will do the boat ride. Attached is a picture of Hannah (R) and her friend she is traveling with and a shot of Amsterdam.


YAY! So glad she got in and it looks like they are having a great time. Super picture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> breathe - take deep breaths - breathe - it will get better. --- sam


Thank you Sam, I'm okay, still a bit pissed, but I'm not going to hold on to it. 
Ryssa was laying by me, as soon as David got done tying flies, she abandoned me and went to him. lolol
He told her to go back to me, but she is passed out on his lap, fickle little dog. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called just a bit ago, his sister called, their dad has passed.
> He's okay, still processing but I told him to hang onto the fact that his dad didn't suffer and wasn't in pain, that that's something to be very grateful for, he agreed with that, he'll probably be by in a while.


Sorry for the loss. Going without pain and swiftly is always a blessing in my book. Still, loss is never easy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wine - good choice. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Definitely a heck of a weekend.
> Thank you.
> I think I'm okay, and David is over there tying flies, making me laugh, he just said "ah, I think I'm going to need bifocals soon". lol If he'd turn on a light, it'd help a lot. I think I'll go open the wine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and I want to know what kind of accident, when, and where, amongst many other questions.
> She's always been able to get ahold of us on FB and my phone number has never changed, so there's no good reason why she didn't contact us. I really have to wonder if she'd even let us know if he died.
> Sad, on so many levels.


I agree. I hope you can make contact.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Currants *are* a different fruit; we had a couple of bushes when I was a child. They are beautiful to look at, a deep glowing red, but not eaten raw that I know of. My mother made raspberry-currant jelly, and you wanted to line the jars up on the windowsill so the sun could shine through them. I have no idea where the idea came from that currants are a kind of grape, quite different plants. I still have an indignant memory of our 7th-grade cooking teacher reducing my friend to tears by sarcastically denying that currants were a kind of dried fruit--part, I suppose, of my growing up and realizing that adult "experts" were sometimes dead wrong! My friend's mother was Canadian and made tea cakes with dried currants, I think, but the teacher would have none of it. It was such a cruel attack that I have not forgotten it more than 70 years later!


Don't you just love people that are NEVER wrong? Some teacher she was.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> We had both red and yellow currant bushes on our farm. We kids would often eat them straight off the bush, enjoying the very sourness they had. We also had gooseberry bushes. In the fall we'd go to the Missouri river and pick chokecherries from the trees there, bringing them home by the milking pail full. Mother would make all of these fruits into wonderful jam. To this day, chokecherry jam is my very favorite, bar none.


What a memory.... I am crazy about chokecherries. Sure wish we could grow them here. I'm not even sure I've ever seen them in the market. Just saw a chokecherry jam recipe. That might even get me in the kitchen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry.
> I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more.
> This sounds awful, but I don't know if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened.
> Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days.
> ...


Oh KAyeJo what can we say- 4 major things in a few days is just too much. Virtual hugs are all we can do. And be here for you to rant to when you need to.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We just finished dinner. Mmmm! Lobster tails that I did on the grill, corn on the cob left over from last night that I warmed on the grill and left over baked beans. That sure was a treat!


I am drooling.... Gerry jokingly asked if I wanted a lobster roll for dinner (had BBQ sausage from Dickies instead) and I have been craving lobster ever since. As kids, we always got to pick our birthday meal and the color of the cake and icing on our Angel food cake. I always picked lobster tails.

We continued that tradition with our girls and youngest DD always asked for frog legs and asparagus. Try finding that in TX in Feb.!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, 9 days to go. :sm24:


And you sure will need it after these last few days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry for the loss. Going without pain and swiftly is always a blessing in my book. Still, loss is never easy.


Thank you. No it never is, our KTP family has had all the losses I think we need to have this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wine - good choice. --- sam


I'm heading that way now. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree. I hope you can make contact.


She texted back an acknowledgment to my text at least.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry.
> I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more.
> This sounds awful, but I don'tow if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened.
> Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days.
> ...


Dear Heart..... what a catastrophic mess. I can't imagine that the wife was not called to take him home from hospital or, if she was, that she was not able to get him more care or monitor him. I am angry FOR you. Hope he has a guardian angel watching over him and that you get some sort of news very, very soon. It may be that he is not even capable of contacting family or telling someone where he belongs. If he truly wandered off in that condition, you would think wife would file a missing persons to get help finding him. What a nightmare. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for a good outcome.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

We used to pick choke cherries. They grew so abundantly. I would make jam, but sometimes when the jam didn't set, it became choke cherry syrup! It was delicious on pancakes.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok you have my interest, what does a chokeberry taste like? Does it taste like other well known berries? I know all about making home made alcoholic brews with various fruits ! They're very very strong, and not for the faint hearted lol!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prunus_virginiana

They have to be deep black/purple when they are ripe, grow in bunches and have a rather fuzzy mouth taste, like a tart, somewhat bitter pie cherry. They are really tiny and have a seed taking up half the inside of them, so when you make jam you boil them, run them through a Foley food mill to separate the pits from the fruit, then make the jam according to the sour cherry recipe in the fruit pectin box. With the sugar and the cooking they become sweet and loose the bitterness and taste like ripe sweet black suposedly they are high in anti-oxidants. Don't know if this is true for sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> My friends husband made chokeberry wine one year. He'd bring some upstairs for her to try every few days. It finally had aged enough one evening that when she tried it she truly was feeling nothing - nine months later they started their second family!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: There was a Dr. in Door County that made cherry wine and the bottles were coated with plaster casting. DH used to spend summers picking them for a dollar a bucket.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry.
> I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more.
> This sounds awful, but I don't know if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened.
> Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days.
> ...


Here comes another virtual hug. You've really been pelted with bad/sad news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh KAyeJo what can we say- 4 major things in a few days is just too much. Virtual hugs are all we can do. And be here for you to rant to when you need to.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am drooling.... Gerry jokingly asked if I wanted a lobster roll for dinner (had BBQ sausage from Dickies instead) and I have been craving lobster ever since. As kids, we always got to pick our birthday meal and the color of the cake and icing on our Angel food cake. I always picked lobster tails.
> 
> We continued that tradition with our girls and youngest DD always asked for frog legs and asparagus. Try finding that in TX in Feb.!!!!!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And you sure will need it after these last few days.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not over at the house but i think she is just dealing with it. huge full moon tonight tami - can you see it there? --- sam


Yes. Beautiful clear sky!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Austin should be fairly easy to find just about anything natural. lol
> No first choice is probably a good thing, that way she will be open to more options. Too bad that Trinity doesn't do athletic scholorships, that would have been good, and as much as SA is a big city, the colleges and Universities are all fairly small.
> Baylor would definitely be a huge adjustment, it's so huge. I'll keep my fingers crossed that she has a spectacular year. :sm24:


Yes, our youngest went to Trinity and two of her suitemates were there on tennis scholarships but that was many years ago. One of her dear friends and classmates works at the school and I talked with the coach and she assured me they would give Livey about $21,000, not a free ride, but a darned good start. There are different classes of schools, A B, C or 1, 2, 3. I don't remember but Trinity is not the number they re looking for.... I loved the Dean when Jess as there... Colleen something. It was and is a great school. Wherever she ends up, she will do great. She is a bright kid and very savvy and independent. She's weathered a rough storm with the suicide so I know she can stand tall no matter where she lands.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum, I'd go out in the yard and roll in them when I needed a pick me up. lol


 :sm24: They are lightweight and kind of soft.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, how awful! Yes you should have been notified straight away as you say, dont blame you for being angry. I hope you are contacted and get some more details. You poor thing, you sure have had an awful lot of bad news over last few days. Big hugs.


I am so sorry KayeJo. You and yours are in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, Christopher has always been fairly observant, and he takes it as it is, and loves his dad as he is, or was.
> Its definitely not easy is it.


Nope.... (I keep hearing "I Never Promised You a Rose Garden" playing in my head. Must be to remind me about the thorns in life.)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. No it never is, our KTP family has had all the losses I think we need to have this year.


I agree!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prunus_virginiana
> 
> They have to be deep black/purple when they are ripe, grow in bunches and have a rather fuzzy mouth taste, like a tart, somewhat bitter pie cherry. They are really tiny and have a seed taking up half the inside of them, so when you make jam you boil them, run them through a Foley food mill to separate the pits from the fruit, then make the jam according to the sour cherry recipe in the fruit pectin box. With the sugar and the cooking they become sweet and loose the bitterness and taste like ripe sweet black suposedly they are high in anti-oxidants. Don't know if this is true for sure.


Thank you, they sound like a really good thing to grow. I googled and found we can get the bushes here, so might look into it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dear Heart..... what a catastrophic mess. I can't imagine that the wife was not called to take him home from hospital or, if she was, that she was not able to get him more care or monitor him. I am angry FOR you. Hope he has a guardian angel watching over him and that you get some sort of news very, very soon. It may be that he is not even capable of contacting family or telling someone where he belongs. If he truly wandered off in that condition, you would think wife would file a missing persons to get help finding him. What a nightmare. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for a good outcome.


Honestly, not to be mean, his wife isn't able to really take care of herself, let alone him. She's a drug addict and I know she's still using, and from what D said, Jimmy's taken to using too in the last few years, so that explains why he hasn't been in touch. He knows how I feel about it and doesn't want to hear me telling him. 
But she's always been very high strung and drama queen, but she's not happy with Marla and I because we wouldn't keep sending her money a couple years ago, and few other things she tried to pull. We don't put up with the bull. I know D paid their house taxes two years in a row. So I don't know, I just wish I had known when he was still in hospital, I could have gone up and maybe gotten some arrangements made to make sure he was taken care of. 
D told her to get ahold of Social Services and a few other things, so hopefully she'll listen. 
Thanks so much for the positive energy, I feel much better being able to come here and vent, and that helps me to work it out in my own mind too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: There was a Dr. in Door County that made cherry wine and the bottles were coated with plaster casting. DH used to spend summers picking them for a dollar a bucket.


That's too funny. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here comes another virtual hug. You've really been pelted with bad/sad news.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, our youngest went to Trinity and two of her suitemates were there on tennis scholarships but that was many years ago. One of her dear friends and classmates works at the school and I talked with the coach and she assured me they would give Livey about $21,000, not a free ride, but a darned good start. There are different classes of schools, A B, C or 1, 2, 3. I don't remember but Trinity is not the number they re looking for.... I loved the Dean when Jess as there... Colleen something. It was and is a great school. Wherever she ends up, she will do great. She is a bright kid and very savvy and independent. She's weathered a rough storm with the suicide so I know she can stand tall no matter where she lands.


That's a darn good start. Too bad it's not the right class. 
She's got her grandmothers fighting spirit I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry KayeJo. You and yours are in my prayers. Hugs.


Thank you Tami.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nope.... (I keep hearing "I Never Promised You a Rose Garden" playing in my head. Must be to remind me about the thorns in life.)


One of my favorite songs is "Every Rose Has It's Thorns" Poison.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sunbonnet Sue is on my list--it is my sister's favorite and was her baby quilt. I'd like to make something for her with it but wanted to learn more about appliqué. I saw one with a skirt made with grandmother's fan that I love. I have the print blocks cut for a baby bowtie but need solid white to make the blocks. I have a gift card from JoAnn but haven't been over there for a while. Maybe tomorrow, but right now I am looking at Amish blocks and considering sampler blocks of those. I still have two sandwiched that I need to quilt and the "big one" that must be hand quilted. I did get an estimate on having it machine done by a shop--$200 or so, not bad, but not in the budget, either. That one is kind of a long story and honestly, I'm not sure how I feel about it. I'll unroll it and look and maybe get it in the frame. I've just been hesitant. It's king size, so will take weeks to quilt.


 My grandmother made a quilt for each of us grands as we came along. Mine was Sunbonnet Sue and the bottom corner square was the boy..... forgot name of block., Something Sam? I've also seen a version done with old hankies for the skirts and had thought about making a small wall one with my grandmother's hankie collection. The Dresden plate skirt would really be pretty and quite sophisticated. Somewhere upstairs I have a "Modern" Sue who is wearing jeans. I had intended to use it as a square in the grand's college quilts with scraps from outfits made for them.... unmade at this point. Loving Amish, I have several books and that might be where I go for patterns for the potholders. I'll take a picture of my patriotic king size on the other bed. That was also quilted by hand and I wasn't sure I would ever finish it, but did one big hoop a night forever one winter. SO many quilts, so little time. I know I have 2 almost finished with piecing, one just needing backing before hand quilting and 2 that can be done on machine if I just get them sandwiched. Forget all the ones I want to make... just finishing these would be a real accomplishment.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David turned off the tv, locked the doors, and put the dogs out for the last time tonight, and then went to bed, I guess he's expecting I'll follow at some point. 
I guess I should go now before I get wrapped up in something, I'm working on my second cuff, and clue 2 came out last night so I want to get going on that. 
So I guess I'll say goodnight, mid yawn. Sweet dreams for those heading that way, good morn for those just getting up, and good afternoon to Julie, Fan, and Austrailia.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> On a positive note, I've spent several hours on Family Search and on dads side, I've found my great great great grandparents. Yay! That's a cool thing to find, my great great gandfather came to Wyoming from Pennsylvania, by way of several years in Nebraska. Now I want to know why they left Nebraska to go to Wyoming later in life. Hmmm... A mystery. lol


"Go West, young man, go West". Must have been an adventurer looking for a new life. Good find!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for all of us on the KTP. The past couple of weeks have had so much illness and/or negative news. (Of course, there also have been positive things such as Julie's new hip and birthday celebrations and travel.) 

I've caught up again. Just watched season 1 episode one of the Mrs. Fisher's Mysteries. Found it quite enjoyable. I'm off to bed now. TTYL.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My grandmother made a quilt for each of us grands as we came along. Mine was Sunbonnet Sue and the bottom corner square was the boy..... forgot name of block., Something Sam? I've also seen a version done with old hankies for the skirts and had thought about making a small wall one with my grandmother's hankie collection. The Dresden plate skirt would really be pretty and quite sophisticated. Somewhere upstairs I have a "Modern" Sue who is wearing jeans. I had intended to use it as a square in the grand's college quilts with scraps from outfits made for them.... unmade at this point. Loving Amish, I have several books and that might be where I go for patterns for the potholders. I'll take a picture of my patriotic king size on the other bed. That was also quilted by hand and I wasn't sure I would ever finish it, but did one big hoop a night forever one winter. SO many quilts, so little time. I know I have 2 almost finished with piecing, one just needing backing before hand quilting and 2 that can be done on machine if I just get them sandwiched. Forget all the ones I want to make... just finishing these would be a real accomplishment.


Just the ones that all of you quilters have finished to date, has my mind blown. It would take me much longer than the 480 years I plan to live, to finish one quilt with hand sewing, I know myself, it's never gonna happen. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying for all of us on the KTP. The past couple of weeks have had so much illness and/or negative news. (Of course, there also have been positive things such as Julie's new hip and birthday celebrations and travel.)
> 
> I've caught up again. Just watched season 1 episode one of the Mrs. Fisher's Mysteries. Found it quite enjoyable. I'm off to bed now. TTYL.


So true, Julie's on the mend and Margaret is healed, Railyn has help at home with her DH now, and Sorlenna's dental work is done, Jeanette found a good dentist, Tami found a good Neurologist, Sonja's back pain is minimal now, and Sam's back at the helm, all in all, not a bad week when we put it in perspective. :sm24: 
I think I may have missed a few but over all... Oh and Hannah got her laptop working well enough to get her through her classes...
Miss Fisher is I think, my favorite right now, I'll miss her when it's all over. lol 
Night.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sure can! That's why I use a scale.


I have a scale and a McMorran yarn balance so I don't even need the band to figure yardage. It is a real lifesaver for old stash or cones without bands.

https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwjMz5SHqvvUAhWJZX4KHbvoAgMYABASGgJwYw&ohost=www.google.com&cid=CAASEuRoIN6stY63n23CvW5t_rdUWA&sig=AOD64_1kypg-ERFY0T5YpMXKA18UR9O_TQ&ctype=5&q=&ved=0ahUKEwjchJGHqvvUAhUP4WMKHZxuAEcQvhcINw&adurl=

Can't get that edited correctly. Google Mcmorran yarn balance and it will take you to Halcyon yarn for pictures if the link doesn't work right.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long. 
So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> We used to pick choke cherries. They grew so abundantly. I would make jam, but sometimes when the jam didn't set, it became choke cherry syrup! It was delicious on pancakes.


:sm23: :sm23: Reminds me of when neighbor called and said to come over and bring a spoon. She was a great cook but the fudge she was making refused to set right so we just passed the pan.... sort of like a nice grenache.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

First project finished was the whale blanket.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

My second was the little bunny dress decide to put the back of the head and a tail on the back of the dress


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Back


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Honestly, not to be mean, his wife isn't able to really take care of herself, let alone him. She's a drug addict and I know she's still using, and from what D said, Jimmy's taken to using too in the last few years, so that explains why he hasn't been in touch. He knows how I feel about it and doesn't want to hear me telling him.
> But she's always been very high strung and drama queen, but she's not happy with Marla and I because we wouldn't keep sending her money a couple years ago, and few other things she tried to pull. We don't put up with the bull. I know D paid their house taxes two years in a row. So I don't know, I just wish I had known when he was still in hospital, I could have gone up and maybe gotten some arrangements made to make sure he was taken care of.
> D told her to get ahold of Social Services and a few other things, so hopefully she'll listen.
> Thanks so much for the positive energy, I feel much better being able to come here and vent, and that helps me to work it out in my own mind too.


Drugs and/or alcohol can be terrible demons. My cousin who was just 6 months older than me and the darling in the family died at 28 of alcoholism. My uncle on one side, an aunt on the other and possibly one grandfather all had an alcohol problem. Given my somewhat addictive personality, I am really not a fan of any abuse.... scares me.

Sometimes you just need to hear yourself say the words out loud to make things clearer and real. This is a great place to think out loud.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a darn good start. Too bad it's not the right class.
> She's got her grandmothers fighting spirit I think.


Don't ever mess with a mama bear! She also has a quirky warped sense of humor and her grandfather's artistic ability and her parents performance gene. She can belt out a song like a pro. She reminds me of still waters run deep. She may not say a lot but what she does say is pretty spot on and delivered so low key you don't know what train hit you. She is happy with her own company too and not afraid to walk her own path so I don't worry about peer pressure. I'm sure she will make her fair share of mistakes but they will be HER mistakes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One of my favorite songs is "Every Rose Has It's Thorns" Poison.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just the ones that all of you quilters have finished to date, has my mind blown. It would take me much longer than the 480 years I plan to live, to finish one quilt with hand sewing, I know myself, it's never gonna happen. :sm12:


Just 240 years... I do the piecing on the machine and the quilting by hand... Remember, sleep is highly overrated.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


Absolutely.... This gang will have you covered. Hope all goes smoothly and you have a a quick and easy recovery. Lots of healing energy and prayers headed your way. Let us hear from you when you are up to it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> First project finished was the whale blanket.


That is just darling and such a pretty blue. I'm sure that whale is smiling.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Back


Great idea....That is just precious and such wonderful spring colors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, midnight and I haven't done the sewing project for Rachel yet. I just felt punk enough I though it better notto do anything I could mess up. I think I'll take a sleeping pill and GO TO BED so I can hit the bricks running in the morning. I have no idea who all is showing up tomorrow or what time so need to get my ducks in a row. See you all tomorrow night. Be safe. Keep smiling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well David turned off the tv, locked the doors, and put the dogs out for the last time tonight, and then went to bed, I guess he's expecting I'll follow at some point.
> I guess I should go now before I get wrapped up in something, I'm working on my second cuff, and clue 2 came out last night so I want to get going on that.
> So I guess I'll say goodnight, mid yawn. Sweet dreams for those heading that way, good morn for those just getting up, and good afternoon to Julie, Fan, and Austrailia.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry.
> I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more.
> This sounds awful, but I don't know if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened.
> Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days.
> ...


So so sorry to hear your all your sad news Kaye Jo. You have every right to rant the wife should have let you know and why as she not got your brother back into hospital rather than letting him wander the streets were anything could happen to him ,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying for all of us on the KTP. The past couple of weeks have had so much illness and/or negative news. (Of course, there also have been positive things such as Julie's new hip and birthday celebrations and travel.)
> 
> I've caught up again. Just watched season 1 episode one of the Mrs. Fisher's Mysteries. Found it quite enjoyable. I'm off to bed now. TTYL.


I like those and also the Murdock Mysteries (also the Artful Detective--same show; different title). I've also been watching Murder in Paradise which is kind of cute. Not much on during the summer.

I'm up early to get the final things in the suitcase before heading to the airport for a 6:00 a.m. flight to Orlando to DD's conference. I may be off line for a bit, but will try to catch up from time to time. Love and prayers and hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


Wishing you well as you go through the surgery. Hope it all goes well and that you have some help at home for the post-operative care. I'm thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> First project finished was the whale blanket.


That has turned out darling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Back


So clever and cute.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm not over at the house but i think she is just dealing with it. huge full moon tonight tami - can you see it there? --- sam


Are you in the path of the total solar eclipse Sam that will happen in parts of America next month ? I've been lucky to have seen 2 total solar eclipse , really weird when it goes really dark


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, Julie's on the mend and Margaret is healed, Railyn has help at home with her DH now, and Sorlenna's dental work is done, Jeanette found a good dentist, Tami found a good Neurologist, Sonja's back pain is minimal now, and Sam's back at the helm, all in all, not a bad week when we put it in perspective. :sm24:
> I think I may have missed a few but over all... Oh and Hannah got her laptop working well enough to get her through her classes...
> Miss Fisher is I think, my favorite right now, I'll miss her when it's all over. lol
> Night.


Jynx got signed off , my youngest passed exams, gwen is still doing well with weight loss , Baillee didnt have head lice thank goodness and most important we all have each other to talk to wether it be good news , sad news or just to chat and by gum ( as a Yorkshire man would say ) we can chat ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


Hello jackie hope you have safe travels and a speedy recovery 
Your blanket and dress are gorgeous love the colours in the dress but it did make me smile as I've been thinking of putting a bunny with floppy ears onto a sweater


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you in the path of the total solar eclipse Sam that will happen in parts of America next month ? I've been lucky to have seen 2 total solar eclipse , really weird when it goes really dark


I remember one when I was about 7, at Buchanan School and another out here around 1980/1- I find them really awesome.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry.
> I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more.
> This sounds awful, but I don't know if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened.
> Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days.
> ...


You have certainly had more than your share of bad news this week. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


Hoping it all goes well and I will keep you in my thoughts. {{{healing hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like those and also the Murdock Mysteries (also the Artful Detective--same show; different title). I've also been watching Murder in Paradise which is kind of cute. Not much on during the summer.
> 
> I'm up early to get the final things in the suitcase before heading to the airport for a 6:00 a.m. flight to Orlando to DD's conference. I may be off line for a bit, but will try to catch up from time to time. Love and prayers and hugs to all.


Have a great time in Orlando!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

July - and DH has just put the heating on!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


Sending lots of prayers your way for tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> First project finished was the whale blanket.


Some one will love that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Back


Oh, that's gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like those and also the Murdock Mysteries (also the Artful Detective--same show; different title). I've also been watching Murder in Paradise which is kind of cute. Not much on during the summer.
> 
> I'm up early to get the final things in the suitcase before heading to the airport for a 6:00 a.m. flight to Orlando to DD's conference. I may be off line for a bit, but will try to catch up from time to time. Love and prayers and hugs to all.


Congratulations to your DD. Have a safe trip!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you in the path of the total solar eclipse Sam that will happen in parts of America next month ? I've been lucky to have seen 2 total solar eclipse , really weird when it goes really dark


No, Sam and I will only see a partial eclipse. The path will track a lot farther south from us. I know Nashville, Tennessee will be a good place to see it, and Gwen may be close enough to see all of it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jynx got signed off , my youngest passed exams, gwen is still doing well with weight loss , Baillee didnt have head lice thank goodness and most important we all have each other to talk to wether it be good news , sad news or just to chat and by gum ( as a Yorkshire man would say ) we can chat ????


Well said!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> July - and DH has just put the heating on!!


 :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Poledra, thinking of you & your brother with love and prayers. At times it seems things are just to much to bear so we will all be here for you. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not able to keep up right now but think of you all and do try and get on and read a page or two. I had the procedure done on my head like what Budasha had done and did great. Able to control the pain with 2 aspirin and stitches out next week. Busy getting the house ready for DH's students coming over soon. Have gotten behind with the house and everything, so time to get busy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, Julie's on the mend and Margaret is healed, Railyn has help at home with her DH now, and Sorlenna's dental work is done, Jeanette found a good dentist, Tami found a good Neurologist, Sonja's back pain is minimal now, and Sam's back at the helm, all in all, not a bad week when we put it in perspective. :sm24:
> I think I may have missed a few but over all... Oh and Hannah got her laptop working well enough to get her through her classes...
> Miss Fisher is I think, my favorite right now, I'll miss her when it's all over. lol
> Night.


Well Margaret spent 3/4 of the weekend feeling unwell again but better now so we will see what happens.
Miss Fisher seems to have become the KTP favourite for now, with some of us finding her at the same time and getting others onto her. Whether reading or watching.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


Hope your surgery is successful and uneventful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> First project finished was the whale blanket.


Love the blanket.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jynx got signed off , my youngest passed exams, gwen is still doing well with weight loss , Baillee didnt have head lice thank goodness and most important we all have each other to talk to wether it be good news , sad news or just to chat and by gum ( as a Yorkshire man would say ) we can chat ????


And chat we sure do! Did you tell us your son passed his exams or did I miss it?


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

KateB said:


> Hoping it all goes well and I will keep you in my thoughts. {{{healing hugs}}}


Joining in on the Prayers for you.

It has been proven thato Prayers DO help. People have been given up for dead, but when people prayed for them, even the doctor's and other Hospital staff assisting prayed, the outcome changed.

Prior to your surgery, as the doctors and staff are finalizing everything before surgery beginning, ask them if they will all stop and join you in Prayer. You can lead it, or do a moment of silent prayer. I always ask God to guide the surgeon's hands, and heart.

God Bless!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm23: :sm23: Reminds me of when neighbor called and said to come over and bring a spoon. She was a great cook but the fudge she was making refused to set right so we just passed the pan.... sort of like a nice grenache.


LOL! YUM anyway. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> First project finished was the whale blanket.


Oh that's adorable! I want a full sized one. :sm04:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Up and going early. 

Grandchildren cut up potatoes and eggs for potato salad. Grandson put together the sauce. Taught him to mix mayonnaise, vinegar, and sugar prior to cutting things up.

I had him taste the sauce immediately after he mixed it up. We scrunched up his nose - too vinegary. Then I explained he could probably taste the sugar crystals that needed time to dissolve.

Five minutes later I had him stir it again. He said much better. Five minutes later he again stirred and tasted. We made minor adjustments. He was satisfied. Taught him the importance of getting clumps of mayonnaise smoothed out, in order to make sure the taste is spread throughout. 

Why am I saying all this? Because we all have someone we can share our talents and knowledge with, but we do things so automatically that we may forget the steps and the "why" of the steps that we need to impart that knowledge to those we are teaching. 

And guess what! We can all learn from someone else, now can't we? After all, isn't that part of what Knitting Paradise is all about?????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> "Go West, young man, go West". Must have been an adventurer looking for a new life. Good find!


LOL! Must have been something, he wasn't too young a man, that's for sure. lol 
His wife's parents were born in Germany, so I need to follow that back farther.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And chat we sure do! Did you tell us your son passed his exams or did I miss it?


Think it might have been while you were in hospital Margaret, he also got a new job , which at the moment is a lot more hours than he was working before
Sorry to hear that you have not been well again , have you been checked to see if you have become allergic or intolerant to anything ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> No Sonja, that's what makes you a good pattern designer, you come up with things that you wouldn't if you just stuck to the pattern or recommended yarns. :sm24:


Forgot to say thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you. I get so sure about my truths and forget we live in a big world with lots of different truths. Should help cut down my prejudices.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Our cricketers are in a pay dispute with Cricket Australia which prompted me to look and see what they are earning. Is it me or is something wrong when the captain of the Australian cricket team earns over a million dollars plus extra for any games he plays when the leader of our country gets about half that amount?
Whatever I think of the politicians surely their job is just a little more important than that of any sports player? We often hear complaints of how much the politicians earn becuase it is tax payers money paying wages. Come on people I think- don't you realise that you are paying the wages of every one? It wouldn't cost so much to go the cricket if the wages were less. Sponsorship pays a lot of the wages I'm sure- and who ultimately pays the sponsorship money? Not the companies but us.
And as most of you know I love my cricket- but to earn over a million dollars without playing a game. And the other contracted players earn $900,000 without playing a game. (assuming here that the salaries I read were correct but that was the type of thing I was expecting so I think it is right).
Just looked up the top level of Aussie rules football and a number of players are earning over a million dollars here as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think it might have been while you were in hospital Margaret, he also got a new job , which at the moment is a lot more hours than he was working before
> Sorry to hear that you have not been well again , have you been checked to see if you have become allergic or intolerant to anything ?


If this continues asking about foods or other possibilities like other allergies will be on my list.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you. I get so sure about my truths and forget we live in a big world with lots of different truths. Should help cut down my prejudices.


Had to go and work out what I had said! The currants I think. A case of how the same language can be misunderstood in different parts of the world rather than prejudice in this case I would say.

When I was in England I was puzzled at first by the English having beans with their cooked breakfast. After awhile I realised that beans in England are Baked Beans to us and Green Beans in England are beans to us. Green beans with breakfast just didn't seem right but Baked beans made sense!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubbalove, praying for quick recovery for you. Love your whale blanket.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: There was a Dr. in Door County that made cherry wine and the bottles were coated with plaster casting. DH used to spend summers picking them for a dollar a bucket.


Cherry wine was the one my husband tried to make in a crock...didn't get ventilated properly and the crock exploded in the pantry. After he had to clean it up, because I flat refused to do it for him, he decided his wine making days were over!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


It's great to see you back. 
Definitely prayers for the surgery, that it all goes well and you have a very uneventful recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like those and also the Murdock Mysteries (also the Artful Detective--same show; different title). I've also been watching Murder in Paradise which is kind of cute. Not much on during the summer.
> 
> I'm up early to get the final things in the suitcase before heading to the airport for a 6:00 a.m. flight to Orlando to DD's conference. I may be off line for a bit, but will try to catch up from time to time. Love and prayers and hugs to all.


I did not know that the Artful Detective and the Murdock Mysteries were the same, I loved the Artful Detective when I'd watch it in Texas on PBS. Now I know what I'm watching after Miss Fisher. :sm24: 
Have a great/safe trip!! 
Congratulations again to DD!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So so sorry to hear your all your sad news Kaye Jo. You have every right to rant the wife should have let you know and why as she not got your brother back into hospital rather than letting him wander the streets were anything could happen to him ,


Thank you. 
In her defense, he probably wouldn't go back in, she needs to have him declared incompetent and go from there I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just 240 years... I do the piecing on the machine and the quilting by hand... Remember, sleep is highly overrated.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Don't ever mess with a mama bear! She also has a quirky warped sense of humor and her grandfather's artistic ability and her parents performance gene. She can belt out a song like a pro. She reminds me of still waters run deep. She may not say a lot but what she does say is pretty spot on and delivered so low key you don't know what train hit you. She is happy with her own company too and not afraid to walk her own path so I don't worry about peer pressure. I'm sure she will make her fair share of mistakes but they will be HER mistakes.


Absolutely!

Yes, we can all do bad by ourselves, we don't need help with that, so it's very good she's not afraid to swim upstream. 
There is a lot to be said about being the quiet one, it's amazing what one learns when people forget you're around because you don't say much.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, good to see your post. Hoping you feel better soon.
Margaret, yes, i was referring to currants.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My grandmother made a quilt for each of us grands as we came along. Mine was Sunbonnet Sue and the bottom corner square was the boy..... forgot name of block., Something Sam? I've also seen a version done with old hankies for the skirts and had thought about making a small wall one with my grandmother's hankie collection. The Dresden plate skirt would really be pretty and quite sophisticated. Somewhere upstairs I have a "Modern" Sue who is wearing jeans. I had intended to use it as a square in the grand's college quilts with scraps from outfits made for them.... unmade at this point. Loving Amish, I have several books and that might be where I go for patterns for the potholders. I'll take a picture of my patriotic king size on the other bed. That was also quilted by hand and I wasn't sure I would ever finish it, but did one big hoop a night forever one winter. SO many quilts, so little time. I know I have 2 almost finished with piecing, one just needing backing before hand quilting and 2 that can be done on machine if I just get them sandwiched. Forget all the ones I want to make... just finishing these would be a real accomplishment.


I'm right there with you! My bits and pieces keep getting interrupted by knitting and crocheting as well as other things! I have a couple in mind for potholders, which are a good quick project so I can feel accomplished and have something functional fast, then being able to say I've made that block. I also realize I've probably made blocks I've forgotten about, like the bride's bouquet (made that quilt for DD#2 and it was stolen from her), among others... :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


Keeping you in positive thoughts! The whale blanket is adorable! And what a darling dress!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Drugs and/or alcohol can be terrible demons. My cousin who was just 6 months older than me and the darling in the family died at 28 of alcoholism. My uncle on one side, an aunt on the other and possibly one grandfather all had an alcohol problem. Given my somewhat addictive personality, I am really not a fan of any abuse.... scares me.
> 
> Sometimes you just need to hear yourself say the words out loud to make things clearer and real. This is a great place to think out loud.


I think it's a genetic disposition, obsessive behaviors run in my family too, I think I got most of my need for alcohol out of my system before I was 6. lol Mom and Dad said I was a lush as a child, I'd drink anything I could get my hands on at 6 months old. :sm06: 
Yarn, books, and dvd's are my obsessive behaviors, but I'm pretty good at controlling them at this point, besides, yarn(unless it's acrylic and doesn't break), books, and movies can't hurt you too bad, the knitting needles on the other hand... :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm23: :sm23: Reminds me of when neighbor called and said to come over and bring a spoon. She was a great cook but the fudge she was making refused to set right so we just passed the pan.... sort of like a nice grenache.


I made marshmallow creme one Christmas...was supposed to be divinity. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Back


That's adorable!! I love the way you did the front and the back. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, update on Jennie, the pregnant friend that was maybe moving here (she was taking care of grandma and the aunt), she had a healthy baby boy on the 23 June, and adopted him out to her best friend and his husband, they will be a good home for him and they will be able to give him anything he needs. She misses him and wants him back on one hand, but knows he 's better where he is, and she'll always be in his life, so he'll know his momma. I love Wes, he's a sweetie, I don't know his husband though. He and Jennie have been best friends practically from the cradle, I think they were 3 or so when they became friends and they are thicker than thieves to this day, 29 years later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you in the path of the total solar eclipse Sam that will happen in parts of America next month ? I've been lucky to have seen 2 total solar eclipse , really weird when it goes really dark


We'll see about 70%, they say...unless I could be near my parents, where it will be complete. I've seen a couple of partials, really eerie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you in the path of the total solar eclipse Sam that will happen in parts of America next month ? I've been lucky to have seen 2 total solar eclipse , really weird when it goes really dark


I guess our hotels are sold out here, for it, they say we're to be one of the best places to see it, so ranchers and plain people are renting out tent spaces on their property and their selling the eclipse glasses by the box full, maybe I should go to Yellowstone again then? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jynx got signed off , my youngest passed exams, gwen is still doing well with weight loss , Baillee didnt have head lice thank goodness and most important we all have each other to talk to wether it be good news , sad news or just to chat and by gum ( as a Yorkshire man would say ) we can chat ????


Absobloomin'lutely!! As "Alfred P. Doolittle" said on My Fair Lady. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've got them!


Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> July - and DH has just put the heating on!!


 :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable!


Bubba Love said:


> First project finished was the whale blanket.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!!!


Bubba Love said:


> My second was the little bunny dress decide to put the back of the head and a tail on the back of the dress


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am glad Jennie had a smooth delivery and that the wee fellow is in a loving home. Making such a hard decision speaks well of her too and glad she will be in his life. Blessings on them all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, glad your procedure went smoothly! 

Margaret, we have the same issue...sports players here make outrageous salaries! I always wonder why!

Well, caught up and finished my coffee, so better get moving. Hugs and blessings!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> July - and DH has just put the heating on!!


Oh no have you still got miserable weather up there , ?
Well that is a stupid question you must have if you are putting the heating on 
Wish we could send you some of our nice weather


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lots of chatter since I signed off last night. Thank you to KayeJo and Swedenme for pointing out all the positive things that occurred last KTP; helped me get out of a tunnel vision negative slump. We are a pretty fantastic group! As Sorlenna said, hugs and blessings to all!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Our cricketers are in a pay dispute with Cricket Australia which prompted me to look and see what they are earning. Is it me or is something wrong when the captain of the Australian cricket team earns over a million dollars plus extra for any games he plays when the leader of our country gets about half that amount?
> Whatever I think of the politicians surely their job is just a little more important than that of any sports player? We often hear complaints of how much the politicians earn becuase it is tax payers money paying wages. Come on people I think- don't you realise that you are paying the wages of every one? It wouldn't cost so much to go the cricket if the wages were less. Sponsorship pays a lot of the wages I'm sure- and who ultimately pays the sponsorship money? Not the companies but us.
> And as most of you know I love my cricket- but to earn over a million dollars without playing a game. And the other contracted players earn $900,000 without playing a game. (assuming here that the salaries I read were correct but that was the type of thing I was expecting so I think it is right).
> Just looked up the top level of Aussie rules football and a number of players are earning over a million dollars here as well.


I've just had this discussion with my husband when Wimbledon started, apparently if you play the first match and lose you get paid 35 thousand pounds , that is more than most people get here in a year , don't want to even talk about what a person gets for kicking a ball about for 90 minutes , 
As for politicians I don't mind them getting paid a good wage if they do a good job but I do really begrudge them getting expenses on top of the good wage they get


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dear Poledra, thinking of you & your brother with love and prayers. At times it seems things are just to much to bear so we will all be here for you. Big Hugs.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Margaret spent 3/4 of the weekend feeling unwell again but better now so we will see what happens.
> Miss Fisher seems to have become the KTP favourite for now, with some of us finding her at the same time and getting others onto her. Whether reading or watching.


Ugh! I hope that it passes for good, I hope that this time it wasn't as bad as last time.

True, we all seem to have taken too her for the most part. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Joining in on the Prayers for you.
> 
> It has been proven thato Prayers DO help. People have been given up for dead, but when people prayed for them, even the doctor's and other Hospital staff assisting prayed, the outcome changed.
> 
> ...


Prayers can move mountains. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Up and going early.
> 
> Grandchildren cut up potatoes and eggs for potato salad. Grandson put together the sauce. Taught him to mix mayonnaise, vinegar, and sugar prior to cutting things up.
> 
> ...


We most certainly can, and do. :sm24: 
It's often the why that gets left out when being taught something and the why is rather important in the long run.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to say thank you Kaye Jo


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our cricketers are in a pay dispute with Cricket Australia which prompted me to look and see what they are earning. Is it me or is something wrong when the captain of the Australian cricket team earns over a million dollars plus extra for any games he plays when the leader of our country gets about half that amount?
> Whatever I think of the politicians surely their job is just a little more important than that of any sports player? We often hear complaints of how much the politicians earn becuase it is tax payers money paying wages. Come on people I think- don't you realise that you are paying the wages of every one? It wouldn't cost so much to go the cricket if the wages were less. Sponsorship pays a lot of the wages I'm sure- and who ultimately pays the sponsorship money? Not the companies but us.
> And as most of you know I love my cricket- but to earn over a million dollars without playing a game. And the other contracted players earn $900,000 without playing a game. (assuming here that the salaries I read were correct but that was the type of thing I was expecting so I think it is right).
> Just looked up the top level of Aussie rules football and a number of players are earning over a million dollars here as well.


It's the same here with American Football, I don't know how much the NBA players make but I'm sure it's pretty close.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Cherry wine was the one my husband tried to make in a crock...didn't get ventilated properly and the crock exploded in the pantry. After he had to clean it up, because I flat refused to do it for him, he decided his wine making days were over!


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I made marshmallow creme one Christmas...was supposed to be divinity. LOL


:sm23:

Mom made divinity every Christmas, wish I had her recipe, I didn't eat much, waayyy to sweet for me, even as a kid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am glad Jennie had a smooth delivery and that the wee fellow is in a loving home. Making such a hard decision speaks well of her too and glad she will be in his life. Blessings on them all.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lots of chatter since I signed off last night. Thank you to KayeJo and Swedenme for pointing out all the positive things that occurred last KTP; helped me get out of a tunnel vision negative slump. We are a pretty fantastic group! As Sorlenna said, hugs and blessings to all!


Yes we are! Fantastic, every one!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> In her defense, he probably wouldn't go back in, she needs to have him declared incompetent and go from there I think.


That's what I was thinking , better him declared incompetent and safe in a hospital than in danger wandering the streets


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I hear David moving about and since I'm caught up here, I guess I'll go fix him breakfast. 
The yard work is done for the morning, although this morning, I found the backyard over run with ants, little black ants and they BITE! So I sprayed water and collapsed all their little holes, if they hadn't bit me, I'd maybe have left them alone, maybe not...lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Cherry wine was the one my husband tried to make in a crock...didn't get ventilated properly and the crock exploded in the pantry. After he had to clean it up, because I flat refused to do it for him, he decided his wine making days were over!


One and only time my husband made elderberry wine he put the bottles in the spare room and they all went pop, what a mess, the liquid bubbled up and spurted everywhere


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just had this discussion with my husband when Wimbledon started, apparently if you play the first match and lose you get paid 35 thousand pounds , that is more than most people get here in a year , don't want to even talk about what a person gets for kicking a ball about for 90 minutes ,
> As for politicians I don't mind them getting paid a good wage if they do a good job but I do really begrudge them getting expenses on top of the good wage they get


What I begrudge with the politicians is the good deals they continue to get after they leave office (though this is less so than it was). While in office they should be getting more than most if not all other people- surely running a country is more important than running a company or playing sport for your country?

I just randomly picked a CEO of one of our major banks and he earned a disgusting 12.3 million dollars last year (8.77 million base salary plus performance linked bonuses)! How can we expect to get the best guys running the country if you get a measly 1/2 million for that job compared to 8.77 million for running a bank even if you do a terrible job? Even if the CEO did such an awful job he was sacked after 12 months he will still aha learnt more than the PM no matter how long he was in power. No wonder the banks need to charge us such high fees now for the privilege of having our money so they can use it to make more for themselves.

After this 'research' I feel less bothered by the extras the politicians get after leaving office!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am glad Jennie had a smooth delivery and that the wee fellow is in a loving home. Making such a hard decision speaks well of her too and glad she will be in his life. Blessings on them all.


Well said.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One and only time my husband made elderberry wine he put the bottles in the spare room and they all went pop, what a mess, the liquid bubbled up and spurted everywhere


And who cleaned up this mess?

As it's Monday morning here I should head to bed. David is away for a week so I can sit in my chair at the end of the bed and not feel like I should turn out the light.
Talking of cricket I am following a World Cup Womens match between England and Australia. We are currently undefeated but looks like we may have met our match this game.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And who cleaned up this mess?


Not me . His idea his mess


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Back


So cute! Lovely soft colors.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not me . His idea his mess


I just edited my post to say that I am following a World Cup cricket match against England. We have been undefeated so far but looking like we have met our match this time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot. You're already up to page 33. Back later to catch up.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! YUM anyway. :sm09:


What a great neighbor! Bet there were a few giggles and laughs!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hoping it all goes well and I will keep you in my thoughts. {{{healing hugs}}}


You are in my prayers too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ugh! I hope that it passes for good, I hope that this time it wasn't as bad as last time.
> 
> True, we all seem to have taken too her for the most part. :sm24:


I love the women's clothing from that time period.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> 
> Mom made divinity every Christmas, wish I had her recipe, I didn't eat much, waayyy to sweet for me, even as a kid.


I have a good recipe; I just didn't have a good mixer that year. My MIL said it was easy--you just had to beat the hell out of it. I guess that is what makes it divine. ROTFL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not me . His idea his mess


 :sm24: Probably why neither yours nor mine ever tried it again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One and only time my husband made elderberry wine he put the bottles in the spare room and they all went pop, what a mess, the liquid bubbled up and spurted everywhere


Oh dear, I bet he had fun with the cleanup. lol I hope he did the cleanup. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not me . His idea his mess


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love the women's clothing from that time period.


Me too!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have a good recipe; I just didn't have a good mixer that year. My MIL said it was easy--you just had to beat the hell out of it. I guess that is what makes it divine. ROTFL


I think that most of the recipes are all the same, lol, because as you said, it's all in the beating it to death. lol I think that's why they never made any other time of the year too. :sm23:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. Went to Lynne's today to see her garden as it was an open gardens day. The charity today is the local hospice and one of her neighbour's wife was cared for there. Lovely garden, with tea and cake. Her husband was doing tours of his mini museum and my son loved it. There were tractors, old knitting stuff, butter churns and lots of other bits and bobs, all put in the appropriate area. A lovely afternoon. Now getting dinner then doing some finishing of a crochet blanket. I also went out for breakfast and did some laundry so I'm rather tired now!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Went to Lynne's today to see her garden as it was an open gardens day. The charity today is the local hospice and one of her neighbour's wife was cared for there. Lovely garden, with tea and cake. Her husband was doing tours of his mini museum and my son loved it. There were tractors, old knitting stuff, butter churns and lots of other bits and bobs, all put in the appropriate area. A lovely afternoon. Now getting dinner then doing some finishing of a crochet blanket. I also went out for breakfast and did some laundry so I'm rather tired now!


Sounds wonderful! I love things like that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy zooming your way to surround you with healing energy. how long will you be in hospital? i can hear the prayer warriors gearing up already.
let us hear from you when you can. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful bubba love - great looking whale. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> First project finished was the whale blanket.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that dress is tooooo cute bubba love - i love the the bunny front and back. some little girl is going to look very cute in that dress. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Back


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a safe and wonderful trip jeanette. kudos to your daughter for the award she is receiving. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I like those and also the Murdock Mysteries (also the Artful Detective--same show; different title). I've also been watching Murder in Paradise which is kind of cute. Not much on during the summer.
> 
> I'm up early to get the final things in the suitcase before heading to the airport for a 6:00 a.m. flight to Orlando to DD's conference. I may be off line for a bit, but will try to catch up from time to time. Love and prayers and hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have a good recipe; I just didn't have a good mixer that year. My MIL said it was easy--you just had to beat the hell out of it. I guess that is what makes it divine. ROTFL


Never heard that one, but it's so true.

I'll post my Mom's recipe when I get home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have seen one total solar eclipse. i will check and see - there will be some chatter online - and one could google it. how much of the eclipse will you see? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Are you in the path of the total solar eclipse Sam that will happen in parts of America next month ? I've been lucky to have seen 2 total solar eclipse , really weird when it goes really dark


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ain't we just the luckiest people around! --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Jynx got signed off , my youngest passed exams, gwen is still doing well with weight loss , Baillee didnt have head lice thank goodness and most important we all have each other to talk to wether it be good news , sad news or just to chat and by gum ( as a Yorkshire man would say ) we can chat ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is it that cold? no wonder you people are always going on vacation where it is warm. --- sam



KateB said:


> July - and DH has just put the heating on!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - don't you think it is time to hire a little help cleaning when you are expecting guests? i would think it would lower the stress on you and your body. take it easy. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not able to keep up right now but think of you all and do try and get on and read a page or two. I had the procedure done on my head like what Budasha had done and did great. Able to control the pain with 2 aspirin and stitches out next week. Busy getting the house ready for DH's students coming over soon. Have gotten behind with the house and everything, so time to get busy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our cricketers are in a pay dispute with Cricket Australia which prompted me to look and see what they are earning. Is it me or is something wrong when the captain of the Australian cricket team earns over a million dollars plus extra for any games he plays when the leader of our country gets about half that amount?
> Whatever I think of the politicians surely their job is just a little more important than that of any sports player? We often hear complaints of how much the politicians earn becuase it is tax payers money paying wages. Come on people I think- don't you realise that you are paying the wages of every one? It wouldn't cost so much to go the cricket if the wages were less. Sponsorship pays a lot of the wages I'm sure- and who ultimately pays the sponsorship money? Not the companies but us.
> And as most of you know I love my cricket- but to earn over a million dollars without playing a game. And the other contracted players earn $900,000 without playing a game. (assuming here that the salaries I read were correct but that was the type of thing I was expecting so I think it is right).
> Just looked up the top level of Aussie rules football and a number of players are earning over a million dollars here as well.


i always thought politicians were way over paid for what they do - at least ours are way overpaid. how much was a-rod's last contract to play baseball - 70,000,000. I really think that is wrong - although i will say in their defense - many top players have started charities, or give to charities - appear in public to support a cause they believe it. and uncle sam take almost half of that. i suppose i could live on $35m a year - i might need to cut back a few places but it would be doable. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think any of our politicans top down are worth much - all they do is sit around and do nothing or screw up what's alredy been done and that is getting fairly political there so i best shut up. --- sam



darowil said:


> What I begrudge with the politicians is the good deals they continue to get after they leave office (though this is less so than it was). While in office they should be getting more than most if not all other people- surely running a country is more important than running a company or playing sport for your country?
> 
> I just randomly picked a CEO of one of our major banks and he earned a disgusting 12.3 million dollars last year (8.77 million base salary plus performance linked bonuses)! How can we expect to get the best guys running the country if you get a measly 1/2 million for that job compared to 8.77 million for running a bank even if you do a terrible job? Even if the CEO did such an awful job he was sacked after 12 months he will still aha learnt more than the PM no matter how long he was in power. No wonder the banks need to charge us such high fees now for the privilege of having our money so they can use it to make more for themselves.
> 
> After this 'research' I feel less bothered by the extras the politicians get after leaving office!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Probably why neither yours nor mine ever tried it again!


well you do need to beat the devil out of it. --- sam

:sm15: :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well you do need to beat the devil out of it. --- sam
> 
> :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


 :sm24: True!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Hello all. Went to Lynne's today to see her garden as it was an open gardens day. The charity today is the local hospice and one of her neighbour's wife was cared for there. Lovely garden, with tea and cake. Her husband was doing tours of his mini museum and my son loved it. There were tractors, old knitting stuff, butter churns and lots of other bits and bobs, all put in the appropriate area. A lovely afternoon. Now getting dinner then doing some finishing of a crochet blanket. I also went out for breakfast and did some laundry so I'm rather tired now!


Sounds like you had a wonderful day Mary


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful day Mary


Yes, it was lovely, and all in a good cause. Last year the National Garden scheme raised a total of £2.7 million for charity. They hope to exceed this total this year.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kenny promised he and Greg would be here tomorrow. Went to my meeting, spent time with Lucky, will go back and spend time with him in an hour or so. Meantime Maya and I on bed resting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no have you still got miserable weather up there , ?
> Well that is a stupid question you must have if you are putting the heating on
> Wish we could send you some of our nice weather


So do I! We seem to be getting one nice day then 2 or 3 rainy ones. It was really nice on Saturday, rained all day today (and cold!) then tomorrow's to be dry, but dull. :sm16: What a first week of school holidays!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> is it that cold? no wonder you people are always going on vacation where it is warm. --- sam


It was only about 15C (about 60F) so definitely on the cool side! :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, glad to hear that you're feeling a little better. That's good news. Some interesting recipes, particularly the raw carrot cake. Thanks for your research.

A big thank you to the summary ladies too.

I have a lot of catching up to do so off to start reading.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Went to Lynne's today to see her garden as it was an open gardens day. The charity today is the local hospice and one of her neighbour's wife was cared for there. Lovely garden, with tea and cake. Her husband was doing tours of his mini museum and my son loved it. There were tractors, old knitting stuff, butter churns and lots of other bits and bobs, all put in the appropriate area. A lovely afternoon. Now getting dinner then doing some finishing of a crochet blanket. I also went out for breakfast and did some laundry so I'm rather tired now!


That's sounds like a lovely day. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Never heard that one, but it's so true.
> 
> I'll post my Mom's recipe when I get home.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always thought politicians were way over paid for what they do - at least ours are way overpaid. how much was a-rod's last contract to play baseball - 70,000,000. I really think that is wrong - although i will say in their defense - many top players have started charities, or give to charities - appear in public to support a cause they believe it. and uncle sam take almost half of that. i suppose i could live on $35m a year - i might need to cut back a few places but it would be doable. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: --- sam


Might have to cut back on some of the travel and caviar, and vacation homes... :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the update on Julie. You are a kind soul for sure.
> Hope the weather doesn't prevent her from getting Ringo home.
> I have just gotten the first Outlander book (found it in the used book part of Deseret Industries- rather like Goodwill). It is very fat! So sorry your weather is so crummy but your fish for lunch sounds great. Had Parmesan encrusted tilapia filet for lunch and it was wonderful.
> Molly is home and very sick, large incision on her leg and very nauseated. She is shivering so I've turned up the heat and covered her with a blanket and expect that when she warms up a bit she may feel better. She isn't interested in food, so no insulin for her at this time either. Glad to have her home and hope she will quickly feel better.


I must have missed something about Molly having surgery. Sure hope she'll be okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. I have caught up on the end of last weeks TP. It is soooo good to see you back in full force Sam and to hear you say that you are feeling better. Thanks for the opening and thanks to the summary ladies too.
> 
> I am sitting here with my real cuppa (not just virtual LOL) catching up a bit of knitting and TP time. Did I mention that at my work (volunteering) that we have finished doing the stars and are now having a small group doing charity knitting/crocheting. We are doing hats, cardigans and vest for our special care nursery at the hospital. (I was surprised that they requested they needed knitted vests) And also chemo hats for our cancer ward.
> 
> Oh, and just for anyone who might remember Bundyanne who now and again pops in here. She has posted that her husband passed away in hospital last night. :sm13:


So sorry to hear about Bundyanne's husband. I knew he wasn't well but didn't realize he was so sick. Condolences to her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All organised for mid-day Monday.


Just a few more hours and he'll be home to keep you company.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think he'll be okay, he has a love hate relationship with his dad, they don't talk often.
> I hooked up with him when my mom was dying, his true colors came out when I was pregnant, he wasn't violent or abusive, just a lazy jackass, sorry, I shouldn't say that, but it's pretty much true, he's only had about 5 jobs in his life since I've known him(33yrs) and none of them last a year I don't think, he always has a woman to work and take care of the income.
> When he was with Becky, he used her tax refund to bring Tina(current wife) up to Alaska and stay with him while Becky was out of state visiting her family, then when she got back he told her she had to move out, he had a new girlfriend. :sm19:
> That being said, I really don't want the kids to lose their dad, or Sheena's kids to lose their grandad.


It sounds like a sad situation.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *I* want some Blueberry Coffee Cake!


If you'd spoken up sooner, Jynx, you could have come to share with us the other weekend. I made a blueberry coffeecake for Saturday breakfast per Tim's request for ''something hot and quick and not too hard, Gram.'' Blueberries seems to be a favorite of his--in pancakes, coffeecake, scones, yogurt, whatever.

There's always room for at least one more at the table--anytime!

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> I must have missed something about Molly having surgery. Sure hope she'll be okay.


Large benign lipoma fatty tumor on her leg. A bit worrisome as it is over the hardware they used to do her TAL (equivalent of total knee in dogs). Turned out just fine, she is markedly better today, now on NSAIDS and no more hard drugs. Her appetite is back..hurrah! We get the skin staples out in 10 days.

Continuing in prayers for those in need.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, yeah for Molly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, feedlots...anytime we had to drive to El Paso from Las Cruces, at a certain point it was YUCK all right. May the winds be blowing away from them!


There are 3 feedlots on the way into Lloydminster, DH calls it cowshit alley????????

Thanks for sharing the hat pattern with us


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And we used to drive past the coffee roasting plant on our way into town, too. It was not pleasant!
> 
> Well, I've been super chatty here but better get something else done. The cat box and the vacuuming aren't going to do themselves (if only I had a Roomba and an automatic litter scooper!). Maybe someday, but for now, it's up to me and my two hands. :sm04: Hugs and blessings.


There's a Robin Hood flour mills in Saskatoon & a Canola plant in Lloydminster, both absolutely reek. Seems so weird as the flour & oil doesn't smell


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It's been a very long day. The club picnic was today. I helped in the kitchen all day. I have been on my feet almost all day. I'm whooped! I will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hope you get to rest tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Both raisins and sultanas are dried green grapes but different varieties of green grapes , then you have currants which are dried black grapes


I always thought currants were dried currants, the small fruit that's related to gooseberries


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kiwifrau - i already have a couple of those patterns. --- sam


Is this the right one, Sam?

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/saramack/smokin

I'm so far behind maybe someone else already found what you need


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It sounds like a sad situation.


Yes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just a few more hours and he'll be home to keep you company.


Safely home now, Liz, and at my feet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Large benign lipoma fatty tumor on her leg. A bit worrisome as it is over the hardware they used to do her TAL (equivalent of total knee in dogs). Turned out just fine, she is markedly better today, now on NSAIDS and no more hard drugs. Her appetite is back..hurrah! We get the skin staples out in 10 days.
> 
> Continuing in prayers for those in need.


Yay!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safely home now, Liz, and at my feet.


I'm sure he was ecstatic to see you. 
:sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, oh I'll bet our boy is one happy dog! And you are one happy lady. Maya is asleep on my bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have turned on the heat also. --- sam



KateB said:


> It was only about 15C (about 60F) so definitely on the cool side! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

something like that. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Might have to cut back on some of the travel and caviar, and vacation homes... :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Large benign lipoma fatty tumor on her leg. A bit worrisome as it is over the hardware they used to do her TAL (equivalent of total knee in dogs). Turned out just fine, she is markedly better today, now on NSAIDS and no more hard drugs. Her appetite is back..hurrah! We get the skin staples out in 10 days.
> 
> Continuing in prayers for those in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure he was ecstatic to see you.
> :sm24:


As was I to see him- He was looking especially handsome after his bath.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, kittens are wanting me to go to bed and I still need to send a note to the guy we took the kittens from He wants an update. Unfortunately I don't know how to post pictures on our NextDoor neighborhood app and don't have his e-mail. Maybe I can do it in a message on phone. Off to try. Made an appointment for the kitties to have their first vet visit and shots. Poor babies. I think the are going to be Clementine of Oh My Darling fame and Matilda, of Waltzing fame but could end up Thelma and Louise or something totally different. We THINK they are both girls. We have had first quilting lesson and like soft batting for impromptu naps. They are like Siamese twins.... Have to do everything together. Any lap in a storm.


They are so sweet. Makes me want to get another one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, oh I'll bet our boy is one happy dog! And you are one happy lady. Maya is asleep on my bed.


Yes I reckon so, he is barking at much of the world!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, it's great you are well enough to start things off this week & ladies, thanks so much for the summaries, I need them this week.
> 
> Kaye, sorry to hear all your sad news. Will Chris be able to get to Edmonton to see his dad? It will be hard on both him & his sister. Hope your friend doesn't have Ca.
> 
> ...


I've been watching the news about the terrible fires in B.C. So many people have lost their homes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's it bonnie. gwen found me the book the pattern is in so i am ordering it from amazon. thanks bonnie - appreciate the heads up on the ravelry pattern discussion. hope the vacation is going well. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Is this the right one, Sam?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/saramack/smokin
> 
> I'm so far behind maybe someone else already found what you need


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bet that was some reunion. it's good that he is home with you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Safely home now, Liz, and at my feet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> bet that was some reunion. it's good that he is home with you. --- sam


Yes it is!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was referring to the article about commercially marketed currants, being mainly grapes...my chances of encountering authentic ones seem pretty slim. I'd like to taste the real deal, though. Homemade blackberry jam is my favorite. I have picked gallons and gallons in my lifetime!


DH loves blackberry jam. They grow wild all over BC, I'd love to get there sometime & pick but apparently they are nasty to pick with very big thorns


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Currants *are* a different fruit; we had a couple of bushes when I was a child. They are beautiful to look at, a deep glowing red, but not eaten raw that I know of. My mother made raspberry-currant jelly, and you wanted to line the jars up on the windowsill so the sun could shine through them. I have no idea where the idea came from that currants are a kind of grape, quite different plants. I still have an indignant memory of our 7th-grade cooking teacher reducing my friend to tears by sarcastically denying that currants were a kind of dried fruit--part, I suppose, of my growing up and realizing that adult "experts" were sometimes dead wrong! My friend's mother was Canadian and made tea cakes with dried currants, I think, but the teacher would have none of it. It was such a cruel attack that I have not forgotten it more than 70 years later!


Nasty teacher! My MIL had both red & black currant bushes & made lots of jelly. She had gooseberries too. I think they dried some for winter use too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> We had both red and yellow currant bushes on our farm. We kids would often eat them straight off the bush, enjoying the very sourness they had. We also had gooseberry bushes. In the fall we'd go to the Missouri river and pick chokecherries from the trees there, bringing them home by the milking pail full. Mother would make all of these fruits into wonderful jam. To this day, chokecherry jam is my very favorite, bar none.


We have lots of chokecherries here, I make pancake syrup & have made jelly too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry.
> I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more.
> This sounds awful, but I don't know if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened.
> Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days.
> ...


Good grief, that's just crazy that no one would let you know about the accident & even crazier the doctor let him leave the hospital. I hope you get some better news of him soon.

My condolences to Chris on the loss of his Dad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok you have my interest, what does a chokeberry taste like? Does it taste like other well known berries? I know all about making home made alcoholic brews with various fruits ! They're very very strong, and not for the faint hearted lol!


They taste terrible when raw???? Hence the name, if you chew them your mouth puckers???? I can't think of anything else that tastes similar

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prunus_virginiana


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, 9 days to go. :sm24:


Have you ever been through Bear Tooth Pass when you go there? If not, it's really a beautiful drive, very high & winding but pretty


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They taste terrible when raw???? Hence the name, if you chew them your mouth puckers???? I can't think of anything else that tastes similar
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prunus_virginiana


Oh I see, that name makes perfect sense, thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH loves blackberry jam. They grow wild all over BC, I'd love to get there sometime & pick but apparently they are nasty to pick with very big thorns


We would wear long sleeves, long pants (taped to socks or shoes), and spray ourselves with bug repellent. Worth it! Thorns are just part of the challenge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is!


 :sm24:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH loves blackberry jam. They grow wild all over BC, I'd love to get there sometime & pick but apparently they are nasty to pick with very big thorns


Get the Thornless blackberries


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> First project finished was the whale blanket.


That's so cute.& I love the bunny dress

Hope all goes well with the surgery & a quick recovery


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got some blocks sewn (some unfinished from a while ago) and colored some drawings for block ideas. The weekend sure went by fast and I don't feel I got much done... I ironed a bunch that had been in a box. They have another step before they're done. Made more pasta salad and had that for supper. I hope to sleep tonight. Last night the insomnia came back. Bleah. 

Now winding down then off to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jynx got signed off , my youngest passed exams, gwen is still doing well with weight loss , Baillee didnt have head lice thank goodness and most important we all have each other to talk to wether it be good news , sad news or just to chat and by gum ( as a Yorkshire man would say ) we can chat ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had to go and work out what I had said! The currants I think. A case of how the same language can be misunderstood in different parts of the world rather than prejudice in this case I would say.
> 
> When I was in England I was puzzled at first by the English having beans with their cooked breakfast. After awhile I realised that beans in England are Baked Beans to us and Green Beans in England are beans to us. Green beans with breakfast just didn't seem right but Baked beans made sense!


Baked beans seem a strange thing for breakfast to me although I do like them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Get the Thornless blackberries


I planted some probably 10 years ago but have yet to get a berry???? The berries only come on 2nd year canes & either they winterkill or the darn deer & Moose break them off. I'm about ready to give up????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yesterday we had a very looong day. We went to Gold River, DH said it was like the road to Hana on Maui????90km/50 miles of hairpin turns but very pretty. We had planned to then get a room in Nanaimo but could only find one for $365 for the night????NOT, DH said we'd sleep in the ditch first, we decided to run for the ferry, got on by the skin of our teeth & started phoning fir rooms on the mainland, ended up driving all the way to Hope-140km/90 miles, it was midnight when we got there. We were exhausted. We are in Valemont tonight, drove through terrible smoke for about 2 hrs. Not sure if we will get home tomorrow as it's about 12 hrs & I don't think I'm up for that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Large benign lipoma fatty tumor on her leg. A bit worrisome as it is over the hardware they used to do her TAL (equivalent of total knee in dogs). Turned out just fine, she is markedly better today, now on NSAIDS and no more hard drugs. Her appetite is back..hurrah! We get the skin staples out in 10 days.
> 
> Continuing in prayers for those in need.


That is good news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safely home now, Liz, and at my feet.


More good news , I bet you were both happy to see each other


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Baked beans seem a strange thing for breakfast to me although I do like them


Baked beans ,sausage , egg, bacon, mushrooms hash browns , fried bread, black pudding is a full english breakfast im sure they add other things as well but I can't think of any . Its not for me I like cereal


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday we had a very looong day. We went to Gold River, DH said it was like the road to Hana on Maui????90km/50 miles of hairpin turns but very pretty. We had planned to then get a room in Nanaimo but could only find one for $365 for the night????NOT, DH said we'd sleep in the ditch first, we decided to run for the ferry, got on by the skin of our teeth & started phoning fir rooms on the mainland, ended up driving all the way to Hope-140km/90 miles, it was midnight when we got there. We were exhausted. We are in Valemont tonight, drove through terrible smoke for about 2 hrs. Not sure if we will get home tomorrow as it's about 12 hrs & I don't think I'm up for that.


Heard about all the terrible fires caused by lightening hits so the news said


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One and only time my husband made elderberry wine he put the bottles in the spare room and they all went pop, what a mess, the liquid bubbled up and spurted everywhere


Just to add to the exploding wine tales, my MIL made beet wine when that was a fad. She had the bottles fermenting in the bathtub. Can you imagine a gusher of that on the ceiling!!!

A big welcome home to Ringo. I'm putting money on a faster recovery for Julie, with her boy back with her.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> Just to add to the exploding wine tales, my MIL made beet wine when that was a fad. She had the bottles fermenting in the bathtub. Can you imagine a gusher of that on the ceiling!!!


Oh boy, some good giggles on the mishaps of brewing! Some friends of ours brewed up something under their beds and it exploded when we were children. I think it was ginger beer with raisins added and it blew up. The mess was horrendous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> More good news , I bet you were both happy to see each other


Yes we were- and he enjoys the fact that he gets treats on a more regular basis. Although I do have to buy him some Dentastix. I will be sorting the online groceries tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Just to add to the exploding wine tales, my MIL made beet wine when that was a fad. She had the bottles fermenting in the bathtub. Can you imagine a gusher of that on the ceiling!!!
> 
> A big welcome home to Ringo. I'm putting money on a faster recovery for Julie, with her boy back with her.


His Mum is feeling a lot happier, having her little boy at her feet! (even if he is a Stout little fellow.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> So do I! We seem to be getting one nice day then 2 or 3 rainy ones. It was really nice on Saturday, rained all day today (and cold!) then tomorrow's to be dry, but dull. :sm16: What a first week of school holidays!


First week of school holidays here as well. Not that it impacts me much just yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was only about 15C (about 60F) so definitely on the cool side! :sm09:


Thats about what we have been getting here most days. But it is middle of winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Large benign lipoma fatty tumor on her leg. A bit worrisome as it is over the hardware they used to do her TAL (equivalent of total knee in dogs). Turned out just fine, she is markedly better today, now on NSAIDS and no more hard drugs. Her appetite is back..hurrah! We get the skin staples out in 10 days.
> 
> Continuing in prayers for those in need.


Thats all good news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Baked beans seem a strange thing for breakfast to me although I do like them


But more sensible than green beans :sm01: And with bacon, eggs etc it fits in ok


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a few random thoughts. My uncle had a farm that raised grapes for raisins so I did a little research, very little, on raisins in California. The major crop for raisins are Thompson Seedless grapes. Dried naturally they are the dark colored raisins, The yellow ones are dusted with sulfar (how in the dickens is it spelled.) I am of the opinion that different places have different names for the same thing. As I said, this is California.
Glad things are better for many of us. I include myself in that group. Sam is back in the lead, Molly is doing better, Ringo and Julie are home, etc. Good news.
On making candy, the weather has a lot to do with candy making. It will not turn out as good on a humid day. Some candy won't set at all on a humid day.
We are doing better. Have an aide that comes in twice a week and gives Ray a shower. It is much safer that way. I appreciate her help. He will be having in house PT soon. His doctor was very specific as to what he wanted Ray to have and that is sure helpful. Another doctor ordered Home Health and they wanted him to weigh himself every day, take his blood pressure, etc. We can keep up with those things. It is the showering that caused me grief.
My grandchildren came over today and we got some more things unpacked and hung. The coo koo clock for and some more spoons hung I will post a picture of my spoons sometime but I am a serious spoon collector. There are about 1000 on the wall now and a few more to go up plus I buy spoons when all too often. Love my spoons.
I think this will be all for now. Be good, have fun and keep the needles moving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a few random thoughts. My uncle had a farm that raised grapes for raisins so I did a little research, very little, on raisins in California. The major crop for raisins are Thompson Seedless grapes. Dried naturally they are the dark colored raisins, The yellow ones are dusted with sulfar (how in the dickens is it spelled.) I am of the opinion that different places have different names for the same thing. As I said, this is California.
> Glad things are better for many of us. I include myself in that group. Sam is back in the lead, Molly is doing better, Ringo and Julie are home, etc. Good news.
> On making candy, the weather has a lot to do with candy making. It will not turn out as good on a humid day. Some candy won't set at all on a humid day.
> We are doing better. Have an aide that comes in twice a week and gives Ray a shower. It is much safer that way. I appreciate her help. He will be having in house PT soon. His doctor was very specific as to what he wanted Ray to have and that is sure helpful. Another doctor ordered Home Health and they wanted him to weigh himself every day, take his blood pressure, etc. We can keep up with those things. It is the showering that caused me grief.
> ...


Thank you Marilyn, I am glad things are improving for you both.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Honestly, not to be mean, his wife isn't able to really take care of herself, let alone him. She's a drug addict and I know she's still using, and from what D said, Jimmy's taken to using too in the last few years, so that explains why he hasn't been in touch. He knows how I feel about it and doesn't want to hear me telling him.
> But she's always been very high strung and drama queen, but she's not happy with Marla and I because we wouldn't keep sending her money a couple years ago, and few other things she tried to pull. We don't put up with the bull. I know D paid their house taxes two years in a row. So I don't know, I just wish I had known when he was still in hospital, I could have gone up and maybe gotten some arrangements made to make sure he was taken care of.
> D told her to get ahold of Social Services and a few other things, so hopefully she'll listen.
> Thanks so much for the positive energy, I feel much better being able to come here and vent, and that helps me to work it out in my own mind too.


Oh dear, it just sounds worse and worse doesnt it? Sad that they are using drugs and very good for you not to give money and put up with the crap. Hope they get the help needed for the two of them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


Good to hear from you. I hope your surgery goes well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> First project finished was the whale blanket.


That is so cute! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Back


Oh wow! That is so pretty. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well Margaret spent 3/4 of the weekend feeling unwell again but better now so we will see what happens.
> Miss Fisher seems to have become the KTP favourite for now, with some of us finding her at the same time and getting others onto her. Whether reading or watching.


Oh dear, sorry to hear that you were unwell again. You still have more follow up test to have I think....a gastroscopy also?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Our cricketers are in a pay dispute with Cricket Australia which prompted me to look and see what they are earning. Is it me or is something wrong when the captain of the Australian cricket team earns over a million dollars plus extra for any games he plays when the leader of our country gets about half that amount?
> Whatever I think of the politicians surely their job is just a little more important than that of any sports player? We often hear complaints of how much the politicians earn becuase it is tax payers money paying wages. Come on people I think- don't you realise that you are paying the wages of every one? It wouldn't cost so much to go the cricket if the wages were less. Sponsorship pays a lot of the wages I'm sure- and who ultimately pays the sponsorship money? Not the companies but us.
> And as most of you know I love my cricket- but to earn over a million dollars without playing a game. And the other contracted players earn $900,000 without playing a game. (assuming here that the salaries I read were correct but that was the type of thing I was expecting so I think it is right).
> Just looked up the top level of Aussie rules football and a number of players are earning over a million dollars here as well.


 :sm06: I fully agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, update on Jennie, the pregnant friend that was maybe moving here (she was taking care of grandma and the aunt), she had a healthy baby boy on the 23 June, and adopted him out to her best friend and his husband, they will be a good home for him and they will be able to give him anything he needs. She misses him and wants him back on one hand, but knows he 's better where he is, and she'll always be in his life, so he'll know his momma. I love Wes, he's a sweetie, I don't know his husband though. He and Jennie have been best friends practically from the cradle, I think they were 3 or so when they became friends and they are thicker than thieves to this day, 29 years later.


I was wondering how she was doing. It sounds like the baby has gone to good parents, and I am glad he will still be in her life.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As was I to see him- He was looking especially handsome after his bath.


Aaaw., nice for both of you to be together again. :sm24: How are you doing otherwise, pain, swelling etc.?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday we had a very looong day. We went to Gold River, DH said it was like the road to Hana on Maui????90km/50 miles of hairpin turns but very pretty. We had planned to then get a room in Nanaimo but could only find one for $365 for the night????NOT, DH said we'd sleep in the ditch first, we decided to run for the ferry, got on by the skin of our teeth & started phoning fir rooms on the mainland, ended up driving all the way to Hope-140km/90 miles, it was midnight when we got there. We were exhausted. We are in Valemont tonight, drove through terrible smoke for about 2 hrs. Not sure if we will get home tomorrow as it's about 12 hrs & I don't think I'm up for that.


Good heavens, that is a LOT for a room! :sm06: I dont think I would fancy 12hours straight travelling either. Stay safe.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safely home now, Liz, and at my feet.


Wonderful for both of you. How are you doing today?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a few random thoughts. My uncle had a farm that raised grapes for raisins so I did a little research, very little, on raisins in California. The major crop for raisins are Thompson Seedless grapes. Dried naturally they are the dark colored raisins, The yellow ones are dusted with sulfar (how in the dickens is it spelled.) I am of the opinion that different places have different names for the same thing. As I said, this is California.
> Glad things are better for many of us. I include myself in that group. Sam is back in the lead, Molly is doing better, Ringo and Julie are home, etc. Good news.
> On making candy, the weather has a lot to do with candy making. It will not turn out as good on a humid day. Some candy won't set at all on a humid day.
> We are doing better. Have an aide that comes in twice a week and gives Ray a shower. It is much safer that way. I appreciate her help. He will be having in house PT soon. His doctor was very specific as to what he wanted Ray to have and that is sure helpful. Another doctor ordered Home Health and they wanted him to weigh himself every day, take his blood pressure, etc. We can keep up with those things. It is the showering that caused me grief.
> ...


Your sounding a lot more positive about the situation you are have been recently. So glad you getting some extra help now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that you were unwell again. You still have more follow up test to have I think....a gastroscopy also?


Had that and the colonoscopy while in hospital- showed nothing. Leaving it at that for now- see what happens over 4-6 weeks. And then review- unless I get bad again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had that and the colonoscopy while in hospital- showed nothing. Leaving it at that for now- see what happens over 4-6 weeks. And then review- unless I get bad again.


Oh so you did, I forgot. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I thought currants were a different fruit. Color me enlightened! I actually like craisins (dried cranberries) better in oatmeal cookies.


We do have currant bushes, both red and black. I've never heard of them as being raisins. We usually make jelly out of the currants. It's not the nicest job picking and cleaning those.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah; she was so excited because she got into the Anne Frank House today! She said she bought me a book that has photos of everything in there; so thoughtful. I am so happy she got in since that was her biggest draw to going to Amsterdam. Tomorrow they will do the boat ride. Attached is a picture of Hannah (R) and her friend she is traveling with and a shot of Amsterdam.


Lovely photo of the two girls. It was great that Hannah was able to get in to the Anne Frank house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called just a bit ago, his sister called, their dad has passed.
> He's okay, still processing but I told him to hang onto the fact that his dad didn't suffer and wasn't in pain, that that's something to be very grateful for, he agreed with that, he'll probably be by in a while.


Condolences to Christopher on the loss of his dad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> We do have currant bushes, both red and black. I've never heard of them as being raisins. We usually make jelly out of the currants. It's not the nicest job picking and cleaning those.


I think they are two quite separate genus'.
Love all the Currants- black white and red- had some of each in my garden in Christchurch- but also had Gooseberries- which are a very favourite, as well as Raspberry canes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well tomorrow is a big day in Elizabeth and Vicky's life. The first night spent apart. She is staying here! When Vicky confirmed that the plan is for E to stay her while Vicky is in hospital (I am the person she knows best after her parents and the place she knows best after home it was really the only option) I suggested that she stay her sometimes so that both of them got used to it. Wouldn't want E to think that staying her was why the baby arrived! David laughed at this and said that maybe every time E stayed she would expect a new baby in the house if the happened. 
So one thing E and I will do tomorrow is go and get her some bath toys.
Will mean a long day. Around 12 hours (albeit with a nap) until she goes to bed. Usually sleeps through but sleeping here she might not.
Actually I've just realised they did have a night without her- but that time they had fed, bathed and changed her before bringing her to me at the place Mum was staying when she first got sick. So it was only while E was actually asleep. And she was perfectly happy to find me there in the morning instead of Mummy and Daddy. 

And now I had better head off to bed. Had only a few hours last night so better head off now to get some before tomorrow. No problems with one almost sleepless night but 2 will be tough- especially with one little girl here.

Really could do with being more concise at times!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I think I'm going to go find a whole and pull the dirt up over myself, David came in a gave me a long hug, he never does that. I haven't heard from my baby brother for a long time, so I messaged a family member, kind of(her mom lived with my dad before Marla's time, and we share the same birthday but she's a year older so we've always had a bond), and asked if she'd heard from him or his wife, because the tend to stay in touch with her fairly well. She hadn't but she texted the wife's mom to see if she knew anything, so a phone conversation later, she'd found out that James Eric had been in a serious accident and had a serious brain injury, he was in a coma(not sure if it was medically induced or not), but they had to remove a portion of brain I guess to relieve the swelling, the doctor let him check himself out as competent, though from what wife told D, he was not able to walk well and was having personality changes and anger. So he's wandering the streets and angry.
> I texted them my phone number so that they can call when it's a good time for them(I'll make it a good time for me regardless of when it is). I'm with D though, we're both extremely angry that the wife did not let us know what happened when it happened, we could have possible done something more.
> This sounds awful, but I don't know if he'd be in a better place if he'd died. I'm just so confused, don't have enough information, and very angry at not hearing about this much soon, I don't even know when it happened.
> Okay, thank you all for letting me rant, I needed to let it out I guess. Way to much the last 3 days.
> ...


Sad news about your brother. They should have let you know what happened to him. Hugs for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well tomorrow is a big day in Elizabeth and Vicky's life. The first night spent apart. She is staying here! When Vicky confirmed that the plan is for E to stay her while Vicky is in hospital (I am the person she knows best after her parents and the place she knows best after home it was really the only option) I suggested that she stay her sometimes so that both of them got used to it. Wouldn't want E to think that staying her was why the baby arrived! David laughed at this and said that maybe every time E stayed she would expect a new baby in the house if the happened.
> So one thing E and I will do tomorrow is go and get her some bath toys.
> Will mean a long day. Around 12 hours (albeit with a nap) until she goes to bed. Usually sleeps through but sleeping here she might not.
> Actually I've just realised they did have a night without her- but that time they had fed, bathed and changed her before bringing her to me at the place Mum was staying when she first got sick. So it was only while E was actually asleep. And she was perfectly happy to find me there in the morning instead of Mummy and Daddy.
> ...


 :sm24: Lucky Granma.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Many years ago, we lived near the one of the chocolate factories in IL and they would give away the cocoa hulls to use as mulch. Now that was a wonderful smell, when the whole neighborhood smelled like chocolate!


I put that mulch on my garden one year and it did smell lovely. I watered it many times just to bring up the perfume.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Green grapes.. I sometimes freeze for a cool snack, but love them any way. Also love the little tiny champagne ones too, so sweet and cute.


I do that too and they taste yummy. Freeze bananas too for a snack.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, glad you have help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you could have gotten here you would have been welcome! One of our local markets had 4 oz tails for $5.99.


Sometimes ours has them for the same price. I fancied lobster on Saturday so I went to Red Lobster and had a feast.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not over at the house but i think she is just dealing with it. huge full moon tonight tami - can you see it there? --- sam


I thought she would have had the spines taken out by now. It must be so painful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> We do have currant bushes, both red and black. I've never heard of them as being raisins. We usually make jelly out of the currants. It's not the nicest job picking and cleaning those.


I find it annoying that companies will market one thing as something else (research had articles with info that many things labeled currants are raisins, perhaps because the real thing is hard to come by?). Fake crab meat (fish) and things labeled as scallops but are not really come to mind. I'd much rather know what things actually are and taste like! When the two are considered interchangeable, I feel I'm being misled. There's another fruit that is marketed this way but right now I can't remember what it is. Anyway, I've found that research into food production can open one's eyes and I try to read labels carefully.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are safe and sound. driving through smoke was not not easy - should have made breathing difficult. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday we had a very looong day. We went to Gold River, DH said it was like the road to Hana on Maui????90km/50 miles of hairpin turns but very pretty. We had planned to then get a room in Nanaimo but could only find one for $365 for the night????NOT, DH said we'd sleep in the ditch first, we decided to run for the ferry, got on by the skin of our teeth & started phoning fir rooms on the mainland, ended up driving all the way to Hope-140km/90 miles, it was midnight when we got there. We were exhausted. We are in Valemont tonight, drove through terrible smoke for about 2 hrs. Not sure if we will get home tomorrow as it's about 12 hrs & I don't think I'm up for that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ...I've been reading along when I get a chance. Finishing projects off as Monday I go to London Ontario and have reconstruction surgery . They say it will be about 5-6 hours long.
> So if I could please ask for prayers. I've been praying for those going through life's challenges ..surgery, tests and losses.


Thinking of you today as you go through your surgery. Sending prayers your way and healing wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> First project finished was the whale blanket.


Good job.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, I hope the rest of the trip is comfortable for all of you. These fires are horrendous all over right now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Back


What a cute dress. Some little girl will love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not able to keep up right now but think of you all and do try and get on and read a page or two. I had the procedure done on my head like what Budasha had done and did great. Able to control the pain with 2 aspirin and stitches out next week. Busy getting the house ready for DH's students coming over soon. Have gotten behind with the house and everything, so time to get busy.


Glad to hear from you and that you're controlling the pain. Don't overdo it for your visitors. Remember, they're not coming to look at the house.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with the help you are getting life should be a little less stressful for both of you. just think - you could go almost three years and never have to wash your tea spoon.
--- sam



Railyn said:


> Just a few random thoughts. My uncle had a farm that raised grapes for raisins so I did a little research, very little, on raisins in California. The major crop for raisins are Thompson Seedless grapes. Dried naturally they are the dark colored raisins, The yellow ones are dusted with sulfar (how in the dickens is it spelled.) I am of the opinion that different places have different names for the same thing. As I said, this is California.
> Glad things are better for many of us. I include myself in that group. Sam is back in the lead, Molly is doing better, Ringo and Julie are home, etc. Good news.
> On making candy, the weather has a lot to do with candy making. It will not turn out as good on a humid day. Some candy won't set at all on a humid day.
> We are doing better. Have an aide that comes in twice a week and gives Ray a shower. It is much safer that way. I appreciate her help. He will be having in house PT soon. His doctor was very specific as to what he wanted Ray to have and that is sure helpful. Another doctor ordered Home Health and they wanted him to weigh himself every day, take his blood pressure, etc. We can keep up with those things. It is the showering that caused me grief.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only up to page 30--still more to go but I have to get ready for exercise. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thinking of you today as you go through your surgery. Sending prayers your way and healing wishes for a speedy recovery.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad that Molly is recuperating well. We all love our furbabies.


flyty1n said:


> Large benign lipoma fatty tumor on her leg. A bit worrisome as it is over the hardware they used to do her TAL (equivalent of total knee in dogs). Turned out just fine, she is markedly better today, now on NSAIDS and no more hard drugs. Her appetite is back..hurrah! We get the skin staples out in 10 days.
> 
> Continuing in prayers for those in need.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> We do have currant bushes, both red and black. I've never heard of them as being raisins. We usually make jelly out of the currants. It's not the nicest job picking and cleaning those.


It's the English language being confusing again Liz. Dried Currants are not red or black currants dried , they are dried black grapes 
Think I'm confusing myself now trying to write that sentence????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well tomorrow is a big day in Elizabeth and Vicky's life. The first night spent apart. She is staying here! When Vicky confirmed that the plan is for E to stay her while Vicky is in hospital (I am the person she knows best after her parents and the place she knows best after home it was really the only option) I suggested that she stay her sometimes so that both of them got used to it. Wouldn't want E to think that staying her was why the baby arrived! David laughed at this and said that maybe every time E stayed she would expect a new baby in the house if the happened.
> So one thing E and I will do tomorrow is go and get her some bath toys.
> Will mean a long day. Around 12 hours (albeit with a nap) until she goes to bed. Usually sleeps through but sleeping here she might not.
> Actually I've just realised they did have a night without her- but that time they had fed, bathed and changed her before bringing her to me at the place Mum was staying when she first got sick. So it was only while E was actually asleep. And she was perfectly happy to find me there in the morning instead of Mummy and Daddy.
> ...


How wonderful , this pregnancy seems to have flown past , another grandbaby to love .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


I am so sorry. Shingles alone would be bad enough, but colitis is awful! Been there with the colitis so have deep empathy. Hope you can get on some meds for both right away. Drink lots, take it easy and keep your courage up would be my suggestion. Prayer warriors at the ready.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Up and going early.
> 
> Grandchildren cut up potatoes and eggs for potato salad. Grandson put together the sauce. Taught him to mix mayonnaise, vinegar, and sugar prior to cutting things up.
> 
> ...


I think it's wonderful that you are teaching your grandchildren how to co/bake and the why's and how thinks taste at different steps in the process. I never learned that.

And you are so right about all of us here learning from each other!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our cricketers are in a pay dispute with Cricket Australia which prompted me to look and see what they are earning. Is it me or is something wrong when the captain of the Australian cricket team earns over a million dollars plus extra for any games he plays when the leader of our country gets about half that amount?
> Whatever I think of the politicians surely their job is just a little more important than that of any sports player? We often hear complaints of how much the politicians earn becuase it is tax payers money paying wages. Come on people I think- don't you realise that you are paying the wages of every one? It wouldn't cost so much to go the cricket if the wages were less. Sponsorship pays a lot of the wages I'm sure- and who ultimately pays the sponsorship money? Not the companies but us.
> And as most of you know I love my cricket- but to earn over a million dollars without playing a game. And the other contracted players earn $900,000 without playing a game. (assuming here that the salaries I read were correct but that was the type of thing I was expecting so I think it is right).
> Just looked up the top level of Aussie rules football and a number of players are earning over a million dollars here as well.


I agree. I don't know about your military pay, but our sports team player, all the different major sports teams, get paid those same rediculous salaries, and our military, and police, ect that lay their lives on the line for us all, get paid a pittance!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had to go and work out what I had said! The currants I think. A case of how the same language can be misunderstood in different parts of the world rather than prejudice in this case I would say.
> 
> When I was in England I was puzzled at first by the English having beans with their cooked breakfast. After awhile I realised that beans in England are Baked Beans to us and Green Beans in England are beans to us. Green beans with breakfast just didn't seem right but Baked beans made sense!


And I wouldn't have either for breakfast!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, thank you, keeping hydrated, meditating, reminding myself this to will pass. Kenny and Greg at Home Depot now and will work on bath today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am glad Jennie had a smooth delivery and that the wee fellow is in a loving home. Making such a hard decision speaks well of her too and glad she will be in his life. Blessings on them all.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One and only time my husband made elderberry wine he put the bottles in the spare room and they all went pop, what a mess, the liquid bubbled up and spurted everywhere


And everything was a lovely purple afterwards! :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doesn't stress bring on shingles? i think you should find a quiet place and make your matra the serenity prayer - especially the last two lines. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> doesn't stress bring on shingles? i think you should find a quiet place and make your mantra the serenity prayer - especially the last two lines. --- sam


I have a lovely copy of that- that my dad went to a lot of trouble to acquire for me- I must pull it out of the box it has been in for the last 2 1/2 years.

I am sure the stress caused by your (laid back?) team is not helping, Joy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I reckon so, he is barking at much of the world!


LOL!! Letting the neighborhood know that he's back in his domain, so any cats that have been trespassing, can go hang. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, that's just crazy that no one would let you know about the accident & even crazier the doctor let him leave the hospital. I hope you get some better news of him soon.
> 
> My condolences to Chris on the loss of his Dad


Thank you on both counts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you ever been through Bear Tooth Pass when you go there? If not, it's really a beautiful drive, very high & winding but pretty


I don't know if we have or not, I'll have to ask David.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday we had a very looong day. We went to Gold River, DH said it was like the road to Hana on Maui????90km/50 miles of hairpin turns but very pretty. We had planned to then get a room in Nanaimo but could only find one for $365 for the night????NOT, DH said we'd sleep in the ditch first, we decided to run for the ferry, got on by the skin of our teeth & started phoning fir rooms on the mainland, ended up driving all the way to Hope-140km/90 miles, it was midnight when we got there. We were exhausted. We are in Valemont tonight, drove through terrible smoke for about 2 hrs. Not sure if we will get home tomorrow as it's about 12 hrs & I don't think I'm up for that.


That's a long day for sure, and holy cow, I have to agree with DH about sleeping in the ditch first rather than pay that a night. 
12 hours on the back of a bike would make for a long day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, it just sounds worse and worse doesnt it? Sad that they are using drugs and very good for you not to give money and put up with the crap. Hope they get the help needed for the two of them.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I was wondering how she was doing. It sounds like the baby has gone to good parents, and I am glad he will still be in her life.


And now there is a whole nother level of drama there, so we'll see what happens with that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Condolences to Christopher on the loss of his dad.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well tomorrow is a big day in Elizabeth and Vicky's life. The first night spent apart. She is staying here! When Vicky confirmed that the plan is for E to stay her while Vicky is in hospital (I am the person she knows best after her parents and the place she knows best after home it was really the only option) I suggested that she stay her sometimes so that both of them got used to it. Wouldn't want E to think that staying her was why the baby arrived! David laughed at this and said that maybe every time E stayed she would expect a new baby in the house if the happened.
> So one thing E and I will do tomorrow is go and get her some bath toys.
> Will mean a long day. Around 12 hours (albeit with a nap) until she goes to bed. Usually sleeps through but sleeping here she might not.
> Actually I've just realised they did have a night without her- but that time they had fed, bathed and changed her before bringing her to me at the place Mum was staying when she first got sick. So it was only while E was actually asleep. And she was perfectly happy to find me there in the morning instead of Mummy and Daddy.
> ...


That's a great idea to have her stay a few times before time for Vicky to give birth. That should be fun for both of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sad news about your brother. They should have let you know what happened to him. Hugs for you.


Yes, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


Oh no!!! I hope the meds do the job and quick.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Someone kindly posted a link to a yarn weight calculator. I am wishing one, but can't find the link to order the gadget. You hang a bit of yarn on the balance and it will tell you weight and yardage. Kindly remind me where this was posted. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Letting the neighborhood know that he's back in his domain, so any cats that have been trespassing, can go hang. lol


We also had quite a lot of cars come down the driveway- blue skies right now- but rain and icy weather forecast.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Someone kindly posted a link to a yarn weight calculator. I am wishing one, but can't find the link to order the gadget. You hang a bit of yarn on the balance and it will tell you weight and yardage. Kindly remind me where this was posted. Thanks.


Found the link so have ordered one. Have some unidentified yarn in stash and this should help me figure out what I have.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


Sorry to hear this Joy , hope you get something to help so you feel better soon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


Hope it works quickly for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We also had quite a lot of cars come down the driveway- blue skies right now- but rain and icy weather forecast.


That would do to stir up his world. lol

I sure wish we could get some rain, any rain, but oh well... at least we don't have snow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


Lovely dress. You do such creative and eye pleasing work. Thanks for posting.
Still no rain here nor in SD where my DS lives. Continuing in prayer. Glad you have some moisture in Wyoming.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no Sassafras! I am so sorry that you have been hit with both colitis and shingles! Hope you get the shingles med very soon. Do you think the stress of the redo may have caused this flare up? Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Neither would I Tami! I warned Hannah that she may be served beans (baked) for breakfast so she would be prepared and not be shocked.
LOL She said they did have some as a choice but she didn't get them. I must say I would be tempted to try them if served but on my own 
wouldn't prepare them. Of course I'm sure some things (like grits here in the south particularly) seem strange to others.


tami_ohio said:


> And I wouldn't have either for breakfast!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


Another great success Sonja!! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How fantastic this is going to be with the butterfly cardigan. Fan and Feather stitch has always made me think of butterflies too.


Swedenme said:


> Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lovely dress. You do such creative and eye pleasing work. Thanks for posting.
> Still no rain here nor in SD where my DS lives. Continuing in prayer. Glad you have some moisture in Wyoming.


No moisture here yet, other than humidity, they keep saying that we're to get some but so far it hasn't shown. The only watering being done around here is with a hose and sprinkler. :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would do to stir up his world. lol
> 
> I sure wish we could get some rain, any rain, but oh well... at least we don't have snow.


It is never, or very seldom, just the right mix!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


I love this in the Feather and Fan- I agree a pity you have run out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute dress sonja - will look great with the butterfly sweater. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, KayeJo, Sonja and Gwen, thank you. I hid out at Jane's and yes stress caused it. My doctor, Iresha, insists on making house call and said she would be here around 5 p.m.
I am embarrassed all I wanted was meds. I hate having a fuss made over me or putting her out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely little dress, Sonja, and perfect to go with the cardigan.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Neither would I Tami! I warned Hannah that she may be served beans (baked) for breakfast so she would be prepared and not be shocked.
> LOL She said they did have some as a choice but she didn't get them. I must say I would be tempted to try them if served but on my own
> wouldn't prepare them. Of course I'm sure some things (like grits here in the south particularly) seem strange to others.


And we get served refried beans with breakfast here (the place we are supposed to go for the next motorcycle breakfast gives you the option of smashed or whole refrieds!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no Sassafras! I am so sorry that you have been hit with both colitis and shingles! Hope you get the shingles med very soon. Do you think the stress of the redo may have caused this flare up? Will keep you in my prayers.


Dear Joy, I am sorry to hear this. Somebody needs to light a fire under those fellows' butts and get 'em moving to get 'er done and out of there so your house can get back to normal. I know one was injured but good grief. Hope your doc has some good help for you. Wonderful that she'll make house calls even though you feel embarrassed (you shouldn't! If you're not well, you need her to see you).


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dear Joy, I am sorry to hear this. Somebody needs to light a fire under those fellows' butts and get 'em moving to get 'er done and out of there so your house can get back to normal. I know one was injured but good grief. Hope your doc has some good help for you. Wonderful that she'll make house calls even though you feel embarrassed (you shouldn't! If you're not well, you need her to see you).


You surely should not be embarrassed that your doctor makes house calls..what a wonderful physician you have. Hoping you can get this quickly under control with the meds and help of your wonderful doctor.
Poledra, so sorry, I misunderstood your post. Sorry you don't have any real rain. You are as dry as we are. Heat in the triple digits again today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it was lovely, and all in a good cause. Last year the National Garden scheme raised a total of £2.7 million for charity. They hope to exceed this total this year.


That's wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, hope you get to rest tomorrow.


I slept almost 12 hours and have done very little today. DH had another implant done today. I just went and picked up his prescriptions and am making macaroni and cheese and hot dogs per his request. And then I am doing nothing again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safely home now, Liz, and at my feet.


Now that Ringo is home you can relax and concentrate on healing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday we had a very looong day. We went to Gold River, DH said it was like the road to Hana on Maui????90km/50 miles of hairpin turns but very pretty. We had planned to then get a room in Nanaimo but could only find one for $365 for the night????NOT, DH said we'd sleep in the ditch first, we decided to run for the ferry, got on by the skin of our teeth & started phoning fir rooms on the mainland, ended up driving all the way to Hope-140km/90 miles, it was midnight when we got there. We were exhausted. We are in Valemont tonight, drove through terrible smoke for about 2 hrs. Not sure if we will get home tomorrow as it's about 12 hrs & I don't think I'm up for that.


Stay safe and make the men split the trip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a few random thoughts. My uncle had a farm that raised grapes for raisins so I did a little research, very little, on raisins in California. The major crop for raisins are Thompson Seedless grapes. Dried naturally they are the dark colored raisins, The yellow ones are dusted with sulfar (how in the dickens is it spelled.) I am of the opinion that different places have different names for the same thing. As I said, this is California.
> Glad things are better for many of us. I include myself in that group. Sam is back in the lead, Molly is doing better, Ringo and Julie are home, etc. Good news.
> On making candy, the weather has a lot to do with candy making. It will not turn out as good on a humid day. Some candy won't set at all on a humid day.
> We are doing better. Have an aide that comes in twice a week and gives Ray a shower. It is much safer that way. I appreciate her help. He will be having in house PT soon. His doctor was very specific as to what he wanted Ray to have and that is sure helpful. Another doctor ordered Home Health and they wanted him to weigh himself every day, take his blood pressure, etc. We can keep up with those things. It is the showering that caused me grief.
> ...


I'm glad you are both doing better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sometimes ours has them for the same price. I fancied lobster on Saturday so I went to Red Lobster and had a feast.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


 Grrrr. Hope the colitis and shingles are quickly gone with very little pain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


Lovely! And it would make a beautiful blanket.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Neither would I Tami! I warned Hannah that she may be served beans (baked) for breakfast so she would be prepared and not be shocked.
> LOL She said they did have some as a choice but she didn't get them. I must say I would be tempted to try them if served but on my own
> wouldn't prepare them. Of course I'm sure some things (like grits here in the south particularly) seem strange to others.


Mmmmm! Grits! With lots of butter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, KayeJo, Sonja and Gwen, thank you. I hid out at Jane's and yes stress caused it. My doctor, Iresha, insists on making house call and said she would be here around 5 p.m.
> I am embarrassed all I wanted was meds. I hate having a fuss made over me or putting her out.


Nothing to be embarrassed about! You deserve that kind of care. She sounds like a very caring dr. and woman.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, good for you, heck, rest tomorrow also.
Joyce, thank you but I am embarrassed because of condition of house and im well enough to go to Jane's so I could stop by office. Iresha talked to me on phone while I was at Jane's and I said she could come there. But she wasnt coming til 5 p.m. and id be home by then. Kenny left so I mopped living room floor with damp mop and vacuumed hall floor.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, she is a special woman. Her practice is called Compassionate Doctors and it suits her well. She is from Sri Lanka and a Buddhist. Her mom, dad, brother are doctors. Jane went to visit them in Sri Lanka.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Iresha just came, she thinks it's a fungus so will call in meds.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jynx got signed off , my youngest passed exams, gwen is still doing well with weight loss , Baillee didnt have head lice thank goodness and most important we all have each other to talk to wether it be good news , sad news or just to chat and by gum ( as a Yorkshire man would say ) we can chat ????


That we can! My maiden name was Garver and "Gabby Garver" was sometimes applied. (I've been signed off nurses at my request. Still have to get Dr. to release me this Friday. I think he will, but with a list of restrictions. That's OK. What he doesn't know, won't hurt him!)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, good for you, heck, rest tomorrow also.
> Joyce, thank you but I am embarrassed because of condition of house and im well enough to go to Jane's so I could stop by office. Iresha talked to me on phone while I was at Jane's and I said she could come there. But she wasnt coming til 5 p.m. and id be home by then. Kenny left so I mopped living room floor with damp mop and vacuumed hall floor.


She is coming to see you, not the house. Besides, she knows you've been sick so incapacitated when it comes to cleaning. When I did my nursing in college and was the visiting nurse, I often didn't even see the homes and whether they had been dusted. I was only interested in the person, a lesson I was taught by my instructor. Bet your doctor is the same way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not able to keep up right now but think of you all and do try and get on and read a page or two. I had the procedure done on my head like what Budasha had done and did great. Able to control the pain with 2 aspirin and stitches out next week. Busy getting the house ready for DH's students coming over soon. Have gotten behind with the house and everything, so time to get busy.


That must have been while I was MIA so not sure what you had done but glad you are not in serious pain. When DH has head surgery, they tell him to sleep with head slightly elevated. Our bed does that but pillows would work fine. Keeps swelling down and prevents bleeding.

Keep in mind, the students are there to learn, not inspect house. Just make a pass at the room they use.

Hugs and healing vibes for a complete and speed recovery.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Margaret spent 3/4 of the weekend feeling unwell again but better now so we will see what happens.
> Miss Fisher seems to have become the KTP favourite for now, with some of us finding her at the same time and getting others onto her. Whether reading or watching.


Maybe doing too much too soon?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our cricketers are in a pay dispute with Cricket Australia which prompted me to look and see what they are earning. Is it me or is something wrong when the captain of the Australian cricket team earns over a million dollars plus extra for any games he plays when the leader of our country gets about half that amount?
> Whatever I think of the politicians surely their job is just a little more important than that of any sports player? We often hear complaints of how much the politicians earn becuase it is tax payers money paying wages. Come on people I think- don't you realise that you are paying the wages of every one? It wouldn't cost so much to go the cricket if the wages were less. Sponsorship pays a lot of the wages I'm sure- and who ultimately pays the sponsorship money? Not the companies but us.
> And as most of you know I love my cricket- but to earn over a million dollars without playing a game. And the other contracted players earn $900,000 without playing a game. (assuming here that the salaries I read were correct but that was the type of thing I was expecting so I think it is right).
> Just looked up the top level of Aussie rules football and a number of players are earning over a million dollars here as well.


I don't disagree. It seems that athletes all over the world make huge salaries. Some argue it is because their career time is limited, but I figure they can have a second career doing something else!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Cherry wine was the one my husband tried to make in a crock...didn't get ventilated properly and the crock exploded in the pantry. After he had to clean it up, because I flat refused to do it for him, he decided his wine making days were over!


DH made a big batch of Ginger Beer and sent a couple of soda bottles full home with DD. She forgot to refrigerate. Explosion followed. At the time, she had three cats so had sticky paw prints EVERYWHERE! Then there was the time we were having company and he decided to do a blooming onion. The cold, wet onion in the hot grease made a mess beyond belief. Then there was the tossed spun sugar for the Busch Noel. Needless to say, I have banned experimentation in the kitchen. Take it outside!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Yes, we can all do bad by ourselves, we don't need help with that, so it's very good she's not afraid to swim upstream.
> There is a lot to be said about being the quiet one, it's amazing what one learns when people forget you're around because you don't say much.


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's a genetic disposition, obsessive behaviors run in my family too, I think I got most of my need for alcohol out of my system before I was 6. lol Mom and Dad said I was a lush as a child, I'd drink anything I could get my hands on at 6 months old. :sm06:
> Yarn, books, and dvd's are my obsessive behaviors, but I'm pretty good at controlling them at this point, besides, yarn(unless it's acrylic and doesn't break), books, and movies can't hurt you too bad, the knitting needles on the other hand... :sm23:


I consider them my self defense weapons.... (Don't mess with my yarn!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I made marshmallow creme one Christmas...was supposed to be divinity. LOL


 :sm23: :sm23: So..... did you throw in some Rice Crispies and make bars? (DH loves those.)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Iresha made house call to protect her staff from Shingles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> What I begrudge with the politicians is the good deals they continue to get after they leave office (though this is less so than it was). While in office they should be getting more than most if not all other people- surely running a country is more important than running a company or playing sport for your country?
> 
> I just randomly picked a CEO of one of our major banks and he earned a disgusting 12.3 million dollars last year (8.77 million base salary plus performance linked bonuses)! How can we expect to get the best guys running the country if you get a measly 1/2 million for that job compared to 8.77 million for running a bank even if you do a terrible job? Even if the CEO did such an awful job he was sacked after 12 months he will still aha learnt more than the PM no matter how long he was in power. No wonder the banks need to charge us such high fees now for the privilege of having our money so they can use it to make more for themselves.
> 
> After this 'research' I feel less bothered by the extras the politicians get after leaving office!


My thoughts exactly. DH joked he was going to run for a minor office just because you then get to collect a salary forever!!!!!

I was in the corporate world a long time and just drove me up the wall to see some guy come in, get a huge golden parachute and then mess up the job and leave in a year and go do the same thing all over a gain at another company. I would just love to get paid for doing a lousy job and then get to retire early!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> What a great neighbor! Bet there were a few giggles and laughs!


Always. They had 3 boys so were just crazy about my girls. They even sat through the horrible Sauerbraten and chocolate spaghetti DD made out of Seventeen magazine when learning to cook! Donna was also a florist and all dates were required to let her make the corsages, homecoming mums and arrangements etc. for "her" girls. Wish they were still next door.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too!!!!!


Me too.... but not sure I would want to wear them now that I'm not working and into total comfort. (Slob)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Went to Lynne's today to see her garden as it was an open gardens day. The charity today is the local hospice and one of her neighbour's wife was cared for there. Lovely garden, with tea and cake. Her husband was doing tours of his mini museum and my son loved it. There were tractors, old knitting stuff, butter churns and lots of other bits and bobs, all put in the appropriate area. A lovely afternoon. Now getting dinner then doing some finishing of a crochet blanket. I also went out for breakfast and did some laundry so I'm rather tired now!


What a lovely day and such a good cause. You've had quite the busy day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

quit stressing - if she didn't want to make a house call she wouldn't. accept the offering - and get busy repeating those last two lines. don't over think everything.
--- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, KayeJo, Sonja and Gwen, thank you. I hid out at Jane's and yes stress caused it. My doctor, Iresha, insists on making house call and said she would be here around 5 p.m.
> I am embarrassed all I wanted was meds. I hate having a fuss made over me or putting her out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a little warm - even for my standards. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> You surely should not be embarrassed that your doctor makes house calls..what a wonderful physician you have. Hoping you can get this quickly under control with the meds and help of your wonderful doctor.
> Poledra, so sorry, I misunderstood your post. Sorry you don't have any real rain. You are as dry as we are. Heat in the triple digits again today.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always thought politicians were way over paid for what they do - at least ours are way overpaid. how much was a-rod's last contract to play baseball - 70,000,000. I really think that is wrong - although i will say in their defense - many top players have started charities, or give to charities - appear in public to support a cause they believe it. and uncle sam take almost half of that. i suppose i could live on $35m a year - i might need to cut back a few places but it would be doable. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: --- sam


So good of you to make the sacrifice and live frugally and within your means. (With A-Rod, Texas got to continue paying him for years after he was gone. Just doesn't really seem fair.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i remember rightly she was coming to see you - not the condition of your house. remember - you are under construction so it is going to be dusty. how is dh doing with all this. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Tami, good for you, heck, rest tomorrow also.
> Joyce, thank you but I am embarrassed because of condition of house and im well enough to go to Jane's so I could stop by office. Iresha talked to me on phone while I was at Jane's and I said she could come there. But she wasnt coming til 5 p.m. and id be home by then. Kenny left so I mopped living room floor with damp mop and vacuumed hall floor.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think any of our politicans top down are worth much - all they do is sit around and do nothing or screw up what's alredy been done and that is getting fairly political there so i best shut up. --- sam


Not to be political, but G's strategy is to keep the government at a stalemate at all times so they can't do anything, therefore not able to mess up! I THINK he is joking.... Then again....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If you'd spoken up sooner, Jynx, you could have come to share with us the other weekend. I made a blueberry coffeecake for Saturday breakfast per Tim's request for ''something hot and quick and not too hard, Gram.'' Blueberries seems to be a favorite of his--in pancakes, coffeecake, scones, yogurt, whatever.
> 
> There's always room for at least one more at the table--anytime!
> 
> Ohio Joy


I KNEW Tim had great taste! (I'm not the cook you are, but there is always plenty to share so no one ever leaves here hungry.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Large benign lipoma fatty tumor on her leg. A bit worrisome as it is over the hardware they used to do her TAL (equivalent of total knee in dogs). Turned out just fine, she is markedly better today, now on NSAIDS and no more hard drugs. Her appetite is back..hurrah! We get the skin staples out in 10 days.
> 
> Continuing in prayers for those in need.


 :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been a very long day. The club picnic was today. I helped in the kitchen all day. I have been on my feet almost all day. I'm whooped! I will catch up tomorrow.


I should think so! If I'm moving, OK.. but doing a lot of standing, not so much!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> They are so sweet. Makes me want to get another one.


 :sm24: Nothing like a kitten curled up on your lap.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, KayeJo, Sonja and Gwen, thank you. I hid out at Jane's and yes stress caused it. My doctor, Iresha, insists on making house call and said she would be here around 5 p.m.
> I am embarrassed all I wanted was meds. I hate having a fuss made over me or putting her out.


It's wonderful that she does house calls, that's a fabulous doctor you have, and she's definitely dedicated to healing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And we get served refried beans with breakfast here (the place we are supposed to go for the next motorcycle breakfast gives you the option of smashed or whole refrieds!).


In Texas we always have refried beans and rice with breakfast.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have lots of chokecherries here, I make pancake syrup & have made jelly too


Yummy. Bet that is wonderful syrup.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> You surely should not be embarrassed that your doctor makes house calls..what a wonderful physician you have. Hoping you can get this quickly under control with the meds and help of your wonderful doctor.
> Poledra, so sorry, I misunderstood your post. Sorry you don't have any real rain. You are as dry as we are. Heat in the triple digits again today.


Yes, you and I are definitely dry as a stone, hopefully one of us or SD will get some rain sometime soon, I did get 3 drops on me tonight, but that was the extent of it all. we were only in the high 90's today, and the weather report says mid to high 90's all week instead of the 2 days of 106f and 103f, we'll see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mmmmm! Grits! With lots of butter!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, good for you, heck, rest tomorrow also.
> Joyce, thank you but I am embarrassed because of condition of house and im well enough to go to Jane's so I could stop by office. Iresha talked to me on phone while I was at Jane's and I said she could come there. But she wasnt coming til 5 p.m. and id be home by then. Kenny left so I mopped living room floor with damp mop and vacuumed hall floor.


Joy my dear, she was coming to see you, I think she understands that you are going through a reno and having adverse affects from it, so housekeeping is not at the top of your todo list.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Iresha just came, she thinks it's a fungus so will call in meds.


That's good, I'm glad that it's not shingles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday we had a very looong day. We went to Gold River, DH said it was like the road to Hana on Maui????90km/50 miles of hairpin turns but very pretty. We had planned to then get a room in Nanaimo but could only find one for $365 for the night????NOT, DH said we'd sleep in the ditch first, we decided to run for the ferry, got on by the skin of our teeth & started phoning fir rooms on the mainland, ended up driving all the way to Hope-140km/90 miles, it was midnight when we got there. We were exhausted. We are in Valemont tonight, drove through terrible smoke for about 2 hrs. Not sure if we will get home tomorrow as it's about 12 hrs & I don't think I'm up for that.


You are going to need another vacation to recover from this one! $365 is highway robbery. The smoke must have been terribly uncomfortable. My eyes would tear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH made a big batch of Ginger Beer and sent a couple of soda bottles full home with DD. She forgot to refrigerate. Explosion followed. At the time, she had three cats so had sticky paw prints EVERYWHERE! Then there was the time we were having company and he decided to do a blooming onion. The cold, wet onion in the hot grease made a mess beyond belief. Then there was the tossed spun sugar for the Busch Noel. Needless to say, I have banned experimentation in the kitchen. Take it outside!!!!


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I consider them my self defense weapons.... (Don't mess with my yarn!)


LOL!! 
I've told David that Yarn Stash is not a hoarding situation. LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Iresha made house call to protect her staff from Shingles.


That was wise. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I do that too and they taste yummy. Freeze bananas too for a snack.


And frozen bananas thawed very slightly and mixed with a blade (blending may work) makes a lovely 'ice-cream'.Especially with a bit of jam (jelly) or similar added!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a few random thoughts. My uncle had a farm that raised grapes for raisins so I did a little research, very little, on raisins in California. The major crop for raisins are Thompson Seedless grapes. Dried naturally they are the dark colored raisins, The yellow ones are dusted with sulfar (how in the dickens is it spelled.) I am of the opinion that different places have different names for the same thing. As I said, this is California.
> Glad things are better for many of us. I include myself in that group. Sam is back in the lead, Molly is doing better, Ringo and Julie are home, etc. Good news.
> On making candy, the weather has a lot to do with candy making. It will not turn out as good on a humid day. Some candy won't set at all on a humid day.
> We are doing better. Have an aide that comes in twice a week and gives Ray a shower. It is much safer that way. I appreciate her help. He will be having in house PT soon. His doctor was very specific as to what he wanted Ray to have and that is sure helpful. Another doctor ordered Home Health and they wanted him to weigh himself every day, take his blood pressure, etc. We can keep up with those things. It is the showering that caused me grief.
> ...


I remember the ads for raisins saying they were made with Thompson's.

Gad you are getting help with the showering and the PT should help Ray maintain what strength and balance he has and maybe improve it.

Mom collected spoons. Not anywhere near like you, but they were special. My eldest is the only grandchild of hers (the first) to have a spoon engraved with name and birthdate. I just gave it to her the other day to maybe put in sugar bowl or lay out somewhere. There are a couple that were special to me that I kept. I hope brother lets all of the family take one as a remembrance.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How wonderful , this pregnancy seems to have flown past , another grandbaby to love .


Vicky says it has flown by for her- but to me its seems to be going on for ever.
E is in a happy delightful mood today. She has spent a lot of it looking after baby. She saw the bottle, cup and dummy for baby and gave me a delighted but questioning look as if to say this look wonderful but are they really what I think they are? So baby has been fed and fed and fed again. Patted and even rocked. She struggles a bit with getting the dummy in baby's mouth so Grandma gets that job.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


Oh no- how horrid for you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> glad you are safe and sound. driving through smoke was not not easy - should have made breathing difficult. --- sam


My eyes were really burning but the breathing not too much. We drove in smoke until Edmonton today & my chest feels a little tight & eyes hurt. I took some Reactine allergy med otherwise I'd have a terrible headache from it.

We got home about 8:30 tonight, another really long day, I'm pooped. There were showers predicted today but other than a few drops while we were coming through town we missed them, thank goodness. 
Things have sure grown while I've been gone, I need to get to the garden in the morning. I walked down tonight for a look but didn't feel like starting to weed. I picked 7 nice cucumbers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


You know if ever you wanted to write out your things as patterns I would happily test knit them for you- so much of what you knit I would love to do. Have all the confidence to do a test knit and make suggestions for how to write it better and work out what should be written if something written wrongly but not to do the designing part of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


That's really cute! I love the colors. I think I have those same buttons in my little stash


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That we can! My maiden name was Garver and "Gabby Garver" was sometimes applied. (I've been signed off nurses at my request. Still have to get Dr. to release me this Friday. I think he will, but with a list of restrictions. That's OK. What he doesn't know, won't hurt him!)


Even if it hurts you...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Iresha just came, she thinks it's a fungus so will call in meds.


Hopefully it is a fungus and responds well and quickly to the meds.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I was wondering how she was doing. It sounds like the baby has gone to good parents, and I am glad he will still be in her life.


I second that. A hard decision, for sure, but sounds like a good one for everybody.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, KayeJo, Sonja and Gwen, thank you. I hid out at Jane's and yes stress caused it. My doctor, Iresha, insists on making house call and said she would be here around 5 p.m.
> I am embarrassed all I wanted was meds. I hate having a fuss made over me or putting her out.


I'm glad you have such a nice doctor & hope the meds get you feeling better soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well tomorrow is a big day in Elizabeth and Vicky's life. The first night spent apart. She is staying here! When Vicky confirmed that the plan is for E to stay her while Vicky is in hospital (I am the person she knows best after her parents and the place she knows best after home it was really the only option) I suggested that she stay her sometimes so that both of them got used to it. Wouldn't want E to think that staying her was why the baby arrived! David laughed at this and said that maybe every time E stayed she would expect a new baby in the house if the happened.
> So one thing E and I will do tomorrow is go and get her some bath toys.
> Will mean a long day. Around 12 hours (albeit with a nap) until she goes to bed. Usually sleeps through but sleeping here she might not.
> Actually I've just realised they did have a night without her- but that time they had fed, bathed and changed her before bringing her to me at the place Mum was staying when she first got sick. So it was only while E was actually asleep. And she was perfectly happy to find me there in the morning instead of Mummy and Daddy.
> ...


That is perfectly sound reasoning.... but sure not the way for you to be taking it easy, especially with David away for the week. How long will you have E?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My eyes were really burning but the breathing not too much. We drove in smoke until Edmonton today & my chest feels a little tight & eyes hurt. I took some Reactine allergy med otherwise I'd have a terrible headache from it.
> 
> We got home about 8:30 tonight, another really long day, I'm pooped. There were showers predicted today but other than a few drops while we were coming through town we missed them, thank goodness.
> Things have sure grown while I've been gone, I need to get to the garden in the morning. I walked down tonight for a look but didn't feel like starting to weed. I picked 7 nice cucumbers.


Wow, that's certainly not good for you all, I'm glad that it isn't bothering your breathing too badly. 
Gee Bonnie, I don't know why you wouldn't want to start weeding at 8:30 or 9:00 at night. lolol If you had started weeding, we'd think that the smoke was affecting your brain. :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe doing too much too soon?


Jynx- sounds like the pot calling the kettle black! I was watching what I did- so did less than I felt I could do. Wondered if I was eating a bit much. So now stopping a bit earlier.
I actually worked out my weight loss over the last couple of months and it was in the OK range, upper level to what would want to lose. A couple of weeks bad but overall OK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now that Ringo is home you can relax and concentrate on healing.


Plus I've seen the doctor now- a very nice new woman doctor- I have the aqueous cream to wash with, and will start taking the 'water' pill again. Friday they will check the wound.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't disagree. It seems that athletes all over the world make huge salaries. Some argue it is because their career time is limited, but I figure they can have a second career doing something else!


Well politicians career times are limited as well in most cases. And most people change careers at least once these days so why should athletes get paid so much becuase they will?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I put that mulch on my garden one year and it did smell lovely. I watered it many times just to bring up the perfume.


Exactly!!! First thing in the cool of the morning was a great way to start the day and it was right outside our kitchen and all around the patio. Wish I could get it here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH made a big batch of Ginger Beer and sent a couple of soda bottles full home with DD. She forgot to refrigerate. Explosion followed. At the time, she had three cats so had sticky paw prints EVERYWHERE! Then there was the time we were having company and he decided to do a blooming onion. The cold, wet onion in the hot grease made a mess beyond belief. Then there was the tossed spun sugar for the Busch Noel. Needless to say, I have banned experimentation in the kitchen. Take it outside!!!!


And when making salted caramel sauce, I learned it can go from nearly done to burnt and smoking in about two seconds flat if you look away!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Iresha made house call to protect her staff from Shingles.


Now that makes sense.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm23: :sm23: So..... did you throw in some Rice Crispies and make bars? (DH loves those.)


No, we dunked graham crackers in it! But that's a good idea! Have you made the krispie treats with chocolate cereal? That's my favorite.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sometimes ours has them for the same price. I fancied lobster on Saturday so I went to Red Lobster and had a feast.


I haven't been there in ages. They have great biscuits too. All this talk of lobster. I MUST have some and soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's certainly not good for you all, I'm glad that it isn't bothering your breathing too badly.
> Gee Bonnie, I don't know why you wouldn't want to start weeding at 8:30 or 9:00 at night. lolol If you had started weeding, we'd think that the smoke was affecting your brain. :sm09:


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My thoughts exactly. DH joked he was going to run for a minor office just because you then get to collect a salary forever!!!!!
> 
> I was in the corporate world a long time and just drove me up the wall to see some guy come in, get a huge golden parachute and then mess up the job and leave in a year and go do the same thing all over a gain at another company. I would just love to get paid for doing a lousy job and then get to retire early!


The most recent ones here that drive me bonkers are the superintendent of schools who got fired...and a big payout to leave because his contract wasn't up. Same with the basketball coach. Grr.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, we dunked graham crackers in it! But that's a good idea! Have you made the krispie treats with chocolate cereal? That's my favorite.


I've never tried that. DH loves Rice Krispie squares but I like puffed wheat cake better, have you tied it? Or maybe you don't get puffed wheat?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> In Texas we always have refried beans and rice with breakfast.


That's where I first encountered beans for breakfast. :sm04:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I find it annoying that companies will market one thing as something else (research had articles with info that many things labeled currants are raisins, perhaps because the real thing is hard to come by?). Fake crab meat (fish) and things labeled as scallops but are not really come to mind. I'd much rather know what things actually are and taste like! When the two are considered interchangeable, I feel I'm being misled. There's another fruit that is marketed this way but right now I can't remember what it is. Anyway, I've found that research into food production can open one's eyes and I try to read labels carefully.


DH hates the Krab made from fish. I don't hate it, but it is what it is. I want REAL scallops. DH was in advertising for many, many years. There are rules and I believe in truth in advertising. I wish there was truth in labeling as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky says it has flown by for her- but to me its seems to be going on for ever.
> E is in a happy delightful mood today. She has spent a lot of it looking after baby. She saw the bottle, cup and dummy for baby and gave me a delighted but questioning look as if to say this look wonderful but are they really what I think they are? So baby has been fed and fed and fed again. Patted and even rocked. She struggles a bit with getting the dummy in baby's mouth so Grandma gets that job.


How wonderful! Enjoy the sleepover.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


Oh No! Shingles are so painful. Mom had them for 2 years (or took medication that long until I took her off it) and SonIL had them on face about a year ago. Fortunately, they didn't last long. I hope that will be the case for you. Colitis is no fun either. Sure hope the stress of the remodel is over very, very soon. I was hoping the time you were spending away from the mess was going to be a bigger help. Sure hope they can stick with it and be done really soon.

(SIL was here this week-end and now has diverticulitis. He has decided that being 50+ sucks!!! He is relieved that it is not the hernia operation going bad. Seeing me go through that scared him big time!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried that. DH loves Rice Krispie squares but I like puffed wheat cake better, have you tied it? Or maybe you don't get puffed wheat?


We can get puffed wheat. I ate a lot of it as a kid. Don't know the cake, though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH hates the Krab made from fish. I don't hate it, but it is what it is. I want REAL scallops. DH was in advertising for many, many years. There are rules and I believe in truth in advertising. I wish there was truth in labeling as well.


REAL scallops... Oh yeah. My absolute favorite seafood.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I didn't realize the new baby was due so soon. Hope all goes well.

Marilyn, I'm glad things are going better for you

Daralene, I hope your surgery is healing well

Kaye & Joyce, I hope your areas get a good rain soon. We got just over an inch of rain while we were gone, DH called it a $million rain after a hot week. It will really help the canola crops. & there's more in the forcast for tonight & tomorrow & then it's to get hot again.

Gwen, great photo of Hannah & her friend,glad she's having a good trip.

I heard Camden market in the UK burned? Isn't that a historical place? I just caught the take end if the story.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We can get puffed wheat. I ate a lot of it as a kid. Don't know the cake, though.


It was regular lunch box food when I was a kid as well as my kids. I'll dig out the recipe if you want to try it


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I agree. I don't know about your military pay, but our sports team player, all the different major sports teams, get paid those same rediculous salaries, and our military, and police, ect that lay their lives on the line for us all, get paid a pittance!


And here in Dallas, where we lost 5 officers last year in a horrible shoot out to which the Chief of Police and the public reacted so supportively, the pension fund has been ruined by poor management. Those people voted themselves a raise because they know they are going to be fired soon and the police and fireman who have retired are being asked to do without full reimbursement. I am actually embarrassed. Our police are not paid as much as surrounding large towns so many are leaving. It is sad, sad, state of affairs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And now there is a whole nother level of drama there, so we'll see what happens with that.


Maybe the best thing would be for her to relocate and truly have a fresh start....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We got no rain again today...so far not much of a monsoon season. Praying for rain for the whole west.

Glad y'all made it home safely, Bonnie. Rest up!

Also glad you saw the doc, Joy and Julie. 

Off to bed for me--take care all and sending hugs and blessings.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Someone kindly posted a link to a yarn weight calculator. I am wishing one, but can't find the link to order the gadget. You hang a bit of yarn on the balance and it will tell you weight and yardage. Kindly remind me where this was posted. Thanks.


It was me and the item is called a Mcmorran yarn balance. If you google that, it will take you to pictures and to Halcyon Yarn. The item runs $39.95 and they call it something like yarn to yards or some such thing, but the McMorran yarn balance gets you to it. Hope the link works. The Woolery also carries the item and their price is $35.00

https://halcyonyarn.com/multi_craft/68820000/yarn-to-yards-balance-_-mcmorran-yarn-balance-yards

EDIT See you found it and ordered. It is a very useful tool combined with a scale, but it is not going to tell you weight/type of yarn, only yardage. I can usually tell if fingering, lace, sport by look or comparing to a known. There is also a "behind the back" test I use to see if two yarns are the same size. If you hook two different pieces together by just holding a loop and putting the other through to make another loop, (basically long doubled pieces) then twist and twist. Running your hands over the two without visual clues, you can usually feel if they are the same or different.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


So sweet and the buttons tie it all together.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was regular lunch box food when I was a kid as well as my kids. I'll dig out the recipe if you want to try it


Sure, if it's not too much trouble.

I really am going to bed now. :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, she is a special woman. Her practice is called Compassionate Doctors and it suits her well. She is from Sri Lanka and a Buddhist. Her mom, dad, brother are doctors. Jane went to visit them in Sri Lanka.


I am glad she is a part of your life.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> She is coming to see you, not the house. Besides, she knows you've been sick so incapacitated when it comes to cleaning. When I did my nursing in college and was the visiting nurse, I often didn't even see the homes and whether they had been dusted. I was only interested in the person, a lesson I was taught by my instructor. Bet your doctor is the same way.


Well said!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I should think so! If I'm moving, OK.. but doing a lot of standing, not so much!!


Lots of moving. Can't handle just standing. Paid for it today but not as much as I expected so that's good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My eyes were really burning but the breathing not too much. We drove in smoke until Edmonton today & my chest feels a little tight & eyes hurt. I took some Reactine allergy med otherwise I'd have a terrible headache from it.
> 
> We got home about 8:30 tonight, another really long day, I'm pooped. There were showers predicted today but other than a few drops while we were coming through town we missed them, thank goodness.
> Things have sure grown while I've been gone, I need to get to the garden in the morning. I walked down tonight for a look but didn't feel like starting to weed. I picked 7 nice cucumbers.


I am glad you are safely home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Plus I've seen the doctor now- a very nice new woman doctor- I have the aqueous cream to wash with, and will start taking the 'water' pill again. Friday they will check the wound.


Good to hear!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I knew there was something else I wanted to share. I'm not sure if any of you are fans of Tin Can Knits but they have a special on their patterns & books, buy one, get one free. I have done several of there patterns & they are well done.
http://tincanknits.com/patterns.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I slept almost 12 hours and have done very little today. DH had another implant done today. I just went and picked up his prescriptions and am making macaroni and cheese and hot dogs per his request. And then I am doing nothing again!


Thinking I may just go ahead ad do an implant on the one missing lower tooth. I'll at least discuss it with him this time. I have heard they don't really last forever, but I'm old so will probably last long enough! Our dear friend, who can take NO pain meds, had root canal today and will have cavities fixed, teeth extracted and a bridge put in tomorrow 3-5 hours.. Dr. did agree to let him have a local but he is sure going to hurt when it wears off!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And here in Dallas, where we lost 5 officers last year in a horrible shoot out to which the Chief of Police and the public reacted so supportively, the pension fund has been ruined by poor management. Those people voted themselves a raise because they know they are going to be fired soon and the police and fireman who have retired are being asked to do without full reimbursement. I am actually embarrassed. Our police are not paid as much as surrounding large towns so many are leaving. It is sad, sad, state of affairs.


And the smaller towns/cities that don't have the funds to pay what should be paid and work with bare minimum of staffing and struggle to pay that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We got no rain again today...so far not much of a monsoon season. Praying for rain for the whole west.
> 
> Glad y'all made it home safely, Bonnie. Rest up!
> 
> ...


And looking at the national weather map I was hoping you were getting at least a little bit! We had 7/8" this afternoon when I emptied the rain gauge. It's been raining again for a little while. I'm praying that all who need rain get it in beneficial amounts. I'm past bed time. Will finish the last few post and go to bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Plus I've seen the doctor now- a very nice new woman doctor- I have the aqueous cream to wash with, and will start taking the 'water' pill again. Friday they will check the wound.


That's great, hopefully the wound will look fabulous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH hates the Krab made from fish. I don't hate it, but it is what it is. I want REAL scallops. DH was in advertising for many, many years. There are rules and I believe in truth in advertising. I wish there was truth in labeling as well.


I don't like surimi either (fake crab), I'm an Alaskan girl, if I'm eating seafood, it'd better be the real thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh No! Shingles are so painful. Mom had them for 2 years (or took medication that long until I took her off it) and SonIL had them on face about a year ago. Fortunately, they didn't last long. I hope that will be the case for you. Colitis is no fun either. Sure hope the stress of the remodel is over very, very soon. I was hoping the time you were spending away from the mess was going to be a bigger help. Sure hope they can stick with it and be done really soon.
> 
> (SIL was here this week-end and now has diverticulitis. He has decided that being 50+ sucks!!! He is relieved that it is not the hernia operation going bad. Seeing me go through that scared him big time!)


Poor guy, I hope that the diverticulitis passes quickly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!
> I've told David that Yarn Stash is not a hoarding situation. LOL!!


Of course not.... You are helping to insulate house, thus saving huge amounts on your energy bills. (I actually do have the upstairs shower full of baskets of yarn and rolls of batting and pillow forms. It happens to be where two roof lines meet and so have had frozen pipe there from whistling cold winds. Since we no longer have guests stay in my studio, no need for the shower..... Haven't had a frozen pipe since.... Just sayin')


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe the best thing would be for her to relocate and truly have a fresh start....


She's possibly going to get the baby back, they aren't following through with their part of the bargain, if she can get the baby back, she'll most likely be coming here. I agree, she needs a new start either way.
I just wish she'd told me she was considering adopting him to them (or anyone) before she signed the papers, it may not have changed the outcome but at least she'd have had a neutral person listening and stating pros and cons.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thinking I may just go ahead ad do an implant on the one missing lower tooth. I'll at least discuss it with him this time. I have heard they don't really last forever, but I'm old so will probably last long enough! Our dear friend, who can take NO pain meds, had root canal today and will have cavities fixed, teeth extracted and a bridge put in tomorrow 3-5 hours.. Dr. did agree to let him have a local but he is sure going to hurt when it wears off!


You can figure on around $2700. Wish DH could have gone back to Algadones to have this done but couldn't get cheap enough fares to make it worth it. I picked up his antibiotic and Vicodin before supper so he is good to go there. He's been sleeping since about 10-10:30. Hope your friend is fairly pain free. Found out with DH's first one that he is allergic to hydrocodone. Itches terribly but no visible rash. Same reaction to naproxen in any form. Same reaction I had to synthroid in 1991.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's good, I'm glad that it's not shingles.


Me too, but fungus is not easy to clear either so I hope that catching it very early will be a big bonus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Of course not.... You are helping to insulate house, thus saving huge amounts on your energy bills. (I actually do have the upstairs shower full of baskets of yarn and rolls of batting and pillow forms. It happens to be where two roof lines meet and so have had frozen pipe there from whistling cold winds. Since we no longer have guests stay in my studio, no need for the shower..... Haven't had a frozen pipe since.... Just sayin')


Absolutely!!!
See your yarn and quilting supplies saved the day, well the water pipes anyway. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too, but fungus is not easy to clear either so I hope that catching it very early will be a big bonus.


True, hopefully it won't last too long though.

And now I'm off to bed, sweet dreams y'all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even if it hurts you...


 Not planning on doing myself any harm. The nurse release was because skin no longer had a break so no need for supplies or dressing. They were only coming once a week to keep an eye on it and make sure I had all the supplies I wanted. I would not have seen them this week because of Dr. appointment anyhow so no need to put in for another month of insurance coverage.

The regular nurse happens to have developed a personal relationship with me. Because there was a new RN here when I got call on mom, their entire office was aware of that and my nurse called to see if she could keep number and keep in touch anyhow and the RN that came monthly for revaluation has also expressed that desire. I think I am well covered.

The Dr. and I have a very good relationship and I take his thoughts on exercise, lifting, core, etc. very to heart. He also happens to be a bit old school (which I like) but did not approve the calcium amalgamate and purple hydrofoam that the wound Dr., who is head of wound care clinic as well, used to great benefit. I happened to still have some and nurses also brought some, as they believed in advantage also and it proved to be a great help and did speed healing. He also knows that I cannot tolerate binder in this heat and we have reached a compromise. I can wear elastic underwear for normal activity and only use binder for strenuous exertion. I do not have to have fastened when just sitting. I just want to do more than just the walking exercise wise as muscles need to start strengthening at some point. I will certainly tell him that there is still some pain at the abscess location to see if we need to monitor because I don't want a breeding spot or anymore MRSA.

This is not my first rodeo. There have been 6 abdominal surgeries (2 that were badly botched) one medically induced coma and two smaller procedures in the past 2-3 years. One round of home infusions, 3 PIC lines, 2 re-hab stays, wound Dr. care. At this point, I am very aware of how body is responding, when it is too stressed and when there is any new symptom. After all, I've lived in this body longer than anyone else and know it pretty intimately.

Now that they feel they have removed all the offending mesh, I am hopeful that life can return to normal. That isn't going to happen if I don't start doing a little more in the way of rehabilitation and physical activity to build up some strength, stamina and muscle tone. I don't want any more surgeries so don't plan on being foolish, but I do want a timeline on when I can safely resume activities, what I will always have to avoid, when I can go back to Physical Therapist when I can ride in truck, when I can be in pool. These things can't wait forever. I was accepted and then rejected from arthritis study today because of the timing of last surgery. There are other things that need addressing so this door has to close so others can be opened. I love this Dr. but it is time to remove a couple layers of the bubble wrap!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Lovely dress. You do such creative and eye pleasing work. Thanks for posting.
> Still no rain here nor in SD where my DS lives. Continuing in prayer. Glad you have some moisture in Wyoming.


Thank you Joyce 
Wish I could have sent you some of the rain we had yesterday, stayed most of the day can't really complain though as it was that nice summer rain and as it was still very warm especially inside , was nice to get out and walk in it . Wouldn't go as far as mishka though , she was laid flat out in the middle of the garden enjoying the rain 
Back to sunshine this morning .


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Jynx- sounds like the pot calling the kettle black! I was watching what I did- so did less than I felt I could do. Wondered if I was eating a bit much. So now stopping a bit earlier.
> I actually worked out my weight loss over the last couple of months and it was in the OK range, upper level to what would want to lose. A couple of weeks bad but overall OK.


You are right there.. With one difference I know what my issues are. The Dr.s have yet to find what is causing you these problems so you really have no way of knowing what is the best course for you. Some things have been ruled out, but nothing has been decided. I would imagine there is some that could be stress related with the renovations, your mom, the anticipation of baby and all, but there may also be some underlying physical cause. You have so much knowledge, I know you will follow a good regimen once you know what you are dealing with, but that hasn't happened yet. Feeling lousy is the pits. I just want you to feel better and know it is because you problem has been diagnosed and addressed. It's sure not fun never knowing if and when symptoms are going to reoccur.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Another great success Sonja!! :sm24:


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well politicians career times are limited as well in most cases. And most people change careers at least once these days so why should athletes get paid so much becuase they will?


I agree, but many politicians still get some recompense after leaving office. The athletes seem to base their salary demands on the length of their athletic career only and that is foolish! They need to plan for when they are no longer in sports. They need to plan on that second career and be paid less on the first one. Many go into broadcasting, coaching.... It's not like they need to make their whole life income just while they are playing but it is a line of logic used to defend their salaries in some circles. I think that is a bunch of bunk. They have actually started doing some classes to teach athletes how to do financial planning etc. in some of the sports. A lot of players end up broke because they thing the money will keep flowing and last forever.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And when making salted caramel sauce, I learned it can go from nearly done to burnt and smoking in about two seconds flat if you look away!


Good to know. I've never made it but love it. I have found it is the easy things that get messed up.... like toasted cheese, iced tea, boiled eggs. We do it so rote that we get distracted and pretty soon, burnt crusts and rubber eggs. DH is a great cook but cannot seem to make me an over easy or a basted egg. I don't want any clear, runny gunk on top but I want the yolk to run so I can dip toast. Either it is half raw or the yolk belongs in a hard boiled egg. He now calls me when he is done and I make my own.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, we dunked graham crackers in it! But that's a good idea! Have you made the krispie treats with chocolate cereal? That's my favorite.


Yes, that is the best. I like the graham crackers. If they had been the chocolate covered ones you would have invented instant SoMores'. No fire, no pointy sticks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The most recent ones here that drive me bonkers are the superintendent of schools who got fired...and a big payout to leave because his contract wasn't up. Same with the basketball coach. Grr.


We had a superintendent of schools several years back. She was buying furniture for her house and other personal expenses with school funds within 2 weeks of taking job. She didn't last long, but she also didn't go to jail for theft. Recently we had a new DA. She had some mental issues, fired most of her staff and then ended up in rehab 3 times but refused to resign. That was another fiasco. I'm with you. I think their contracts should be null and void if the have committed a job ending offense. 2 weeks severance at the most like the rest of us.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried that. DH loves Rice Krispie squares but I like puffed wheat cake better, have you tied it? Or maybe you don't get puffed wheat?


We do, and I can imagine that would be good and maybe a little more substantial and not quite as sweet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> REAL scallops... Oh yeah. My absolute favorite seafood.


 The big ones, seared in butter., maybe toss in a little white wine. Heaven.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love this in the Feather and Fan- I agree a pity you have run out.


Thank you Julie and Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, KayeJo, Sonja and Gwen, thank you. I hid out at Jane's and yes stress caused it. My doctor, Iresha, insists on making house call and said she would be here around 5 p.m.
> I am embarrassed all I wanted was meds. I hate having a fuss made over me or putting her out.


You have a good doctor there Joy , don't be embarrassed she obviously wants to check up on you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely little dress, Sonja, and perfect to go with the cardigan.


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I didn't realize the new baby was due so soon. Hope all goes well.
> 
> Marilyn, I'm glad things are going better for you
> 
> ...


Yes, Camden Market is historical and a big tourist draw with 1,000 shops and stalls. The 2nd and 3rd floor were very badly damaged. 79 fire fighters and 10 trucks called in.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lots of moving. Can't handle just standing. Paid for it today but not as much as I expected so that's good.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I knew there was something else I wanted to share. I'm not sure if any of you are fans of Tin Can Knits but they have a special on their patterns & books, buy one, get one free. I have done several of there patterns & they are well done.
> http://tincanknits.com/patterns.html


Bookmarked to look at tomorrow when eyes are open but already spitted some cute ones and even some free ones. Thanks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't like surimi either (fake crab), I'm an Alaskan girl, if I'm eating seafood, it'd better be the real thing.


:sm24: and I want real butter too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's possibly going to get the baby back, they aren't following through with their part of the bargain, if she can get the baby back, she'll most likely be coming here. I agree, she needs a new start either way.
> I just wish she'd told me she was considering adopting him to them (or anyone) before she signed the papers, it may not have changed the outcome but at least she'd have had a neutral person listening and stating pros and cons.


Yes, especially since she is sounding conflicted on decision. If they are in breach of contract, she may well be able to reclaim baby.
I am assuming the father gave up parental rights... or that will be another can of worms down the road.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I slept almost 12 hours and have done very little today. DH had another implant done today. I just went and picked up his prescriptions and am making macaroni and cheese and hot dogs per his request. And then I am doing nothing again!


Glad to hear you got some well earned rest . Hope you are not aching too much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Lovely! And it would make a beautiful blanket.


Thank you Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!
> I've told David that Yarn Stash is not a hoarding situation. LOL!!


It's a library / museum( depending how old the yarn is ) of yarn ????you should be charging him to look at it then you have more money for more yarn ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You can figure on around $2700. Wish DH could have gone back to Algadones to have this done but couldn't get cheap enough fares to make it worth it. I picked up his antibiotic and Vicodin before supper so he is good to go there. He's been sleeping since about 10-10:30. Hope your friend is fairly pain free. Found out with DH's first one that he is allergic to hydrocodone. Itches terribly but no visible rash. Same reaction to naproxen in any form. Same reaction I had to synthroid in 1991.


I had never heard of that place... Checked it out a bit and might be worth it. Do you have to make appointment before you go and can they do it in one day or do you have to stay?

Good thing there is a drug he can take. I can take any pain reliever, but some work better. Norco, not so much. I never would have made it through the wound vac dressing changes without either morphine or hydrocodone when I got home and I have Aleve every morning for knee. What I can't take is Buspar or Wellbutrion or Betadyne. I itch so bad I scratch myself bloody and can't sleep at all. Hope he is out of pain and heals quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning all. Just looking in and trying to catch up, but not doing a very good job of it. I seem to have had no time for myself lately. I have DS home from Poland for about a month which is great and we are having lots of fun but that means DS#2 drops in more frequently than usual so I finish up feeding both of them. My food shopping bills are going through the roof! Today I'm leaving him to fare for himself for a few days as I'm going over to DDs house on the usual dog/chicken sitting routine. This time DGD will be home as well so we can have fun together.
Jynx, so sorry to hear of your Mom's passing. Condolences to all your family.
Kaye Jo, you seem to have had more than your fair share of sad news. Sending big hugs to you.
Julie, glad you've got Ringo back home. Hope the healing is coming along well. 
Lots of comments I meant to make but can't remember all.
The fire at Camden Market is a disaster, so many people will go out of business. I remember spending a lovely day there with Nana Caren, London Girl and PurpleFi two or three years ago.
We're hoping for some rain later on today. My garden sure needs it, I can't remember when we last had rain. Thankfully the temperatures have dropped a bit now and it's getting more comfortable to sleep at night. I love the sun but I'm really looking forward to some rain now.
Have a great day everyone, sending healing hugs to all who need them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning all. Just looking in and trying to catch up, but not doing a very good job of it. I seem to have had no time for myself lately. I have DS home from Poland for about a month which is great and we are having lots of fun but that means DS#2 drops in more frequently than usual so I finish up feeding both of them. My food shopping bills are going through the roof! Today I'm leaving him to fare for himself for a few days as I'm going over to DDs house on the usual dog/chicken sitting routine. This time DGD will be home as well so we can have fun together.
> Jynx, so sorry to hear of your Mom's passing. Condolences to all your family.
> Kaye Jo, you seem to have had more than your fair share of sad news. Sending big hugs to you.
> Julie, glad you've got Ringo back home. Hope the healing is coming along well.
> ...


Thank You.

I remember when you all went to Camden Market and there were some pictures posted. I didn't get to see it when I was there, but hate that there is so much damage.

Well, dishwasher is running, it is 3 AM and one kitten is along side me and the other on my head. Think us girls need to go to bed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> You know if ever you wanted to write out your things as patterns I would happily test knit them for you- so much of what you knit I would love to do. Have all the confidence to do a test knit and make suggestions for how to write it better and work out what should be written if something written wrongly but not to do the designing part of it.


Thank you Margaret
You let me know which ones you would like to test knit and I will wrote out and send you the patterns


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really cute! I love the colors. I think I have those same buttons in my little stash


Thank you Bonnie. 
Glad you made it home without getting soaking wet , hope the rain does come to the parts that need it to help put out any fires 
Something happened to our cucumbers , they started growing got to about 3 inches and started to shrivel up , it the first time we have tried cucumbers so we obviously did something wrong , the lemon one is still doing ok but only at the flower part so far , have eaten the last of the raspberries from sons plant , and I'm heartily sick of lettuce ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret
> You let me know which ones you would like to test knit and I will wrote out and send you the patterns


It must make you laugh watching little E figuring out everything , do you know wether the new baby is a boy or a girl or are they just content to wait


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Plus I've seen the doctor now- a very nice new woman doctor- I have the aqueous cream to wash with, and will start taking the 'water' pill again. Friday they will check the wound.


Good news Julie. How are you doing in yourself ? Feeling ok ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And when making salted caramel sauce, I learned it can go from nearly done to burnt and smoking in about two seconds flat if you look away!


I swear that's all it takes with anything I'm cooking . One second everything is doing ok , the next second disaster


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> The most recent ones here that drive me bonkers are the superintendent of schools who got fired...and a big payout to leave because his contract wasn't up. Same with the basketball coach. Grr.


Never understand that , how can you fail or make mistakes and then get a big pay off . Why don't they just get fired like normal people


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sweet and the buttons tie it all together.


Thank you jynx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We got no rain again today...so far not much of a monsoon season. Praying for rain for the whole west.
> 
> Glad y'all made it home safely, Bonnie. Rest up!
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good to hear!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, hopefully the wound will look fabulous.


That would be the best outcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning all. Just looking in and trying to catch up, but not doing a very good job of it. I seem to have had no time for myself lately. I have DS home from Poland for about a month which is great and we are having lots of fun but that means DS#2 drops in more frequently than usual so I finish up feeding both of them. My food shopping bills are going through the roof! Today I'm leaving him to fare for himself for a few days as I'm going over to DDs house on the usual dog/chicken sitting routine. This time DGD will be home as well so we can have fun together.
> Jynx, so sorry to hear of your Mom's passing. Condolences to all your family.
> Kaye Jo, you seem to have had more than your fair share of sad news. Sending big hugs to you.
> Julie, glad you've got Ringo back home. Hope the healing is coming along well.
> ...


Thank you Angela- he is being a very good fellow, and I am glad I decided to bring him home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good news Julie. How are you doing in yourself ? Feeling ok ?


Have been a bit lethargic- but the doctor says it's the fluid build up- it is so good to be this side of the operation. I take the diuretic in the morning. Mood wise good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have been a bit lethargic- but the doctor says it's the fluid build up- it is so good to be this side of the operation. I take the diuretic in the morning. Mood wise good.


I'm glad . Now you can just concentrate on getting better and look forward to being able to walk a lot better and pain free


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Plus I've seen the doctor now- a very nice new woman doctor- I have the aqueous cream to wash with, and will start taking the 'water' pill again. Friday they will check the wound.


So glad that you were able to see a good doctor. Hoping for quick relief.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is perfectly sound reasoning.... but sure not the way for you to be taking it easy, especially with David away for the week. How long will you have E?


24 hours. She is down now- and normally doesn't wake again until the morning. Fortunately she had one of her delightful and happy days and stayed that way. I had been going to take her to the zoo or something but she was so happy here that other than going to Target to get some bath toys we stayed here. I've had it- but only in the way I normally feel after having her, not an I've done too much. Very puzzled look when I started running a bath for her, and not happy. But then she isn't all that keen on baths anyway and rarely sits down. But then was perfectly happy afterwards again.

When we went to Target there is a small area for kids to play so we stopped there fora while. Chatted to another two grandmothers. We all had grandkids within about a month of each other and at least two of us had a sibling for them on the way in September! And E and the other girl had the same jumpers on! the boy had a knitted jumper on, knitted by his grandmother so we had a bot of a chat about knitting as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


Oh no! :sm25: I hope the meds help. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My eyes were really burning but the breathing not too much. We drove in smoke until Edmonton today & my chest feels a little tight & eyes hurt. I took some Reactine allergy med otherwise I'd have a terrible headache from it.
> 
> We got home about 8:30 tonight, another really long day, I'm pooped. There were showers predicted today but other than a few drops while we were coming through town we missed them, thank goodness.
> Things have sure grown while I've been gone, I need to get to the garden in the morning. I walked down tonight for a look but didn't feel like starting to weed. I picked 7 nice cucumbers.


I don't think I would have had the energy to look at the garden let alone even thinking of weeding.
Sure you are glad to be home and hopefully the impact of the smoke doesn't hang round for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And now there is a whole nother level of drama there, so we'll see what happens with that.


Oh dear. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


Aww that is very cute Sonja. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Neither would I Tami! I warned Hannah that she may be served beans (baked) for breakfast so she would be prepared and not be shocked.
> LOL She said they did have some as a choice but she didn't get them. I must say I would be tempted to try them if served but on my own
> wouldn't prepare them. Of course I'm sure some things (like grits here in the south particularly) seem strange to others.


 :sm24: I must admit I wouldnt have baked beans at breakfast time either. Dont mind them on toast on occasion for lunch though. Breakfast for me is toast with vegemite or a bowl of weetbix.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was me and the item is called a Mcmorran yarn balance. If you google that, it will take you to pictures and to Halcyon Yarn. The item runs $39.95 and they call it something like yarn to yards or some such thing, but the McMorran yarn balance gets you to it. Hope the link works. The Woolery also carries the item and their price is $35.00
> 
> https://halcyonyarn.com/multi_craft/68820000/yarn-to-yards-balance-_-mcmorran-yarn-balance-yards
> 
> EDIT See you found it and ordered. It is a very useful tool combined with a scale, but it is not going to tell you weight/type of yarn, only yardage. I can usually tell if fingering, lace, sport by look or comparing to a known. There is also a "behind the back" test I use to see if two yarns are the same size. If you hook two different pieces together by just holding a loop and putting the other through to make another loop, (basically long doubled pieces) then twist and twist. Running your hands over the two without visual clues, you can usually feel if they are the same or different.


Great information. Thanks. Time to reduce my stash.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky says it has flown by for her- but to me its seems to be going on for ever.
> E is in a happy delightful mood today. She has spent a lot of it looking after baby. She saw the bottle, cup and dummy for baby and gave me a delighted but questioning look as if to say this look wonderful but are they really what I think they are? So baby has been fed and fed and fed again. Patted and even rocked. She struggles a bit with getting the dummy in baby's mouth so Grandma gets that job.


Awww so cute. Love watching toddlers play. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Plus I've seen the doctor now- a very nice new woman doctor- I have the aqueous cream to wash with, and will start taking the 'water' pill again. Friday they will check the wound.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, Camden Market is historical and a big tourist draw with 1,000 shops and stalls. The 2nd and 3rd floor were very badly damaged. 79 fire fighters and 10 trucks called in.


What a shame- it is a great place. Found it by accident last time we were there- somehow missed it when we were there for 3 years!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It must make you laugh watching little E figuring out everything , do you know wether the new baby is a boy or a girl or are they just content to wait


They aren't finding out again.
Loving watching her- she was so attentive of Baby today. Don't think she left her alone for more than half an hour at a time!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've just spent the last hour tipping my room looking for my size4 crochet hook , only got one went to buy one last time I lost it and they didn't have that size , not surprised by that as its s very small Lys .must remember to try again next time I'm near there Well, I couldn't find it anywhere so decided to put everything back and what do I find right there were it should be ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> She's possibly going to get the baby back, they aren't following through with their part of the bargain, if she can get the baby back, she'll most likely be coming here. I agree, she needs a new start either way.
> I just wish she'd told me she was considering adopting him to them (or anyone) before she signed the papers, it may not have changed the outcome but at least she'd have had a neutral person listening and stating pros and cons.


Yes she should have talked to you about it first. Well I hope whatever the outcome I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret
> You let me know which ones you would like to test knit and I will wrote out and send you the patterns


Thanks- I will have a look, but love the onsie (so I can add a skirt like you did) and the dress you just posted. Which is funny as generally I don't like knitted dresses! Actually those 2 re enough both for you to write up and me to knit!
For the next few weeks I need to concentrate on getting things knitted for our next exhibition. Being sick I haven't been able to do much so hoping that there will be enough things for it. But I simply couldn't think through what to do or do more detailed work which a lot of it is. And while in hospital it was a case of working easy stuff that I could give David instructions on finding. Hoping to get a fair way through Goldilocks and the 3 bears this week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just spent the last hour tipping my room looking for my size4 crochet hook , only got one went to buy one last time I lost it and they didn't have that size , not surprised by that as its s very small Lys .must remember to try again next time I'm near there Well, I couldn't find it anywhere so decided to put everything back and what do I find right there were it should be ????


So is your room neater for the effort or was it just a waste of time? At least you do have it now though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thanks- I will have a look, but love the onsie (so I can add a skirt like you did) and the dress you just posted. Which is funny as generally I don't like knitted dresses! Actually those 2 re enough both for you to write up and me to knit!
> For the next few weeks I need to concentrate on getting things knitted for our next exhibition. Being sick I haven't been able to do much so hoping that there will be enough things for it. But I simply couldn't think through what to do or do more detailed work which a lot of it is. And while in hospital it was a case of working easy stuff that I could give David instructions on finding. Hoping to get a fair way through Goldilocks and the 3 bears this week.


Well considering it's basically the same pattern with a few changes shouldnt be to hard to write out , im just messing with a butterfly sandal at the moment so will get to it after that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So is your room neater for the effort or was it just a waste of time? At least you do have it now though.


So tidy that I tidied the yarn away that I was wanting to use ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So tidy that I tidied the yarn away that I was wanting to use ????


As long as you can find it again! So not a total waste of time then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well considering it's basically the same pattern with a few changes shouldnt be to hard to write out , im just messing with a butterfly sandal at the moment so will get to it after that


Will it be easier to send it by email? will send you my email address by PM if you think it is easier.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Will it be easier to send it by email? will send you my email address by PM if you think it is easier.


No it's ok I'll send you a pm then I know you will get it , on this tablet never to sure if I've sent the email right or not


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sassafras I am so impressed by the care & compassion of your doctor. I hope today (Tuesday) finds you feeling much better.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, KayeJo, Sonja and Gwen, thank you. I hid out at Jane's and yes stress caused it. My doctor, Iresha, insists on making house call and said she would be here around 5 p.m.
> I am embarrassed all I wanted was meds. I hate having a fuss made over me or putting her out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And here we have had rain enough EVERY DAY to soak the ground. Too much! Even though DH cut the grass a week ago the back yard is alread super high again. Wish I could send you all some of it.


flyty1n said:


> You surely should not be embarrassed that your doctor makes house calls..what a wonderful physician you have. Hoping you can get this quickly under control with the meds and help of your wonderful doctor.
> Poledra, so sorry, I misunderstood your post. Sorry you don't have any real rain. You are as dry as we are. Heat in the triple digits again today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's possibly going to get the baby back, they aren't following through with their part of the bargain, if she can get the baby back, she'll most likely be coming here. I agree, she needs a new start either way.
> I just wish she'd told me she was considering adopting him to them (or anyone) before she signed the papers, it may not have changed the outcome but at least she'd have had a neutral person listening and stating pros and cons.


Oh wow...well, sending positive thoughts for everything working out for the best.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I bet the fungus came from all the construction! Glad it wasn't shingles but then again I don't know how serious a fungus can be either.
Gentle hugs from me to you.


sassafras123 said:


> Iresha just came, she thinks it's a fungus so will call in meds.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, that is the best. I like the graham crackers. If they had been the chocolate covered ones you would have invented instant SoMores'. No fire, no pointy sticks.


Didn't think of that! But I grew up on graham cracker marshmallow creme sandwiches, so that was nostalgic and fun, for me anyway.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: and I want real butter too!


Absolutely!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a library / museum( depending how old the yarn is ) of yarn ????you should be charging him to look at it then you have more money for more yarn ????


A great plan! I like it! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you made it home safely through all the smoke and threatened rain. What a road trip you had to endure; 12 hrs on a bike I don't think would be my idea of a fun time. Don't overdo in the garden today.



Bonnie7591 said:


> My eyes were really burning but the breathing not too much. We drove in smoke until Edmonton today & my chest feels a little tight & eyes hurt. I took some Reactine allergy med otherwise I'd have a terrible headache from it.
> 
> We got home about 8:30 tonight, another really long day, I'm pooped. There were showers predicted today but other than a few drops while we were coming through town we missed them, thank goodness.
> Things have sure grown while I've been gone, I need to get to the garden in the morning. I walked down tonight for a look but didn't feel like starting to weed. I picked 7 nice cucumbers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you were able to see the doctor and liked her. Good that you were able to get the aqueous cream too.


Lurker 2 said:


> Plus I've seen the doctor now- a very nice new woman doctor- I have the aqueous cream to wash with, and will start taking the 'water' pill again. Friday they will check the wound.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

YES! I so agree! Teachers are sure not given such treatment! Of course I don't think anyone who is doing a crappy job should get such treatment be it a superintendent, politician, athlete, any position!


Sorlenna said:


> The most recent ones here that drive me bonkers are the superintendent of schools who got fired...and a big payout to leave because his contract wasn't up. Same with the basketball coach. Grr.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course share the recipe Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> It was regular lunch box food when I was a kid as well as my kids. I'll dig out the recipe if you want to try it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like Tin Can Knits; have been debating over a couple of their patterns/books while they are having this sale too. I especially like the shawl pattern Slice.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I knew there was something else I wanted to share. I'm not sure if any of you are fans of Tin Can Knits but they have a special on their patterns & books, buy one, get one free. I have done several of there patterns & they are well done.
> http://tincanknits.com/patterns.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear; how difficult this situation is becoming both for her and the babe.


Poledra65 said:


> She's possibly going to get the baby back, they aren't following through with their part of the bargain, if she can get the baby back, she'll most likely be coming here. I agree, she needs a new start either way.
> I just wish she'd told me she was considering adopting him to them (or anyone) before she signed the papers, it may not have changed the outcome but at least she'd have had a neutral person listening and stating pros and cons.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do not spit on the patterns Jynx! LOLOL


Dreamweaver said:


> Bookmarked to look at tomorrow when eyes are open but already spitted some cute ones and even some free ones. Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a call from technician repairing my machine (now for almost a month!) and it should be ready tomorrow. About time! Will hear from them again tomorrow to confirm it is done.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you share your recipe for the puffed wheat cake please? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried that. DH loves Rice Krispie squares but I like puffed wheat cake better, have you tied it? Or maybe you don't get puffed wheat?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Margaret, thank you, med seems to be working already.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you, I think bath will be finished by Friday. Walls up yesterday. Prayers for DSIL, diverticulitis not fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad she is a part of your life.


Me too, I am truly blessed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it must have rained during the night tami - my porch was wet when i go tup this morning. the sun is burning through so i have an idea it will be a fairly humid day.
--- sam



tami_ohio said:


> And looking at the national weather map I was hoping you were getting at least a little bit! We had 7/8" this afternoon when I emptied the rain gauge. It's been raining again for a little while. I'm praying that all who need rain get it in beneficial amounts. I'm past bed time. Will finish the last few post and go to bed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you are on other side of operation and healing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, nice to meet other knitting grandmas.
Cathy, thank you, already rash less burning and can see light at end of tunnel on bathroom being done!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, glad you found crochet hook. So frustrating.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami mentioned the rain we had yesterday - so much so that we had three 'swimming pools' in our side yard - the boys had the canoe out and were canoeing in the middle pool - maybe a foot deep. the top pool 'waterfalled' into the middle pool and the second into the third. we need to get some tiles replaced to keep that from happening. the boys sure had fun. my only worry was that i wondered what was in the water - it was runoff from the field behind us. who knows what junk the farmer has used on it. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yesterday needed another quick knit for a break from knitting afghan for oldest DD. Decided to start making and accumulating some hats for charity. Made this using the pattern Bankhead (on ravelry/free) and some I Love This Yarn I had in stash.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad . Now you can just concentrate on getting better and look forward to being able to walk a lot better and pain free


Thanks Sonja! My Mantra when walking, is 'Bad leg, good leg, sticks', I find without the long corridors of the hospital to practise on, I do get in muddles- oh for a day without rain, and other commitments. It is so amazing to have had the nerve pain lifted!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Cherry wine was the one my husband tried to make in a crock...didn't get ventilated properly and the crock exploded in the pantry. After he had to clean it up, because I flat refused to do it for him, he decided his wine making days were over!


What a mess that must have made!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad that you were able to see a good doctor. Hoping for quick relief.


In about 2 1/2 hours I will take my morning pills. I won't be moving far from the loo! It is nice to know there is a new woman doctor at the Clinic. The Indian one was good, but having issues over people's poverty- she was convinced she had picked up fleas from one patient.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just spent the last hour tipping my room looking for my size4 crochet hook , only got one went to buy one last time I lost it and they didn't have that size , not surprised by that as its s very small Lys .must remember to try again next time I'm near there Well, I couldn't find it anywhere so decided to put everything back and what do I find right there were it should be ????


That is the sort of thing that happens to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you were able to see the doctor and liked her. Good that you were able to get the aqueous cream too.


Thanks Gwen! It is nice to know the options in the Clinic. Not sure what time the helper will come, but have removed the shower gel from obvious sight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you are on other side of operation and healing.


It is a much better place to be, thanks, Joy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sound like everything is moving upward which is good. tons of healing energy continues your way. hope ringo is taking good care of you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Have been a bit lethargic- but the doctor says it's the fluid build up- it is so good to be this side of the operation. I take the diuretic in the morning. Mood wise good.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

I keep 2 size H crochet hooks in the car - I usually drop one when repositioning a large project. By the time I might drop the second one, we've stopped for gas and then I have both handy.

Also, whatever project I am working on at home, I always keep 2 hooks handy so I don't have to keep getting up until bathroom stop or another glass of water time. 

Lazy? No. Don't wish to interrupt my project.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that always the way it happens. someone must have put it there when you weren't looking. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've just spent the last hour tipping my room looking for my size4 crochet hook , only got one went to buy one last time I lost it and they didn't have that size , not surprised by that as its s very small Lys .must remember to try again next time I'm near there Well, I couldn't find it anywhere so decided to put everything back and what do I find right there were it should be ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sound like everything is moving upward which is good. tons of healing energy continues your way. hope ringo is taking good care of you. --- sam


Thanks, Sam- upwards and onwards! Ringo has claimed as his right a spot in bed with me, he is behaving impeccably, and making sure the world knows he is home!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sam- upwards and onwards! Ringo has claimed as his right a spot in bed with me, he is behaving impeccably, and making sure the world knows he is home!


How good this is. Sounds like all are healing a bit better. wonderful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do hope you are beginning to feel better joy. heidi always says that if they ever did some major remodeling she would have to move out until they were totally done.
she would go bananas. just remember to breathe. deep slow breaths in through the nose and out through pursed lips. hope they will finish up this week. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Large benign lipoma fatty tumor on her leg. A bit worrisome as it is over the hardware they used to do her TAL (equivalent of total knee in dogs). Turned out just fine, she is markedly better today, now on NSAIDS and no more hard drugs. Her appetite is back..hurrah! We get the skin staples out in 10 days.
> 
> Continuing in prayers for those in need.


Poor Molly to go through that. So glad that the tumor was benign and that she's starting to feel better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great on you gwen. lol great hat though - i should do something like that. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday needed another quick knit for a break from knitting afghan for oldest DD. Decided to start making and accumulating some hats for charity. Made this using the pattern Bankhead (on ravelry/free) and some I Love This Yarn I had in stash.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

letting them know he is home and all is well. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sam- upwards and onwards! Ringo has claimed as his right a spot in bed with me, he is behaving impeccably, and making sure the world knows he is home!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> I keep 2 size H crochet hooks in the car - I usually drop one when repositioning a large project. By the time I might drop the second one, we've stopped for gas and then I have both handy.
> 
> Also, whatever project I am working on at home, I always keep 2 hooks handy so I don't have to keep getting up until bathroom stop or another glass of water time.
> 
> Lazy? No. Don't wish to interrupt my project.


I'm definitely going to have to look into getting some more crochet hooks , wasn't to sure when I first started learning wether I liked crochet or not , think it had something to do with being left handed and not at all comfortable with holding the hook but now I've settled into doing it my way , im crocheting a lot more 
Thinking about getting some hooks with grips on , think they will be more comfortable for me


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safely home now, Liz, and at my feet.


I'm glad for the both of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday needed another quick knit for a break from knitting afghan for oldest DD. Decided to start making and accumulating some hats for charity. Made this using the pattern Bankhead (on ravelry/free) and some I Love This Yarn I had in stash.


Hat looks lovely Gwen . Ideal stash busters


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Baked beans seem a strange thing for breakfast to me although I do like them


I have Brit friends and they always have baked beans with bacon and eggs. Also, the buffet at the casino always has baked beans to go with the breakfast. I could get used to it. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday we had a very looong day. We went to Gold River, DH said it was like the road to Hana on Maui????90km/50 miles of hairpin turns but very pretty. We had planned to then get a room in Nanaimo but could only find one for $365 for the night????NOT, DH said we'd sleep in the ditch first, we decided to run for the ferry, got on by the skin of our teeth & started phoning fir rooms on the mainland, ended up driving all the way to Hope-140km/90 miles, it was midnight when we got there. We were exhausted. We are in Valemont tonight, drove through terrible smoke for about 2 hrs. Not sure if we will get home tomorrow as it's about 12 hrs & I don't think I'm up for that.


Wow - that's a lot for one night. It must be a popular tourist area.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you, I think your hopes will come true. I definitely think they will finish but Friday. Sheet rock up in shower. I think they will put rest of Sheetrock up today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not planning on doing myself any harm. The nurse release was because skin no longer had a break so no need for supplies or dressing. They were only coming once a week to keep an eye on it and make sure I had all the supplies I wanted. I would not have seen them this week because of Dr. appointment anyhow so no need to put in for another month of insurance coverage.
> 
> The regular nurse happens to have developed a personal relationship with me. Because there was a new RN here when I got call on mom, their entire office was aware of that and my nurse called to see if she could keep number and keep in touch anyhow and the RN that came monthly for revaluation has also expressed that desire. I think I am well covered.
> 
> ...


I don't know how you ar still sane after the last few years. I hope you are finally on the right side of all this


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We do, and I can imagine that would be good and maybe a little more substantial and not quite as sweet.


Oh, it's plenty sweet, you'll see when I dig out the recipe????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a library / museum( depending how old the yarn is ) of yarn ????you should be charging him to look at it then you have more money for more yarn ????


????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a few random thoughts. My uncle had a farm that raised grapes for raisins so I did a little research, very little, on raisins in California. The major crop for raisins are Thompson Seedless grapes. Dried naturally they are the dark colored raisins, The yellow ones are dusted with sulfar (how in the dickens is it spelled.) I am of the opinion that different places have different names for the same thing. As I said, this is California.
> Glad things are better for many of us. I include myself in that group. Sam is back in the lead, Molly is doing better, Ringo and Julie are home, etc. Good news.
> On making candy, the weather has a lot to do with candy making. It will not turn out as good on a humid day. Some candy won't set at all on a humid day.
> We are doing better. Have an aide that comes in twice a week and gives Ray a shower. It is much safer that way. I appreciate her help. He will be having in house PT soon. His doctor was very specific as to what he wanted Ray to have and that is sure helpful. Another doctor ordered Home Health and they wanted him to weigh himself every day, take his blood pressure, etc. We can keep up with those things. It is the showering that caused me grief.
> ...


Glad that Ray has an aide coming in to help with showering. I don't know if someone has already asked, but do you have a shower chair? My DH had one and he was able to shower himself....just needed help getting out of the shower. That is quite a spoon collection. Did you get them all in your travels?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they are two quite separate genus'.
> Love all the Currants- black white and red- had some of each in my garden in Christchurch- but also had Gooseberries- which are a very favourite, as well as Raspberry canes.


I like gooseberries too but haven't had any since I was a little girl. Mom and Dad used to have them on the farm along with raspberries, blackberries. Dad even tried growing peanuts one year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I find it annoying that companies will market one thing as something else (research had articles with info that many things labeled currants are raisins, perhaps because the real thing is hard to come by?). Fake crab meat (fish) and things labeled as scallops but are not really come to mind. I'd much rather know what things actually are and taste like! When the two are considered interchangeable, I feel I'm being misled. There's another fruit that is marketed this way but right now I can't remember what it is. Anyway, I've found that research into food production can open one's eyes and I try to read labels carefully.


Talking about fake crab meat, ours is listed as pollock. I sometimes buy it but it certainly has a different texture.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never understand that , how can you fail or make mistakes and then get a big pay off . Why don't they just get fired like normal people


Yes, the rest of us would be out on our butt with a bad mark on our resume but those end up with a big payoff. My friends daughter is an accountant, she was telling us that some of those people seem to have a set up. They take a job in one province, & get booted after a time with a big severance, then move to another province & do it again. One of the higher ups in our health district was forced out by a guy above, he got a severance & went to a bigger & better job, then hired the guy who forced him out???? & we wonder why there's no healthcare $$$ for the people who actually do the caring????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the English language being confusing again Liz. Dried Currants are not red or black currants dried , they are dried black grapes
> Think I'm confusing myself now trying to write that sentence????


Then I wonder why they don't just say that they're dried grapes?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


Oh so sorry for you. Hope the meds help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Angela- he is being a very good fellow, and I am glad I decided to bring him home.


I'm glad he's back home to keep you company. Does it save you some $$'by bringing him home early or do you still have to pay for the whole time?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the dress i came up with to go with my butterfly cardigan . I used the same coloured yarn and did a variation of the feather and fan stitch and added the top part of the onesie ive been making , the yarn is a lot lighter than in the picture as its getting dark here . wish i had more of the yarn as i think it would have made a lovely little blanket


Great job! It is a lovely colour combination.

You make me embarrassed as I'm still working on one square of my afghan. I have to really concentrate on it because of all the yarn carries. Not particularly happy with it but am persevering. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH made a big batch of Ginger Beer and sent a couple of soda bottles full home with DD. She forgot to refrigerate. Explosion followed. At the time, she had three cats so had sticky paw prints EVERYWHERE! Then there was the time we were having company and he decided to do a blooming onion. The cold, wet onion in the hot grease made a mess beyond belief. Then there was the tossed spun sugar for the Busch Noel. Needless to say, I have banned experimentation in the kitchen. Take it outside!!!!


Too funny :sm09: -- maybe not at the time though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> tami mentioned the rain we had yesterday - so much so that we had three 'swimming pools' in our side yard - the boys had the canoe out and were canoeing in the middle pool - maybe a foot deep. the top pool 'waterfalled' into the middle pool and the second into the third. we need to get some tiles replaced to keep that from happening. the boys sure had fun. my only worry was that i wondered what was in the water - it was runoff from the field behind us. who knows what junk the farmer has used on it. --- sam


I saw those pictures on FB. Seemed like they had a great time. A few years ago we had a big rain here & some kids decided to go wake boarding in the ditch pulled by a truck on the road????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday needed another quick knit for a break from knitting afghan for oldest DD. Decided to start making and accumulating some hats for charity. Made this using the pattern Bankhead (on ravelry/free) and some I Love This Yarn I had in stash.


That turned out great. Thanks for the pattern source, I bookmarked it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> And frozen bananas thawed very slightly and mixed with a blade (blending may work) makes a lovely 'ice-cream'.Especially with a bit of jam (jelly) or similar added!


Sounds good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja! My Mantra when walking, is 'Bad leg, good leg, sticks', I find without the long corridors of the hospital to practise on, I do get in muddles- oh for a day without rain, and other commitments. It is so amazing to have had the nerve pain lifted!


I'm glad the nerve pain is better, hopefully in a few more weeks you will be as good as the bionic woman????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My eyes were really burning but the breathing not too much. We drove in smoke until Edmonton today & my chest feels a little tight & eyes hurt. I took some Reactine allergy med otherwise I'd have a terrible headache from it.
> 
> We got home about 8:30 tonight, another really long day, I'm pooped. There were showers predicted today but other than a few drops while we were coming through town we missed them, thank goodness.
> Things have sure grown while I've been gone, I need to get to the garden in the morning. I walked down tonight for a look but didn't feel like starting to weed. I picked 7 nice cucumbers.


Glad you arrived home safely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I keep 2 size H crochet hooks in the car - I usually drop one when repositioning a large project. By the time I might drop the second one, we've stopped for gas and then I have both handy.
> 
> Also, whatever project I am working on at home, I always keep 2 hooks handy so I don't have to keep getting up until bathroom stop or another glass of water time.
> 
> Lazy? No. Don't wish to interrupt my project.


Good idea. I always manage to drop one of my DPNs when in the car & of course they always go where you can't reach them while sitting in the seat????

I forgot to comment when I was speed reading about all your cooking/baking with the GKs, I'm sure they will remember that forever.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't been there in ages. They have great biscuits too. All this talk of lobster. I MUST have some and soon.


The biscuits are so good. Costco was selling the boxed mix of these biscuits. I still have one package.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> REAL scallops... Oh yeah. My absolute favorite seafood.


I must admit I've been spoiling myself lately as far as food is concerned. Went to the local Italian restaurant and had linguine with scallops, shrimp and mussels. Can you tell I'm crazy about seafood!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - that's a lot for one night. It must be a popular tourist area.


I think it's more a case of them being greedy. The more scarce rooms become, the higher the price. Someone told us one town on the trans Canada has special rates & menus for when the road is closed by avalanche in winter & the prices go way up???? We wondered what all the evacuations were doing to the rates in Kamloops as that's where many went, it's the one place we've stayed in BC that's always been more reasonable. Don you know, BC stands for bring cash????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you, I think your hopes will come true. I definitely think they will finish but Friday. Sheet rock up in shower. I think they will put rest of Sheetrock up today.


????????you need it done & your house peaceful again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I like gooseberries too but haven't had any since I was a little girl. Mom and Dad used to have them on the farm along with raspberries, blackberries. Dad even tried growing peanuts one year.


I tried peanuts one year, started a few plants in the house but they died after I set them out. I think it was the same year I tried to grow some cotton plants, I thought the pictures looked interesting but no success there either.????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And here in Dallas, where we lost 5 officers last year in a horrible shoot out to which the Chief of Police and the public reacted so supportively, the pension fund has been ruined by poor management. Those people voted themselves a raise because they know they are going to be fired soon and the police and fireman who have retired are being asked to do without full reimbursement. I am actually embarrassed. Our police are not paid as much as surrounding large towns so many are leaving. It is sad, sad, state of affairs.


It is very sad to think that sports figures are worth more money that our police officers who are always in the line of fire. It is disgraceful. I do understand that the money for sports does come from the gate receipts and the police salary from taxes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> The biscuits are so good. Costco was selling the boxed mix of these biscuits. I still have one package.


I bought some of those & they actually taste pretty close to the Red Lobster ones. I bought a jar of Johnnys Garlic Spread & Seasoning at Costco that seems like the seasoning packet that came with the biscuit mix. I'm going to try my regular biscuit recipe with cheese added & use that on top. I really like this seasoning in mashed potatoes, DH isn't nuts about it but I still do them sometimes


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thinking I may just go ahead ad do an implant on the one missing lower tooth. I'll at least discuss it with him this time. I have heard they don't really last forever, but I'm old so will probably last long enough! Our dear friend, who can take NO pain meds, had root canal today and will have cavities fixed, teeth extracted and a bridge put in tomorrow 3-5 hours.. Dr. did agree to let him have a local but he is sure going to hurt when it wears off!


I was thinking I should consider that for one tooth as well. In my continuing denture saga..I went to the dentist's office yesterday to ask if they had found my denture. I was told that they had turned the place upside down and didn't find it. Very weird, I'm thinking. I suggested that perhaps they had given it to the student that was there that day. The answer was a very definite no and I'm thinking to myself that there wasn't even a pause before she answered. However, they are going to do an impression and make a temporary denture for me to use in the event that mine needs repair. Seems everyone is covering up.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was thinking I should consider that for one tooth as well. In my continuing denture saga..I went to the dentist's office yesterday to ask if they had found my denture. I was told that they had turned the place upside down and didn't find it. Very weird, I'm thinking. I suggested that perhaps they had given it to the student that was there that day. The answer was a very definite no and I'm thinking to myself that there wasn't even a pause before she answered. However, they are going to do an impression and make a temporary denture for me to use in the event that mine needs repair. Seems everyone is covering up.


I am betting that someone trashed your denture and now will not confess to doing it. But, in any event, good that they will make a temporary denture for backup.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good idea. I always manage to drop one of my DPNs when in the car & of course they always go where you can't reach them while sitting in the seat????
> 
> I forgot to comment when I was speed reading about all your cooking/baking with the GKs, I'm sure they will remember that forever.


Sunday afternoon we did make the mini cheesecakes. Step Grandson literally devoured one. Probably would have done the same to the other 5 if I didn't stop him.

Yesterday Granddaughter learned how to make split pea soup in 5 minutes. Ham bone from Sunday's dinner, carrots, celery, onions from the freezer, peas from the pantry. I cut up vegetables and freeze individually, then into ziploc. I also do the same with Chuck roast. That way I can made beef mushroom barley soup at the drop of a hat. And the prep work is done all at one time for several future meals (tip - I have one of those cutters and showed husband hown it works. Now I clean vegetables, he cuts!).

Later cut up apples to make apple filling for homemade apple slices - a yeast dough.

Last but not least, lasagna made for dinner.

Today? All "right-unders" for lunch and dinner.

Now I have to begin putting together a cookbookfor each of the Grandchildren, along with the dates we made them together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: and I want real butter too!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, especially since she is sounding conflicted on decision. If they are in breach of contract, she may well be able to reclaim baby.
> I am assuming the father gave up parental rights... or that will be another can of worms down the road.


I know he doesn't have rights, She may not have put him on the birth certificate, but she pressed charges in the early months of the pregnancy for trying to kill her. So his rights were probably not too big an issue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a library / museum( depending how old the yarn is ) of yarn ????you should be charging him to look at it then you have more money for more yarn ????


 :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> 24 hours. She is down now- and normally doesn't wake again until the morning. Fortunately she had one of her delightful and happy days and stayed that way. I had been going to take her to the zoo or something but she was so happy here that other than going to Target to get some bath toys we stayed here. I've had it- but only in the way I normally feel after having her, not an I've done too much. Very puzzled look when I started running a bath for her, and not happy. But then she isn't all that keen on baths anyway and rarely sits down. But then was perfectly happy afterwards again.
> 
> When we went to Target there is a small area for kids to play so we stopped there fora while. Chatted to another two grandmothers. We all had grandkids within about a month of each other and at least two of us had a sibling for them on the way in September! And E and the other girl had the same jumpers on! the boy had a knitted jumper on, knitted by his grandmother so we had a bot of a chat about knitting as well.


Sounds like a great day with Elizabeth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, Camden Market is historical and a big tourist draw with 1,000 shops and stalls. The 2nd and 3rd floor were very badly damaged. 79 fire fighters and 10 trucks called in.


That's horrible, and so sad. I hope that there were no people damaged in the fire.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not planning on doing myself any harm. The nurse release was because skin no longer had a break so no need for supplies or dressing. They were only coming once a week to keep an eye on it and make sure I had all the supplies I wanted. I would not have seen them this week because of Dr. appointment anyhow so no need to put in for another month of insurance coverage.
> 
> The regular nurse happens to have developed a personal relationship with me. Because there was a new RN here when I got call on mom, their entire office was aware of that and my nurse called to see if she could keep number and keep in touch anyhow and the RN that came monthly for revaluation has also expressed that desire. I think I am well covered.
> 
> ...


This sure has been a long road for you. It's great that your nurses want to keep in touch with you. It gives you a warm feeling, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just spent the last hour tipping my room looking for my size4 crochet hook , only got one went to buy one last time I lost it and they didn't have that size , not surprised by that as its s very small Lys .must remember to try again next time I'm near there Well, I couldn't find it anywhere so decided to put everything back and what do I find right there were it should be ????


That's usually how I find whatever I'm missing, it never fails. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes she should have talked to you about it first. Well I hope whatever the outcome I hope it all works out for the best.


I hope so too. I'm sad that it's ruining a long friendship though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So tidy that I tidied the yarn away that I was wanting to use ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here we have had rain enough EVERY DAY to soak the ground. Too much! Even though DH cut the grass a week ago the back yard is alread super high again. Wish I could send you all some of it.


I'd gladly take a share. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh wow...well, sending positive thoughts for everything working out for the best.


Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it always seems to take forever and the mess unwavering. we will all send positive thoughts for friday to be the day you get your house back and some peace of mind.
hope the meds are doing the trick and that you are feeling better. keep the meditating going until then. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you, I think your hopes will come true. I definitely think they will finish but Friday. Sheet rock up in shower. I think they will put rest of Sheetrock up today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from technician repairing my machine (now for almost a month!) and it should be ready tomorrow. About time! Will hear from them again tomorrow to confirm it is done.


Hopefully they fixed it good this time and didn't mess it up again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did growing peanuts go? --- sam



budasha said:


> I like gooseberries too but haven't had any since I was a little girl. Mom and Dad used to have them on the farm along with raspberries, blackberries. Dad even tried growing peanuts one year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday needed another quick knit for a break from knitting afghan for oldest DD. Decided to start making and accumulating some hats for charity. Made this using the pattern Bankhead (on ravelry/free) and some I Love This Yarn I had in stash.


Nice hat, Gwen. I think I'll knit this in between my afghan blocks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sam- upwards and onwards! Ringo has claimed as his right a spot in bed with me, he is behaving impeccably, and making sure the world knows he is home!


I'm sure he missed you and doesn't want to leave your side.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

either that or they broke it and don't want to admit it. --- sam



budasha said:


> I was thinking I should consider that for one tooth as well. In my continuing denture saga..I went to the dentist's office yesterday to ask if they had found my denture. I was told that they had turned the place upside down and didn't find it. Very weird, I'm thinking. I suggested that perhaps they had given it to the student that was there that day. The answer was a very definite no and I'm thinking to myself that there wasn't even a pause before she answered. However, they are going to do an impression and make a temporary denture for me to use in the event that mine needs repair. Seems everyone is covering up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should be one of your grandchildren. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Sunday afternoon we did make the mini cheesecakes. Step Grandson literally devoured one. Probably would have done the same to the other 5 if I didn't stop him.
> 
> Yesterday Granddaughter learned how to make split pea soup in 5 minutes. Ham bone from Sunday's dinner, carrots, celery, onions from the freezer, peas from the pantry. I cut up vegetables and freeze individually, then into ziploc. I also do the same with Chuck roast. That way I can made beef mushroom barley soup at the drop of a hat. And the prep work is done all at one time for several future meals (tip - I have one of those cutters and showed husband hown it works. Now I clean vegetables, he cuts!).
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's more a case of them being greedy. The more scarce rooms become, the higher the price. Someone told us one town on the trans Canada has special rates & menus for when the road is closed by avalanche in winter & the prices go way up???? We wondered what all the evacuations were doing to the rates in Kamloops as that's where many went, it's the one place we've stayed in BC that's always been more reasonable. Don you know, BC stands for bring cash????????


 :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried peanuts one year, started a few plants in the house but they died after I set them out. I think it was the same year I tried to grow some cotton plants, I thought the pictures looked interesting but no success there either.????


If I remember correctly, Dad just planted them in the soil, similar to planting potatoes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought some of those & they actually taste pretty close to the Red Lobster ones. I bought a jar of Johnnys Garlic Spread & Seasoning at Costco that seems like the seasoning packet that came with the biscuit mix. I'm going to try my regular biscuit recipe with cheese added & use that on top. I really like this seasoning in mashed potatoes, DH isn't nuts about it but I still do them sometimes


I do have a scratch recipe for those biscuits and it does taste very good. I think I posted it on here a few years ago.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I like gooseberries too but haven't had any since I was a little girl. Mom and Dad used to have them on the farm along with raspberries, blackberries. Dad even tried growing peanuts one year.


I dont grow peanuts , but i find them buried all round my garden still in the shell . The only explanation I have is that it's squirrel s , they also bury horse chestnuts which sometimes start to grow in my flower beds


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am betting that someone trashed your denture and now will not confess to doing it. But, in any event, good that they will make a temporary denture for backup.


You're probably right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> how did growing peanuts go? --- sam


We did get some. I don't remember if it was a big crop but do know that he didn't try it again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you I am feeling better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> either that or they broke it and don't want to admit it. --- sam


Could be but the dentist, herself, seemed confused because she said they would usually return it to the client. So if it was destroyed, it was by her assistant.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I dont grow peanuts , but i find them buried all round my garden still in the shell . The only explanation I have is that it's squirrel s , they also bury horse chestnuts which sometimes start to grow in my flower beds


I used to feed the blue jays peanuts and would find them in the garden. I wonder if someone in your area is doing that, or feeding squirrels.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, thank you I am feeling better today.


So glad for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm finally caught up so better go and do something else. I've been on here for a couple of hours reading.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday needed another quick knit for a break from knitting afghan for oldest DD. Decided to start making and accumulating some hats for charity. Made this using the pattern Bankhead (on ravelry/free) and some I Love This Yarn I had in stash.


That's great Gwen. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, yum, I love seafood too. The kids and I use to gather mussels of the rocks at Cold Spring Harbor, L.I., NY. And clam in the Great South Bay, L.I., NY.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja! My Mantra when walking, is 'Bad leg, good leg, sticks', I find without the long corridors of the hospital to practise on, I do get in muddles- oh for a day without rain, and other commitments. It is so amazing to have had the nerve pain lifted!


The long corridors of the hospital are great for walking practice, unfortunately most homes don't have them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I just feel so lucky to have friend's home to retreat to. Honestly, I'm glad I'm so naive I didn't understand what this would entail or I wouldn't have done it. I'm with Heidi, if I ever need renovation again I'm moving out til it is finished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Talking about fake crab meat, ours is listed as pollock. I sometimes buy it but it certainly has a different texture.


We had a sarimi plant on Kodiak, it stank but they made the sarimi (fake seafoods) out of different parts of a combination of whatever there was, cod, pallock, whatever.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How fantastic this is going to be with the butterfly cardigan. Fan and Feather stitch has always made me think of butterflies too.


Thank you Gwen here is the dress and cardigan together along with the prototype of a sandal to go with it


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The big ones, seared in butter., maybe toss in a little white wine. Heaven.


Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Sunday afternoon we did make the mini cheesecakes. Step Grandson literally devoured one. Probably would have done the same to the other 5 if I didn't stop him.
> 
> Yesterday Granddaughter learned how to make split pea soup in 5 minutes. Ham bone from Sunday's dinner, carrots, celery, onions from the freezer, peas from the pantry. I cut up vegetables and freeze individually, then into ziploc. I also do the same with Chuck roast. That way I can made beef mushroom barley soup at the drop of a hat. And the prep work is done all at one time for several future meals (tip - I have one of those cutters and showed husband hown it works. Now I clean vegetables, he cuts!).
> 
> ...


I want to do more stuff in advance for the freezer, but I definitely need a bigger freezer than the little on I have in the garage. 
The cookbooks are a great idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you got some well earned rest . Hope you are not aching too much


Last night was bad when I went to bed. That's when my legs really were painful. Today just sore. I've been to get needles and yarn for toddlers hats and sweater, then stopped at DD's for a bit. Arriana loaned me a necklace while I was there and made pizza smoothies in her toy blender! Did dishes when I got home and now thinking about a nap! Probably won't fall asleep but it's a nice thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen here is the dress and cardigan together along with the prototype of a sandal to go with it


Those are great!!
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up and need to get ready to head to the gym in a bit, then knit group. 
See you all this evening, I think Marla and I are going to the farmers market after knitting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had never heard of that place... Checked it out a bit and might be worth it. Do you have to make appointment before you go and can they do it in one day or do you have to stay?
> 
> Good thing there is a drug he can take. I can take any pain reliever, but some work better. Norco, not so much. I never would have made it through the wound vac dressing changes without either morphine or hydrocodone when I got home and I have Aleve every morning for knee. What I can't take is Buspar or Wellbutrion or Betadyne. I itch so bad I scratch myself bloody and can't sleep at all. Hope he is out of pain and heals quickly.


Algadones, Mexico. I have the dr information if you want it and will pm you with it if you do. Yes you need to make an appointment, but it's done in one day except for the cap to go on the implant post. That needs to wait at least 90 days for healing to make sure the bone graft takes well so the post stays in place. $800 for everything except the cap when DH had it done there in January. It would have been another $20 for the cap. Caps and dentures are a 2 day deal. Make the impression today, a courtier picks it up with instructions and brings it back tomorrow! Our friends have gone to that dentist for about 15 years and are very happy with him. DH has been happy with the work done in January.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> 24 hours. She is down now- and normally doesn't wake again until the morning. Fortunately she had one of her delightful and happy days and stayed that way. I had been going to take her to the zoo or something but she was so happy here that other than going to Target to get some bath toys we stayed here. I've had it- but only in the way I normally feel after having her, not an I've done too much. Very puzzled look when I started running a bath for her, and not happy. But then she isn't all that keen on baths anyway and rarely sits down. But then was perfectly happy afterwards again.
> 
> When we went to Target there is a small area for kids to play so we stopped there fora while. Chatted to another two grandmothers. We all had grandkids within about a month of each other and at least two of us had a sibling for them on the way in September! And E and the other girl had the same jumpers on! the boy had a knitted jumper on, knitted by his grandmother so we had a bot of a chat about knitting as well.


So glad to hear that you are only s normal tired after having E, and not overly tired. Sounds like she was a good girl for grandma. Nice to have something in common to talk about with others as you watch them play.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just spent the last hour tipping my room looking for my size4 crochet hook , only got one went to buy one last time I lost it and they didn't have that size , not surprised by that as its s very small Lys .must remember to try again next time I'm near there Well, I couldn't find it anywhere so decided to put everything back and what do I find right there were it should be ????


That's the way it goes for me. Just wish all my missing knitting needles would turn up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from technician repairing my machine (now for almost a month!) and it should be ready tomorrow. About time! Will hear from them again tomorrow to confirm it is done.


Hope it's fixed correctly this time, and works well for a long time to come!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie and Margaret, thank you, med seems to be working already.


That's good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it must have rained during the night tami - my porch was wet when i go tup this morning. the sun is burning through so i have an idea it will be a fairly humid day.
> --- sam


Yes, it was raining here at midnight. I know it was still at it at 2:30 this morning as I had trouble sleeping until after that. We had another 1/4" in the rain gauge when I emptied it a little bit ago. It is very humid out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tami mentioned the rain we had yesterday - so much so that we had three 'swimming pools' in our side yard - the boys had the canoe out and were canoeing in the middle pool - maybe a foot deep. the top pool 'waterfalled' into the middle pool and the second into the third. we need to get some tiles replaced to keep that from happening. the boys sure had fun. my only worry was that i wondered what was in the water - it was runoff from the field behind us. who knows what junk the farmer has used on it. --- sam


I saw the photos Heidi posted on Facebook. Oh my goodness! And I agree wondering what was in the run off.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was thinking I should consider that for one tooth as well. In my continuing denture saga..I went to the dentist's office yesterday to ask if they had found my denture. I was told that they had turned the place upside down and didn't find it. Very weird, I'm thinking. I suggested that perhaps they had given it to the student that was there that day. The answer was a very definite no and I'm thinking to myself that there wasn't even a pause before she answered. However, they are going to do an impression and make a temporary denture for me to use in the event that mine needs repair. Seems everyone is covering up.


Yes, it seems like someone is covering up someone's mistake. But I'm glad they are going to do a temporary denture for you, as long as they don't charge you for it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Sunday afternoon we did make the mini cheesecakes. Step Grandson literally devoured one. Probably would have done the same to the other 5 if I didn't stop him.
> 
> Yesterday Granddaughter learned how to make split pea soup in 5 minutes. Ham bone from Sunday's dinner, carrots, celery, onions from the freezer, peas from the pantry. I cut up vegetables and freeze individually, then into ziploc. I also do the same with Chuck roast. That way I can made beef mushroom barley soup at the drop of a hat. And the prep work is done all at one time for several future meals (tip - I have one of those cutters and showed husband hown it works. Now I clean vegetables, he cuts!).
> 
> ...


Those are great ideas! And the grands will treasure the cookbooks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen here is the dress and cardigan together along with the prototype of a sandal to go with it


Looks great together!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i've been channeling you for the last couple days and my ribbing looks much better. it may become perfect like yours one or these days but it sure looks better than usual right now. appreciate the help. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look so good together sonja - and the butterfly sandal looks great. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen here is the dress and cardigan together along with the prototype of a sandal to go with it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, your designs are so lovely. Wish you would send a few pics and text to knitting magazines. Im sure they would want to do article.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How good this is. Sounds like all are healing a bit better. wonderful.


Thanks Joyce!
I am definitely easier for having started the diuretic- not sure why they did not give it to me in hospital.
I need to get off this hard chair for my comfy one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> letting them know he is home and all is well. --- sam


Indeed!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought some of those & they actually taste pretty close to the Red Lobster ones. I bought a jar of Johnnys Garlic Spread & Seasoning at Costco that seems like the seasoning packet that came with the biscuit mix. I'm going to try my regular biscuit recipe with cheese added & use that on top. I really like this seasoning in mashed potatoes, DH isn't nuts about it but I still do them sometimes


I have a book somewhere with what it claims is red lobster recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad for the both of you.


Thank you Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I like gooseberries too but haven't had any since I was a little girl. Mom and Dad used to have them on the farm along with raspberries, blackberries. Dad even tried growing peanuts one year.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad he's back home to keep you company. Does it save you some $$'by bringing him home early or do you still have to pay for the whole time?


They just charged me for the days he was there- so I have more to cover the taxi to the doctor.

Our temperature today is to be 12* winter is definitely here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad the nerve pain is better, hopefully in a few more weeks you will be as good as the bionic woman????


That is the goal- almost raison d'etre!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry it is now so cold for you in the Pacific area. Wish I could send you some of our heat. You could, in turn, send me some of your rain. Wish it were possible, eh?
Unhappy with my knocker so undid it and wound the yarn, and am starting over. I need some of that knitting karma that Sam has had. But, the second time, I hope, will be the charm. 

Julie, so glad you are feeling a bit better. It will be even moreso when you get rid of that excess fluid. Keep hydrated and exercising as you have been doing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They just charged me for the days he was there- so I have more to cover the taxi to the doctor.
> 
> Our temperature today is to be 12* winter is definitely here!


I am glad they only charged you for the days Ringo was there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure he missed you and doesn't want to leave your side.


The new lady doing my shower has just been- and he behaved very well indeed- he is such a good boy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The long corridors of the hospital are great for walking practice, unfortunately most homes don't have them.


That is very true.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> they look so good together sonja - and the butterfly sandal looks great. --- sam


Thank you Sam I am going to post a picture tomorrow as I want an opinion before I sew them up as one butterfly is all blue round the edge and the other butterfly is blue and pink because of the way the yarn runs , can't get a good picture now as its late evening . I've got more pink left to change if necessary but I like the blue edge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorry it is now so cold for you in the Pacific area. Wish I could send you some of our heat. You could, in turn, send me some of your rain. Wish it were possible, eh?
> Unhappy with my knocker so undid it and wound the yarn, and am starting over. I need some of that knitting karma that Sam has had. But, the second time, I hope, will be the charm.
> 
> Julie, so glad you are feeling a bit better. It will be even moreso when you get rid of that excess fluid. Keep hydrated and exercising as you have been doing.


And it is always better when freshly showered. Had strawberries yoghurt and some of Fan's honey for breakfast.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, your designs are so lovely. Wish you would send a few pics and text to knitting magazines. Im sure they would want to do article.


Thank you Joy


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Very cute outfit!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They just charged me for the days he was there- so I have more to cover the taxi to the doctor.
> 
> Our temperature today is to be 12* winter is definitely here!


Good news about the kennel payment , not so good about the weather hoping you are keeping warm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

wendyacz said:


> Very cute outfit!


Thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know he doesn't have rights, She may not have put him on the birth certificate, but she pressed charges in the early months of the pregnancy for trying to kill her. So his rights were probably not too big an issue.


I would think that would terminate all rights, good god! That girl has sure been through enough


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen here is the dress and cardigan together along with the prototype of a sandal to go with it


I think that's just the cutest little set


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I better post these recipes b fore I forget. I had one half typed this morning but the phone range & when I came back it was gone????

Lemon Delight

Crust

1-1/2 cups flour
1 cups chopped pecans
1/2 cup melted butter
Mix & press into a 9 X 13 pan. Bake at 350 for 15 minutes & let cool

Cream cheese layer
8 ounces/250 gm cream cheese
1 cup icing sugar
1 cup cool whip - I'm sure you could use whipped cream for those who don't have this

Mix & spread love on cooled crust

Make a lemon pie filling mix as directed or from scratch if. You're really ambitious???? Let cool & spread on cream cheese layer

Top with cool whip ( or whipped cream). Sprinkle with a few chopped pecans. 

It's really good


Puffed Wheat Cake

2/3 cup butter
1 cup cane or corn syrup
2 cups brown sugar
4 tablespoons cocoa
2 tsp vanilla

Put this all in a saucepan & heat until it begins to bubble
Add 12 cups puffed wheat. Press in a 9 X 13 pan & let cool
I hate to break it to all of you but this stuff is sort of like popcorn, you start picking at it & pretty soon 1/2 the pan is gone????????????. & it's so good for the waistline too????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, that's really great work. Time to see about selling some patterns I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good news about the kennel payment , not so good about the weather hoping you are keeping warm


I am allowing that warmth is important- expecting a wopping bill, but so be it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What fun and good learning expriences for your grandchildren. By the way, what are "right-unders"?


Teddy bear said:


> Sunday afternoon we did make the mini cheesecakes. Step Grandson literally devoured one. Probably would have done the same to the other 5 if I didn't stop him.
> 
> Yesterday Granddaughter learned how to make split pea soup in 5 minutes. Ham bone from Sunday's dinner, carrots, celery, onions from the freezer, peas from the pantry. I cut up vegetables and freeze individually, then into ziploc. I also do the same with Chuck roast. That way I can made beef mushroom barley soup at the drop of a hat. And the prep work is done all at one time for several future meals (tip - I have one of those cutters and showed husband hown it works. Now I clean vegetables, he cuts!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...Sam I was thinking I should too! Would love a copy of the grandkids cook books Teddy Bear is making them! Also, Teddy Bear what is the name of the cutting machine you use to prep your veggies?


thewren said:


> i should be one of your grandchildren. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!


tami_ohio said:


> Hope it's fixed correctly this time, and works well for a long time to come!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that's just the cutest little set


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, that's really great work. Time to see about selling some patterns I think.


Thank you very much Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am allowing that warmth is important- expecting a wopping bill, but so be it!


The down side of keeping warm . I'm still moaning away about the big hike in my bill it's really been a struggle this last couple of months . I'm hoping my next bill in September is a lot lower but till then I 'll keep muttering away when I pay


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm definitely going to have to look into getting some more crochet hooks , wasn't to sure when I first started learning wether I liked crochet or not , think it had something to do with being left handed and not at all comfortable with holding the hook but now I've settled into doing it my way , im crocheting a lot more
> Thinking about getting some hooks with grips on , think they will be more comfortable for me


I work left handed when I crochet, and I find it doesn't cause any problems. I'm just on the "wrong side," which doesn't matter because everything still comes out as it should!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen here is the dress and cardigan together along with the prototype of a sandal to go with it


The cardigan fits very well with the dress and the sandals are so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just saw on the news that Game of Thrones new season will be starting on Sunday. Since I gave up HBO, I wonder if I'll be able to get it on any other channel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, it seems like someone is covering up someone's mistake. But I'm glad they are going to do a temporary denture for you, as long as they don't charge you for it!


No charge to me. I don't think they would have dared to mention a charge.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They just charged me for the days he was there- so I have more to cover the taxi to the doctor.
> 
> Our temperature today is to be 12* winter is definitely here!


Too cold for me. I hope you stay warm and cozy inside.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The new lady doing my shower has just been- and he behaved very well indeed- he is such a good boy.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am allowing that warmth is important- expecting a wopping bill, but so be it!


Hope the bill isn't too horrible but you definitely don't want to get chilled. You will hurt more because you will tighten up your muscles the colder you get.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I better post these recipes b fore I forget. I had one half typed this morning but the phone range & when I came back it was gone????
> 
> Lemon Delight
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipes, Bonnie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> No charge to me. I don't think they would have dared to mention a charge.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Sunday afternoon we did make the mini cheesecakes. Step Grandson literally devoured one. Probably would have done the same to the other 5 if I didn't stop him.
> 
> Yesterday Granddaughter learned how to make split pea soup in 5 minutes. Ham bone from Sunday's dinner, carrots, celery, onions from the freezer, peas from the pantry. I cut up vegetables and freeze individually, then into ziploc. I also do the same with Chuck roast. That way I can made beef mushroom barley soup at the drop of a hat. And the prep work is done all at one time for several future meals (tip - I have one of those cutters and showed husband hown it works. Now I clean vegetables, he cuts!).
> 
> ...


Teenaged boys sure can put away the food! My son could eat as much as his sisters put together, I think. LOL The grocery bill dropped a good bit when he left home.

Cookbook is a fantastic idea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's the way it goes for me. Just wish all my missing knitting needles would turn up!


I figure somewhere all my missing dpns and a couple of crochet hooks are having a tremendous vacation. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The down side of keeping warm . I'm still moaning away about the big hike in my bill it's really been a struggle this last couple of months . I'm hoping my next bill in September is a lot lower but till then I 'll keep muttering away when I pay


And didn't they increase charges on you, or something I seem to recall not so long ago?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too cold for me. I hope you stay warm and cozy inside.


That is my goal, Liz!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, it seems like someone is covering up someone's mistake. But I'm glad they are going to do a temporary denture for you, as long as they don't charge you for it!


Sure does sound fishy. Glad they're making a temporary, though. Mine came home with me too, just in case I need them.

I've got a small "hot spot" on my gums but I'm still learning this new denture. It's a bit bigger and sturdier than the temporary (as it should be). The dentist said give it about three weeks to settle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the bill isn't too horrible but you definitely don't want to get chilled. You will hurt more because you will tighten up your muscles the colder you get.


I got about $40 extra aside this week- must increase it again. I had a three month Broadband holiday for joining the company for my electricity- but that is at an end.
Keeping warm- all Ganseyed up!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i've been channeling you for the last couple days and my ribbing looks much better. it may become perfect like yours one or these days but it sure looks better than usual right now. appreciate the help. lol --- sam


 :sm24: Happy to help! :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I work left handed when I crochet, and I find it doesn't cause any problems. I'm just on the "wrong side," which doesn't matter because everything still comes out as it should!


Me too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I better post these recipes b fore I forget. I had one half typed this morning but the phone range & when I came back it was gone????
> 
> Lemon Delight
> 
> ...


I can see that...that's how I do with the krispie treats, too, so can't make those often. Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank God!!! We have rain, don't know how much or little we'll get, but whatever we get is a Godsend. Joyce, hopefully it'll hit SD or you all next.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've put in a request for my vitamin refill...only take them on Wednesday, and took the last one last week, thinking I'd go to the pharmacy in plenty of time. Here it is Tuesday afternoon and did I go? Ha. They should be ready by 10 a.m. so no problem in the end. I've gone three times to look for the herbal supplement my doc recommended, and the store is out! So I'm deciding whether to reorder my previous herb mix...I ran out because I was thinking I could find the other locally but two stores didn't have it and that's probably why I'm not sleeping well. Tonight I'll make tea instead.

Crafting was on hold today. We went to the breakfast and I had my beans. Heh. Then back to the house for work and then fixed supper. I'm working on a layout for the bowtie quilt. Messed myself up by making four more blocks because the fabric as so cute! The idea I had worked with sixteen blocks but not twenty. Oh well. I'm sure it will be good. 

Back later. Hugs and blessings!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I figure somewhere all my missing dpns and a couple of crochet hooks are having a tremendous vacation. LOL


I found the crochet hooks and double points. It's the 3 sets of interchangeable needles that I want to know where are! I can find a couple in each set but that is all. I don't have THAT many UFOs on needles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank God!!! We have rain, don't know how much or little we'll get, but whatever we get is a Godsend. Joyce, hopefully it'll hit SD or you all next.


Yay! Hoping for more all over the west! Two of our fires are contained, at least, for the moment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got about $40 extra aside this week- must increase it again. I had a three month Broadband holiday for joining the company for my electricity- but that is at an end.
> Keeping warm- all Ganseyed up!


Glad you have the extra. Hope you can add to it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank God!!! We have rain, don't know how much or little we'll get, but whatever we get is a Godsend. Joyce, hopefully it'll hit SD or you all next.


Hallelujah! May you get just the right amount, and everyone else who needs it, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've put in a request for my vitamin refill...only take them on Wednesday, and took the last one last week, thinking I'd go to the pharmacy in plenty of time. Here it is Tuesday afternoon and did I go? Ha. They should be ready by 10 a.m. so no problem in the end. I've gone three times to look for the herbal supplement my doc recommended, and the store is out! So I'm deciding whether to reorder my previous herb mix...I ran out because I was thinking I could find the other locally but two stores didn't have it and that's probably why I'm not sleeping well. Tonight I'll make tea instead.
> 
> Crafting was on hold today. We went to the breakfast and I had my beans. Heh. Then back to the house for work and then fixed supper. I'm working on a layout for the bowtie quilt. Messed myself up by making four more blocks because the fabric as so cute! The idea I had worked with sixteen blocks but not twenty. Oh well. I'm sure it will be good.
> 
> Back later. Hugs and blessings!


Turn the extra blocks into pillows. Hope you sleep well tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the rain seems to have mostly stopped for now, but it was sure a heck of a good dowsing, more would be great, but I'm not going to get greedy. Now for everyone else that needs some to get some, but not too much all at once, we don't want to be floating the nile or have to build an ARC. 
In 98 after the big flood in San Antonio, one of the churches had on their announcement board, " please don't all pray for rain at one time next time". LOL!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Turn the extra blocks into pillows. Hope you sleep well tonight.


I'm not sure what I will do with the extras, but DD helped me lay it out a bunch of ways and I found one I liked...with sixteen blocks! Ha. So I'll think on how to make those others part of another project.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, your designs are so lovely. Wish you would send a few pics and text to knitting magazines. Im sure they would want to do article.


I agree, and tell them you need plenty of copies to sign and send us all. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would think that would terminate all rights, good god! That girl has sure been through enough


Even as a child, she was molested by her stepfather and mom and grands wouldn't listen, then mom finally either caught him or something, divorced him, took money and didn't let him have visitation with his kids, but never pressed charges or even said she was sorry to J, poor girl has had more than her fair share in life period. I pray she finds a GOOD guy, and is able to settle down with her kids and have a happy life from here to old age. She's cleaned house for her grandparents until her grandmother died, then kept it up and took care of her grandfather til he passed, helped her great grandmother when she was still alive and had recently been taking care of her other grandmother and aunt, so she's definitely earned some bonus points I think.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yay! Hoping for more all over the west! Two of our fires are contained, at least, for the moment.


Wonderful you got rain. None where I am, but a bit over the Brian Head fire in southwestern UT..still not contained.

Glad that some of the DPNs have been found. Now perhaps the rest of the tools will turn up. One can hope.

Julie and Fan, hoping you are able to keep nice and warm. Good you have beautiful Ganseys to wear.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, pray that she will find happiness, she surely deserves a happy life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. Praying she will be blessed.


sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, pray that she will find happiness, she surely deserves a happy life.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We haven't gotten any rain yet. Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I figure somewhere all my missing dpns and a couple of crochet hooks are having a tremendous vacation. LOL


The sock monster took them to do some mending I think. 
:sm17:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I found the crochet hooks and double points. It's the 3 sets of interchangeable needles that I want to know where are! I can find a couple in each set but that is all. I don't have THAT many UFOs on needles.


I know, right? I can't find any of my US7 circulars, I know I have like 5 different pairs, 2 of Kollage and I can't find a 1, where in the great abyss do they go? I know that someone is not sneaking into the house and stealing all my size 7's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yay! Hoping for more all over the west! Two of our fires are contained, at least, for the moment.


That is good news, hopefully more to be contained soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hallelujah! May you get just the right amount, and everyone else who needs it, too.


AMEN!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful you got rain. None where I am, but a bit over the Brian Head fire in southwestern UT..still not contained.
> 
> Glad that some of the DPNs have been found. Now perhaps the rest of the tools will turn up. One can hope.
> 
> Julie and Fan, hoping you are able to keep nice and warm. Good you have beautiful Ganseys to wear.


Great that there was some over the fire, but I hope that you all get enough to help put out the fires and some for the rest of the plant life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, pray that she will find happiness, she surely deserves a happy life.


Thank you, I agree. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto. Praying she will be blessed.


Thank you, from our mouths to Gods ears.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for stopping by wendyacz - we hope you enjoyed having a cuppa with us and that you will return real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



wendyacz said:


> Very cute outfit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja! My Mantra when walking, is 'Bad leg, good leg, sticks', I find without the long corridors of the hospital to practise on, I do get in muddles- oh for a day without rain, and other commitments. It is so amazing to have had the nerve pain lifted!


Hospitals are better for walking if you aren't up to much or it is raining thats for sure. HAs the other pain settled now that was bothering you when you first got home? Is the overall pain better than pre-op yet?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - both recipes really sound good. thanks for sharing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I better post these recipes b fore I forget. I had one half typed this morning but the phone range & when I came back it was gone????
> 
> Lemon Delight
> 
> Puffed Wheat Cake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buy a new set and the others will show up. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I know, right? I can't find any of my US7 circulars, I know I have like 5 different pairs, 2 of Kollage and I can't find a 1, where in the great abyss do they go? I know that someone is not sneaking into the house and stealing all my size 7's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

everyone talking about rain - i wish i could have sent you some of ours - i think a lot of the farmers around here have lost their bean crops. mike - gary's brother - his beans are still under water - the ditches are full and the water is just not moving fast enough. a clog somewhere in the works. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Then I wonder why they don't just say that they're dried grapes?


But so all sultanas and raisins so why aren't dried grapes? Currants to those of who have them routinely are dried grapes. All the others are redcurrants, blackcurrants or whatever. Why the name currants I don't know though but maybe from somewhere that didn't have the currants that grow on bushes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds good.


You only thaw the bananas enough for the blades to deal them-you don't actually want them to defrost.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

All went fine with Elizabeth. She sat on my lap for a minute or two while she finished waking up and then said 'Baby'-so out came Baby! Wasn't sure about having Weetbix- she has then when she comes to Grandmas and she was already there .Very happy to get to childcare and go inside showing me where to put her bag etc but then when I said goodbye she burst into tears with loud crying. Decided the best thing was to give her another kiss and leave. She did that when she first started every time Vicky left her. And it could be the first time anyone else dropped her off- not sure that Brett would have done as opposite direction for him to work while very close to Vicks. Sure she would have settled soon enough.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


Gorgeous! :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gorgeous! :sm24:


Thank you, it's been quite challenging on 27 count even weave fabric. I nicknamed her Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts, she sure got me tied up in stitches and knots lol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I work left handed when I crochet, and I find it doesn't cause any problems. I'm just on the "wrong side," which doesn't matter because everything still comes out as it should!


I'm on the wrong side too and I hold the hook like I'm holding a spoon but that's ok as that's how I'm comfortable with it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They just charged me for the days he was there- so I have more to cover the taxi to the doctor.
> 
> Our temperature today is to be 12* winter is definitely here!


And we are looking a lovely 18. Have the back door open it is so nice outside.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> The cardigan fits very well with the dress and the sandals are so cute.


Thank you Liz


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely fan - i am sure catherine will treasure it. --- sam



Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad you have the extra. Hope you can add to it.


I must try- I prefer to be ahead, although I suppose I should try and put it in the bank- but that method doesn't work very well for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

midnight - very definitely my bedtime. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful you got rain. None where I am, but a bit over the Brian Head fire in southwestern UT..still not contained.
> 
> Glad that some of the DPNs have been found. Now perhaps the rest of the tools will turn up. One can hope.
> 
> Julie and Fan, hoping you are able to keep nice and warm. Good you have beautiful Ganseys to wear.


it is good- Fan has her lovely cardigans, and the sweater she just knitted.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely fan - i am sure catherine will treasure it. --- sam


Thank you Sam, my worn out fingers appreciate it Lol! Enjoy your sleep!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> buy a new set and the others will show up. --- sam


Sam, that is how I ended up with so many sets to begin with. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hospitals are better for walking if you aren't up to much or it is raining thats for sure. HAs the other pain settled now that was bothering you when you first got home? Is the overall pain better than pre-op yet?


over-all everything is much more bearable- except for a sharp ache in the left groin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


she is lovely Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we are looking a lovely 18. Have the back door open it is so nice outside.


shouldn't grumble it has been very mild till now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


Beautiful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> over-all everything is much more bearable- except for a sharp ache in the left groin.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Even as a child, she was molested by her stepfather and mom and grands wouldn't listen, then mom finally either caught him or something, divorced him, took money and didn't let him have visitation with his kids, but never pressed charges or even said she was sorry to J, poor girl has had more than her fair share in life period. I pray she finds a GOOD guy, and is able to settle down with her kids and have a happy life from here to old age. She's cleaned house for her grandparents until her grandmother died, then kept it up and took care of her grandfather til he passed, helped her great grandmother when she was still alive and had recently been taking care of her other grandmother and aunt, so she's definitely earned some bonus points I think.


What an awful time that poor girl has had , in my opinion stepfather should be in jail and mother should have been punished too for not listening to her own child


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This cross stitch is such a work of art Fan. You do such nice work.


Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


It's beautiful Fan. It will make a perfect gift


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just checking in quickly before heading to bed myself. Sending love and prayers for all. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sincere thanks Sonja, Margaret, and Gwen. 
I'm onto the last 3 sections of Darth Vader, so hopefully he will be finished before too long. It's only 2 colours cream and black, so quite easy to create.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> All went fine with Elizabeth. She sat on my lap for a minute or two while she finished waking up and then said 'Baby'-so out came Baby! Wasn't sure about having Weetbix- she has then when she comes to Grandmas and she was already there .Very happy to get to childcare and go inside showing me where to put her bag etc but then when I said goodbye she burst into tears with loud crying. Decided the best thing was to give her another kiss and leave. She did that when she first started every time Vicky left her. And it could be the first time anyone else dropped her off- not sure that Brett would have done as opposite direction for him to work while very close to Vicks. Sure she would have settled soon enough.


That's great. 
Awe, she was didn't want grandma to leave, but leaving anyway is the best way to deal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


Oh wow!!! That's fabulous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What an awful time that poor girl has had , in my opinion stepfather should be in jail and mother should have been punished too for not listening to her own child


I agree. But on her mother's behalf, she is bipolar and I don't think she was diagnosed or medicated back then, not that that excuses her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, off to bed, sweet dreams and a sunny or rainy day depending on what you need.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow!!! That's fabulous!!!


Thank you Kaye Jo, do hope the troubles affecting you and family will resolve very soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:



> Even as a child, she was molested by her stepfather and mom and grands wouldn't listen, then mom finally either caught him or something, divorced him, took money and didn't let him have visitation with his kids, but never pressed charges or even said she was sorry to J, poor girl has had more than her fair share in life period. I pray she finds a GOOD guy, and is able to settle down with her kids and have a happy life from here to old age. She's cleaned house for her grandparents until her grandmother died, then kept it up and took care of her grandfather til he passed, helped her great grandmother when she was still alive and had recently been taking care of her other grandmother and aunt, so she's definitely earned some bonus points I think.


That poor woman. I can never understand why people don't believe when someone says they've been molested, who would make that up? I hope life get better for her


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


That looks great. What a wonderful gift for Catherine


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, it's been quite challenging on 27 count even weave fabric. I nicknamed her Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts, she sure got me tied up in stitches and knots lol!


????????I could never see to do that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What an awful time that poor girl has had , in my opinion stepfather should be in jail and mother should have been punished too for not listening to her own child


Exactly! No punishment harsh enough for someone who does that. I think maybe hung up by the offending parts & let people throw rocks?????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I could never see to do that!


Thank you, she was very hard to do before I had cataract surgery, had to wear strong magnifying glasses for it. It got a lot easier once my eyes were fixed.
I don't want to keep it, I am really over it! So gifting it is the best outcome I think.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly! No punishment harsh enough for someone who does that. I think maybe hung up by the offending parts & let people throw rocks?????


I read somewhere that in certain villages if a person is found guilty then he is sent to the women of the village before sentencing , if still alive he is then imprisoned for life


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie.
> Glad you made it home without getting soaking wet , hope the rain does come to the parts that need it to help put out any fires
> Something happened to our cucumbers , they started growing got to about 3 inches and started to shrivel up , it the first time we have tried cucumbers so we obviously did something wrong , the lemon one is still doing ok but only at the flower part so far , have eaten the last of the raspberries from sons plant , and I'm heartily sick of lettuce ????


We have had some nice lettuce but it should be getting too hot for it soon. We really should plant that in Sept. The neighbor brought a bag of goodies over Sunday. I have never seen such big cucumbers in my life. I have no idea what to do with them all. I like them with just vinegar, water and pepper.... but way too many for that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 24 hours. She is down now- and normally doesn't wake again until the morning. Fortunately she had one of her delightful and happy days and stayed that way. I had been going to take her to the zoo or something but she was so happy here that other than going to Target to get some bath toys we stayed here. I've had it- but only in the way I normally feel after having her, not an I've done too much. Very puzzled look when I started running a bath for her, and not happy. But then she isn't all that keen on baths anyway and rarely sits down. But then was perfectly happy afterwards again.
> 
> When we went to Target there is a small area for kids to play so we stopped there fora while. Chatted to another two grandmothers. We all had grandkids within about a month of each other and at least two of us had a sibling for them on the way in September! And E and the other girl had the same jumpers on! the boy had a knitted jumper on, knitted by his grandmother so we had a bot of a chat about knitting as well.


How nice that there is a play area in Target. I've not seen that here... just at McDonalds IT makes the shopping a lot easier when the kiddos know they are going to get to play afterwards. How funny that all the grandmothers were knitters and expecting new ones. Guess it really is true about a small world.

Glad it went so well and that you could save yourself a long outing that may have been a bit tiring.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> They aren't finding out again.
> Loving watching her- she was so attentive of Baby today. Don't think she left her alone for more than half an hour at a time!


We weren't offered the choice of knowing in my day, and I'm glad. We really had no preference the first time but were so hoping to have another girl the second time, and we did!

I love watching them discover the world and the delight they take in new discoveries.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just spent the last hour tipping my room looking for my size4 crochet hook , only got one went to buy one last time I lost it and they didn't have that size , not surprised by that as its s very small Lys .must remember to try again next time I'm near there Well, I couldn't find it anywhere so decided to put everything back and what do I find right there were it should be ????


Never fails. I was looking for some earrings to give DD on Sunday. Have no idea what I did with them. Had them on Friday when I gave other DD her set. Now that she is gone, I'm sure to trip over them tomorrow!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just jumping in quick to say my stupid internet has been playing up and I couldnt get back to sign out. So if I go missing again that is what it is. 

Its on now so we will see. Back soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Didn't think of that! But I grew up on graham cracker marshmallow creme sandwiches, so that was nostalgic and fun, for me anyway.


A big treat when I was growing up was Fluffer Nutter sandwiches... Marshmallow Creme on peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do not spit on the patterns Jynx! LOLOL


 :sm23: :sm23: Told you my eyes weren't open.... Obviously, my fingers were asleep as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from technician repairing my machine (now for almost a month!) and it should be ready tomorrow. About time! Will hear from them again tomorrow to confirm it is done.


Glad it is FINALLY done. I would imagine the fact that they were having to do this repair for free, it kept getting moved to the back of the line.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, thank you, I think bath will be finished by Friday. Walls up yesterday. Prayers for DSIL, diverticulitis not fun.


Thank you.... DH had that many years ago.... Definitely not fun. He never had it again. I so hope it won't be a recurring problem for SIL.

So glad that you can see an end in sight and that the meds are working. We will be watching for pictures of the new "spa". (I believe mom took Gabapentin for the shingles. Is that what you are taking? Also, would love to know what she put you on for fungus. They have stopped treating mine because it is latent so I have lots of very expensive V-Fend sitting here. I am wondering what other drug might be effective.)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> We weren't offered the choice of knowing in my day, and I'm glad. We really had no preference the first time but were so hoping to have another girl the second time, and we did!
> 
> I love watching them discover the world and the delight they take in new discoveries.


I had no idea what i was having with my first 2 sons but had problems with my youngest or rightly said the hospital tests had problems i was fine , but i had to have amniocentesis it's a wonder I didn't have the baby right there when I saw the size of the needle they stuck in me not once but twice as the first time he didn't get it right even though he made a joke of x marks the spot , I really wanted to show him were to stick his needle ????but did find out I was having a boy which I was fine with as long as he was fit and healthy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> tami mentioned the rain we had yesterday - so much so that we had three 'swimming pools' in our side yard - the boys had the canoe out and were canoeing in the middle pool - maybe a foot deep. the top pool 'waterfalled' into the middle pool and the second into the third. we need to get some tiles replaced to keep that from happening. the boys sure had fun. my only worry was that i wondered what was in the water - it was runoff from the field behind us. who knows what junk the farmer has used on it. --- sam


Glad the boys weren't swimming in it. You are right about possible poisons in the runoff. Where do you need to replace tiles? Is there retaining wall?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday needed another quick knit for a break from knitting afghan for oldest DD. Decided to start making and accumulating some hats for charity. Made this using the pattern Bankhead (on ravelry/free) and some I Love This Yarn I had in stash.


Must go mark that pattern. I'm a big fan of that yarn and probably have odds and ends laying around as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja! My Mantra when walking, is 'Bad leg, good leg, sticks', I find without the long corridors of the hospital to practise on, I do get in muddles- oh for a day without rain, and other commitments. It is so amazing to have had the nerve pain lifted!


Yes, it is nice t have uninterrupted space for walking. I would just go around dining room table when first home and then made a larger circle through kitchen, but it is a lot more turning. It will be great when you can get outside for a walk. I found going to the mall and walking in bad weather was nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm definitely going to have to look into getting some more crochet hooks , wasn't to sure when I first started learning wether I liked crochet or not , think it had something to do with being left handed and not at all comfortable with holding the hook but now I've settled into doing it my way , im crocheting a lot more
> Thinking about getting some hooks with grips on , think they will be more comfortable for me


I'm a lefty too. That was never my problem. All the turning of the wrist is harder on me than knitting and I am so left-handed, I don't want to irritate that wrist. Lots of people find the hooks that are big and fat in the middle are more comfortable to hold. I've not tried one. (I do filet crochet because all that movement is just in fingers.)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great embroidery, Fan. Lucky recipient of so much work.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen here is the dress and cardigan together along with the prototype of a sandal to go with it


They look great together Sonja. Bet there are some very well dressed babies around your area! Do you ever get any orders from Mums who have seen one of your creations on a friends' baby?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know how you ar still sane after the last few years. I hope you are finally on the right side of all this


Sane? Me? There are those that would question that..... I do think I should be fine now that the mesh is all removed. It will just take time for muscles and skin to be fully healed so that I can get back to yoga and exercise to lose the weight I gained sitting around. I am a l little concerned about the abscess being totally gone but will ask him about it when I see him Friday. Naturally, he has taken on an extra surgery that day so they have moved my appointment back a couple hours. Sure hope it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, it's plenty sweet, you'll see when I dig out the recipe????


 :sm24: I do love a sweet treat.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, the rest of us would be out on our butt with a bad mark on our resume but those end up with a big payoff. My friends daughter is an accountant, she was telling us that some of those people seem to have a set up. They take a job in one province, & get booted after a time with a big severance, then move to another province & do it again. One of the higher ups in our health district was forced out by a guy above, he got a severance & went to a bigger & better job, then hired the guy who forced him out???? & we wonder why there's no healthcare $$$ for the people who actually do the caring????


Both thieves then.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> They look great together Sonja. Bet there are some very well dressed babies around your area! Do you ever get any orders from Mums who have seen one of your creations on a friends' baby?


Thank you Angela . I was asked a few times when I first started to sell my items but was really unsure of my knitting so kindly declined . I've since been asked twice at my knitting group and they have been really happy with the items so im happy too ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> The biscuits are so good. Costco was selling the boxed mix of these biscuits. I still have one package.


I bought them somewhere as well. Will have to check Costco.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

martina said:


> Great embroidery, Fan. Lucky recipient of so much work.


Thank you ,very much appreciated.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's more a case of them being greedy. The more scarce rooms become, the higher the price. Someone told us one town on the trans Canada has special rates & menus for when the road is closed by avalanche in winter & the prices go way up???? We wondered what all the evacuations were doing to the rates in Kamloops as that's where many went, it's the one place we've stayed in BC that's always been more reasonable. Don you know, BC stands for bring cash????????


We always went to Indianapolis for the 500 race. All the hotels triple their rates for that week-end and you must book for 3 nights. Greedy is exactly the right word. (Must tell DH about BC.)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


Beautiful. What a lot of work in that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I read somewhere that in certain villages if a person is found guilty then he is sent to the women of the village before sentencing , if still alive he is then imprisoned for life


That sounds fair enough to me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is very sad to think that sports figures are worth more money that our police officers who are always in the line of fire. It is disgraceful. I do understand that the money for sports does come from the gate receipts and the police salary from taxes.


The gate is getting so ridiculous for so many things that they may soon find that bites them in the butt. People are not going to be able to afford the games. We watch car racing all the time nd can see a vey noticeable decline in attendance. As for the tax situation,,,,,,, I really hate that they tell you they are raising taxes and the money will go to a particular place. We even vote in tax raises for schooling Then, it goes in the General Fund and the politicians decide where to spend it. Guess what? Never where they tell you the increase is going.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought some of those & they actually taste pretty close to the Red Lobster ones. I bought a jar of Johnnys Garlic Spread & Seasoning at Costco that seems like the seasoning packet that came with the biscuit mix. I'm going to try my regular biscuit recipe with cheese added & use that on top. I really like this seasoning in mashed potatoes, DH isn't nuts about it but I still do them sometimes


Those both sound like good ideas. I'll add that to my shopping list as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was thinking I should consider that for one tooth as well. In my continuing denture saga..I went to the dentist's office yesterday to ask if they had found my denture. I was told that they had turned the place upside down and didn't find it. Very weird, I'm thinking. I suggested that perhaps they had given it to the student that was there that day. The answer was a very definite no and I'm thinking to myself that there wasn't even a pause before she answered. However, they are going to do an impression and make a temporary denture for me to use in the event that mine needs repair. Seems everyone is covering up.


Me thinks they protest too much!!!! Good that they will at least make you a spare for emergencies, even though that isn't going to be as strong as the original.... it will fit better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Sunday afternoon we did make the mini cheesecakes. Step Grandson literally devoured one. Probably would have done the same to the other 5 if I didn't stop him.
> 
> Yesterday Granddaughter learned how to make split pea soup in 5 minutes. Ham bone from Sunday's dinner, carrots, celery, onions from the freezer, peas from the pantry. I cut up vegetables and freeze individually, then into ziploc. I also do the same with Chuck roast. That way I can made beef mushroom barley soup at the drop of a hat. And the prep work is done all at one time for several future meals (tip - I have one of those cutters and showed husband hown it works. Now I clean vegetables, he cuts!).
> 
> ...


The cookbook is a wonderful idea and will be treasured. Be sure to include a couple photographs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know he doesn't have rights, She may not have put him on the birth certificate, but she pressed charges in the early months of the pregnancy for trying to kill her. So his rights were probably not too big an issue.


Geez Louise~~~~ What a mess. That girl really needs a fresh start. Is she still taking care of grandma an aunt?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well, we finally got a good rain and the gardens are looking so much better already. It showered on and off yesterday and then rained steadily all night. Makes me want to get out and do some gardening but of course I'm not at home. Had to make a trip to the vet with one sick dog yesterday evening. She's had a tummy upset for a few days now and DD had her on a diet of chicken and rice. She won't even eat that now but the vet is not too worried about her. Gave her an injection and some paste to mix in with her food (which is not much good if she won't eat it) so we'll see what today brings. DGD and I plan to go out and treat ourselves to a mani/pedi each today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> The gate is getting so ridiculous for so many things that they may soon find that bites them in the butt. People are not going to be able to afford the games. We watch car racing all the time nd can see a vey noticeable decline in attendance. As for the tax situation,,,,,,, I really hate that they tell you they are raising taxes and the money will go to a particular place. We even vote in tax raises for schooling Then, it goes in the General Fund and the politicians decide where to spend it. Guess what? Never where they tell you the increase is going.


We get told here that there is no money and there has to be cut backs , the poor nurses haven't had a pay increase in years , yet when the prime minister wants to save her own position a Billion pounds is found just like that so she can do a deal


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> This sure has been a long road for you. It's great that your nurses want to keep in touch with you. It gives you a warm feeling, I'm sure.


Yes, I was so fortunate this time around. My first nurse was fabulous but left company for a new job. I couldn't believe my luck when the next one was such a dedicated person and so caring. She even came to deliver stuff at 9 at night on her way to her other job, just to be sure I had everything I needed. The RN that has to come once a month was from Cameroon and we actually had a lot in common on travels and such. Hope I never need them, but would definitely use or recommend this company.

I had lousy home health people on two previous occasions to the point that I just cancelled them and took care of myself.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marking spot to start on page 61. 3:15 and both kittens are now sleeping, one on my and one curled up along side. They want me to take them to bed. Night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How nice that there is a play area in Target. I've not seen that here... just at McDonalds IT makes the shopping a lot easier when the kiddos know they are going to get to play afterwards. How funny that all the grandmothers were knitters and expecting new ones. Guess it really is true about a small world.
> 
> Glad it went so well and that you could save yourself a long outing that may have been a bit tiring.


Actually in the shopping centre that Target is in.

It is school holidays here- otherwise I would have taken her to McDonalds as I could have got something like a toasted sandwich plus a free coffee as a Senior and let her play in the play area. But I figured that too many bigger kids would be around. And an increasing number of cafes are having play areas attached. Must find out which ones now that she loves playing in them.
There is a place here called Jelly Beans that has lots of play equipment for young kids which I thought of going to- but it seems they are closed on Tuesday!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here are the sandals I've knit / crochet using the bit of yarn that was left over from baby set, cant get s good picture but thats not my problem . My problem is the colour 
1 butterfly is fully edged in blue were as the 2nd one is mainly pink do you think it really matters is it just my slight OCD getting the better of me


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We weren't offered the choice of knowing in my day, and I'm glad. We really had no preference the first time but were so hoping to have another girl the second time, and we did!
> 
> I love watching them discover the world and the delight they take in new discoveries.


The option was there but not the norm and not really reliable. And needed to ask to be told whereas now you ask not to know. I remember Vicky saying that during the ultrasound they carefully skipped the relevant area as Vicky would have been able to tell.
We wanted girls- and in fact when Maryanne was put on my tummy in my doped state I thought her swollen labia was a scrotum. No idea if they said what she was but heard them saying something to David later about his daughter and thinking but its a boy. Anyway I was going to say I was amazed at how disappointed I was at having a boy. Assume if she had been a boy I would have quickly been happy with him.

And I wanted Elizabeth to be a girl- but this time I almost think I want a boy! I plan an item to knit once the baby arrives based on its gender. Know what I am doing for a boy this time but not a girl! And Vick thinks she has a little boy growing inside. But we will see in about 2 1/2 months.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are the sandals I've knit / crochet using the bit of yarn that was left over from baby set, cant get s good picture but thats not my problem . My problem is the colour
> 1 butterfly is fully edged in blue were as the 2nd one is mainly pink do you think it really matters is it just my slight OCD getting the better of me


I think it looks fine as is. And I did have a good before replying. The strip up the middle is the same colour as the front of the edging so looks fine IMHO.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, nice to meet other knitting grandmas.
> Cathy, thank you, already rash less burning and can see light at end of tunnel on bathroom being done!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> tami mentioned the rain we had yesterday - so much so that we had three 'swimming pools' in our side yard - the boys had the canoe out and were canoeing in the middle pool - maybe a foot deep. the top pool 'waterfalled' into the middle pool and the second into the third. we need to get some tiles replaced to keep that from happening. the boys sure had fun. my only worry was that i wondered what was in the water - it was runoff from the field behind us. who knows what junk the farmer has used on it. --- sam


I saw some photos that Heidi posted on fb. Gosh it must have been a lot of rain. :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja! My Mantra when walking, is 'Bad leg, good leg, sticks', I find without the long corridors of the hospital to practise on, I do get in muddles- oh for a day without rain, and other commitments. It is so amazing to have had the nerve pain lifted!


We could have a little bit of your rain, its cold cold here but we havent had decent rain for few weeks.

I am so happy for you regarding the "past" hip pain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> All went fine with Elizabeth. She sat on my lap for a minute or two while she finished waking up and then said 'Baby'-so out came Baby! Wasn't sure about having Weetbix- she has then when she comes to Grandmas and she was already there .Very happy to get to childcare and go inside showing me where to put her bag etc but then when I said goodbye she burst into tears with loud crying. Decided the best thing was to give her another kiss and leave. She did that when she first started every time Vicky left her. And it could be the first time anyone else dropped her off- not sure that Brett would have done as opposite direction for him to work while very close to Vicks. Sure she would have settled soon enough.


I'm sure she did settle quickly after you left, but it's horrible to leave them when they are upset isn't it.....ask me how I know! I once left Luke screaming at nursery and *I* cried all the way home! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, it is nice t have uninterrupted space for walking. I would just go around dining room table when first home and then made a larger circle through kitchen, but it is a lot more turning. It will be great when you can get outside for a walk. I found going to the mall and walking in bad weather was nice.


 :sm24: I've yet to find out how much help I can get from the ordinary taxi.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We could have a little bit of your rain, its cold cold here but we havent had decent rain for few weeks.
> 
> I am so happy for you regarding the "past" hip pain.


The wound pain is coming and going, and the swollen left leg is most uncomfortable. But getting there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


She is a beautiful little girl, Cathy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm sure she did settle quickly after you left, but it's horrible to leave them when they are upset isn't it.....ask me how I know! I once left Luke screaming at nursery and *I* cried all the way home! :sm16: :sm09:


She was like that when she first went but now never does! And Vick says she really enjoys it.
I remember you saying how much Luke screamed once. Will ring Vicky soon to see how things went this evening (and how Vicky went last night!)-and of course to check she did settle. I messaged Vicky to tell her what happened so I'm sure she checked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


Isn't she chubby indeed. But how beautiful. Is she still an easy baby for them?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Woke up with bad colitis and shingles. Damnit, have call into nurse for shingles med.


Oh no!!! I hope you will be ok. I have been having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia and although not as bad as other bouts it has drained me of energy. Seems to affect my whole body in addition to the pain. The strange thing is that I seem to get this when other people are getting the shingles. A friend of ours recently had shingles. I see where you said it might be something else, so I'm hoping it is. The shingles is one thing that keeps reminding you that it happened. There are times when the neuralgia pain has lasted for 2 months and actually felt unbelievable pain. At least this time it is milder (1 mo. now) and I am starting to feel some energy today. Hoping it turned out not to be the shingles Joy. Woke up with pain from the procedure done on my head but it is gone now. Phew....perhaps I laid on it while I was sleeping.

Thinking of all of you. Know some of you are out on the road traveling so hoping for good travels with lovely weather and safety above all. We just saw some friends in Ithaca, NY as their granddaughter is going to go to Ithaca College. What a beautiful area with one of the prettiest campus views ever. It is high on a hill overlooking the lake. This is the area that has so many waterfalls. It was fun seeing our friends and all their family but a little stressful driving with all the hills and curves. They rented a house out in the country near the city as there were 10 of them. Sure a lot cheaper than a hotel. We stayed at a hotel as there are so many deer and we didn't want to drive 2 hrs. back home the same day at night. Had a lovely time the next day exploring the city and then home so DH can keep up his concert for upcoming performances.

Julie, hoping you will soon be healed and able to be glad you had the surgery done. I'm sure the weeks after are not fun at all.

Hugs to all!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


Penelope Pudding is beautiful Cathy , you can tell they are sister's


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


How beautiful. If I'm remembering correctly, she looks quite a bit like her sister. What a precious time for you with new baby moments. I know you will really enjoy your sweet little Penelope. She looks quite cuddly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope so too. I'm sad that it's ruining a long friendship though.


Yes, that is very sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today,
> 
> Wow! That is truly gorgeous!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


Did they say graft or skin graft?
Praying that the infection will clear up quickly and without any complications.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen here is the dress and cardigan together along with the prototype of a sandal to go with it


Lovely. Its a gorgeous set Sonja. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, pray that she will find happiness, she surely deserves a happy life.


She sure does.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> All went fine with Elizabeth. She sat on my lap for a minute or two while she finished waking up and then said 'Baby'-so out came Baby! Wasn't sure about having Weetbix- she has then when she comes to Grandmas and she was already there .Very happy to get to childcare and go inside showing me where to put her bag etc but then when I said goodbye she burst into tears with loud crying. Decided the best thing was to give her another kiss and leave. She did that when she first started every time Vicky left her. And it could be the first time anyone else dropped her off- not sure that Brett would have done as opposite direction for him to work while very close to Vicks. Sure she would have settled soon enough.


Great that she did so well with you. Aaaw the childcare issue was probably due to it being a different routine with you taking her. Maybe she thought you were going to stay there too and play. Sounds like she adores her baby doll.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not sure what I will do with the extras, but DD helped me lay it out a bunch of ways and I found one I liked...with sixteen blocks! Ha. So I'll think on how to make those others part of another project.


Good. I sometimes think that getting a quilt laid out the way you like is the hardest part!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


Wow that is stunning! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And we are looking a lovely 18. Have the back door open it is so nice outside.


Ooh 18c would be lovely. We had 13c and it is 3c now at 10.30pm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Even as a child, she was molested by her stepfather and mom and grands wouldn't listen, then mom finally either caught him or something, divorced him, took money and didn't let him have visitation with his kids, but never pressed charges or even said she was sorry to J, poor girl has had more than her fair share in life period. I pray she finds a GOOD guy, and is able to settle down with her kids and have a happy life from here to old age. She's cleaned house for her grandparents until her grandmother died, then kept it up and took care of her grandfather til he passed, helped her great grandmother when she was still alive and had recently been taking care of her other grandmother and aunt, so she's definitely earned some bonus points I think.


I hope she finds the man who will love and treat her like a queen. She has certainly earned her crown in heaven!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know, right? I can't find any of my US7 circulars, I know I have like 5 different pairs, 2 of Kollage and I can't find a 1, where in the great abyss do they go? I know that someone is not sneaking into the house and stealing all my size 7's.


Sending out good thoughts for all missing needles hooks and tools to return to where the belong for all of us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that there was some over the fire, but I hope that you all get enough to help put out the fires and some for the rest of the plant life.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm on the wrong side too and I hold the hook like I'm holding a spoon but that's ok as that's how I'm comfortable with it


I'm right handed, but I hold it like a pencil! What the hell, it works!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:



> buy a new set and the others will show up. --- sam


Do I have to buy another whole set of needles for all of mine to show up, Sam? ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Fan. It will make a perfect gift


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> everyone talking about rain - i wish i could have sent you some of ours - i think a lot of the farmers around here have lost their bean crops. mike - gary's brother - his beans are still under water - the ditches are full and the water is just not moving fast enough. a clog somewhere in the works. --- sam


Oh no. I think it's time to call the county and have them check the ditches.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm on the wrong side too and I hold the hook like I'm holding a spoon but that's ok as that's how I'm comfortable with it


Yes, hold it in whatever way works for you! I do similarly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> All went fine with Elizabeth. She sat on my lap for a minute or two while she finished waking up and then said 'Baby'-so out came Baby! Wasn't sure about having Weetbix- she has then when she comes to Grandmas and she was already there .Very happy to get to childcare and go inside showing me where to put her bag etc but then when I said goodbye she burst into tears with loud crying. Decided the best thing was to give her another kiss and leave. She did that when she first started every time Vicky left her. And it could be the first time anyone else dropped her off- not sure that Brett would have done as opposite direction for him to work while very close to Vicks. Sure she would have settled soon enough.


I'm glad it went well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> midnight - very definitely my bedtime. --- sam


I was in bed before 10 last night. Was up at 6:20 and took my pill, went back to bed and slept until 8:20 when my cell phone rang with a wrong number. Didn't take time to put my glasses on to see who it was. Wouldn't have answered it if I could see the number. I'm now sitting in my chair with the news on while I really wake up.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Do I have to buy another whole set of needles for all of mine to show up, Sam? ????


Maybe they're on vacation because you've worked them so hard!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We get told here that there is no money and there has to be cut backs , the poor nurses haven't had a pay increase in years , yet when the prime minister wants to save her own position a Billion pounds is found just like that so she can do a deal


Ah, but that will be "ringfenced" and from "another budget"!!! :sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have had some nice lettuce but it should be getting too hot for it soon. We really should plant that in Sept. The neighbor brought a bag of goodies over Sunday. I have never seen such big cucumbers in my life. I have no idea what to do with them all. I like them with just vinegar, water and pepper.... but way too many for that.


Do you want my recipe for refrigerator pickles? Very easy to make. They taste like bread and butter pickles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How nice that there is a play area in Target. I've not seen that here... just at McDonalds IT makes the shopping a lot easier when the kiddos know they are going to get to play afterwards. How funny that all the grandmothers were knitters and expecting new ones. Guess it really is true about a small world.
> 
> Glad it went so well and that you could save yourself a long outing that may have been a bit tiring.


A grocery chain here has child care available for while you shop for your groceries!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


She's lovely and so like Serena!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> A big treat when I was growing up was Fluffer Nutter sandwiches... Marshmallow Creme on peanut butter sandwiches.


For a snack mom would put marshmallows on saltines and bake them. I wish I knew how she did it. Might have just been at 350F for long enough for the marshmallows to melt a bit and brown slightly. One of these days I will try it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad it is FINALLY done. I would imagine the fact that they were having to do this repair for free, it kept getting moved to the back of the line.


Most likely. Instead it should have been the first one finished.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm a lefty too. That was never my problem. All the turning of the wrist is harder on me than knitting and I am so left-handed, I don't want to irritate that wrist. Lots of people find the hooks that are big and fat in the middle are more comfortable to hold. I've not tried one. (I do filet crochet because all that movement is just in fingers.)


Oddly, too much crochet messes up my right thumb rather than my left wrist. I guess it's from pinching the working yarn.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


Fan this is absolutely stunning, where oh where do you find the time. You make me feel so lazy, lol! Will admit I feel very Happy being lazy.
What a beautiful 30th birthday present to receive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very funny kaye. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam, that is how I ended up with so many sets to begin with. lolol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I bought them somewhere as well. Will have to check Costco.


The Red Lobster biscuit mix? I have seen that at the grocery store (have not looked for a while though). I know a friend gets it at Sam's Club.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder what that is from? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> over-all everything is much more bearable- except for a sharp ache in the left groin.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just finished reading page 71, time I ate some breakfast, back later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hang them using the high c piano wire. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly! No punishment harsh enough for someone who does that. I think maybe hung up by the offending parts & let people throw rocks?????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's reasonable - i would vote for that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I read somewhere that in certain villages if a person is found guilty then he is sent to the women of the village before sentencing , if still alive he is then imprisoned for life


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


She is a cutie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


Prayers for your cousin.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The gate is getting so ridiculous for so many things that they may soon find that bites them in the butt. People are not going to be able to afford the games. We watch car racing all the time nd can see a vey noticeable decline in attendance. As for the tax situation,,,,,,, I really hate that they tell you they are raising taxes and the money will go to a particular place. We even vote in tax raises for schooling Then, it goes in the General Fund and the politicians decide where to spend it. Guess what? Never where they tell you the increase is going.


It seems to me this city is pricing everything out of reach anymore...then they wonder why the young people don't stay (college tuition goes up, enrollment drops as a result...then they say they need to raise tuition to make ends meet...yeah). Buying a house is not an option for so many and even renting is out of reach for a lot of people unless several share a place. All the utilities are going up this year. And city politicians are ready to vote themselves a raise rather than hire more police officers, etc. And I should stop there before my soapbox gets me in trouble! :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are the sandals I've knit / crochet using the bit of yarn that was left over from baby set, cant get s good picture but thats not my problem . My problem is the colour
> 1 butterfly is fully edged in blue were as the 2nd one is mainly pink do you think it really matters is it just my slight OCD getting the better of me


I think they work! It's variegated yarn so the difference is to be expected.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the tiles in our yard are broken in three places - it's a matter of digging down making the hole bigger until you reach good time and then replace with good tile until you reach good tile at the other end. that would carry the water to the ditch out front. once that is done there will be no pools in the yard. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Glad the boys weren't swimming in it. You are right about possible poisons in the runoff. Where do you need to replace tiles? Is there retaining wall?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm right handed, but I hold it like a pencil! What the hell, it works!


I'm right handed and was taught to hold it like a pencil, but I hold it like a knife. When I taught DD left handed I taught her to hold it like a knife. I can use either hand to crochet but need to hold it like a knife.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you want my recipe for refrigerator pickles? Very easy to make. They taste like bread and butter pickles.


Freezer pickles are great also. They only have to be frozen 24 hours before you use them.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I think they work! It's variegated yarn so the difference is to be expected.


It's a butterfly, full of color and beauty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The option was there but not the norm and not really reliable. And needed to ask to be told whereas now you ask not to know. I remember Vicky saying that during the ultrasound they carefully skipped the relevant area as Vicky would have been able to tell.
> We wanted girls- and in fact when Maryanne was put on my tummy in my doped state I thought her swollen labia was a scrotum. No idea if they said what she was but heard them saying something to David later about his daughter and thinking but its a boy. Anyway I was going to say I was amazed at how disappointed I was at having a boy. Assume if she had been a boy I would have quickly been happy with him.
> 
> And I wanted Elizabeth to be a girl- but this time I almost think I want a boy! I plan an item to knit once the baby arrives based on its gender. Know what I am doing for a boy this time but not a girl! And Vick thinks she has a little boy growing inside. But we will see in about 2 1/2 months.


I knew with my first from the test (confirmed my feeling before the test) but not with the others. I thought my second was a boy but was wrong! And felt strongly my third was a boy and was right. Number four was definitely a girl in my mind and I was right. So my intuition proved right 75%.

DD didn't find out either time but I guessed right both times.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Maybe they're on vacation because you've worked them so hard!


???? They are certainly on vacation somewhere! I do know they are not in the RV. I only have one place in there that I can put them and I completely emptied and reorganized it. They are all here in the house somewhere.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The view from our hotel. The Coca Cola Eye in the distance. We rode it on Monday with my brother.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Even as a child, she was molested by her stepfather and mom and grands wouldn't listen, then mom finally either caught him or something, divorced him, took money and didn't let him have visitation with his kids, but never pressed charges or even said she was sorry to J, poor girl has had more than her fair share in life period. I pray she finds a GOOD guy, and is able to settle down with her kids and have a happy life from here to old age. She's cleaned house for her grandparents until her grandmother died, then kept it up and took care of her grandfather til he passed, helped her great grandmother when she was still alive and had recently been taking care of her other grandmother and aunt, so she's definitely earned some bonus points I think.


She sure deserves some good things in her life.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? They are certainly on vacation somewhere! I do know they are not in the RV. I only have one place in there that I can put them and I completely emptied and reorganized it. They are all here in the house somewhere.


Perhaps if you just ignore them, they will feel slighted and come out and surprise you.

You know, they have a personality of their own!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are too cute - i think your ocd has kicked in a little too much. they will look so cute with the dress and sweater. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here are the sandals I've knit / crochet using the bit of yarn that was left over from baby set, cant get s good picture but thats not my problem . My problem is the colour
> 1 butterfly is fully edged in blue were as the 2nd one is mainly pink do you think it really matters is it just my slight OCD getting the better of me


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you for stopping by wendyacz - we hope you enjoyed having a cuppa with us and that you will return real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam


I missed wendy's post. Welcome from me too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


Aww! She is a darling pudding!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the tiles in our yard are broken in three places - it's a matter of digging down making the hole bigger until you reach good time and then replace with good tile until you reach good tile at the other end. that would carry the water to the ditch out front. once that is done there will be no pools in the yard. --- sam


That really needs to get done soon. Water will end up in the basement soon. We had the same issue here but houses are much closer together. We replaced the clay tile with the pvc pipe tiles


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> everyone talking about rain - i wish i could have sent you some of ours - i think a lot of the farmers around here have lost their bean crops. mike - gary's brother - his beans are still under water - the ditches are full and the water is just not moving fast enough. a clog somewhere in the works. --- sam


They could sure use some in British Columbia. The wildfires are terrible.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


Sending positive thoughts for the young lady.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Freezer pickles are great also. They only have to be frozen 24 hours before you use them.


Same time frame on the refrigerator pickles. I don't have a recipe for freezer pickles and no room in the freezer to try them. ???? I don't have a lot of fridge space either but if I make them in pints I can find room for a couple of jars.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> But so all sultanas and raisins so why aren't dried grapes? Currants to those of who have them routinely are dried grapes. All the others are redcurrants, blackcurrants or whatever. Why the name currants I don't know though but maybe from somewhere that didn't have the currants that grow on bushes.


Currants that grow on bushes and grapes that grow on vines don't look anything alike so I don't understand why currants would be called dried grapes.

Edit: I should say that currants are quarter the size of a grape.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so cute cathy - how do the sisters get along? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The view from our hotel. The Coca Cola Eye in the distance. We rode it on Monday with my brother.


There isn't a photo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what is more thrilling for DD: the award from National Federation for the Blind or going to Epcot and meeting these two:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> You only thaw the bananas enough for the blades to deal them-you don't actually want them to defrost.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure what is more thrilling for DD: the award from National Federation for the Blind or going to Epcot and meeting these two:


Congratulations to your DD!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


That is beautiful, Fan. I'm sure Catherine will love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, it's been quite challenging on 27 count even weave fabric. I nicknamed her Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts, she sure got me tied up in stitches and knots lol!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good. I sometimes think that getting a quilt laid out the way you like is the hardest part!


Yes! And that is why I'm not happy with my charm blocks. The layout doesn't look right to me. I need more blocks, though, so am waiting until I get more made and will try again. I have an idea in my head about what I want but don't have the squares yet to make it work. I do have a bag full of loose pieces that need assembly, but I haven't worked on them yet. What I plan to do is lay out the finished blocks I have and add new fabric around them, and that will take a bit of time and space. I need to finish some other things first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy surrounding her to speed up the healing. i hope they can redo the surgery. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would hope not. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Do I have to buy another whole set of needles for all of mine to show up, Sam? ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

When we went to Disney, all I wanted was a picture with Goofy! And kept missing him the whole day so never got it. Guess it wasn't meant to be.

And now need to get things done and try and catch up with y'all chatty folks again later! Hugs and blessings!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet that was a fun ride. anyone playing golf? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The view from our hotel. The Coca Cola Eye in the distance. We rode it on Monday with my brother.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The gate is getting so ridiculous for so many things that they may soon find that bites them in the butt. People are not going to be able to afford the games. We watch car racing all the time nd can see a vey noticeable decline in attendance. As for the tax situation,,,,,,, I really hate that they tell you they are raising taxes and the money will go to a particular place. We even vote in tax raises for schooling Then, it goes in the General Fund and the politicians decide where to spend it. Guess what? Never where they tell you the increase is going.


I recently got my tax bill and it has gone up $100. When I checked to see where all the monies are going, I found that administration takes the most. Below that comes the infrastructure. You would think it would be the other way around. :sm14:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me thinks they protest too much!!!! Good that they will at least make you a spare for emergencies, even though that isn't going to be as strong as the original.... it will fit better.


Yes, it will fit better but I'm still fuming.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, we finally got a good rain and the gardens are looking so much better already. It showered on and off yesterday and then rained steadily all night. Makes me want to get out and do some gardening but of course I'm not at home. Had to make a trip to the vet with one sick dog yesterday evening. She's had a tummy upset for a few days now and DD had her on a diet of chicken and rice. She won't even eat that now but the vet is not too worried about her. Gave her an injection and some paste to mix in with her food (which is not much good if she won't eat it) so we'll see what today brings. DGD and I plan to go out and treat ourselves to a mani/pedi each today.


Sorry that your pet isn't feeling well. Hope she's better soon. What a nice treat for you and DGD.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures jeanette. two of my favorite characters also. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure what is more thrilling for DD: the award from National Federation for the Blind or going to Epcot and meeting these two:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would have been a lot more verbal. --- sam



budasha said:


> Yes, it will fit better but I'm still fuming.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just wanted to let folks know if they need any Patons Grace (yarn) that Yarnspirations.com has a clearance sale on it right now for $1.99 a skein. I ordered some for some tops I want to make.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are the sandals I've knit / crochet using the bit of yarn that was left over from baby set, cant get s good picture but thats not my problem . My problem is the colour
> 1 butterfly is fully edged in blue were as the 2nd one is mainly pink do you think it really matters is it just my slight OCD getting the better of me


So pretty. I'm amazed at what you can come up with. It wouldn't matter to me one whit whether it's edged in blue or pink. I just think they're lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the blue one best.


Swedenme said:


> Here are the sandals I've knit / crochet using the bit of yarn that was left over from baby set, cant get s good picture but thats not my problem . My problem is the colour
> 1 butterfly is fully edged in blue were as the 2nd one is mainly pink do you think it really matters is it just my slight OCD getting the better of me


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


Isn't she the chubbiest sweetheart!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo, do hope the troubles affecting you and family will resolve very soon.


Thank you, me too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Penelope sure can't deny being Serena's little sister. What a cutie she is and to me looks quite like her big sister.


sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That poor woman. I can never understand why people don't believe when someone says they've been molested, who would make that up? I hope life get better for her


Especially a very young child, I think under 6.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no!!! I hope you will be ok. I have been having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia and although not as bad as other bouts it has drained me of energy. Seems to affect my whole body in addition to the pain. The strange thing is that I seem to get this when other people are getting the shingles. A friend of ours recently had shingles. I see where you said it might be something else, so I'm hoping it is. The shingles is one thing that keeps reminding you that it happened. There are times when the neuralgia pain has lasted for 2 months and actually felt unbelievable pain. At least this time it is milder (1 mo. now) and I am starting to feel some energy today. Hoping it turned out not to be the shingles Joy. Woke up with pain from the procedure done on my head but it is gone now. Phew....perhaps I laid on it while I was sleeping.
> 
> Thinking of all of you. Know some of you are out on the road traveling so hoping for good travels with lovely weather and safety above all. We just saw some friends in Ithaca, NY as their granddaughter is going to go to Ithaca College. What a beautiful area with one of the prettiest campus views ever. It is high on a hill overlooking the lake. This is the area that has so many waterfalls. It was fun seeing our friends and all their family but a little stressful driving with all the hills and curves. They rented a house out in the country near the city as there were 10 of them. Sure a lot cheaper than a hotel. We stayed at a hotel as there are so many deer and we didn't want to drive 2 hrs. back home the same day at night. Had a lovely time the next day exploring the city and then home so DH can keep up his concert for upcoming performances.
> 
> ...


Neuralgia is not fun, I know. I have had it but it hasn't lasted as long as yours. I do hope you feel better soon. I have been to Ithaca and it is a very pretty area.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is in my prayers.


Cashmeregma said:


> My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So proud.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


Prayers on the way for your cousin. What a terrible thing to happen to her and hope that there is no infection.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I am still waiting to receive call today saying that when tested the final fix it worked. I won't go get it today even if it is fixed though;
just not up to the drive.


tami_ohio said:


> Most likely. Instead it should have been the first one finished.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Freezer pickles are great also. They only have to be frozen 24 hours before you use them.


I did those years ago and they were good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The view from our hotel. The Coca Cola Eye in the distance. We rode it on Monday with my brother.


What lovely scenery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure what is more thrilling for DD: the award from National Federation for the Blind or going to Epcot and meeting these two:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful view Rookie. Hope you have a good mini vaca!


RookieRetiree said:


> The view from our hotel. The Coca Cola Eye in the distance. We rode it on Monday with my brother.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So proud.


No wonder you are proud of her. She is a very special woman.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your daughter is beautiful and has your beautiful smile.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure what is more thrilling for DD: the award from National Federation for the Blind or going to Epcot and meeting these two:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bet that was a fun ride. anyone playing golf? --- sam


Not many, but there are over 2,000 blind people here. There are another 3,500 muslims here for a huge ceremony: I'll have more to write on the totality if the experience later.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/world/2017/07/11/aga-khans-diamond-jubilee-spiritual-leader-shia-ismaili-muslims-today/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So proud.


As you should be! Congratulations to her!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The view from our hotel. The Coca Cola Eye in the distance. We rode it on Monday with my brother.


That is a beautiful view Jeanette , you could not pay me enough to go on one of them , I got stuck on the Ferris wheel as a child so my feet stay firmly on the ground


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> they are too cute - i think your ocd has kicked in a little too much. they will look so cute with the dress and sweater. --- sam


Thank you Sam . I've sewn them up and put them away, so I won't be tempted to mess with them


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I am using Cotrimazole and Betamethasone Dipropionate Cream, USP 1%\0.05% (base) cream. Have Fluconazole 150 mg Tablets pkg of 3 also. If I knew it was fungus I probably would use tea tree oil as long as not on body opening, sensitive tissue area. It is antifungal.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> So proud.


Congratulations to your daughter Jeanette and to you and your husband


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


Prayers for all involved. I can understand your worrying.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes! And that is why I'm not happy with my charm blocks. The layout doesn't look right to me. I need more blocks, though, so am waiting until I get more made and will try again. I have an idea in my head about what I want but don't have the squares yet to make it work. I do have a bag full of loose pieces that need assembly, but I haven't worked on them yet. What I plan to do is lay out the finished blocks I have and add new fabric around them, and that will take a bit of time and space. I need to finish some other things first.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am still waiting to receive call today saying that when tested the final fix it worked. I won't go get it today even if it is fixed though;
> just not up to the drive.


 :sm03:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Did they say graft or skin graft?
> Praying that the infection will clear up quickly and without any complications.


I'll check on the text. It isn't from the doctor but what she texted my sister:
She said, "They found infection in my chin graft so they took me back to surgery and had to remove the graft." This was apparently not for the cleft palate but apparently bone was reabsorbing or collapsing. I don't understand it but it was getting so she couldn't breathe. Just found an old text where she says she has some sort of arthritis that has eaten up both jaw joints. With the decline of the joints her airway is declining. "They will be breaking and setting both upper and lower jaws and titanium joints into the jaw joints and bone grafts to redo my nose and chin." Oh my, I wonder if that means the infection was in the bone. This sounds so bad as it is a bone graft. I was thinking skin. I pray it is an infection that responds to antibiotics.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I read somewhere that in certain villages if a person is found guilty then he is sent to the women of the village before sentencing , if still alive he is then imprisoned for life


Sounds like a good idea. I'm sure there would be less such offences if the punishment would fit the crime instead of the slap on the hands most get now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have had some nice lettuce but it should be getting too hot for it soon. We really should plant that in Sept. The neighbor brought a bag of goodies over Sunday. I have never seen such big cucumbers in my life. I have no idea what to do with them all. I like them with just vinegar, water and pepper.... but way too many for that.


You should try the recipe that Fan posted last fall, I did that with extras & they are sort of like marinated vegetables. Everyone loved them & they were very easy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had no idea what i was having with my first 2 sons but had problems with my youngest or rightly said the hospital tests had problems i was fine , but i had to have amniocentesis it's a wonder I didn't have the baby right there when I saw the size of the needle they stuck in me not once but twice as the first time he didn't get it right even though he made a joke of x marks the spot , I really wanted to show him were to stick his needle ????but did find out I was having a boy which I was fine with as long as he was fit and healthy.


????????I can't imagine having to get that needle once, never mind twice. I'm glad all was well. They can sure scare the bejesus out of us at times.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Both thieves then.....


Exactly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We always went to Indianapolis for the 500 race. All the hotels triple their rates for that week-end and you must book for 3 nights. Greedy is exactly the right word. (Must tell DH about BC.)


That happened when we went to Sturgis 2 years ago. Hotel prices were insane.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are the sandals I've knit / crochet using the bit of yarn that was left over from baby set, cant get s good picture but thats not my problem . My problem is the colour
> 1 butterfly is fully edged in blue were as the 2nd one is mainly pink do you think it really matters is it just my slight OCD getting the better of me


I think the are cute. It's so hard to get matching when it's verigated yarn, especially when using up the leftovers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The option was there but not the norm and not really reliable. And needed to ask to be told whereas now you ask not to know. I remember Vicky saying that during the ultrasound they carefully skipped the relevant area as Vicky would have been able to tell.
> We wanted girls- and in fact when Maryanne was put on my tummy in my doped state I thought her swollen labia was a scrotum. No idea if they said what she was but heard them saying something to David later about his daughter and thinking but its a boy. Anyway I was going to say I was amazed at how disappointed I was at having a boy. Assume if she had been a boy I would have quickly been happy with him.
> 
> And I wanted Elizabeth to be a girl- but this time I almost think I want a boy! I plan an item to knit once the baby arrives based on its gender. Know what I am doing for a boy this time but not a girl! And Vick thinks she has a little boy growing inside. But we will see in about 2 1/2 months.


No ultrasounds here when I had my kids unless there was something high risk going on. I was sure my second was a girl as the pregnancy was so different than the first. First time I had my head in the toilet for months, second time I hardly knew I was pregnant


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations Rookie on your DD's success and award. She sounds like such a caring person and a blessing in the lives of all who know her. What a special calling she has working with the blind. Great view from your hotel.

Thank you to all for the prayers for my sweet cousin. I will let her know you are praying and I know it will mean so much to her. 

Julie, have you found out what is causing the pain in the groin. Hope it is just a normal symptom after the surgery. Think you'll be seeing the doctor and can ask him soon.

Sassafras, have to check, I'm so far behind and no chance of checking up but hoping it is not shingles.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


Cute, she has those pocket gopher cheeks???????? getting fed straight cream, I see????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no!!! I hope you will be ok. I have been having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia and although not as bad as other bouts it has drained me of energy. Seems to affect my whole body in addition to the pain. The strange thing is that I seem to get this when other people are getting the shingles. A friend of ours recently had shingles. I see where you said it might be something else, so I'm hoping it is. The shingles is one thing that keeps reminding you that it happened. There are times when the neuralgia pain has lasted for 2 months and actually felt unbelievable pain. At least this time it is milder (1 mo. now) and I am starting to feel some energy today. Hoping it turned out not to be the shingles Joy. Woke up with pain from the procedure done on my head but it is gone now. Phew....perhaps I laid on it while I was sleeping.
> 
> Thinking of all of you. Know some of you are out on the road traveling so hoping for good travels with lovely weather and safety above all. We just saw some friends in Ithaca, NY as their granddaughter is going to go to Ithaca College. What a beautiful area with one of the prettiest campus views ever. It is high on a hill overlooking the lake. This is the area that has so many waterfalls. It was fun seeing our friends and all their family but a little stressful driving with all the hills and curves. They rented a house out in the country near the city as there were 10 of them. Sure a lot cheaper than a hotel. We stayed at a hotel as there are so many deer and we didn't want to drive 2 hrs. back home the same day at night. Had a lovely time the next day exploring the city and then home so DH can keep up his concert for upcoming performances.
> 
> ...


Sorry the neuralgia is acting up again, hope you get some relief soon. I've seen & heard such horror stories about shingles both DH & I got the vaccine a couple of years ago, even though it's not covered by our healthcare & cost $200 each, we thought avoiding the risk of that pain would be worth it. I wonder with kids now getting vaccines for chicken pox if shingles will become much less common?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Iresha made house call to protect her staff from Shingles.


My understanding is that shingles isn't contagious. I guess if you have a rash that is open it could contaminate someone who has not had chicken pox if they touch the open area or babies who have not had their shots yet. That way she doesn't have to worry. In spite of them saying it is not contagious, it does make one think that many people seem to get it at the same time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


Poor woman, I hope it's not MRSA & they get it under control soon


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you, not shingles. It is a fungus and seems to be healing. I sent you pm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It seems to me this city is pricing everything out of reach anymore...then they wonder why the young people don't stay (college tuition goes up, enrollment drops as a result...then they say they need to raise tuition to make ends meet...yeah). Buying a house is not an option for so many and even renting is out of reach for a lot of people unless several share a place. All the utilities are going up this year. And city politicians are ready to vote themselves a raise rather than hire more police officers, etc. And I should stop there before my soapbox gets me in trouble! :sm23: :sm16:


& the rich get richer & the middle class disappears. They waste so many tax payer dollars here it's nuts, forever giving to other countries while they talk of not being able to afford Canada Pension, which is our money, contributed by us & our employers, not the tax $$???? & last week they gave $10.5 million to a terrorist, we're not sure why????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Freezer pickles are great also. They only have to be frozen 24 hours before you use them.


I've never heard of those


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry the neuralgia is acting up again, hope you get some relief soon. I've seen & heard such horror stories about shingles both DH & I got the vaccine a couple of years ago, even though it's not covered by our healthcare & cost $200 each, we thought avoiding the risk of that pain would be worth it. I wonder with kids now getting vaccines for chicken pox if shingles will become much less common?


I got the shot also as was told I could get it again even though I already had shingles. It wasn't covered here and might have been about the same cost but worth it. I had DH get the shot too as I would just hate for him to go through this. You were wise. It would be wonderful if children won't grow up getting the shingles.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> They could sure use some in British Columbia. The wildfires are terrible.


Yes, very scary, I hope they get some rain soon & the winds calm down. So many already evacuated & so many fires.

http://openmaps.gov.bc.ca/kml/wildfire/map.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Same time frame on the refrigerator pickles. I don't have a recipe for freezer pickles and no room in the freezer to try them. ???? I don't have a lot of fridge space either but if I make them in pints I can find room for a couple of jars.


I put my fridge pickles in my cold room on the cement floor & they are fine


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure what is more thrilling for DD: the award from National Federation for the Blind or going to Epcot and meeting these two:


Great photos & congratulations to your daughter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I recently got my tax bill and it has gone up $100. When I checked to see where all the monies are going, I found that administration takes the most. Below that comes the infrastructure. You would think it would be the other way around. :sm14:


The paper pusher always seem to take a larger share than those doing the work????You would think with computers & other technology it would take less time with paperwork. By the time I retired, I had to fill out a 10 page request to get a lightbulb replaced instead of yelling out the door to maintenance when they walked by????How is that efficient


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no!!! I hope you will be ok. I have been having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia and although not as bad as other bouts it has drained me of energy. Seems to affect my whole body in addition to the pain. The strange thing is that I seem to get this when other people are getting the shingles. A friend of ours recently had shingles. I see where you said it might be something else, so I'm hoping it is. The shingles is one thing that keeps reminding you that it happened. There are times when the neuralgia pain has lasted for 2 months and actually felt unbelievable pain. At least this time it is milder (1 mo. now) and I am starting to feel some energy today. Hoping it turned out not to be the shingles Joy. Woke up with pain from the procedure done on my head but it is gone now. Phew....perhaps I laid on it while I was sleeping.
> 
> Thinking of all of you. Know some of you are out on the road traveling so hoping for good travels with lovely weather and safety above all. We just saw some friends in Ithaca, NY as their granddaughter is going to go to Ithaca College. What a beautiful area with one of the prettiest campus views ever. It is high on a hill overlooking the lake. This is the area that has so many waterfalls. It was fun seeing our friends and all their family but a little stressful driving with all the hills and curves. They rented a house out in the country near the city as there were 10 of them. Sure a lot cheaper than a hotel. We stayed at a hotel as there are so many deer and we didn't want to drive 2 hrs. back home the same day at night. Had a lovely time the next day exploring the city and then home so DH can keep up his concert for upcoming performances.
> 
> ...


Sorry you've not been feeling too good.
My problem presently is getting comfy- this chair by the computer is seriously uncomfy, although the right height. Can't sit long. But the worst pain is no longer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll check on the text. It isn't from the doctor but what she texted my sister:
> She said, "They found infection in my chin graft so they took me back to surgery and had to remove the graft." This was apparently not for the cleft palate but apparently bone was reabsorbing or collapsing. I don't understand it but it was getting so she couldn't breathe. Just found an old text where she says she has some sort of arthritis that has eaten up both jaw joints. With the decline of the joints her airway is declining. "They will be breaking and setting both upper and lower jaws and titanium joints into the jaw joints and bone grafts to redo my nose and chin." Oh my, I wonder if that means the infection was in the bone. This sounds so bad as it is a bone graft. I was thinking skin. I pray it is an infection that responds to antibiotics.


That doesn't sound good. Seems like a very nasty extensive procedure. I pray all goes well for her


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


Prayers coming.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

indeed - a great honor. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> So proud.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder what that is from? --- sam


Definitely a nerve protesting- the joint is opened right out, so not really surprising.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that probably was a wise decision. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . I've sewn them up and put them away, so I won't be tempted to mess with them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Congratulations Rookie on your DD's success and award. She sounds like such a caring person and a blessing in the lives of all who know her. What a special calling she has working with the blind. Great view from your hotel.
> 
> Thank you to all for the prayers for my sweet cousin. I will let her know you are praying and I know it will mean so much to her.
> 
> ...


My next appointment is tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sitting here with a script of Clotrimazole - i take it for thrush - it's never far away. all those should certainly help with the fungus. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I am using Cotrimazole and Betamethasone Dipropionate Cream, USP 1%\0.05% (base) cream. Have Fluconazole 150 mg Tablets pkg of 3 also. If I knew it was fungus I probably would use tea tree oil as long as not on body opening, sensitive tissue area. It is antifungal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My next appointment is tomorrow.


Wonderful!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sitting here with a script of Clotrimazole - i take it for thrush - it's never far away. all those should certainly help with the fungus. --- sam


Yes, works well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I told my cousin that everyone is praying for her and then I got nervous that maybe she doesn't want anything posted to the internet. I sent a 2nd text saying I did not use her name, well I used her first name but not her last. I sure hope she won't mind. We had a big problem once when things were said online on Facebook so I'm paranoid and was only thinking knowing she was being prayed for would make her feel good. I know that regardless, prayer helps and that is what is most important now. No response could be because she is too sick or being treated.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Same time frame on the refrigerator pickles. I don't have a recipe for freezer pickles and no room in the freezer to try them. ???? I don't have a lot of fridge space either but if I make them in pints I can find room for a couple of jars.


I actually make just a couple of cucumbers worth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the yarn i am knitting with right now - knitting a pullover/jumper - the yarn is lovely to work with - it just flows through your fingers. the color graduations are really long - it is so fun watching them change. this is going to be a fun knit. --- sam

https://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've been known to sit on my bed pillow when the chair is not comfy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry you've not been feeling too good.
> My problem presently is getting comfy- this chair by the computer is seriously uncomfy, although the right height. Can't sit long. But the worst pain is no longer.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Fan this is absolutely stunning, where oh where do you find the time. You make me feel so lazy, lol! Will admit I feel very Happy being lazy.
> What a beautiful 30th birthday present to receive.


Thank you very much. I have been working on this one for around 5 years, doing other stuff in between. I love stitching projects and fit a little each day into doing some.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To all of you who like my Lady, a huge thank you. She was quite challenging and my first project on even weave fabric. 
Cathy the baby is just adorable.
Sonja cute wee shoes to accompany the latest creation.

Re the pickled veg recipe, I'll go and find it and re post it, it's a good one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> this is the yarn i am knitting with right now - knitting a pullover/jumper - the yarn is lovely to work with - it just flows through your fingers. the color graduations are really long - it is so fun watching them change. this is going to be a fun knit. --- sam
> 
> https://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


That is gorgeous yarn Sam . Hopefully you will show a picture when finished 
I've wasted the last hour away trying to find something to knit , the problem is I know exactly what I want to try but I can't think what colour would be best to use , think I will just knit on my top till a ball of yarn hits me on the nose shouting knit me ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Mixed Vegetable Pickles Recipe
10 metric cups assorted veg ie beans, cauliflower, carrots, sweet bell peppers, onion. Or just one vege your choice.
Cut these into sticks or rounds. Put into a pot, cover with boiling water, stand 5 minutes. Drain and dry one hour spread out on oven trays or boards.
Meanwhile prepare syrup.
Syrup
750mls each white sugar and white vinegar. 2tsp salt, 2.75 litres water.
Heat slowly until sugar dissolves, on low heat then increase until it boils. Remove from heat and let go cold.
Pack veg into sterilised jars and cover with syrup and seal. Leave one week before using. Keep in fridge after opening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I put my fridge pickles in my cold room on the cement floor & they are fine


I don't have a cold room. We do have what they call a fruit cellar but it's just a walled off room with a door in our basement that is almost the same temperature as the rest of the basement. I wouldn't trust it to be cold enough.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I actually make just a couple of cucumbers worth.


Yes, so do I. My late mother-in-laws recipe makes a gallon. I cut the recipe down so I can make a quart at a time, then just use 2 pint jars for it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is the yarn i am knitting with right now - knitting a pullover/jumper - the yarn is lovely to work with - it just flows through your fingers. the color graduations are really long - it is so fun watching them change. this is going to be a fun knit. --- sam
> 
> https://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


Beautiful yarn!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, wonderful yarn can't wait to see finished project. Love that you are having fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is the yarn i am knitting with right now - knitting a pullover/jumper - the yarn is lovely to work with - it just flows through your fingers. the color graduations are really long - it is so fun watching them change. this is going to be a fun knit. --- sam
> 
> https://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


That's pretty, can't wait to see your sweater


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mixed Vegetable Pickles Recipe
> 10 metric cups assorted veg ie beans, cauliflower, carrots, sweet bell peppers, onion. Or just one vege your choice.
> Cut these into sticks or rounds. Put into a pot, cover with boiling water, stand 5 minutes. Drain and dry one hour spread out on oven trays or boards.
> Meanwhile prepare syrup.
> ...


I made some last fall with the last of my cucumbers &'some carrots, they were delicious


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made some last fall with the last of my cucumbers &'some carrots, they were delicious


I remember that Bonnie, it's a good recipe to use up whatever veg you might have harvested. I haven't made any for awhile so
Might do some over summer when it finally shows up, a few months away. Right now we are in the midst of a big winter storm shiver shiver.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've been known to sit on my bed pillow when the chair is not comfy. --- sam


There are cultural issues around that one Sam- Maori have huge issues over bottoms sitting on head pillows- so I try to keep separate pillows and cushions. I am finding it is largely a matter of the height. The borrowed chair is adjustable, my comfy chair is not, although it is up on a 'raiser'. My bed is a good height- and there is no harm in standing up a walking a little. BTW the cultural 'no no' extends to people sitting on tables - because that is where correctly food belongs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I remember that Bonnie, it's a good recipe to use up whatever veg you might have harvested. I haven't made any for awhile so
> Might do some over summer when it finally shows up, a few months away. Right now we are in the midst of a big winter storm shiver shiver.


It surely is- winds up to 167KPH, around the Capital- ferries cancelled, flights disrupted. Our high today to be 10 degrees.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


She's gorgeous, growing like a weed! When my DGD was this age she was known in the family as Pink Pud.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly! No punishment harsh enough for someone who does that. I think maybe hung up by the offending parts & let people throw rocks?????


No there isn't, but I can come up with a few that come close, of course they wouldn't be breathing by the end of it, but that's how I feel when someone harms children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I read somewhere that in certain villages if a person is found guilty then he is sent to the women of the village before sentencing , if still alive he is then imprisoned for life


That could work, but then I know women who've taken off with the perpetrator, Christopher's sister's mom for one.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So proud.


And rightly so. Congratulations Amy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Geez Louise~~~~ What a mess. That girl really needs a fresh start. Is she still taking care of grandma an aunt?


Aunt started doing meth again and grandma was letting it happen in her house, so I think she told social services she couldn't do it anymore. Neither she nor the fetus needed to be around that, the aunts fingers were falling off and she was complaining "why is this happening to me?", cuz you're doing drugs dummy, well harsher words than that was J's response.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No ultrasounds here when I had my kids unless there was something high risk going on. I was sure my second was rl as the pregnancy was so different than the first. First time I had my head in the toilet for months, second time I hardly knew I was pregnant


Don't think ultrasound had been invented when I had mine. You just had what arrived. Some women didn't even know they were having twins until the midwife said "Oh, and here comes another one"! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, we finally got a good rain and the gardens are looking so much better already. It showered on and off yesterday and then rained steadily all night. Makes me want to get out and do some gardening but of course I'm not at home. Had to make a trip to the vet with one sick dog yesterday evening. She's had a tummy upset for a few days now and DD had her on a diet of chicken and rice. She won't even eat that now but the vet is not too worried about her. Gave her an injection and some paste to mix in with her food (which is not much good if she won't eat it) so we'll see what today brings. DGD and I plan to go out and treat ourselves to a mani/pedi each today.


Poor pup, the paste is really high in protein and usually they'll eat that even if they won't eat anything else, so hopefully she'll eat it and pick up quick. 
Mani/pedi's sound great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are the sandals I've knit / crochet using the bit of yarn that was left over from baby set, cant get s good picture but thats not my problem . My problem is the colour
> 1 butterfly is fully edged in blue were as the 2nd one is mainly pink do you think it really matters is it just my slight OCD getting the better of me


Those are so cute!!! I think they both work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


Awe!! She's a adorable pudge muffin! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


Oh your poor dear cousin, that's awful, I pray it's not MRSA and that she heals quickly and can have the procedure redone with great success soon. Prays and hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No there isn't, but I can come up with a few that come close, of course they wouldn't be breathing by the end of it, but that's how I feel when someone harms children.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope she finds the man who will love and treat her like a queen. She has certainly earned her crown in heaven!


Me too and I think it speaks highly of her that she's so willing to take care of her family members. She's had her bad decisions but she has a good heart.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending out good thoughts for all missing needles hooks and tools to return to where the belong for all of us!


Me too!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what i am finding is that the color changes are so subtle as you move from one to the next one. i'm really liking the variation it creates. the color will come to you - it always does and i am look forward to seeing the new creation. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That is gorgeous yarn Sam . Hopefully you will show a picture when finished
> I've wasted the last hour away trying to find something to knit , the problem is I know exactly what I want to try but I can't think what colour would be best to use , think I will just knit on my top till a ball of yarn hits me on the nose shouting knit me ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was in bed before 10 last night. Was up at 6:20 and took my pill, went back to bed and slept until 8:20 when my cell phone rang with a wrong number. Didn't take time to put my glasses on to see who it was. Wouldn't have answered it if I could see the number. I'm now sitting in my chair with the news on while I really wake up.


You really needed some serious sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The view from our hotel. The Coca Cola Eye in the distance. We rode it on Monday with my brother.


Great picture, and just beautiful scenery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> She sure deserves some good things in her life.


Thank you, I think so too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure what is more thrilling for DD: the award from National Federation for the Blind or going to Epcot and meeting these two:


LOL!!! Hey, meeting Mickey and Donald is a big big thing. 
But congrats for sure on the award.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you seal the jars when the liquid is room temperature? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I don't have a cold room. We do have what they call a fruit cellar but it's just a walled off room with a door in our basement that is almost the same temperature as the rest of the basement. I wouldn't trust it to be cold enough.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you feeling better joy. how is the bathroom looking? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, wonderful yarn can't wait to see finished project. Love that you are having fun.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So proud.


And rightly so! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll check on the text. It isn't from the doctor but what she texted my sister:
> She said, "They found infection in my chin graft so they took me back to surgery and had to remove the graft." This was apparently not for the cleft palate but apparently bone was reabsorbing or collapsing. I don't understand it but it was getting so she couldn't breathe. Just found an old text where she says she has some sort of arthritis that has eaten up both jaw joints. With the decline of the joints her airway is declining. "They will be breaking and setting both upper and lower jaws and titanium joints into the jaw joints and bone grafts to redo my nose and chin." Oh my, I wonder if that means the infection was in the bone. This sounds so bad as it is a bone graft. I was thinking skin. I pray it is an infection that responds to antibiotics.


That sounds horrific, I certainly hope that they can get the infection under control quickly and get the grafts re-done successfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It surely is- winds up to 167KPH, around the Capital- ferries cancelled, flights disrupted. Our high today to be 10 degrees.


Holy cow!!!!! That's almost 104mph! I sure hope that there isn't any major damage due to such high winds.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It surely is- winds up to 167KPH, around the Capital- ferries cancelled, flights disrupted. Our high today to be 10 degrees.


 :sm06: Good heavens! Hunker down and stay safe! Hope it passes quickly with no serious damage.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Asamblea, feeling better. Bathroom looks the same. They never came today! Promised tomorrow but I no linger believe. I went to Home Depot today and picked out tile. One of them was suppose to help me. Right, didn't happen. I gave Kenny sample of glass accent tile I wanted from other tile store. Good, good thing I never suspected it would take this long or be this discombobulating! Knit one, pearl two, breathe! Life is good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I finally picked up the prescription. So I'm good on the vitamins until September. I think after that I will take the regular daily but need to get back in to talk to doc...I keep forgetting to call and make an appointment for the bone density results. But I'd like to think if it showed any trouble, they'd call me. Anyway, I'll write myself a note, right under the note about replacing the windshield wipers on my car...they get used once or twice and then crack from being hot and dry, so we have to replace them every year--and don't remember until it rains again. DD drove through a little rain the other night but still none here at the house, though the weather folk say we have a chance all week. Crossing my fingers!

Now need to go wash dishes. Be back later.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow!!!!! That's almost 104mph! I sure hope that there isn't any major damage due to such high winds.


News today says the high winds have brought down power lines, snow has closed roads further south, yes it's a doozy storm.
Auckland is in for gales, rain, hail yipeeeee! NOT!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too and I think it speaks highly of her that she's so willing to take care of her family members. She's had her bad decisions but she has a good heart.


It speaks very highly of her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You really needed some serious sleep.


And 12 hours Sunday night, and I'm ready to do it again. I'm exhausted from Sunday and it will take me a while to get built back up again. I don't usually do days like that because I know what it does to me with the FM, but it was for a good cause.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> how do you seal the jars when the liquid is room temperature? --- sam


My refrigerator pickle don't necessarily seal. They are kept in the fridge from right after they are made. Make them, lid them, put them in the fridge. 24 hours later you can start eating them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Don't think ultrasound had been invented when I had mine. You just had what arrived. Some women didn't even know they were having twins until the midwife said "Oh, and here comes another one"! :sm06: :sm06:


????????my mom's friend had triplets like that when her other kids were 13,17 & 18????Can you imagine


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Asamblea, feeling better. Bathroom looks the same. They never came today! Promised tomorrow but I no linger believe. I went to Home Depot today and picked out tile. One of them was suppose to help me. Right, didn't happen. I gave Kenny sample of glass accent tile I wanted from other tile store. Good, good thing I never suspected it would take this long or be this discombobulating! Knit one, pearl two, breathe! Life is good.


I would be getting very frustrated too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be ready with a come to Jesus talk the next time you see them. there is no excuse for it to take this long. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Asamblea, feeling better. Bathroom looks the same. They never came today! Promised tomorrow but I no linger believe. I went to Home Depot today and picked out tile. One of them was suppose to help me. Right, didn't happen. I gave Kenny sample of glass accent tile I wanted from other tile store. Good, good thing I never suspected it would take this long or be this discombobulating! Knit one, pearl two, breathe! Life is good.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It surely is- winds up to 167KPH, around the Capital- ferries cancelled, flights disrupted. Our high today to be 10 degrees.


Oh my goodness. Wish you didn't have to go out to see your doctor in this. Hope you are quickly able to sit and walk better. Just remember, you have had MAJOR surgery and I think you are progressing fabulously. 
Fan, your lady is really beautiful. I can't even imagine the eye strain doing such intricate work. 
Really like your beautiful yarn, Sam. Can hardly wait to seen the end result of your knitting it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That yarn is beautiful Sam. Is this going to be for you?


thewren said:


> this is the yarn i am knitting with right now - knitting a pullover/jumper - the yarn is lovely to work with - it just flows through your fingers. the color graduations are really long - it is so fun watching them change. this is going to be a fun knit. --- sam
> 
> https://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I know, on the other hand I just want the darn thing done and have been using energy I do have to get house whipped back into shape. In the overall scheme of the way the world is now it's not that important. Thank you though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully. so far it's looking like it is going to fit. it certainly is fun to knit with. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That yarn is beautiful Sam. Is this going to be for you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you go girl! --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I know, on the other hand I just want the darn thing done and have been using energy I do have to get house whipped back into shape. In the overall scheme of the way the world is now it's not that important. Thank you though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????my mom's friend had triplets like that when her other kids were 13,17 & 18????Can you imagine


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hopefully. so far it's looking like it is going to fit. it certainly is fun to knit with. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow!!!!! That's almost 104mph! I sure hope that there isn't any major damage due to such high winds.


Wellington is well to the south of us- notorious for winds- Fan may have been following the news more closely than I have, as they are due to fly south at the end of next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm06: Good heavens! Hunker down and stay safe! Hope it passes quickly with no serious damage.


it is windy wet and a bit wild here- but not as bad as the south. The Ski Industry will probably be thrilled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh my goodness. Wish you didn't have to go out to see your doctor in this. Hope you are quickly able to sit and walk better. Just remember, you have had MAJOR surgery and I think you are progressing fabulously.
> Fan, your lady is really beautiful. I can't even imagine the eye strain doing such intricate work.
> Really like your beautiful yarn, Sam. Can hardly wait to seen the end result of your knitting it.


I will be all wrapped up, Joyce, don't fear. Feeling a lot better today for having lain down a couple of hours earlier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Asamblea, feeling better. Bathroom looks the same. They never came today! Promised tomorrow but I no linger believe. I went to Home Depot today and picked out tile. One of them was suppose to help me. Right, didn't happen. I gave Kenny sample of glass accent tile I wanted from other tile store. Good, good thing I never suspected it would take this long or be this discombobulating! Knit one, pearl two, breathe! Life is good.


It's really strange that they didn't have these problems with getting your friends stuff done, and they came with great recommendations if this is how they regularly operate. 
I sure hope it's done soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And 12 hours Sunday night, and I'm ready to do it again. I'm exhausted from Sunday and it will take me a while to get built back up again. I don't usually do days like that because I know what it does to me with the FM, but it was for a good cause.


Hopefully you'll sleep as well tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????my mom's friend had triplets like that when her other kids were 13,17 & 18????Can you imagine


 :sm06: Okay, that's a bit too much of a surprise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wellington is well to the south of us- notorious for winds- Fan may have been following the news more closely than I have, as they are due to fly south at the end of next week.


With winds like that, they don't need air fare, just umbrellas and fly like Mary Poppins. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, I think it is Kenny hurt his knee and they are overbooked and poor at handling that. I see on fb they have been somewhere every day. I guess the squeaky wheel gets oiled. But frankly I haven't felt well enough to confront them, HOWEVER, may the good Lord help them if they don't show tomorrow. They will get one of our Sam's comet to Jesus talks for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, I'm sorry to hear the guys didn't show up. I do hope it's all done soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, I think it is Kenny hurt his knee and they are overbooked and poor at handling that. I see on fb they have been somewhere every day. I guess the squeaky wheel gets oiled. But frankly I haven't felt well enough to confront them, HOWEVER, may the good Lord help them if they don't show tomorrow. They will get one of our Sam's comet to Jesus talks for sure.


You may want to just let them know that the delays are causing sever health issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> With winds like that, they don't need air fare, just umbrellas and fly like Mary Poppins. lol


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> With winds like that, they don't need air fare, just umbrellas and fly like Mary Poppins. lol


Lol! That would save us a bundle on the air fares. The forecast down there next week is for showers and sleet with -4 at night and +5 during the day with 5 layers of clothes reccomended! I think I'll leave the shorts and flip flops behind, and pack the thermals instead. ❄✈☃????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lol! That would save us a bundle on the air fares. The forecast down there next week is for showers and sleet with -4 at night and +5 during the day with 5 layers of clothes reccomended! I think I'll leave the shorts and flip flops behind, and pack the thermals instead. ❄✈☃????


Lol!! Yes it would. 
I would definitely say pack warm, of course you could have a surprise heatwave, but I wouldn't plan on it. :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, hope the storm settles soon, scary winds.

Joy hope the worker show up tomorrow, if not, I would be giving them a piece of my mind.

Fan, hope the cold weather doesn't put a damper on your holiday

I worked outside all day today, got the rest of the garden & all the flower beds hoed. I wanted to do some tilling but the tiller had no gas & no jerry can around, as usual???? Will get some gas in the morning & get it done, then I will feel caught up. 
GKs are doing swimming lessons this week so I haven't seen them since we got home.
DH started cutting hay today, hope it doesn't rain again until he gets it baled, it's supposed to b hot the next f w days


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I dont grow peanuts , but i find them buried all round my garden still in the shell . The only explanation I have is that it's squirrel s , they also bury horse chestnuts which sometimes start to grow in my flower beds


They plant acorns in all my flower pots and the landscape.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen here is the dress and cardigan together along with the prototype of a sandal to go with it


I think the feather and fan in the skirt ties the loopy I-cord in well. They both undulate. Cute slippers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I want to do more stuff in advance for the freezer, but I definitely need a bigger freezer than the little on I have in the garage.
> The cookbooks are a great idea.


Unfortunately, we took mom's side by side for the garage. Some of the freezer shelves seem to be missing and it doesn't hold anywhere near what the upright freezer did. Wish I had it back.... and it didn't take up so much room in garage. All the fridge side does is collect drinks. DH doesn't like the bottom freezer on new fridge.... mainly because he doesn't bend well and because he throws everything in without a plan. We used to make more things up and keep on hand.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Last night was bad when I went to bed. That's when my legs really were painful. Today just sore. I've been to get needles and yarn for toddlers hats and sweater, then stopped at DD's for a bit. Arriana loaned me a necklace while I was there and made pizza smoothies in her toy blender! Did dishes when I got home and now thinking about a nap! Probably won't fall asleep but it's a nice thought.


Pizza smoothies.... YUM... Rachel used to make us fancy breakfasts to serve from her playhouse with very unusual combos...

Do you get leg cramps when your legs get that overtired? A nap might be just the ticket. No sleeping necessary but getting off feet for awihle would be nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Algadones, Mexico. I have the dr information if you want it and will pm you with it if you do. Yes you need to make an appointment, but it's done in one day except for the cap to go on the implant post. That needs to wait at least 90 days for healing to make sure the bone graft takes well so the post stays in place. $800 for everything except the cap when DH had it done there in January. It would have been another $20 for the cap. Caps and dentures are a 2 day deal. Make the impression today, a courtier picks it up with instructions and brings it back tomorrow! Our friends have gone to that dentist for about 15 years and are very happy with him. DH has been happy with the work done in January.


Yes, please. That is sure much better than around here. Do you have to go back for the cap or do they send it to you or give it to you for dentist at home to place? Do you just have a hole for those 90 days or a temp? There was an ad for a very good guy here today but I am sure it would be in the thousands. Not in my budget. hope he is feeling OK today. We have a friend who had root canal yesterday and then cavities filled, extractions, bridge today. Unfortunately, he can take NO PAIN MEDS so imagine he is one sick puppy tonight.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's the way it goes for me. Just wish all my missing knitting needles would turn up!


I need to get all mine paired up and banded or back in cases. Unfortunately, think the missing ones are at DD's and that pretty much means gone forever. Wouldn't mind if I just knew which size tips from my set of KnitPicks she had!!! Just might be a couple on some UFO's as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope the storm settles soon, scary winds.
> 
> Joy hope the worker show up tomorrow, if not, I would be giving them a piece of my mind.
> 
> ...


AND unfortunately this is one appointment wiser not to postpone!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> News today says the high winds have brought down power lines, snow has closed roads further south, yes it's a doozy storm.
> Auckland is in for gales, rain, hail yipeeeee! NOT!


Hope by now the storm has passed over and that you and Julie have both still got power


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I better post these recipes b fore I forget. I had one half typed this morning but the phone range & when I came back it was gone????
> 
> Lemon Delight
> 
> ...


Just printed those out. I actually went to grocery store myself this afternoon. Wish I had bought puffed wheat! (Did finally locate knee-his though and bought a new quilter's magazine. There is one that features about 10-11 stores around the country each year. I think one was in Canada.)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think the feather and fan in the skirt ties the loopy I-cord in well. They both undulate. Cute slippers.


Thank you


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too.


I also crochet left handed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've put in a request for my vitamin refill...only take them on Wednesday, and took the last one last week, thinking I'd go to the pharmacy in plenty of time. Here it is Tuesday afternoon and did I go? Ha. They should be ready by 10 a.m. so no problem in the end. I've gone three times to look for the herbal supplement my doc recommended, and the store is out! So I'm deciding whether to reorder my previous herb mix...I ran out because I was thinking I could find the other locally but two stores didn't have it and that's probably why I'm not sleeping well. Tonight I'll make tea instead.
> 
> Crafting was on hold today. We went to the breakfast and I had my beans. Heh. Then back to the house for work and then fixed supper. I'm working on a layout for the bowtie quilt. Messed myself up by making four more blocks because the fabric as so cute! The idea I had worked with sixteen blocks but not twenty. Oh well. I'm sure it will be good.
> 
> Back later. Hugs and blessings!


That must be some vitamin that you only have to take once a week. I am waiting for a refill from company on my anxiety medication. There was a refill left but it had expired. Wonder why they didn't call....Anyhow, they called Dr. but didn't get a response so I had to call. Sure hope it is going through.

So..... 4 extra blocks means you could keep original plan and add a couple matching pillows....

I didn't get upstairs to sew today with taking kittens to vet and then pet shop and later a trip to Krogers and getting the little bit of ironing done before cleaning ladies tomorrow. Guess the girls and I will spend the afternoon upstairs to keep out of the way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the rain seems to have mostly stopped for now, but it was sure a heck of a good dowsing, more would be great, but I'm not going to get greedy. Now for everyone else that needs some to get some, but not too much all at once, we don't want to be floating the nile or have to build an ARC.
> In 98 after the big flood in San Antonio, one of the churches had on their announcement board, " please don't all pray for rain at one time next time". LOL!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Even as a child, she was molested by her stepfather and mom and grands wouldn't listen, then mom finally either caught him or something, divorced him, took money and didn't let him have visitation with his kids, but never pressed charges or even said she was sorry to J, poor girl has had more than her fair share in life period. I pray she finds a GOOD guy, and is able to settle down with her kids and have a happy life from here to old age. She's cleaned house for her grandparents until her grandmother died, then kept it up and took care of her grandfather til he passed, helped her great grandmother when she was still alive and had recently been taking care of her other grandmother and aunt, so she's definitely earned some bonus points I think.


I would say so..... It is a shame that this is going to mess up her life long friendship but a child's future is at stake. Would she be able to find work if she relocated. I guess I should say, does she have any work history? Are there other children?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> All went fine with Elizabeth. She sat on my lap for a minute or two while she finished waking up and then said 'Baby'-so out came Baby! Wasn't sure about having Weetbix- she has then when she comes to Grandmas and she was already there .Very happy to get to childcare and go inside showing me where to put her bag etc but then when I said goodbye she burst into tears with loud crying. Decided the best thing was to give her another kiss and leave. She did that when she first started every time Vicky left her. And it could be the first time anyone else dropped her off- not sure that Brett would have done as opposite direction for him to work while very close to Vicks. Sure she would have settled soon enough.


I'm sure you are right about the crying. I have seen it turn off like a faucet the minute the parent is out of sight.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally finished this today, had to hide cross stitch for children as Catherine came over. She loved seeing this, so might get it framed for her 30th birthday in September. It's supposed to have ribbon work on the hat but I didn't fancy covering stitches already done, after several years and much messing with it, it's done. She saw me putting the beads on the dress, so I got it done!


What an elegant lady... It is really beautiful and love the beaded dress. haven't seen that designer at all. I am sure a few ribbons would have been a lovely addition but I would have a hard time covering all those stitches myself. It looks perfect, just as is.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had no idea what i was having with my first 2 sons but had problems with my youngest or rightly said the hospital tests had problems i was fine , but i had to have amniocentesis it's a wonder I didn't have the baby right there when I saw the size of the needle they stuck in me not once but twice as the first time he didn't get it right even though he made a joke of x marks the spot , I really wanted to show him were to stick his needle ????but did find out I was having a boy which I was fine with as long as he was fit and healthy.


Glad it all worked out but I would have had a hard time with that needle... and twice!! Dr. needed target practice!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We get told here that there is no money and there has to be cut backs , the poor nurses haven't had a pay increase in years , yet when the prime minister wants to save her own position a Billion pounds is found just like that so she can do a deal


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What an elegant lady... It is really beautiful and love the beaded dress. haven't seen that designer at all. I am sure a few ribbons would have been a lovely addition but I would have a hard time covering all those stitches myself. It looks perfect, just as is.


Thank you Jynx she was quite a challenge, and I'm pleased that I can finally give her a new home.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Actually in the shopping centre that Target is in.
> 
> It is school holidays here- otherwise I would have taken her to McDonalds as I could have got something like a toasted sandwich plus a free coffee as a Senior and let her play in the play area. But I figured that too many bigger kids would be around. And an increasing number of cafes are having play areas attached. Must find out which ones now that she loves playing in them.
> There is a place here called Jelly Beans that has lots of play equipment for young kids which I thought of going to- but it seems they are closed on Tuesday!


How nice. We do have some good play areas in the malls.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> The option was there but not the norm and not really reliable. And needed to ask to be told whereas now you ask not to know. I remember Vicky saying that during the ultrasound they carefully skipped the relevant area as Vicky would have been able to tell.
> We wanted girls- and in fact when Maryanne was put on my tummy in my doped state I thought her swollen labia was a scrotum. No idea if they said what she was but heard them saying something to David later about his daughter and thinking but its a boy. Anyway I was going to say I was amazed at how disappointed I was at having a boy. Assume if she had been a boy I would have quickly been happy with him.
> 
> And I wanted Elizabeth to be a girl- but this time I almost think I want a boy! I plan an item to knit once the baby arrives based on its gender. Know what I am doing for a boy this time but not a girl! And Vick thinks she has a little boy growing inside. But we will see in about 2 1/2 months.


One of each would be nice. Funny, though we wanted the girls, we had boy names picked out. They just came more readily.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Though I would share a recent photo of Penelope pudding now... LOL. She sure is thriving.


Oh, they grow so fast and she sure looks like she is taking it all in..... Darling.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sweet cousin had a 9 hr. surgery. I've mentioned her before a long time ago and not sure if I mentioned her surgery here or not. She was adopted from Mexico with a severe cleft palate and lip and has had many surgeries. Everything has been going poorly and a complete reconstruction had to be done so she could breathe. She lives in Atlanta,, Ga., and went to Texas to have the best specialist for this procedure. Sadly, now after 2 weeks when she was just ready to go home, that very day she developed an infection and they have had to remove the graft. I can't even imagine how she feels and am praying it isn't MRSA. I'm quite worried for her. My aunt, her mom died 2 yrs. ago so other than her ex and her new husband she is alone where she lives. Important for all of us to let her know she is loved and not alone. After so many operations her hopes must have been so great that this would be the last. I have no idea what having the skin graft removed means, if she has no skin there at all and if it can be done again after she heals. She turned into such a beautiful young lady an this is all on her face. Of course since I'm worried about what type of infection this is the main concern is her life. Just lost a friend who went into the hospital for a simple procedure and died from MRSA, also 3 members of my family had it. Any prayers will be appreciated.


 Just having had two bouts of MRSA myself, I will definitely be saying prayers for her. In my case, two weeks of Vancomyacin given through IV cleared it and then they went in and redid surgery. Hope the same will be true for her.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you want my recipe for refrigerator pickles? Very easy to make. They taste like bread and butter pickles.


That would be great too. Pickles are easier to store than trying to use these all up fresh. I swear this one must be 4-5 inches around. One pickle will cover a hamburger!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A grocery chain here has child care available for while you shop for your groceries!


How nice... We did have that at one store chain but it is no longer available. thought it was great idea. They do have it at the Y and the fitness gym for when you a re working out though.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For a snack mom would put marshmallows on saltines and bake them. I wish I knew how she did it. Might have just been at 350F for long enough for the marshmallows to melt a bit and brown slightly. One of these days I will try it.


That's a new one... The salt might make it a little like the salted caramel that is all the rage these days.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oddly, too much crochet messes up my right thumb rather than my left wrist. I guess it's from pinching the working yarn.


I can see that. I probably never stay with it long enough to have that happen!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The Red Lobster biscuit mix? I have seen that at the grocery store (have not looked for a while though). I know a friend gets it at Sam's Club.


I may hve gotten it at Walmart or Sam's. I seldom grocery shop there, but think I was with a friend at the time. Well worth another trip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just ready to start page 77 but have to give up the ghost. I can't keep eyes pen and both of the girls are purring, one on chest and one on alp so guess we all need to get to bed. Apparently, I have been forgiven for the rudeness of having their temps taken and the shots!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great that she did so well with you. Aaaw the childcare issue was probably due to it being a different routine with you taking her. Maybe she thought you were going to stay there too and play. Sounds like she adores her baby doll.


Spoke to Vicky last night- she only took a couple of minutes to settle as I expected. Wonder if she will expect to stay every Tuesday night now?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm right handed, but I hold it like a pencil! What the hell, it works!


Had to get out a pen and a hook to check!- but so do I


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The view from our hotel. The Coca Cola Eye in the distance. We rode it on Monday with my brother.


Was going to say Not a bad view. then wondered whether it would be understood as meaning a good view rather than an OK one


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????my mom's friend had triplets like that when her other kids were 13,17 & 18????Can you imagine


No I can't imagine!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Currants that grow on bushes and grapes that grow on vines don't look anything alike so I don't understand why currants would be called dried grapes.
> 
> Edit: I should say that currants are quarter the size of a grape.


Currants that grow on bushes aren't currants here though, they are blackcurrants ,redcurrants etc. Grapes that grow on vines become currants once they are dried (well the right type of grape, others becomes sultanas or raisins). Never would I buy blackcurrants and say I had bought currants. Currants are only ever the small dried grapes. Yet another case of different uses of the English language in different countries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope by now the storm has passed over and that you and Julie have both still got power


I've got power, so I guess Fan has too- no big trees overhanging, thank goodness. The wind has died down, but for us it is cold. ( yes Bonnie- I don't think I would survive a Canadian winter!) (for that matter I am not sure I want a UK winter any longer!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll check on the text. It isn't from the doctor but what she texted my sister:
> She said, "They found infection in my chin graft so they took me back to surgery and had to remove the graft." This was apparently not for the cleft palate but apparently bone was reabsorbing or collapsing. I don't understand it but it was getting so she couldn't breathe. Just found an old text where she says she has some sort of arthritis that has eaten up both jaw joints. With the decline of the joints her airway is declining. "They will be breaking and setting both upper and lower jaws and titanium joints into the jaw joints and bone grafts to redo my nose and chin." Oh my, I wonder if that means the infection was in the bone. This sounds so bad as it is a bone graft. I was thinking skin. I pray it is an infection that responds to antibiotics.


That does sound like it was bone-makes sense as to why they needed to remove the graft. Skin usually just comes off if an infection. Also may not be related to the cleft palate- the arthritis may be unrelated or indicate the cleft lip and palate were just part of a greater problem originally.

Maryanne has just been told that teeth displacement as a result of her cleft palate need orthodontic treatment. If she had had it done before 22 it could have been covered by Medicare (a medical issue rather than dental). But she didn't want it done and no-one told us that it was anything more than cosmetic so we didn't push her to get it done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That does sound like it was bone-makes sense as to why they needed to remove the graft. Skin usually just comes off if an infection. Also may not be related to the cleft palate- the arthritis may be unrelated or indicate the cleft lip and palate were just part of a greater problem originally.
> 
> Maryanne has just been told that teeth displacement as a result of her cleft palate need orthodontic treatment. If she had had it done before 22 it could have been covered by Medicare (a medical issue rather than dental). But she didn't want it done and no-one told us that it was anything more than cosmetic so we didn't push her to get it done.


So how much will that set you back?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No ultrasounds here when I had my kids unless there was something high risk going on. I was sure my second was a girl as the pregnancy was so different than the first. First time I had my head in the toilet for months, second time I hardly knew I was pregnant


Vick had a lot of sickness for months with Elizabeth but once it cleared (well into the second trimester) she had no real issues. This time very little nausea but is already very uncomfortable.

Elizabeth's way of getting a baby is so much easier!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is the yarn i am knitting with right now - knitting a pullover/jumper - the yarn is lovely to work with - it just flows through your fingers. the color graduations are really long - it is so fun watching them change. this is going to be a fun knit. --- sam
> 
> https://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


It is pretty Sam- should make a lovely cardigan..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> She's gorgeous, growing like a weed! When my DGD was this age she was known in the family as Pink Pud.


My father used to call one of my sisters his LRPT- Little Round Pink Thing


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They plant acorns in all my flower pots and the landscape.


Thats nice of them- just thinking you could do with the shade I guess. They would grow into good shade trees in a pot :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm sure you are right about the crying. I have seen it turn off like a faucet the minute the parent is out of sight.


It didn't sound put on- she does do that of course but quite different. She was definitely upset (probably because she was confused) but settled quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> One of each would be nice. Funny, though we wanted the girls, we had boy names picked out. They just came more readily.


Just as well ours weren't boys as we hadn't agreed on names for them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So how much will that set you back?


$6-7,000. Some will come back from her extras insurance. She has a small amount of money from inheritance and compensation (after being hit by a car while we lived in London) and savings. Then she will need to pay us back bit by bit from her pension. At 33 in 11 days she needs to pay for it herself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> $6-7,000. Some will come back from her extras insurance. She has a small amount of money from inheritance and compensation (after being hit by a car while we lived in London) and savings. Then she will need to pay us back bit by bit from her pension. At 33 in 11 days she needs to pay for it herself.


Mmmm, hard at 22 sometimes to see the ramifications of decisions. But has the Medicare situation changed in that time?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just as well ours weren't boys as we hadn't agreed on names for them.


Same with my two, couldn't think of any girls' names. I thought I was having a boy with my first (no scans then) and I was right, but with number two I just knew from the start that he was male, no idea how, but I would have been gobsmacked if he had turned out to be a girl!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mmmm, hard at 22 sometimes to see the ramifications of decisions. But has the Medicare situation changed in that time?


No-checked it up last night just in case.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The view from our hotel. The Coca Cola Eye in the distance. We rode it on Monday with my brother.


Lovely photo, but I will say that no chance would I get on that Ferris wheel thingy! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Aww! She is a darling pudding!


Haha yes she is. They came over today for few hours. I had good fun with Serena. Penelope isnt as settled as Serena was, wont take a dummy at all, and DD seems to hold her an awful lot, but she does sleep fairly good at night. We will see how she goes but I can see DD making a rod for her own back (again). Already holding and rocking till asleep and she seems to be in her arms most of the day either feeding or rocking. I think Serena misses out a bit.

And thanks everyone for the nice comments regarding the photo. Internet still playing up off and on so not commenting on all posts so I can catch up quicker.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> so cute cathy - how do the sisters get along? --- sam


Serena loves her and is very good with her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure what is more thrilling for DD: the award from National Federation for the Blind or going to Epcot and meeting these two:


Congratulations to DD and wow great photos. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> That does sound like it was bone-makes sense as to why they needed to remove the graft. Skin usually just comes off if an infection. Also may not be related to the cleft palate- the arthritis may be unrelated or indicate the cleft lip and palate were just part of a greater problem originally.
> 
> Maryanne has just been told that teeth displacement as a result of her cleft palate need orthodontic treatment. If she had had it done before 22 it could have been covered by Medicare (a medical issue rather than dental). But she didn't want it done and no-one told us that it was anything more than cosmetic so we didn't push her to get it done.


Sorry to hear about Maryanne having trouble too. I sure hope all works out ok for her and that whatever she needs will be less involved. I know anything to do with this type of surgery is painful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Penelope sure can't deny being Serena's little sister. What a cutie she is and to me looks quite like her big sister.


They are VERY much alike to look at, there is a slight difference around the eyes though. I think Penelope has her fathers eyes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Haha yes she is. They came over today for few hours. I had good fun with Serena. Penelope isnt as settled as Serena was, wont take a dummy at all, and DD seems to hold her an awful lot, but she does sleep fairly good at night. We will see how she goes but I can see DD making a rod for her own back (again). Already holding and rocking till asleep and she seems to be in her arms most of the day either feeding or rocking. I think Serena misses out a bit.
> 
> And thanks everyone for the nice comments regarding the photo. Internet still playing up off and on so not commenting on all posts so I can catch up quicker.


I thought that with Elizabeth but after about 6 months (I think) she started to settle without being rocked to sleep etc. Now is a breeze to get down (though she never did sleep much during the day). Mind you won't be able to do it with number 2 as E still too young to be left too much to her own devices- even if she would let it happen! which she wouldn't unless she surprises us all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've got power, so I guess Fan has too- no big trees overhanging, thank goodness. The wind has died down, but for us it is cold. ( yes Bonnie- I don't think I would survive a Canadian winter!) (for that matter I am not sure I want a UK winter any longer!)


Sounds like hurricane strength winter storm. Glad you are ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I'm sure there would be less such offences if the punishment would fit the crime instead of the slap on the hands most get now.


Oh yes I fully agree with you there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No-checked it up last night just in case.


Afraid it is one of those live and learn situations. Please tell Maryanne that I am sorry she is going to be so out of pocket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like hurricane strength winter storm. Glad you are ok.


Snow was just enough in Christchurch for the GK's to build miniature snowmen. Lots of road closures, trees down in places. Hurricane strength in places. The central North Island has been hit quite badly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute, she has those pocket gopher cheeks???????? getting fed straight cream, I see????


LOL. I have never heard that before! Love it. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Aunt started doing meth again and grandma was letting it happen in her house, so I think she told social services she couldn't do it anymore. Neither she nor the fetus needed to be around that, the aunts fingers were falling off and she was complaining "why is this happening to me?", cuz you're doing drugs dummy, well harsher words than that was J's response.


Oh my! :sm13: :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 86 and I need to get to bed. Falling asleep here. Night all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope he storms calm quickly for our NZ friends. It's warm here now, went cold earlier but the sun has disappeared. Typical English summer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lol! That would save us a bundle on the air fares. The forecast down there next week is for showers and sleet with -4 at night and +5 during the day with 5 layers of clothes reccomended! I think I'll leave the shorts and flip flops behind, and pack the thermals instead. ❄✈☃????


 :sm06:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That must be some vitamin that you only have to take once a week. I am waiting for a refill from company on my anxiety medication. There was a refill left but it had expired. Wonder why they didn't call....Anyhow, they called Dr. but didn't get a response so I had to call. Sure hope it is going through.
> 
> So..... 4 extra blocks means you could keep original plan and add a couple matching pillows....
> 
> I didn't get upstairs to sew today with taking kittens to vet and then pet shop and later a trip to Krogers and getting the little bit of ironing done before cleaning ladies tomorrow. Guess the girls and I will spend the afternoon upstairs to keep out of the way.


It's a megadose. I want to get levels tested again and go to a smaller daily asap. I don't have any side effects that I'm aware of but don't want to take more than I have to.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear Maryanne needs so much dental work. I hope it goes smoothly. I have a few more months to get mine paid off, too, so I know that pain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope the storm settles soon, scary winds.
> 
> Joy hope the worker show up tomorrow, if not, I would be giving them a piece of my mind.
> 
> ...


Hope it stays dry until the hay is in.

Well, I had a very unpleasant surprise this morning. I went out to the RV to get something for one of the girls at knitting and found wet spots on a throw rug , not the usual wet spot which we had figured out where that was coming from. I looked up and there was water dripping out of the one light fixture! Good thing it is D.C. 12 volt instead of 110. Called DH and let him know. Put a bucket under it and emptied the dehumidifier. Not the way I wanted my day to begin. We have had a huge amount of rain. The float is stuck again in the rain gauge so I couldn't see how much we got overnight, but the news is saying some places got 2" or more overnight. We are down to sprinkles now, and supposed to only have occasional showers the rest of the day. I'm waiting for DD and the kids to get to the restaurant for our Thursday morning breakfast. hoping the rest of the day goes better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pizza smoothies.... YUM... Rachel used to make us fancy breakfasts to serve from her playhouse with very unusual combos...
> 
> Do you get leg cramps when your legs get that overtired? A nap might be just the ticket. No sleeping necessary but getting off feet for awihle would be nice.


Thankfully no leg cramps. The leg pain is one of the first ways my FM manifests. I have done very little all week. Breakfast with DD and kids then knitting group is the most I will have done all week. And that is all sitting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the leak in the RV. At least you are home when you discovered it instead of on the road somewhere. Hopefully it will be able to be repaired without too much trouble and cost.


tami_ohio said:


> Hope it stays dry until the hay is in.
> 
> Well, I had a very unpleasant surprise this morning. I went out to the RV to get something for one of the girls at knitting and found wet spots on a throw rug , not the usual wet spot which we had figured out where that was coming from. I looked up and there was water dripping out of the one light fixture! Good thing it is D.C. 12 volt instead of 110. Called DH and let him know. Put a bucket under it and emptied the dehumidifier. Not the way I wanted my day to begin. We have had a huge amount of rain. The float is stuck again in the rain gauge so I couldn't see how much we got overnight, but the news is saying some places got 2" or more overnight. We are down to sprinkles now, and supposed to only have occasional showers the rest of the day. I'm waiting for DD and the kids to get to the restaurant for our Thursday morning breakfast. hoping the rest of the day goes better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, please. That is sure much better than around here. Do you have to go back for the cap or do they send it to you or give it to you for dentist at home to place? Do you just have a hole for those 90 days or a temp? There was an ad for a very good guy here today but I am sure it would be in the thousands. Not in my budget. hope he is feeling OK today. We have a friend who had root canal yesterday and then cavities filled, extractions, bridge today. Unfortunately, he can take NO PAIN MEDS so imagine he is one sick puppy tonight.


I will send you the info. No cap until healed completely, so you will have a hole. They will fill the extraction hole with cadaver bone dust and place a part of the hardware that needs to grow together. Kids just arrived so will send more info later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll check on the text. It isn't from the doctor but what she texted my sister:
> She said, "They found infection in my chin graft so they took me back to surgery and had to remove the graft." This was apparently not for the cleft palate but apparently bone was reabsorbing or collapsing. I don't understand it but it was getting so she couldn't breathe. Just found an old text where she says she has some sort of arthritis that has eaten up both jaw joints. With the decline of the joints her airway is declining. "They will be breaking and setting both upper and lower jaws and titanium joints into the jaw joints and bone grafts to redo my nose and chin." Oh my, I wonder if that means the infection was in the bone. This sounds so bad as it is a bone graft. I was thinking skin. I pray it is an infection that responds to antibiotics.


How terrible for her. Praying with you that antibiotics will help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The paper pusher always seem to take a larger share than those doing the work????You would think with computers & other technology it would take less time with paperwork. By the time I retired, I had to fill out a 10 page request to get a lightbulb replaced instead of yelling out the door to maintenance when they walked by????How is that efficient


A lot of that is caused by unions, unfortunately.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry you've not been feeling too good.
> My problem presently is getting comfy- this chair by the computer is seriously uncomfy, although the right height. Can't sit long. But the worst pain is no longer.


I'm so glad the pain has eased a bit. Are you sitting on a cushion at the computer?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is the yarn i am knitting with right now - knitting a pullover/jumper - the yarn is lovely to work with - it just flows through your fingers. the color graduations are really long - it is so fun watching them change. this is going to be a fun knit. --- sam
> 
> https://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


The yarn looks lovely. Looking forward to seeing your pullover as you progress.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, is it ever raining here. It started about 7 a.m. and is coming down in sheets. Wish I could send some to B.C. 

My brother just called. He's bringing pasta over for dinner tonight. His wife is away with her sister so it will be nice to have the two of us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It surely is- winds up to 167KPH, around the Capital- ferries cancelled, flights disrupted. Our high today to be 10 degrees.


Those are really high winds. Hope all stay safe. If you have to go out today, be very careful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Asamblea, feeling better. Bathroom looks the same. They never came today! Promised tomorrow but I no linger believe. I went to Home Depot today and picked out tile. One of them was suppose to help me. Right, didn't happen. I gave Kenny sample of glass accent tile I wanted from other tile store. Good, good thing I never suspected it would take this long or be this discombobulating! Knit one, pearl two, breathe! Life is good.


That is so frustrating but it seems to be the norm these days. They have so many jobs on the go that they keep rotating, hoping to keep the clients off balance.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> News today says the high winds have brought down power lines, snow has closed roads further south, yes it's a doozy storm.
> Auckland is in for gales, rain, hail yipeeeee! NOT!


Not good :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Unfortunately, we took mom's side by side for the garage. Some of the freezer shelves seem to be missing and it doesn't hold anywhere near what the upright freezer did. Wish I had it back.... and it didn't take up so much room in garage. All the fridge side does is collect drinks. DH doesn't like the bottom freezer on new fridge.... mainly because he doesn't bend well and because he throws everything in without a plan. We used to make more things up and keep on hand.


I thought I would like the bottom freezer but I don't. My fridge was here when I bought the place and it was only 2 years old so didn't think I should change it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I need to get all mine paired up and banded or back in cases. Unfortunately, think the missing ones are at DD's and that pretty much means gone forever. Wouldn't mind if I just knew which size tips from my set of KnitPicks she had!!! Just might be a couple on some UFO's as well.


I need to get all mine paired up too. They're in quite a jumble now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Currants that grow on bushes aren't currants here though, they are blackcurrants ,redcurrants etc. Grapes that grow on vines become currants once they are dried (well the right type of grape, others becomes sultanas or raisins). Never would I buy blackcurrants and say I had bought currants. Currants are only ever the small dried grapes. Yet another case of different uses of the English language in different countries.


We do identify them as red or black currants as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm sure you are right about the crying. I have seen it turn off like a faucet the minute the parent is out of sight.


Both my boys did that at about 18 months. So hard to leave but the sitter said I wasn't in the car before they were playing. When youngest was there she had 5 boys the same age, don't know how she stayed sane


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope it stays dry until the hay is in.
> 
> Well, I had a very unpleasant surprise this morning. I went out to the RV to get something for one of the girls at knitting and found wet spots on a throw rug , not the usual wet spot which we had figured out where that was coming from. I looked up and there was water dripping out of the one light fixture! Good thing it is D.C. 12 volt instead of 110. Called DH and let him know. Put a bucket under it and emptied the dehumidifier. Not the way I wanted my day to begin. We have had a huge amount of rain. The float is stuck again in the rain gauge so I couldn't see how much we got overnight, but the news is saying some places got 2" or more overnight. We are down to sprinkles now, and supposed to only have occasional showers the rest of the day. I'm waiting for DD and the kids to get to the restaurant for our Thursday morning breakfast. hoping the rest of the day goes better!


It's good that you caught the leak when you did. Hopefully it will be an easy fix.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've got power, so I guess Fan has too- no big trees overhanging, thank goodness. The wind has died down, but for us it is cold. ( yes Bonnie- I don't think I would survive a Canadian winter!) (for that matter I am not sure I want a UK winter any longer!)


Yes, but we are prepared for it, our houses are insulated & we have furnaces & fireplaces. 
Hope it warms up for you soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> $6-7,000. Some will come back from her extras insurance. She has a small amount of money from inheritance and compensation (after being hit by a car while we lived in London) and savings. Then she will need to pay us back bit by bit from her pension. At 33 in 11 days she needs to pay for it herself.


Wow! Too bad she didn't get it done earlier. Will it cause health issues if not done? If so, you would think it would be covered.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope it stays dry until the hay is in.
> 
> Well, I had a very unpleasant surprise this morning. I went out to the RV to get something for one of the girls at knitting and found wet spots on a throw rug , not the usual wet spot which we had figured out where that was coming from. I looked up and there was water dripping out of the one light fixture! Good thing it is D.C. 12 volt instead of 110. Called DH and let him know. Put a bucket under it and emptied the dehumidifier. Not the way I wanted my day to begin. We have had a huge amount of rain. The float is stuck again in the rain gauge so I couldn't see how much we got overnight, but the news is saying some places got 2" or more overnight. We are down to sprinkles now, and supposed to only have occasional showers the rest of the day. I'm waiting for DD and the kids to get to the restaurant for our Thursday morning breakfast. hoping the rest of the day goes better!


You & Sam are going to be having webbed feet soon???? Hope the leak isn't hard to fix


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> A lot of that is caused by unions, unfortunately.


It wasn't a union thing here, just a stupid notion of someone in management wanting to keep track if what the maintenance guy was doing. He said it took an hour of his day filling in the forms????Very efficient ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is so frustrating but it seems to be the norm these days. They have so many jobs on the go that they keep rotating, hoping to keep the clients off balance.


That seems silly, you'd think they would want to finish a job at a time to get paid.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I thought I would like the bottom freezer but I don't. My fridge was here when I bought the place and it was only 2 years old so didn't think I should change it.


I was thinking that's what I would buy when my fridge dies. My crisper drawers have been broken for years but they want a fortune to replace them & im sure if I buy new ones the fridge with then die????so I keep swearing at the drawers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning y'all. It's a lovely day out there, yesterday was nice and only hit 89f I think, this morning is beautiful but is supposed to go up to 91 today, that's so much better than the days in 100s last week. It's pretty bad when 89 or 91 is considered cooler. lol
I completed clue 2 on sock one, and am most of the way through clue 1 on the second one, goal is to have both socks caught up through clue 2 by tomorrow so that I can be ready for clue 3 on Friday night or Saturday, we'll see how that goes. 
I packed all my clothes for camping, this morning, taking stuff I can layer, and then got all the other stuff pretty much ready, I keep most everything in a rubbermaid tote so that it's all together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I would say so..... It is a shame that this is going to mess up her life long friendship but a child's future is at stake. Would she be able to find work if she relocated. I guess I should say, does she have any work history? Are there other children?


Most of her work experience is dancing and not ballroom, and she worked for a senior center and loved it until the employees didn't get paid, so she could work at the senior center, or assisted living center or some such. She could also get a job at a coffee shop or she could get back into her art, she's a good artist, don't know if it would pay her bills though. 
She has a 10 year old daughter, she's with J's mom right now, temporarily while J is trying to figure out her life, she's been with Gma about a year I think, J want to get her shit together so she can bring her back to be together, she loves Jan tremendously and is a good mom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That would be great too. Pickles are easier to store than trying to use these all up fresh. I swear this one must be 4-5 inches around. One pickle will cover a hamburger!


A couple years ago, when I spent the entire summer canning pickles, sweet pickles, bread and butter, dill, zesty dill, dill relish, sweet relish... I had some cukes I used that were huge, sliced and pickled, one slice will cover a hamburger, literally. lol I barely squeezed them into the wide mouthed jars. I still have so many jars of pickles in the basement, (the neighbor girls come over whenever they need more pickles, lolol they do bring back the empty jars), but for some stupid reason I planted another cucumber and it's thriving, so I'll be canning pickles again after vacation I think. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vick had a lot of sickness for months with Elizabeth but once it cleared (well into the second trimester) she had no real issues. This time very little nausea but is already very uncomfortable.
> 
> Elizabeth's way of getting a baby is so much easier!


LOL!! I agree, Elizabeth's way is easier, less painful also. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Same with my two, couldn't think of any girls' names. I thought I was having a boy with my first (no scans then) and I was right, but with number two I just knew from the start that he was male, no idea how, but I would have been gobsmacked if he had turned out to be a girl!


I knew I was having a boy too, I didn't have a sonogram though I could have, but I just knew he was going to be a boy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope it stays dry until the hay is in.
> 
> Well, I had a very unpleasant surprise this morning. I went out to the RV to get something for one of the girls at knitting and found wet spots on a throw rug , not the usual wet spot which we had figured out where that was coming from. I looked up and there was water dripping out of the one light fixture! Good thing it is D.C. 12 volt instead of 110. Called DH and let him know. Put a bucket under it and emptied the dehumidifier. Not the way I wanted my day to begin. We have had a huge amount of rain. The float is stuck again in the rain gauge so I couldn't see how much we got overnight, but the news is saying some places got 2" or more overnight. We are down to sprinkles now, and supposed to only have occasional showers the rest of the day. I'm waiting for DD and the kids to get to the restaurant for our Thursday morning breakfast. hoping the rest of the day goes better!


Oh no, I hope it's a fairly easy and inexpensive fix. 
Enjoy breakfast with DD and kids, and knit group.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope he storms calm quickly for our NZ friends. It's warm here now, went cold earlier but the sun has disappeared. Typical English summer.


Raining again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope it stays dry until the hay is in.
> 
> Well, I had a very unpleasant surprise this morning. I went out to the RV to get something for one of the girls at knitting and found wet spots on a throw rug , not the usual wet spot which we had figured out where that was coming from. I looked up and there was water dripping out of the one light fixture! Good thing it is D.C. 12 volt instead of 110. Called DH and let him know. Put a bucket under it and emptied the dehumidifier. Not the way I wanted my day to begin. We have had a huge amount of rain. The float is stuck again in the rain gauge so I couldn't see how much we got overnight, but the news is saying some places got 2" or more overnight. We are down to sprinkles now, and supposed to only have occasional showers the rest of the day. I'm waiting for DD and the kids to get to the restaurant for our Thursday morning breakfast. hoping the rest of the day goes better!


I hope it does for you, too, Tami!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, I think it is Kenny hurt his knee and they are overbooked and poor at handling that. I see on fb they have been somewhere every day. I guess the squeaky wheel gets oiled. But frankly I haven't felt well enough to confront them, HOWEVER, may the good Lord help them if they don't show tomorrow. They will get one of our Sam's comet to Jesus talks for sure.


 :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm so glad the pain has eased a bit. Are you sitting on a cushion at the computer?


Thanks Liz.
Yes, but finding it very uncomfy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Those are really high winds. Hope all stay safe. If you have to go out today, be very careful.


That was in Wellington, the Capital. It is cold, here, for us, but could be a lot worse.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, bingo, now I know what I did wrong. I paid them already! Dagnapit I'm stupid.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A meteorologist guy has just been on the radio talking about noctilucent clouds....and I thought, "Sonja told us about them!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, but we are prepared for it, our houses are insulated & we have furnaces & fireplaces.
> Hope it warms up for you soon


Springs here are very mixed- last summer was not wonderful, although autumn has been very mild. The year Margaret and Maryanne visited was awful, until they got back home. The summer I was forced to move was hot and dry until the one day I needed it to be fine- then the Heavens opened, and I was lucky more was not damaged. Insulated walls and double glazing would be welcome. I was concerned to read that a 12 year old had Cyanide poisoning from the insulation used in the Grenfell building. my ceiling and underfloor insulation is recycled plastic bottles, not the glass fibre I would prefer, but so be it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Raining again!


Are your toes starting to web?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Are your toes starting to web?


I'll have to take a look, if it gets warm enough to take my slippers off! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, bingo, now I know what I did wrong. I paid them already! Dagnapit I'm stupid.


Not stupid, you were going on their past work ethic from people who they got in and got the job done for right off. 
Hopefully they'll get it all done soon and it'll be done and over with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to take a look, if it gets warm enough to take my slippers off! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they don't move that fast - the gondolas don't rock back and forth - it's like sitting in the easy chair watching what is going on outside. seattle has one -
wendell and i rode it - great fun - such different perspectives of the city. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photo, but I will say that no chance would I get on that Ferris wheel thingy! :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope she starts giving serena more attention - when we had heidi i always made sure i had lots of time to snuggle and read with heather. i didn't want her to feel left out. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Haha yes she is. They came over today for few hours. I had good fun with Serena. Penelope isnt as settled as Serena was, wont take a dummy at all, and DD seems to hold her an awful lot, but she does sleep fairly good at night. We will see how she goes but I can see DD making a rod for her own back (again). Already holding and rocking till asleep and she seems to be in her arms most of the day either feeding or rocking. I think Serena misses out a bit.
> 
> And thanks everyone for the nice comments regarding the photo. Internet still playing up off and on so not commenting on all posts so I can catch up quicker.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure we got any of that or not - i will need to ask Heidi - i didn't hear any. hope the leak is a simple fix. do you need to repaint the roof or aren't they painted like a travel trailer? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hope it stays dry until the hay is in.
> 
> Well, I had a very unpleasant surprise this morning. I went out to the RV to get something for one of the girls at knitting and found wet spots on a throw rug , not the usual wet spot which we had figured out where that was coming from. I looked up and there was water dripping out of the one light fixture! Good thing it is D.C. 12 volt instead of 110. Called DH and let him know. Put a bucket under it and emptied the dehumidifier. Not the way I wanted my day to begin. We have had a huge amount of rain. The float is stuck again in the rain gauge so I couldn't see how much we got overnight, but the news is saying some places got 2" or more overnight. We are down to sprinkles now, and supposed to only have occasional showers the rest of the day. I'm waiting for DD and the kids to get to the restaurant for our Thursday morning breakfast. hoping the rest of the day goes better!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many clues are there to finish the socks and when should they be finished? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good morning y'all. It's a lovely day out there, yesterday was nice and only hit 89f I think, this morning is beautiful but is supposed to go up to 91 today, that's so much better than the days in 100s last week. It's pretty bad when 89 or 91 is considered cooler. lol
> I completed clue 2 on sock one, and am most of the way through clue 1 on the second one, goal is to have both socks caught up through clue 2 by tomorrow so that I can be ready for clue 3 on Friday night or Saturday, we'll see how that goes.
> I packed all my clothes for camping, this morning, taking stuff I can layer, and then got all the other stuff pretty much ready, I keep most everything in a rubbermaid tote so that it's all together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and quicker. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I agree, Elizabeth's way is easier, less painful also. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, bingo, now I know what I did wrong. I paid them already! Dagnapit I'm stupid.


Oh my gosh that is a big no no here, so much to begin with and the rest when its finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> A meteorologist guy has just been on the radio talking about noctilucent clouds....and I thought, "Sonja told us about them!"


Just call me brainbox ????. Just been reading and looking at all the pictures coming from Jupiter . Amazing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, bingo, now I know what I did wrong. I paid them already! Dagnapit I'm stupid.


Oh, no. I hope they come back & fnish. I'd never pay more than 1/2 til the job is done


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That seems silly, you'd think they would want to finish a job at a time to get paid.


It doesn't seem to work that way. They get percentages as the work progresses so they're getting a little bit from every client.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, Sonja, Bonnie, no experience with contractors except recent painter who was friend. I texted him that I had been fair and paid ahead and was angry they took advantage and need job DONE.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never ever pay them in full upfront. I must say, in defence of people that do this sort of work (my DH does this) sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond the control of those doing the work that cause delay after delay. Example: the job DH is currently on the owner insisted of selecting some hardware themself (perfectly fine) but didn't realise they needed more info on how/where it was going to be used. What they selected was not appropriate for use/location of use and to be returned and re-ordered. It cost DH a half a days working time because of this error.
Now I'm not saying your workers aren't without blame, and they most definitely should have contacted you when they realised they wouldn't be showing up, but that said I think a lot of folks on here have made some generalisations about people in the construction/remodelling business that are incorrect. I can honestly say that the people my DH works with by and large are honest, dependable, and do quality work when they are calling the shots. DH has on the spot quit working with contractors (and there are a few) that take shortcuts that affect the quality of the project.
He, and his colleagues will not allow their names/reputation be tarnished by poor quality or substandard work and ethics. Just had to get this off my chest. Peace, love, and light to all. 


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, bingo, now I know what I did wrong. I paid them already! Dagnapit I'm stupid.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

website? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just call me brainbox ????. Just been reading and looking at all the pictures coming from Jupiter . Amazing


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how many clues are there to finish the socks and when should they be finished? --- sam


There are 4 sets of clues, the first set comes out on 1st, 8th, 15th, and 22nd, and you have to have posted a cast on post by midnight EST on the last day of the month, then you have an additional 30 days to finish, and bind off has to be posted by the last day of the second month. So each challenge lasts 2 months, so there are overlapping challenges from month to month. 
So this pair has to be posted as bound off by the 31st August, I posted cast on 9th July.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and quicker. --- sam


 :sm23: Absolutely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, Sonja, Bonnie, no experience with contractors except recent painter who was friend. I texted him that I had been fair and paid ahead and was angry they took advantage and need job DONE.


I completely understand, the only experience I have it when Marla did her kitchen reno, I did learn a lot though, and my bff's dad was a contractor when I was growing up.

I do agree with Gwen though also, that sometimes unforeseen things happen, but they should be communicating with you much better than they are. And if they have more than one job on the table, they should let you know that and prioritize accordingly.

The contractor that did Marla's kitchen reno did a good job, but was very bad about communicating and letting her know what was going on, I couldn't put up with that so would probably not use him as a contractor, Marla would have him do another reno for her, it didn't bother her for the most part, she was more upset with the electrician, that was sub-contracted.

Don't forget to breathe, this is hard on you because of the ailments that the stress brings forth, if it weren't for those it would be so bad, but when you start having physical illness and discomfort from the stress it creates another level of urgency. Maybe telling them that you need a sit down with them as everyone doesn't seem to be on the same page as far as the urgency of getting this all finished up and stress to them that it's affecting you physically to the point of needing medical attention. Either way though, we are definitely praying and hugging from afar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never ever pay them in full upfront. I must say, in defence of people that do this sort of work (my DH does this) sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond the control of those doing the work that cause delay after delay. Example: the job DH is currently on the owner insisted of selecting some hardware themself (perfectly fine) but didn't realise they needed more info on how/where it was going to be used. What they selected was not appropriate for use/location of use and to be returned and re-ordered. It cost DH a half a days working time because of this error.
> Now I'm not saying your workers aren't without blame, and they most definitely should have contacted you when they realised they wouldn't be showing up, but that said I think a lot of folks on here have made some generalisations about people in the construction/remodelling business that are incorrect. I can honestly say that the people my DH works with by and large are honest, dependable, and do quality work when they are calling the shots. DH has on the spot quit working with contractors (and there are a few) that take shortcuts that affect the quality of the project.
> He, and his colleagues will not allow their names/reputation be tarnished by poor quality or substandard work and ethics. Just had to get this off my chest. Peace, love, and light to all.


Great points Gwen. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A couple years ago, when I spent the entire summer canning pickles, sweet pickles, bread and butter, dill, zesty dill, dill relish, sweet relish... I had some cukes I used that were huge, sliced and pickled, one slice will cover a hamburger, literally. lol I barely squeezed them into the wide mouthed jars. I still have so many jars of pickles in the basement, (the neighbor girls come over whenever they need more pickles, lolol they do bring back the empty jars), but for some stupid reason I planted another cucumber and it's thriving, so I'll be canning pickles again after vacation I think. :sm16:


When cukes get that big, aren't the seeds extra large?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, bingo, now I know what I did wrong. I paid them already! Dagnapit I'm stupid.


My DH had a tendency to do that too and I always moaned about it because they had no reason to finish the job on time.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Looking for tips and insights, if anyone had any, on building a home. The home will be around 200 miles from our current home.

Also, looking for help on what to look for in a walk-in tub.

Thanking you in advance for any and all help. You can always use private message if you wish - then I can reference easier.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Yuck. 3rd very early start in a row with new job. Feeling bit ewww as a result.

On the plus side, enjoying work. Anyone needing good paying job that is fairly easy, but on feet all day, go for traffic control.

At least easy so far as not on real busy road job.

:sm01:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. The beautiful glass tile I wanted is out dang it. Kenny Finally Went to tile store today and they called to inform me cost would be over $800. I will meet him at Home Depot tomorrow 8 a.m. to pick different tile.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sassafras123, so sorry for your stress. They say that hindsight is 20/20 vision, so in retrospect, you have learned a lot, at a great cost, what not to do with the next contractors. Hope you can have a sit down good talk with them and they will understand and help get this project finished. It would have been very helpful if they had kept you in the know as to what the circumstances are. Good healing thoughts for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> website? --- sam


Can't find it now Sam but it's NASA s Juno that is sending all the pictures back from Jupiter, they are concentrating at the moment on what they call the eye . Next time any off us grumble about the weather here is a fact for you . The storm on Jupiter is that strong and big it could swallow up the earth easily and it's been going on for 350 years


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

For some reason I have started itching like mad on my arms and neck and there is a raised blister like blob appearing before my eyes on my right arm. I'm thinking allergy reaction but I've not been near anything I could have had a reaction too


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> For some reason I have started itching like mad on my arms and neck and there is a raised blister like blob appearing before my eyes on my right arm. I'm thinking allergy reaction but I've not been near anything I could have had a reaction too


Have you been bitten perhaps. Little bugs are everywhere in this weather.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Have you been bitten perhaps. Little bugs are everywhere in this weather.


Another reason why I dislike insects , can't see a bit just itchy on both arms and a blob about the size of a 50p on my left arm .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> When cukes get that big, aren't the seeds extra large?


A little bit. We went to Yellowstone and when we got back, they were huge, and I'd already picked and canned anything that was big enough before we left so that they wouldn't get that huge. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yuck. 3rd very early start in a row with new job. Feeling bit ewww as a result.
> 
> On the plus side, enjoying work. Anyone needing good paying job that is fairly easy, but on feet all day, go for traffic control.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that the job is going well, too bad it's so early in the morning, I understand that feeling. 
Hopefully it will get a bit easier and definitely need good insoles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. The beautiful glass tile I wanted is out dang it. Kenny Finally Went to tile store today and they called to inform me cost would be over $800. I will meet him at Home Depot tomorrow 8 a.m. to pick different tile.


That sucks about the tile you wanted, I hope you can find some at HD that you like as well, they do have some really pretty ones, do you have a Lowes or Menards to choose from also?
Hopefully it's onward and upward. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't find it now Sam but it's NASA s Juno that is sending all the pictures back from Jupiter, they are concentrating at the moment on what they call the eye . Next time any off us grumble about the weather here is a fact for you . The storm on Jupiter is that strong and big it could swallow up the earth easily and it's been going on for 350 years


 :sm06: I'm glad none of us live on Jupiter. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For some reason I have started itching like mad on my arms and neck and there is a raised blister like blob appearing before my eyes on my right arm. I'm thinking allergy reaction but I've not been near anything I could have had a reaction too


That's not good, probably a small bugs. 
I woke the other morning with a rash on my one arm, don't know what I got into while asleep, but it was sure an allergic reaction to something. It went away pretty quickly after I took my tincture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think you can have the pair off the needles by the end of July? anxious to see this pair done. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> There are 4 sets of clues, the first set comes out on 1st, 8th, 15th, and 22nd, and you have to have posted a cast on post by midnight EST on the last day of the month, then you have an additional 30 days to finish, and bind off has to be posted by the last day of the second month. So each challenge lasts 2 months, so there are overlapping challenges from month to month.
> So this pair has to be posted as bound off by the 31st August, I posted cast on 9th July.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the one disadvantage with walk in tubs is that you have to be in them before you can turn on the water and then you need to sit there while it fill up or gets where you want it. then when you are done you need to sit there while it drains before you can get out. i think those conditions make it a bad buy. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Looking for tips and insights, if anyone had any, on building a home. The home will be around 200 miles from our current home.
> 
> Also, looking for help on what to look for in a walk-in tub.
> 
> Thanking you in advance for any and all help. You can always use private message if you wish - then I can reference easier.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow. i will google for a site. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Can't find it now Sam but it's NASA s Juno that is sending all the pictures back from Jupiter, they are concentrating at the moment on what they call the eye . Next time any off us grumble about the weather here is a fact for you . The storm on Jupiter is that strong and big it could swallow up the earth easily and it's been going on for 350 years


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Can't find it now Sam but it's NASA s Juno that is sending all the pictures back from Jupiter, they are concentrating at the moment on what they call the eye . Next time any off us grumble about the weather here is a fact for you . The storm on Jupiter is that strong and big it could swallow up the earth easily and it's been going on for 350 years


Try EarthSkyNews Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have now frogged the afghan I'm making for oldest more than twice and for an easy pattern, I for the life of me can not keep the count correct. Can someone please look at the attached free pattern and tell me how many stitches I should have after I complete just row 1 of the pattern. I have attempted to calculate this and keep getting different answers. I will be so grateful for any assistance. I am apparently needing to count every couple of rows to be sure I haven't added in any stitches which is throwing me off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also, I just reread what I posted about contractors/remodeling folks and I just want to be sure no one was offended. I DO think Kenny has not been communicating and working ethically with Sassafras. Sassafras has been taken advantage of re her trusting nature. Shame, shame shame on Kenny and his co-worker. It is folks that do that which gives honest workers a bad name.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> the one disadvantage with walk in tubs is that you have to be in them before you can turn on the water and then you need to sit there while it fill up or gets where you want it. then when you are done you need to sit there while it drains before you can get out. i think those conditions make it a bad buy. --- sam


This is true. I prefer a shower and was told that in addition, they could do a walk in tub or a shower, but not both. Things to think about and look into before you spend money. Some of these tubs are very nice with water jets and warmed seats.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

flyty1n said:


> This is true. I prefer a shower and was told that in addition, they could do a walk in tub or a shower, but not both. Things to think about and look into before you spend money. Some of these tubs are very nice with water jets and warmed seats.


We are having a walk in shower, and a walk in tub. I understand that it takes only 2 minutes to drain - do not know if this is true or not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I don't know if this is the site Sonya was looking at but here is one that shows the pictures from Juno within the last 24 hours.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/12/science/jupiter-great-red-spot-nasa-juno.html?mwrsm=Reddit


thewren said:


> wow. i will google for a site. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I don't know if this is the site Sonya was looking at but here is one that shows the pictures from Juno within the last 24 hours.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/12/science/jupiter-great-red-spot-nasa-juno.html?mwrsm=Reddit


Wow that's fantastic, looks like a giant fried egg!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, thank you appreciate your support. This too shall pass.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That must be some vitamin that you only have to take once a week. I am waiting for a refill from company on my anxiety medication. There was a refill left but it had expired. Wonder why they didn't call....Anyhow, they called Dr. but didn't get a response so I had to call. Sure hope it is going through.
> 
> So..... 4 extra blocks means you could keep original plan and add a couple matching pillows....
> 
> I didn't get upstairs to sew today with taking kittens to vet and then pet shop and later a trip to Krogers and getting the little bit of ironing done before cleaning ladies tomorrow. Guess the girls and I will spend the afternoon upstairs to keep out of the way.


Here you have to see the Dr to get a refill on anxiety meds.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for your support. Hope you get help with afghan pattern. Currently have teflon brain from running to two small local tile suppliers and HD AGAIN, or I'd try and help. But picked out accent tile at HD that will work. Not stunning but serviceable. Lucky me though as I get to see my acupuncturist at 3:30!
Sonja, hope its not a bite. Can you take Benadryl?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what i wanted and i couldn't think of it - thanks angelam. --- sam



angelam said:


> Try EarthSkyNews Sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you have to see the Dr to get a refill on anxiety meds.


Even diabetes meds have to be refilled after seeing the doctor at certain points--a while back they said they had to have the doc's approval to give him the medication (which he has been taking for years). They finally called or faxed the doctor's office, I think, but yes, they tend to monitor the drugs that can be "misused or abused." I may talk to my doctor about getting on some anxiety meds, as mine isn't going away. :sm03: It's so annoying, and I don't want to do it, but I may need a little more help for a while. I also need to be out walking/moving more, but it's so stinking hot right now it's hard to do. (I know the mall is good for walking, but I hate the crowds.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the way i see it gwen you should have 193 sts at the end of the second row only. but don't take my word for it - there are far better knitters on here than me. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have now frogged the afghan I'm making for oldest more than twice and for an easy pattern, I for the life of me can not keep the count correct. Can someone please look at the attached free pattern and tell me how many stitches I should have after I complete just row 1 of the pattern. I have attempted to calculate this and keep getting different answers. I will be so grateful for any assistance. I am apparently needing to count every couple of rows to be sure I haven't added in any stitches which is throwing me off.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> the one disadvantage with walk in tubs is that you have to be in them before you can turn on the water and then you need to sit there while it fill up or gets where you want it. then when you are done you need to sit there while it drains before you can get out. i think those conditions make it a bad buy. --- sam


Some have said they found it chilly waiting for them to fill or empty.
Another thing I heard is that most homes do not have enough water pressure to fill them in a timely way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, I also meant to say that I hope the leak is fixed quickly without too much fuss. Water and electricity are not a good mix!

I've kind of lost my mojo this week. I haven't done much crafting of any kind. DD#2 and I spent two hours on the phone last night! She doesn't call often but when she does we have to have a proper conversation, naturally. And I still need to get the bowtie blocks together. I'm looking at some muslin for the back of another of the big quilts that needs doing (my favorite block, Fool's Puzzle) that has been in the box a while, too. I really need to find some motivation.

It's suppertime or nearly so again, so off I go. Hugs & blessings. Stay warm/cool as needed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are - but it is before shower/aftershower that is inconvenient. you prefer a shower - i would just install a walk in shower with sliding glass doors. i have shower curtains. i have clear glass doors on my shower. love it. there will be no stabbings in my shower - i can see out. lol --- sam




flyty1n said:


> This is true. I prefer a shower and was told that in addition, they could do a walk in tub or a shower, but not both. Things to think about and look into before you spend money. Some of these tubs are very nice with water jets and warmed seats.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another reason why I dislike insects , can't see a bit just itchy on both arms and a blob about the size of a 50p on my left arm .


It's odd that the itch is on both arms yet the blob is only on your left. Did you eat something different or a lot of one thing? I get hives if I eat too many strawberries. If it continues tomorrow, I would get to the dr. These days, you never know what's going on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just saw we had 2 tornadoes locally. We seem to be getting more of these. No one was hurt from what I heard but trees were uprooted.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> the one disadvantage with walk in tubs is that you have to be in them before you can turn on the water and then you need to sit there while it fill up or gets where you want it. then when you are done you need to sit there while it drains before you can get out. i think those conditions make it a bad buy. --- sam


Good point --I never thought about that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yuck. 3rd very early start in a row with new job. Feeling bit ewww as a result.
> 
> On the plus side, enjoying work. Anyone needing good paying job that is fairly easy, but on feet all day, go for traffic control.
> 
> ...


Glad you got the job Heather and I'm glad you are enjoying it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't want to sit or stand there cold while the thing drains in two minutes or not. i just think it is inconvenient. i wonder how long it takes to fill if you are just taking a bath - you can get pretty cool sitting there waiting for the water to get where you want it. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> We are having a walk in shower, and a walk in tub. I understand that it takes only 2 minutes to drain - do not know if this is true or not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam. You are a far better knitter than I am. I thought it should still be 193 but I am coming up short in some sections and too many in other.
At least there is no rush in getting this finished but I would like to have it finished at least by Christmas and ideally for DD's birthday in Sept.!
At the rate I'm going it may take me forever. I may just put it aside for a day or two.


thewren said:


> the way i see it gwen you should have 193 sts at the end of the second row only. but don't take my word for it - there are far better knitters on here than me. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so the storm isn't actually on the planet but above it since the one scientist said he could hardly wait to see what was under it. our universe is truly amazing.
thanks gwen for the heads up. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I don't know if this is the site Sonya was looking at but here is one that shows the pictures from Juno within the last 24 hours.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/12/science/jupiter-great-red-spot-nasa-juno.html?mwrsm=Reddit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have now frogged the afghan I'm making for oldest more than twice and for an easy pattern, I for the life of me can not keep the count correct. Can someone please look at the attached free pattern and tell me how many stitches I should have after I complete just row 1 of the pattern. I have attempted to calculate this and keep getting different answers. I will be so grateful for any assistance. I am apparently needing to count every couple of rows to be sure I haven't added in any stitches which is throwing me off.


I work it out that you should have exactly the same stitches as you cast on gwen , are you doing the md which is a double decrease ?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are - but it is before shower/aftershower that is inconvenient. you prefer a shower - i would just install a walk in shower with sliding glass doors. i have shower curtains. i have clear glass doors on my shower. love it. there will be no stabbings in my shower - i can see out. lol --- sam


I have a walk-in shower with a permanent seat. I also use shower curtains. Thought about shower doors and then I remembered how lovely it was to clean them (NOT). I never use the tub any more..think about it sometimes, but that's as far as I get. :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you find some motivation will you tell me where you found it please. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Tami, I also meant to say that I hope the leak is fixed quickly without too much fuss. Water and electricity are not a good mix!
> 
> I've kind of lost my mojo this week. I haven't done much crafting of any kind. DD#2 and I spent two hours on the phone last night! She doesn't call often but when she does we have to have a proper conversation, naturally. And I still need to get the bowtie blocks together. I'm looking at some muslin for the back of another of the big quilts that needs doing (my favorite block, Fool's Puzzle) that has been in the box a while, too. I really need to find some motivation.
> 
> It's suppertime or nearly so again, so off I go. Hugs & blessings. Stay warm/cool as needed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yuck. 3rd very early start in a row with new job. Feeling bit ewww as a result.
> 
> On the plus side, enjoying work. Anyone needing good paying job that is fairly easy, but on feet all day, go for traffic control.
> 
> ...


That's great the new job is working out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For some reason I have started itching like mad on my arms and neck and there is a raised blister like blob appearing before my eyes on my right arm. I'm thinking allergy reaction but I've not been near anything I could have had a reaction too


Is it burning too. Might be shingles? If you don't get relief soon, check with doctor as you only have 72 hrs to get antiviral should it be shingles


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Some have said they found it chilly waiting for them to fill or empty.
> Another thing I heard is that most homes do not have enough water pressure to fill them in a timely way.


I've heard that too plus they are really expensive


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That would be great too. Pickles are easier to store than trying to use these all up fresh. I swear this one must be 4-5 inches around. One pickle will cover a hamburger!


As soon as I can get on the computer I will post it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How nice... We did have that at one store chain but it is no longer available. thought it was great idea. They do have it at the Y and the fitness gym for when you a re working out though.....


I am sure they probably charge for it. I do know that when I went to the gym when my kids were young I was not charged for care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I am doing the md. The first 20 row I've done I have no issues. Started having problems about half way through the 2nd 20 rows (I'm changing colors every 20 rows). by the time I was almost done with the erd 20 rows it was all off track. I thought I should have the same 193 sts so I've put it aside for a few days. May just completely frog it and just start completely over. Too frustrated with it right now. Thanks for your input Sonya.


Swedenme said:


> I work it out that you should have exactly the same stitches as you cast on gwen , are you doing the md which is a double decrease ?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll let you know, Sam, when/if I do! Maybe I need to watch some tutorials (though the danger there is that I'll want to start a new project instead of finishing a WIP, LOL).

We have a walk in shower (no tub with it) and I much prefer that to a bathtub. I also have a shower curtain that has a plastic liner on the inside, which I can take down and throw away if it gets any mold or anything like that on it (they are pretty cheap but do last a good while), keeping my pretty fabric one clean. I really disliked having a glass door on the shower--you are right about cleaning it NOT being fun, Liz! In fact, I need to spray down the tile now on the three walls. I'm not fond of cleaning that either.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll let you know, Sam, when/if I do! Maybe I need to watch some tutorials (though the danger there is that I'll want to start a new project instead of finishing a WIP, LOL).
> 
> We have a walk in shower (no tub with it) and I much prefer that to a bathtub. I also have a shower curtain that has a plastic liner on the inside, which I can take down and throw away if it gets any mold or anything like that on it (they are pretty cheap but do last a good while), keeping my pretty fabric one clean. I really disliked having a glass door on the shower--you are right about cleaning it NOT being fun, Liz! In fact, I need to spray down the tile now on the three walls. I'm not fond of cleaning that either.


After cleaning the tile, have you ever used car wax to wax the tiles? The water beads up nicely. You don't need to wax again until the water doesn't bead up.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For some reason I have started itching like mad on my arms and neck and there is a raised blister like blob appearing before my eyes on my right arm. I'm thinking allergy reaction but I've not been near anything I could have had a reaction too


Sounds like your blister is the result of a blister beetle. They raise the classic blister. See here

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blister_beetle

They are sneaky things and until the blister arises, you don't know you are near them. Itching on other parts of the body often as a result of inflammatory histamine response. Just an idea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> After cleaning the tile, have you ever used car wax to wax the tiles? The water beads up nicely. You don't need to wax again until the water doesn't bead up.


I haven't ever heard of that. I might try it on a spot and see what I think.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> the way i see it gwen you should have 193 sts at the end of the second row only. but don't take my word for it - there are far better knitters on here than me. --- sam


I make it 193 also, but it's 1.30 a.m here so my maths may be half asleep!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't ever heard of that. I might try it on a spot and see what I think.


I've also done it on my shower doors.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear about the leak in the RV. At least you are home when you discovered it instead of on the road somewhere. Hopefully it will be able to be repaired without too much trouble and cost.


The biggest problem will be finding it. DH was up looking at it after work. Found a place or 2 that needs re caulked but that's all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You & Sam are going to be having webbed feet soon???? Hope the leak isn't hard to fix


We sure are! Another half inch in the rain gauge this afternoon. I bet Sams grandsons had the canoe out again! With Sam being west of me he usually gets it before I do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A couple years ago, when I spent the entire summer canning pickles, sweet pickles, bread and butter, dill, zesty dill, dill relish, sweet relish... I had some cukes I used that were huge, sliced and pickled, one slice will cover a hamburger, literally. lol I barely squeezed them into the wide mouthed jars. I still have so many jars of pickles in the basement, (the neighbor girls come over whenever they need more pickles, lolol they do bring back the empty jars), but for some stupid reason I planted another cucumber and it's thriving, so I'll be canning pickles again after vacation I think. :sm16:


????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, I hope it's a fairly easy and inexpensive fix.
> Enjoy breakfast with DD and kids, and knit group.


Had a good day. Worked on a baby bookie at knitting, then came home and started a baby sweater. One of the ladies at the club asked if I would make something for her soon to be grandson. Told me she would be happy to pay me. Said she can buy anything the baby needs, but she can't knit or crochet, and that to her that would be a keepsake. I had already told her the story of the $200 socks. She said I could think about it, and it would be my choice what I made. I told her it would not be a blanket if I decided to do it, and I would keep track of my time. I know she will appreciate it. The booties are for a hospital.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope it does for you, too, Tami!


Thanks! Should be a decent weekend. Hope you warm up a bit. Did you **** a good report from the dr today?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, bingo, now I know what I did wrong. I paid them already! Dagnapit I'm stupid.


They should only get half to start , the rest when finished. And you are not stupid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Springs here are very mixed- last summer was not wonderful, although autumn has been very mild. The year Margaret and Maryanne visited was awful, until they got back home. The summer I was forced to move was hot and dry until the one day I needed it to be fine- then the Heavens opened, and I was lucky more was not damaged. Insulated walls and double glazing would be welcome. I was concerned to read that a 12 year old had Cyanide poisoning from the insulation used in the Grenfell building. my ceiling and underfloor insulation is recycled plastic bottles, not the glass fibre I would prefer, but so be it!


Poor child!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to take a look, if it gets warm enough to take my slippers off! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure we got any of that or not - i will need to ask Heidi - i didn't hear any. hope the leak is a simple fix. do you need to repaint the roof or aren't they painted like a travel trailer? --- sam


We have a fiberglass roof on it, not a rubber roof, so it shouldn't need that. Hoping we just need to re caulk around the vents and skylight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Looking for tips and insights, if anyone had any, on building a home. The home will be around 200 miles from our current home.
> 
> Also, looking for help on what to look for in a walk-in tub.
> 
> Thanking you in advance for any and all help. You can always use private message if you wish - then I can reference easier.


So suggestions for you, other than you can start a file in your document folder to copy and paste suggestions in, regardless of where they are posted.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yuck. 3rd very early start in a row with new job. Feeling bit ewww as a result.
> 
> On the plus side, enjoying work. Anyone needing good paying job that is fairly easy, but on feet all day, go for traffic control.
> 
> ...


Sorry such early hours, but glad you have good work and are enjoying it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't find it now Sam but it's NASA s Juno that is sending all the pictures back from Jupiter, they are concentrating at the moment on what they call the eye . Next time any off us grumble about the weather here is a fact for you . The storm on Jupiter is that strong and big it could swallow up the earth easily and it's been going on for 350 years


Swallow the earth!!!! 350 years!!!!!! :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For some reason I have started itching like mad on my arms and neck and there is a raised blister like blob appearing before my eyes on my right arm. I'm thinking allergy reaction but I've not been near anything I could have had a reaction too


Allergic reaction to something! Think carefully about what you have eaten, what products, plants, chemicals or cleaning products you have been exposed to. And pay attention to your breathing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, hope you can get med for anxiety. Iresha gave me 3 Xanax, but I didn't try. Now with everything pulled out of bathroom can't find. Zzzish! Another help for me is lavender scented oil which calms me and relaxes me. And of course walking Maya which I am embarrassed to say I haven't done in maybe ten days or two weeks. I hate crowds, noise, too much movement of malls also. Haven't been to the gym in awhile either. Really need to get back on track but need fungus gone before I use pool. No one needs fungus among us! Will just meditate for today. Acupuncture session helps.
Hugs. Remember we are human beings, not human doings. Go easy on yourself.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> So suggestions for you, other than you can start a file in your document folder to copy and paste suggestions in, regardless of where they are posted.


Haven't learned that trick yet. But willing to. Don't know how to. It's been all I can do to fight for my husband's health with the doctors. I come on KP to relax and realize there is another world out there.

Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you for advice. Not stupid, but do tend to be gullible and too trusting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it missed us this time tami - it has been dry today. finally drying out. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We sure are! Another half inch in the rain gauge this afternoon. I bet Sams grandsons had the canoe out again! With Sam being west of me he usually gets it before I do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Even diabetes meds have to be refilled after seeing the doctor at certain points--a while back they said they had to have the doc's approval to give him the medication (which he has been taking for years). They finally called or faxed the doctor's office, I think, but yes, they tend to monitor the drugs that can be "misused or abused." I may talk to my doctor about getting on some anxiety meds, as mine isn't going away. :sm03: It's so annoying, and I don't want to do it, but I may need a little more help for a while. I also need to be out walking/moving more, but it's so stinking hot right now it's hard to do. (I know the mall is good for walking, but I hate the crowds.)


Yes, I see the dr every 4 months for that, but the mail order scripts will automatically request new refills when I am out of refills for everything but the anxiety meds and my flexeril. I don't worry about that, as I have the Xanax, but have never taken them. They are my panic attack back up. I was on auto refill for the flexeril, but all of a sudden about 2 years ago, rules changed and I have to call in the refill, and when out of refills, have the Dr. fax it in. Hope you can get settled. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, I also meant to say that I hope the leak is fixed quickly without too much fuss. Water and electricity are not a good mix!
> 
> I've kind of lost my mojo this week. I haven't done much crafting of any kind. DD#2 and I spent two hours on the phone last night! She doesn't call often but when she does we have to have a proper conversation, naturally. And I still need to get the bowtie blocks together. I'm looking at some muslin for the back of another of the big quilts that needs doing (my favorite block, Fool's Puzzle) that has been in the box a while, too. I really need to find some motivation.
> 
> It's suppertime or nearly so again, so off I go. Hugs & blessings. Stay warm/cool as needed!


Thanks. The good thing is that is was 12Volt so not as bad. DH is an electrician, so we know what to watch for there. When I talked to him this morning I said I didn't want to turn the lights on to see anything, and he told me with the 12V I didn't need to worry about it. I knew if it was 110 I needed to be very careful. Hope you get your mojo back soon. Mine, what little I had, has got up and went! I was surprised at how much knitting I have done today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just saw we had 2 tornadoes locally. We seem to be getting more of these. No one was hurt from what I heard but trees were uprooted.


Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad that the job is going well, too bad it's so early in the morning, I understand that feeling.
> Hopefully it will get a bit easier and definitely need good insoles.


Too right about the innersoles. Steel cap work boots need extra padding


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As soon as I can get on the computer I will post it.


REFRIGERATOR PICKLES

Holy Cross Cook book
Tami Cockayne

Slice onion in bottom of gallon jar. Slice pickles to fill but do not peel. Boil syrup, until dissolved and pour over pickles and refrigerate

4 c. white vinegar 1 ½ t. mustard seed
4 c. sugar 1 ½ t. tumeric
¼ c. canning salt 1 t. celery seed

Wait 24 hours and enjoy!

For 1 quart Jar = ¼ recipe

1 T. canning salt
1 rounded t. mustard seed
1 rounded t. tumeric
¼ t. celery seed
3 large cucumbers

18 pickle size cucumbers make about 2 quarts of pickles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks! Should be a decent weekend. Hope you warm up a bit. Did you **** a good report from the dr today?


She says the leg is looking better, and has started me on an antibiotic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Haven't learned that trick yet. But willing to. Don't know how to. It's been all I can do to fight for my husband's health with the doctors. I come on KP to relax and realize there is another world out there.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion.


You and your DH are always in my prayers. If you put your cursor at the beginning of what you want to copy, right click and hold while dragging your mouse over the print that you want to copy. Once it is highlighted in blue, then hover your cursor over the highlighted area and right click again. That will bring up a box that gives you the choice of cut, copy, paste, ect. Click on copy. Now open your word document and right click again. Choose Paste this time and click on it. it will paste what you copied onto the page in your word document. Any questions as you try to do it, ask, and any of us will try to help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you for advice. Not stupid, but do tend to be gullible and too trusting.


Most of us are at one time or another. I know we can feel stupid when that happens, but we all need to remember we are not! Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it missed us this time tami - it has been dry today. finally drying out. --- sam


Good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She says the leg is looking better, and has started me on an antibiotic.


Thats good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Swallow the earth!!!! 350 years!!!!!! :sm06:


I thought it looked like a giant eyeball. Incredible stuff!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you can get med for anxiety. Iresha gave me 3 Xanax, but I didn't try. Now with everything pulled out of bathroom can't find. Zzzish! Another help for me is lavender scented oil which calms me and relaxes me. And of course walking Maya which I am embarrassed to say I haven't done in maybe ten days or two weeks. I hate crowds, noise, too much movement of malls also. Haven't been to the gym in awhile either. Really need to get back on track but need fungus gone before I use pool. No one needs fungus among us! Will just meditate for today. Acupuncture session helps.
> Hugs. Remember we are human beings, not human doings. Go easy on yourself.


Thank you, dear heart. I took Xanax long ago and found it very helpful. I use the tea, I have lavender oil, etc. But I still have busy brain at night. My meditation and breathing exercises help but some nights just not quite enough. I'll see what she says. I'm sure I would want a very small dose at any rate. I told her there's nothing wrong with me that a garden and a dog won't fix, but neither works with my living situation right now. And my frustration takes away my creative production. So forcing myself to do some mindless knitting right now. I'll be better eventually. My tarot card (I draw one every so often for something to think on) said my skills and talents should be used to my best advantage. Ha! Sometimes it feels exactly right about what I need to think on.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Most of us are at one time or another. I know we can feel stupid when that happens, but we all need to remember we are not! Hugs


❤????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad your doc visit went well, Julie. 

I found a project in the bag that has 180 stitches with fingering weight yarn on a size 0/2 mm needle for a hat, but I forgot what I intended to do! LOL So I am thinking maybe I will do the totem pole lace. It will take a while though! I have more of the ribbing to do first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> think you can have the pair off the needles by the end of July? anxious to see this pair done. --- sam


Yes, I can have these done by the end of July I think, if I work on them enough next week, I do have until the end of August though. The last pair, I got done in less than a month because I had to rip back most of the first sock do to not reading the first page of the pattern thoroughly for special instructions, my error, not that of the designer. I started on the 9th of June and finished on the 3rd of July, I waited until we'd gotten home to rip out to where I was good and get back to knitting it so it was probably the 14th of June before I picked them back up so a pair in less than 3 weeks, not bad if I do say so myself. :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, cracked up at me giving you suggestions on anxiety. And with my mind and fm I almost always having problems getting to sleep and staying asleep. Acupuncture point 1)mid wrist then go two fingers down and that's the point, 2)mid palm. I usually hold for count to a Hundred, or how long I think is a couple minutes on each point on each hand. Seems to help but may just be it stops hamster wheel of mind from spinning. Think how strong we will be when we get to the other side of caca.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Even diabetes meds have to be refilled after seeing the doctor at certain points--a while back they said they had to have the doc's approval to give him the medication (which he has been taking for years). They finally called or faxed the doctor's office, I think, but yes, they tend to monitor the drugs that can be "misused or abused." I may talk to my doctor about getting on some anxiety meds, as mine isn't going away. :sm03: It's so annoying, and I don't want to do it, but I may need a little more help for a while. I also need to be out walking/moving more, but it's so stinking hot right now it's hard to do. (I know the mall is good for walking, but I hate the crowds.)


Do you have a local community college that you can walk the halls of? EWC here lets you walk at certain hours as long as you don't make a lot of noise and disturb classes, not too crowded except in between classes, but over all not bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad your doc visit went well, Julie.
> 
> I found a project in the bag that has 180 stitches with fingering weight yarn on a size 0/2 mm needle for a hat, but I forgot what I intended to do! LOL So I am thinking maybe I will do the totem pole lace. It will take a while though! I have more of the ribbing to do first.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, cracked up at me giving you suggestions on anxiety. And with my mind and fm I almost always having problems getting to sleep and staying asleep. Acupuncture point 1)mid wrist then go two fingers down and that's the point, 2)mid palm. I usually hold for count to a Hundred, or how long I think is a couple minutes on each point on each hand. Seems to help but may just be it stops hamster wheel of mind from spinning. Think how strong we will be when we get to the other side of caca.


Ah, but fellow sufferers often do have good ideas! I'll try the pressure point. I would much rather get through without meds. I managed it for many years, but the last year or so has been tough. I look forward to getting through some particular caca. May it be soon for both of us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Do you have a local community college that you can walk the halls of? EWC here lets you walk at certain hours as long as you don't make a lot of noise and disturb classes, not too crowded except in between classes, but over all not bad.


Not close. I'll figure something out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, glad the doctor is pleased with your progress. Hope the weather is a little better.

Sorleena & Joy, I have to ask ?caca? Hope you both settle so you can rest. Usually I crawl into bed, read a few pages & crash for about 7 hrs like the dead unless the house is really hot. 

I got the garden tilled today. Had planned to stick in a few more hills of potatoes so we will have baby ones right until fall but didn't do much this afternoon as I had a headache, probably the canola pollen in the air????.
We got a heck of a thunderstorm this evening, only 1/4 inch if rain & a little hail but lots of noise. I ran out & put my clothes baskets over my planter on the deck to save them when the hail started & was totally drenched


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I don't know if this is the site Sonya was looking at but here is one that shows the pictures from Juno within the last 24 hours.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/12/science/jupiter-great-red-spot-nasa-juno.html?mwrsm=Reddit


That's cool Gwen, thanks for the link.

Fan, it does look like a fried egg. :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, oops trying to be nice, caca=shit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll let you know, Sam, when/if I do! Maybe I need to watch some tutorials (though the danger there is that I'll want to start a new project instead of finishing a WIP, LOL).
> 
> We have a walk in shower (no tub with it) and I much prefer that to a bathtub. I also have a shower curtain that has a plastic liner on the inside, which I can take down and throw away if it gets any mold or anything like that on it (they are pretty cheap but do last a good while), keeping my pretty fabric one clean. I really disliked having a glass door on the shower--you are right about cleaning it NOT being fun, Liz! In fact, I need to spray down the tile now on the three walls. I'm not fond of cleaning that either.


I have a huge, 72 gal jetted tub in the bathroom, I've never used it, it takes way too much water to fill and I'm NOT paying for 72 gallons of water even once, just to let it pour down the drain a bit later. Now in the hotel in Kansas there was a tub like mine and I used it, but I wasn't paying the water bill for it. lol
Why anyone though that putting that monstrosity in this house was a good idea is way beyond my imagination.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, oops trying to be nice, caca=shit.


????????I thought it was an abbreviation for something????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Had a good day. Worked on a baby bookie at knitting, then came home and started a baby sweater. One of the ladies at the club asked if I would make something for her soon to be grandson. Told me she would be happy to pay me. Said she can buy anything the baby needs, but she can't knit or crochet, and that to her that would be a keepsake. I had already told her the story of the $200 socks. She said I could think about it, and it would be my choice what I made. I told her it would not be a blanket if I decided to do it, and I would keep track of my time. I know she will appreciate it. The booties are for a hospital.


Really Tami, a baby bookie, don't you think they're a bit young at that age to be booking bets? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
Just kidding, couldn't resist. 
I completely agree, there is a lady in town that wants someone to knit socks for her husband, I keep thinking about it, but I just don't have the time right now. We'll see after September. 
Definitely keep track of time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

When I found out about the storm warning, I ran out & took some photo of my delphiniums, they are about 6 ft tall, I'm so glad I put supports up around them so they didn't break off

The white tape is for the electric fence, it's not on but it's presence keeps Kimber out of the flowers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad the doctor is pleased with your progress. Hope the weather is a little better.
> 
> Sorleena & Joy, I have to ask ?caca? Hope you both settle so you can rest. Usually I crawl into bed, read a few pages & crash for about 7 hrs like the dead unless the house is really hot.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Fan is off to the rugby tonight, but I can stay home in the warm.
What contrary weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I found out about the storm warning, I ran out & took some photo of my delphiniums, they are about 6 ft tall, I'm so glad I put supports up around them so they didn't break off
> 
> The white tape is for the electric fence, it's not on but it's presence keeps Kimber out of the flowers


Delphiniums are one of my very favourites- never had any luck with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Too right about the innersoles. Steel cap work boots need extra padding


They absolutely do. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She says the leg is looking better, and has started me on an antibiotic.


That's great. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not close. I'll figure something out.


That's too bad, maybe an elementary or middle school would let you walk. Hmmm... Now it's a personal challenge for me to come up with ideas. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad the doctor is pleased with your progress. Hope the weather is a little better.
> 
> Sorleena & Joy, I have to ask ?caca? Hope you both settle so you can rest. Usually I crawl into bed, read a few pages & crash for about 7 hrs like the dead unless the house is really hot.
> 
> ...


I hope that the hail didn't do any damage to the plants. 
Allergy headaches are no fun what so ever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I found out about the storm warning, I ran out & took some photo of my delphiniums, they are about 6 ft tall, I'm so glad I put supports up around them so they didn't break off
> 
> The white tape is for the electric fence, it's not on but it's presence keeps Kimber out of the flowers


They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Very quick as it is 12:30 am and I'm up for a few minutes . Just wanted to let you know I'm through the surgery and home today ???????????????? now for the rest and healing to begin. That you all for your prayers they were sure felt. Will have to play catchup tomorrow . Jackie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad the doctor is pleased with your progress. Hope the weather is a little better.
> 
> Sorleena & Joy, I have to ask ?caca? Hope you both settle so you can rest. Usually I crawl into bed, read a few pages & crash for about 7 hrs like the dead unless the house is really hot.
> 
> ...


I was going to say poo...ha ha. But yes, it's a Spanish word.

We had about a minute of rain. I actually do get tired of sunshine all the time!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's too bad, maybe an elementary or middle school would let you walk. Hmmm... Now it's a personal challenge for me to come up with ideas. lol


Oh, I doubt that. Schools are all shut down for summer. I'm not sure I'd want to do that anyway. There is a park nearby, if it cools off.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Very quick as it is 12:30 am and I'm up for a few minutes . Just wanted to let you know I'm through the surgery and home today ???????????????? now for the rest and healing to begin. That you all for your prayers they were sure felt. Will have to play catchup tomorrow . Jackie


Huzzah! Let the healing commence!

I'm off to bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Very quick as it is 12:30 am and I'm up for a few minutes . Just wanted to let you know I'm through the surgery and home today ???????????????? now for the rest and healing to begin. That you all for your prayers they were sure felt. Will have to play catchup tomorrow . Jackie


That's wonderful!!!! Hoping for a nice uneventful recovery, with no adverse reactions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I doubt that. Schools are all shut down for summer. I'm not sure I'd want to do that anyway. There is a park nearby, if it cools off.


Oh well, was worth a though anyway. Good luck with the cooling off part, we haven't had much luck in that arena either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is it burning too. Might be shingles? If you don't get relief soon, check with doctor as you only have 72 hrs to get antiviral should it be shingles


No burning , still there this morning but only feels slightly itchy . Hopefully I can ignore the itch and it will go completely


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, caught up so it's good place to stop. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> After cleaning the tile, have you ever used car wax to wax the tiles? The water beads up nicely. You don't need to wax again until the water doesn't bead up.


That sounds like a good tip . Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I am doing the md. The first 20 row I've done I have no issues. Started having problems about half way through the 2nd 20 rows (I'm changing colors every 20 rows). by the time I was almost done with the erd 20 rows it was all off track. I thought I should have the same 193 sts so I've put it aside for a few days. May just completely frog it and just start completely over. Too frustrated with it right now. Thanks for your input Sonya.


Hope you don't have to frog Gwen, as it will be a real pretty blanket when finished


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> News today says the high winds have brought down power lines, snow has closed roads further south, yes it's a doozy storm.
> Auckland is in for gales, rain, hail yipeeeee! NOT!


Ugh, Brrr. I hope neither you or Julie had any damage. We have it fairly windy here but not as bad as you and hail was forecast but it has hardly even rained here. :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Delphiniums are one of my very favourites- never had any luck with them.


Just had a conversation with my husband about growing delphinium , my oldest sister had a cluster of delphinium s at the side of her house and I always try to grow them . I usually get flowers the first year but they never come back the following year . I've planted 3 again this year ( no quitting here ????) 1 is about 4 ft and starting to flower the other 2 are a bunch of little leaves and thats all . I keep looking at them telling them to grow but they are taking no notice ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????my mom's friend had triplets like that when her other kids were 13,17 & 18????Can you imagine


 :sm06: Oh golly, nope I cant even imagine. :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Very quick as it is 12:30 am and I'm up for a few minutes . Just wanted to let you know I'm through the surgery and home today ???????????????? now for the rest and healing to begin. That you all for your prayers they were sure felt. Will have to play catchup tomorrow . Jackie


That is good news Jackie , wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Lol! That would save us a bundle on the air fares. The forecast down there next week is for showers and sleet with -4 at night and +5 during the day with 5 layers of clothes reccomended! I think I'll leave the shorts and flip flops behind, and pack the thermals instead. ❄✈☃????


Ah, I see the bad weather is where you are headed to not where you live. Golly yes take the thermals.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> $6-7,000. Some will come back from her extras insurance. She has a small amount of money from inheritance and compensation (after being hit by a car while we lived in London) and savings. Then she will need to pay us back bit by bit from her pension. At 33 in 11 days she needs to pay for it herself.


Jeepers that is quite a big amount.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Not stupid, you were going on their past work ethic from people who they got in and got the job done for right off.
> Hopefully they'll get it all done soon and it'll be done and over with.


 :sm24: Ditto.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> For some reason I have started itching like mad on my arms and neck and there is a raised blister like blob appearing before my eyes on my right arm. I'm thinking allergy reaction but I've not been near anything I could have had a reaction too


You havent brushed up against some type of bush or plant or something like that? Hope it settles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I have never heard that before! Love it. :sm24:


Guess we don't have too many gophers here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She says the leg is looking better, and has started me on an antibiotic.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope it stays dry until the hay is in.
> 
> Well, I had a very unpleasant surprise this morning. I went out to the RV to get something for one of the girls at knitting and found wet spots on a throw rug , not the usual wet spot which we had figured out where that was coming from. I looked up and there was water dripping out of the one light fixture! Good thing it is D.C. 12 volt instead of 110. Called DH and let him know. Put a bucket under it and emptied the dehumidifier. Not the way I wanted my day to begin. We have had a huge amount of rain. The float is stuck again in the rain gauge so I couldn't see how much we got overnight, but the news is saying some places got 2" or more overnight. We are down to sprinkles now, and supposed to only have occasional showers the rest of the day. I'm waiting for DD and the kids to get to the restaurant for our Thursday morning breakfast. hoping the rest of the day goes better!


At least you went out there and caught it early before the water caused problems.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I found out about the storm warning, I ran out & took some photo of my delphiniums, they are about 6 ft tall, I'm so glad I put supports up around them so they didn't break off
> 
> The white tape is for the electric fence, it's not on but it's presence keeps Kimber out of the flowers


Lovely flowers Bonnie. I hope non got damaged with the storm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Too bad she didn't get it done earlier. Will it cause health issues if not done? If so, you would think it would be covered.


Her teeth are like those of a 60 year old- and not becuase of fillings etc but the wear on them from rubbing against each other. So major teeth issues ahead if not done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Guess we don't have too many gophers here.


 :sm24: LOL. True.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A meteorologist guy has just been on the radio talking about noctilucent clouds....and I thought, "Sonja told us about them!"


isn't it funny how things you don't come across normally if ever come in bunches.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, bingo, now I know what I did wrong. I paid them already! Dagnapit I'm stupid.


That's not a good idea. A deposit maybe especially if they need to buy materials but payment in full for this type of thing is not done here. That way you have a lever as well if they don't do the work well to say come back and finish it before we pay you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yuck. 3rd very early start in a row with new job. Feeling bit ewww as a result.
> 
> On the plus side, enjoying work. Anyone needing good paying job that is fairly easy, but on feet all day, go for traffic control.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't like the early starts that I suspect would be the norm in that job. But how good that you have work and enjoy it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have now frogged the afghan I'm making for oldest more than twice and for an easy pattern, I for the life of me can not keep the count correct. Can someone please look at the attached free pattern and tell me how many stitches I should have after I complete just row 1 of the pattern. I have attempted to calculate this and keep getting different answers. I will be so grateful for any assistance. I am apparently needing to count every couple of rows to be sure I haven't added in any stitches which is throwing me off.


You've probably had answers- but the stitch count shouldn't change. Are you doing the MD correctly? It decreases two stitches each time. Use markers for every one or two repeats until you get the pattern established (should be easy enough once you get going and not need them once you get it sorted out).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I don't know if this is the site Sonya was looking at but here is one that shows the pictures from Juno within the last 24 hours.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/12/science/jupiter-great-red-spot-nasa-juno.html?mwrsm=Reddit


The light swirling colours above the big red spot in the first photo are lovely and would make great bathroom tiles! Think too much discussion of bathrooms and tiles maybe? :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you have to see the Dr to get a refill on anxiety meds.


Here you get 5 repeats so 6 months supply maximum. If the doctor want to review you sooner and doesn't think you will return or may need adjusting then they can order enough for a shorter period. But never more than a total of 6 fillings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I found out about the storm warning, I ran out & took some photo of my delphiniums, they are about 6 ft tall, I'm so glad I put supports up around them so they didn't break off
> 
> The white tape is for the electric fence, it's not on but it's presence keeps Kimber out of the flowers


Beautiful flowers


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was going to say poo...ha ha. But yes, it's a Spanish word.
> 
> We had about a minute of rain. I actually do get tired of sunshine all the time!


When we are having lovely spring or autumn weather I think it would great all year- but then I think we would just accept it and not notice it so not so good weather helps us appreciate the lovely weather when we get it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It seems to me this city is pricing everything out of reach anymore...then they wonder why the young people don't stay (college tuition goes up, enrollment drops as a result...then they say they need to raise tuition to make ends meet...yeah). Buying a house is not an option for so many and even renting is out of reach for a lot of people unless several share a place. All the utilities are going up this year. And city politicians are ready to vote themselves a raise rather than hire more police officers, etc. And I should stop there before my soapbox gets me in trouble! :sm23: :sm16:


I think that the soapboxes in most cities are getting a work out right now. I've been looking at some postings in our neighborhood for people wanting to rent a house.... unbelievable! No wonder there are so many sharing housing these days. The college controls the rent for my GD's apartment in Austin. She literally is paying for just her bedroom at about a thousand a month and there are two other girls in the same apartment paying the same. I don't think my house payment was ever that much!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> the tiles in our yard are broken in three places - it's a matter of digging down making the hole bigger until you reach good time and then replace with good tile until you reach good tile at the other end. that would carry the water to the ditch out front. once that is done there will be no pools in the yard. --- sam


Big job... and not one that can be done when you are having all this rain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Freezer pickles are great also. They only have to be frozen 24 hours before you use them.


That's a new one on me. Never heard of a freezer pickle.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I recently got my tax bill and it has gone up $100. When I checked to see where all the monies are going, I found that administration takes the most. Below that comes the infrastructure. You would think it would be the other way around. :sm14:


You would think..... What gets me these days is trying to talk to a real human to pay a bill. You have to pay $10. bucks if you don't use the computer operated system..... so..... where is the administration in that


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not many, but there are over 2,000 blind people here. There are another 3,500 muslims here for a huge ceremony: I'll have more to write on the totality if the experience later.
> 
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/world/2017/07/11/aga-khans-diamond-jubilee-spiritual-leader-shia-ismaili-muslims-today/


WOW.. what a combo.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I am using Cotrimazole and Betamethasone Dipropionate Cream, USP 1%\0.05% (base) cream. Have Fluconazole 150 mg Tablets pkg of 3 also. If I knew it was fungus I probably would use tea tree oil as long as not on body opening, sensitive tissue area. It is antifungal.


Ah, I think that second cream is what DH has for itching. I have Tea Tree Oil but didn't know that. I do have some prescription fungal stuff from mom's toenails as well. Unfortunately, my fungal infection is in lungs. Glad the meds are working for you. Breathe deep. Your new bathroom is just a couple days away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Itching has now gone from arms just left with red blotches but now got them on my tummy , no sign of any bite marks just look like welts marks . Must be an allergic reaction to something


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll check on the text. It isn't from the doctor but what she texted my sister:
> She said, "They found infection in my chin graft so they took me back to surgery and had to remove the graft." This was apparently not for the cleft palate but apparently bone was reabsorbing or collapsing. I don't understand it but it was getting so she couldn't breathe. Just found an old text where she says she has some sort of arthritis that has eaten up both jaw joints. With the decline of the joints her airway is declining. "They will be breaking and setting both upper and lower jaws and titanium joints into the jaw joints and bone grafts to redo my nose and chin." Oh my, I wonder if that means the infection was in the bone. This sounds so bad as it is a bone graft. I was thinking skin. I pray it is an infection that responds to antibiotics.


That sounds very involved. Where in TX is she? Sure hope they can get the infection under control quickly and that it doesn't spread to other joints. Many healing vibes and prayers going her way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You should try the recipe that Fan posted last fall, I did that with extras & they are sort of like marinated vegetables. Everyone loved them & they were very easy


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That happened when we went to Sturgis 2 years ago. Hotel prices were insane.


I just looked up Sturgis 2018 and the first listing was from Villa Park, IL where I used to live! A mere $1600. gets you lodging, 4 T-shirts and a commemorative patch. What deal!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry the neuralgia is acting up again, hope you get some relief soon. I've seen & heard such horror stories about shingles both DH & I got the vaccine a couple of years ago, even though it's not covered by our healthcare & cost $200 each, we thought avoiding the risk of that pain would be worth it. I wonder with kids now getting vaccines for chicken pox if shingles will become much less common?


I doubt it. Seems like our generation is still at risk and we were all vaccinated. SIL was vaccinated and got them last year. Now some are opting not to get vaccinated, so I should think their risk will go up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I got the shot also as was told I could get it again even though I already had shingles. It wasn't covered here and might have been about the same cost but worth it. I had DH get the shot too as I would just hate for him to go through this. You were wise. It would be wonderful if children won't grow up getting the shingles.


i had a friend who got them, even with shot. Dr. told SIL he had to wait a year to get the shot after having them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is the yarn i am knitting with right now - knitting a pullover/jumper - the yarn is lovely to work with - it just flows through your fingers. the color graduations are really long - it is so fun watching them change. this is going to be a fun knit. --- sam
> 
> https://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


That is gorgeous. I need to forget I saw that sale price by the bag. I am mighty tempted.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marking spot. start 84. I'll never get caught up!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you for advice. Not stupid, but do tend to be gullible and too trusting.


Certainly not stupid - what my gran would have called too "Hail fellow, well met!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Very quick as it is 12:30 am and I'm up for a few minutes . Just wanted to let you know I'm through the surgery and home today ???????????????? now for the rest and healing to begin. That you all for your prayers they were sure felt. Will have to play catchup tomorrow . Jackie


Good news!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Went to the Blood Donors last night and was told I can't donate for a year because we were at Haiti during the cruise! Because it's a year round malarial region they don't take any chances which I suppose is a good thing. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> When we are having lovely spring or autumn weather I think it would great all year- but then I think we would just accept it and not notice it so not so good weather helps us appreciate the lovely weather when we get it.


True. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Very quick as it is 12:30 am and I'm up for a few minutes . Just wanted to let you know I'm through the surgery and home today ???????????????? now for the rest and healing to begin. That you all for your prayers they were sure felt. Will have to play catchup tomorrow . Jackie


So good to hear that you are home and healing. Best to you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Re delphiniums: my dad loved and tried growing them with no success. He said they need acid soil. I think Forget-me-nots do too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Really Tami, a baby bookie, don't you think they're a bit young at that age to be booking bets? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Just kidding, couldn't resist.
> I completely agree, there is a lady in town that wants someone to knit socks for her husband, I keep thinking about it, but I just don't have the time right now. We'll see after September.
> Definitely keep track of time.


???? Oops! Baby booties. Geez auto correct still doesn't want to write booties! :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I found out about the storm warning, I ran out & took some photo of my delphiniums, they are about 6 ft tall, I'm so glad I put supports up around them so they didn't break off
> 
> The white tape is for the electric fence, it's not on but it's presence keeps Kimber out of the flowers


Beautiful! Hope the storm didn't ruin them. Good way to keep Kimber out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Very quick as it is 12:30 am and I'm up for a few minutes . Just wanted to let you know I'm through the surgery and home today ???????????????? now for the rest and healing to begin. That you all for your prayers they were sure felt. Will have to play catchup tomorrow . Jackie


I am glad to hear from you. I've been wondering how you did. Prayers for healing continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was going to say poo...ha ha. But yes, it's a Spanish word.
> 
> We had about a minute of rain. I actually do get tired of sunshine all the time!


A minute of rain is better than none!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I doubt that. Schools are all shut down for summer. I'm not sure I'd want to do that anyway. There is a park nearby, if it cools off.


And we wouldn't be allowed in to walk when school is in session for security reasons.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least you went out there and caught it early before the water caused problems.


That's for sure!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll let you know, Sam, when/if I do! Maybe I need to watch some tutorials (though the danger there is that I'll want to start a new project instead of finishing a WIP, LOL).
> 
> We have a walk in shower (no tub with it) and I much prefer that to a bathtub. I also have a shower curtain that has a plastic liner on the inside, which I can take down and throw away if it gets any mold or anything like that on it (they are pretty cheap but do last a good while), keeping my pretty fabric one clean. I really disliked having a glass door on the shower--you are right about cleaning it NOT being fun, Liz! In fact, I need to spray down the tile now on the three walls. I'm not fond of cleaning that either.


My shower is acrylic so it's quite easy to keep clean. I remember cleaning the tiles before and it wasn't fun. My other bathroom has a tub with liner and shower curtain. The rod came down the other day and gave me a smack at the corner of my eye. I've got a shiner. :sm13:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ARAN AND KATHLEENDORIS!!!! Hope it's a fantastic year for both of you.


From me, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I doubt that. Schools are all shut down for summer. I'm not sure I'd want to do that anyway. There is a park nearby, if it cools off.


Here people walk in the malls in the cities as it's flat & air conditioned for summer & warm & no ice in winter but no indoor place close to me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No burning , still there this morning but only feels slightly itchy . Hopefully I can ignore the itch and it will go completely


Good that it's improving


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Aran and to Chris!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a conversation with my husband about growing delphinium , my oldest sister had a cluster of delphinium s at the side of her house and I always try to grow them . I usually get flowers the first year but they never come back the following year . I've planted 3 again this year ( no quitting here ????) 1 is about 4 ft and starting to flower the other 2 are a bunch of little leaves and thats all . I keep looking at them telling them to grow but they are taking no notice ????


Do they get lots of sun? mine do best up against the house where it's hot & not too wet. I have some in another flower bed but they don't get as tall or have such nice blooms. I started some pink ones from seed a few years ago but they seem to be fading to white????????they were so pretty the first few years. I also fertile a couple of times each year, early in spring when they first come up & again about a month later. They are such nice flowers & provided the wind doesn't get them, last quite a while


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The light swirling colours above the big red spot in the first photo are lovely and would make great bathroom tiles! Think too much discussion of bathrooms and tiles maybe? :sm06:


I never thought of that but you are right, it would be really pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here you get 5 repeats so 6 months supply maximum. If the doctor want to review you sooner and doesn't think you will return or may need adjusting then they can order enough for a shorter period. But never more than a total of 6 fillings.


I usually get a prescription for a year & only go back if I think there's a problem or if they call about tests. The pharmacy will give 3 months supply at a time & the fee I pay is the same if I get 1 or 3 months so saves me $$ & running back to them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think that the soapboxes in most cities are getting a work out right now. I've been looking at some postings in our neighborhood for people wanting to rent a house.... unbelievable! No wonder there are so many sharing housing these days. The college controls the rent for my GD's apartment in Austin. She literally is paying for just her bedroom at about a thousand a month and there are two other girls in the same apartment paying the same. I don't think my house payment was ever that much!


Isn't that crazy, no wonder so many can't afford to go on to college.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I doubt it. Seems like our generation is still at risk and we were all vaccinated. SIL was vaccinated and got them last year. Now some are opting not to get vaccinated, so I should think their risk will go up.


You were vaccinated for chicken pox? It's a relatively new thing here. I know youngest son had them when he was 16 & boy was he a mess. Seems there are more & more here who are on the anti vaccine bandwagon -grrr- but I won't get on my soap box about that today????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> My shower is acrylic so it's quite easy to keep clean. I remember cleaning the tiles before and it wasn't fun. My other bathroom has a tub with liner and shower curtain. The rod came down the other day and gave me a smack at the corner of my eye. I've got a shiner. :sm13:


Oh, no. Hope it's not painful.

Our tub/shower is acrylic one piece, no places for things to get trapped or leak, I love it. When we built the house, they were quite new & fairly expensive but I told DH after all the old houses we'd lived in with the grunge coming from behind the broken tiles I wanted to spend the extra & he agreed. I'm sure glad we did as it's still good as New after 34 years & several friends who built the same year have redone their bathrooms more than once.
I have s shower curtain with plastic liner on it but have never had mould grow on the liner, only rust stains occasionally when our water softener isn't working, our water here is full of iron, things would be orange if we didn't have a filter in the system


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Noticed two in the Birthday List- Aran who is possibly very busy with his love, these days, if I read facebook accurately, and KathleenDoris (Chris) who probably has been caught up again with family, for the last while.
> 
> *Happy Birthday to you both!!!!!!*


From me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Aran and to Chris!


You always find the best cards


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they get lots of sun? mine do best up against the house where it's hot & not too wet. I have some in another flower bed but they don't get as tall or have such nice blooms. I started some pink ones from seed a few years ago but they seem to be fading to white????????they were so pretty the first few years. I also fertile a couple of times each year, early in spring when they first come up & again about a month later. They are such nice flowers & provided the wind doesn't get them, last quite a while


Are they one of those flowers that are a certain color based on what's in the soil (I forget what the other ones are--they can be either blue or pink, I think, depending on how they're fed)? I know flamingos turn white if they don't eat enough shrimp!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday to Aran and KathleeenDoris!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Are they one of those flowers that are a certain color based on what's in the soil (I forget what the other ones are--they can be either blue or pink, I think, depending on how they're fed)? I know flamingos turn white if they don't eat enough shrimp!


Hydrangea's. 
Yes, isn't that weird how the shrimp affect the color of the flamingo's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would say that is very good. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I can have these done by the end of July I think, if I work on them enough next week, I do have until the end of August though. The last pair, I got done in less than a month because I had to rip back most of the first sock do to not reading the first page of the pattern thoroughly for special instructions, my error, not that of the designer. I started on the 9th of June and finished on the 3rd of July, I waited until we'd gotten home to rip out to where I was good and get back to knitting it so it was probably the 14th of June before I picked them back up so a pair in less than 3 weeks, not bad if I do say so myself. :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers bonnie - your flower garden against the side of the house looks so neat and well tended - beautiful bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> When I found out about the storm warning, I ran out & took some photo of my delphiniums, they are about 6 ft tall, I'm so glad I put supports up around them so they didn't break off
> 
> The white tape is for the electric fence, it's not on but it's presence keeps Kimber out of the flowers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad everything went well and you are home. hope the pain level is tolerable and that you can sleep. tons of healing energy surrounding you to speed up the healing.
--- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Very quick as it is 12:30 am and I'm up for a few minutes . Just wanted to let you know I'm through the surgery and home today ???????????????? now for the rest and healing to begin. That you all for your prayers they were sure felt. Will have to play catchup tomorrow . Jackie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe a stronger talking to might help. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just had a conversation with my husband about growing delphinium , my oldest sister had a cluster of delphinium s at the side of her house and I always try to grow them . I usually get flowers the first year but they never come back the following year . I've planted 3 again this year ( no quitting here ????) 1 is about 4 ft and starting to flower the other 2 are a bunch of little leaves and thats all . I keep looking at them telling them to grow but they are taking no notice ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> the one disadvantage with walk in tubs is that you have to be in them before you can turn on the water and then you need to sit there while it fill up or gets where you want it. then when you are done you need to sit there while it drains before you can get out. i think those conditions make it a bad buy. --- sam


????????
I would be freezing till the tub drained.

Walking shower with a bench a much better buy IMHO.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have i missed something here julie - what was wrong with your leg? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - i forget markers - i use them a lot. probably overdo - but it sure helps when it comes to repair a mistake - you have a certain number of sts it can be in.
--- sam



darowil said:


> You've probably had answers- but the stitch count shouldn't change. Are you doing the MD correctly? It decreases two stitches each time. Use markers for every one or two repeats until you get the pattern established (should be easy enough once you get going and not need them once you get it sorted out).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would live in a tent before paying a thousand a month for a room. a thousand dollars - that would have paid for the first year of college for me -
including books and supplies. i don't see how children afford to go to college these days - they come out with so much debt. i'm thinking all the money sports figures make would go a long way in helping our children afford to go to college. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I think that the soapboxes in most cities are getting a work out right now. I've been looking at some postings in our neighborhood for people wanting to rent a house.... unbelievable! No wonder there are so many sharing housing these days. The college controls the rent for my GD's apartment in Austin. She literally is paying for just her bedroom at about a thousand a month and there are two other girls in the same apartment paying the same. I don't think my house payment was ever that much!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what makes me angrier is having to press one to speak english. if i remember right - english is the language of the land - everyone else should be pressing number one.
--- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> You would think..... What gets me these days is trying to talk to a real human to pay a bill. You have to pay $10. bucks if you don't use the computer operated system..... so..... where is the administration in that


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they hives? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Itching has now gone from arms just left with red blotches but now got them on my tummy , no sign of any bite marks just look like welts marks . Must be an allergic reaction to something


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anyone asks about the shiner tell them they should see the other guy. i don't think i would be taking another shower there anymore or does the other shower also have a shower curtain? hope it isn't bothersome. --- sam



budasha said:


> My shower is acrylic so it's quite easy to keep clean. I remember cleaning the tiles before and it wasn't fun. My other bathroom has a tub with liner and shower curtain. The rod came down the other day and gave me a smack at the corner of my eye. I've got a shiner. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm06: Healing thoughts for you.


Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie - and i join you in singing Happy Birthday to Aran and KathleenDoris. hope your birthdays were filled with joy and all good things. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Noticed two in the Birthday List- Aran who is possibly very busy with his love, these days, if I read facebook accurately, and KathleenDoris (Chris) who probably has been caught up again with family, for the last while.
> 
> *Happy Birthday to you both!!!!!!*


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ouch , hope it doesn't hurt


It was a little tender at first but it's okay now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Noticed two in the Birthday List- Aran who is possibly very busy with his love, these days, if I read facebook accurately, and KathleenDoris (Chris) who probably has been caught up again with family, for the last while.
> 
> *Happy Birthday to you both!!!!!!*


Happy Birthday Aran and KathleenDoris.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Are they one of those flowers that are a certain color based on what's in the soil (I forget what the other ones are--they can be either blue or pink, I think, depending on how they're fed)? I know flamingos turn white if they don't eat enough shrimp!


They are hydrangeas. I have pink and blue ones in my garden and don't feed them anything special.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> anyone asks about the shiner tell them they should see the other guy. i don't think i would be taking another shower there anymore or does the other shower also have a shower curtain? hope it isn't bothersome. --- sam


 :sm24: They both have curtains. I wasn't taking a shower. The bathtub has two rods: one for the liner and one for the cloth curtain. The liner rod fell down and as I was putting it back up, I knocked the other one down. They are tension rods and I guess they came loose. This bath is mainly for guests. I use the walk-in shower for me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Aran and Chris.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning Kenny and Greg here today. Happiness.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning Kenny and Greg here today. Happiness.


Lock the doors quick ????and don't let them out till finished


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hydrangea's.
> Yes, isn't that weird how the shrimp affect the color of the flamingo's.


Thank you. I knew that I knew, just couldn't remember. LOL

Glad the guys are there, Joy--may their work go smoothy and swiftly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dresses for babies and little girls. scroll down one. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Miscellaneous/How-Make-Dress-Free-Knitting-Patterns


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be sure to have a little chat with them and explain how their actions have effected your health and why it is important for them to finish what they started. i think it is important for them to realize that is at stake here. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Morning Kenny and Greg here today. Happiness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> have i missed something here julie - what was wrong with your leg? --- sam


My left leg, in particular, Sam, has swollen quite badly- the hospital had withheld the diuretic- so I did not take it the first few days home. Would have been better perhaps had I asked. However the combination of antibiotic and diuretic, seem to help matters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie - and i join you in singing Happy Birthday to Aran and KathleenDoris. hope your birthdays were filled with joy and all good things. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Noticed two in the Birthday List- Aran who is possibly very busy with his love, these days, if I read facebook accurately, and KathleenDoris (Chris) who probably has been caught up again with family, for the last while.
> 
> *Happy Birthday to you both!!!!!!*


Happy birthday from me as well????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, you made me giggle. Thank you.
Sorlenna, thank you.
Sam, I'm ahoping they finish today!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. We ventured out into the chilly evening to watch rugby league. Our team lost but it was a good game. I had the teddy bear look as I had so many layers on to keep warm. Good practice for next weekends excursion to the alpine snowy area. 
Sadly, once again I got news that one of my closest friends I've known for 52 years, passed away on Thursday. Her daughter now is the only one left in the family. Her brother died last August, her father at Christmas, and now her beloved mother. Colleen and I used to work together at the telegraph office and formed a great friendship. We both have a wicked wit, so laughter was always a big thing with us. I phoned some of our other work friends, so looks like a reunion of sorts will be at the funeral. 
So many deaths this past year, I'm wondering what I've done to deserve it all. Yes it's just as we age we lose our loved ones along life's journey, but it sure hurts!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my feet swell badly if i don't take my diuretic. but i have never needed an antibiotic for them. i'm glad that it is clearing up - hope the pain is going away also.
--- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My left leg, in particular, Sam, has swollen quite badly- the hospital had withheld the diuretic- so I did not take it the first few days home. Would have been better perhaps had I asked. However the combination of antibiotic and diuretic, seem to help matters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. We ventured out into the chilly evening to watch rugby league. Our team lost but it was a good game. I had the teddy bear look as I had so many layers on to keep warm. Good practice for next weekends excursion to the alpine snowy area.
> Sadly, once again I got news that one of my closest friends I've known for 52 years, passed away on Thursday. Her daughter now is the only one left in the family. Her brother died last August, her father at Christmas, and now her beloved mother. Colleen and I used to work together at the telegraph office and formed a great friendship. We both have a wicked wit, so laughter was always a big thing with us. I phoned some of our other work friends, so looks like a reunion of sorts will be at the funeral.
> So many deaths this past year, I'm wondering what I've done to deserve it all. Yes it's just as we age we lose our loved ones along life's journey, but it sure hurts!


Fan, you know you have hugs from me over Colleen's death- it may be our age but it does hurt, and is always a shock at first.
Sorry the Warriors lost (again) but glad you enjoyed the game! I too had on four to five layers, and I was inside!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i so sorry for your loss fan - it is very hard losing anyone but a life long friend is in a totally different plane - they are family. i bet you have many wonderful memories to look back on. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. We ventured out into the chilly evening to watch rugby league. Our team lost but it was a good game. I had the teddy bear look as I had so many layers on to keep warm. Good practice for next weekends excursion to the alpine snowy area.
> Sadly, once again I got news that one of my closest friends I've known for 52 years, passed away on Thursday. Her daughter now is the only one left in the family. Her brother died last August, her father at Christmas, and now her beloved mother. Colleen and I used to work together at the telegraph office and formed a great friendship. We both have a wicked wit, so laughter was always a big thing with us. I phoned some of our other work friends, so looks like a reunion of sorts will be at the funeral.
> So many deaths this past year, I'm wondering what I've done to deserve it all. Yes it's just as we age we lose our loved ones along life's journey, but it sure hurts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my feet swell badly if i don't take my diuretic. but i have never needed an antibiotic for them. i'm glad that it is clearing up - hope the pain is going away also.
> --- sam


Thanks Sam.
The antibiotic is precautionary Sam, because the wound is a little red.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha! --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam.
> The antibiotic is precautionary Sam, because the wound is a little red.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> gotcha! --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My deepest condolences, Fan. May your memories of happy times bring you comfort.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i so sorry for your loss fan - it is very hard losing anyone but a life long friend is in a totally different plane - they are family. i bet you have many wonderful memories to look back on. --- sam


Thank you Sam. Yes it's the many memories which are swirling round me which are keeping me going right now. Might get the photo albums out later and have a good look at ourselves back in the days of our youth. Colleen was of Irish descent and I'm Scots so there was a real Celtic bond between us. She was Catholic I'm Presbyterian but religious differences never marred our friendship, in fact it made us stronger in many ways as we understood each other very well. 
Our wedding was the first date, Colleen and John had, and it led to their wedding the following year. Great memories!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is the quilt I made for my friends Colleen and John. It has the red Lancaster rose, in centre being their surname.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> This is the quilt I made for my friends Colleen and John. It has the red Lancaster rose, in centre being their surname.


Lovely quilt. You've some good memories of your friend to cherish, but the loss is hard to bear. My sympathies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Are they one of those flowers that are a certain color based on what's in the soil (I forget what the other ones are--they can be either blue or pink, I think, depending on how they're fed)? I know flamingos turn white if they don't eat enough shrimp!


Hydrangeas do that but no luck growing them here ????I read lupine will all revert to purple/blue eventually so maybe same with delphiniums, I'm not sure


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely quilt. You've some good memories of your friend to cherish, but the loss is hard to bear. My sympathies.


Thank you you're very kind.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what makes me angrier is having to press one to speak english. if i remember right - english is the language of the land - everyone else should be pressing number one.
> --- sam


I agree & then when you do press one you can't understand the person who is supposed to be speaking English ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning Kenny and Greg here today. Happiness.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lock the doors quick ????and don't let them out till finished


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. We ventured out into the chilly evening to watch rugby league. Our team lost but it was a good game. I had the teddy bear look as I had so many layers on to keep warm. Good practice for next weekends excursion to the alpine snowy area.
> Sadly, once again I got news that one of my closest friends I've known for 52 years, passed away on Thursday. Her daughter now is the only one left in the family. Her brother died last August, her father at Christmas, and now her beloved mother. Colleen and I used to work together at the telegraph office and formed a great friendship. We both have a wicked wit, so laughter was always a big thing with us. I phoned some of our other work friends, so looks like a reunion of sorts will be at the funeral.
> So many deaths this past year, I'm wondering what I've done to deserve it all. Yes it's just as we age we lose our loved ones along life's journey, but it sure hurts!


Oh, no, your poor friends daughter to have lost so many in such a short time. My condolences, hard when someone has been part of your life for so long


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hydrangea's.
> Yes, isn't that weird how the shrimp affect the color of the flamingo's.


Shrimp also affect the color of salmon and trout. Diet seems to affect everything I think.

Beautiful and very meaningful quilt. So sorry for your loss, Fan.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, so sorry you lost your friend and had so many deaths. It does seem hard and that grief piles atop grief. Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Shrimp also affect the color of salmon and trout. Diet seems to affect everything I think.
> 
> Beautiful and very meaningful quilt. So sorry for your loss, Fan.


Thank you, very much appreciated.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, so sorry you lost your friend and had so many deaths. It does seem hard and that grief piles atop grief. Hugs.


And a big thank you to you. My black jacket is certainly getting some wearing lately.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. We ventured out into the chilly evening to watch rugby league. Our team lost but it was a good game. I had the teddy bear look as I had so many layers on to keep warm. Good practice for next weekends excursion to the alpine snowy area.
> Sadly, once again I got news that one of my closest friends I've known for 52 years, passed away on Thursday. Her daughter now is the only one left in the family. Her brother died last August, her father at Christmas, and now her beloved mother. Colleen and I used to work together at the telegraph office and formed a great friendship. We both have a wicked wit, so laughter was always a big thing with us. I phoned some of our other work friends, so looks like a reunion of sorts will be at the funeral.
> So many deaths this past year, I'm wondering what I've done to deserve it all. Yes it's just as we age we lose our loved ones along life's journey, but it sure hurts!


So sorry to hear of the loss of your friend Fan. You really have had more than your fair share of losses recently.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your friend, Fan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely quilt fan - good friendships like that last a lifetime. --- sam



Fan said:


> This is the quilt I made for my friends Colleen and John. It has the red Lancaster rose, in centre being their surname.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that the truth. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree & then when you do press one you can't understand the person who is supposed to be speaking English ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i am - come and find me. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-482413-1.html#11077644


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Angela and Kate, your support is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would say that is very good. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what makes me angrier is having to press one to speak english. if i remember right - english is the language of the land - everyone else should be pressing number one.
> --- sam


That is one of my pet peeves ( of which I have many), I'm an English speaking person in a country where the language of the land in English, though I'll give it's a bit tarnished, I should NOT have to hit one for English. Okay, I'm getting off that soap box.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning Kenny and Greg here today. Happiness.


AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lock the doors quick ????and don't let them out till finished


 :sm23: 
But not necessarily a bad idea. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you. I knew that I knew, just couldn't remember. LOL
> 
> Glad the guys are there, Joy--may their work go smoothy and swiftly!


LOL! I keep trying to call them Rhododendrons.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. We ventured out into the chilly evening to watch rugby league. Our team lost but it was a good game. I had the teddy bear look as I had so many layers on to keep warm. Good practice for next weekends excursion to the alpine snowy area.
> Sadly, once again I got news that one of my closest friends I've known for 52 years, passed away on Thursday. Her daughter now is the only one left in the family. Her brother died last August, her father at Christmas, and now her beloved mother. Colleen and I used to work together at the telegraph office and formed a great friendship. We both have a wicked wit, so laughter was always a big thing with us. I phoned some of our other work friends, so looks like a reunion of sorts will be at the funeral.
> So many deaths this past year, I'm wondering what I've done to deserve it all. Yes it's just as we age we lose our loved ones along life's journey, but it sure hurts!


Oh Fan, I'm so sorry, way to many deaths. No matter how many years we live, the passing of our friends and loved ones never gets easier.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That is one of my pet peeves ( of which I have many), I'm an English speaking person in a country where the language of the land in English, though I'll give it's a bit tarnished, I should NOT have to hit one for English. Okay, I'm getting off that soap box.


As far as I know we don't even have the option of hitting one for English, im sure that would be classed as against someone's rights here


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Fan, I'm so sorry, way to many deaths. No matter how many years we live, the passing of our friends and loved ones never gets easier.


Thank you no it's tough alright. Just been to see Julie and give her, the birthday gift early as we will be away on 21st.
I think she said she will post a photo of what I created for her. It's good she's nearby so we could talk about life's ups and downs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you no it's tough alright. Just been to see Julie and give her, the birthday gift early as we will be away on 21st.
> I think she said she will post a photo of what I created for her. It's good she's nearby so we could talk about life's ups and downs.


How nice of you. I'm looking forward to seeing what it is


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. We ventured out into the chilly evening to watch rugby league. Our team lost but it was a good game. I had the teddy bear look as I had so many layers on to keep warm. Good practice for next weekends excursion to the alpine snowy area.
> Sadly, once again I got news that one of my closest friends I've known for 52 years, passed away on Thursday. Her daughter now is the only one left in the family. Her brother died last August, her father at Christmas, and now her beloved mother. Colleen and I used to work together at the telegraph office and formed a great friendship. We both have a wicked wit, so laughter was always a big thing with us. I phoned some of our other work friends, so looks like a reunion of sorts will be at the funeral.
> So many deaths this past year, I'm wondering what I've done to deserve it all. Yes it's just as we age we lose our loved ones along life's journey, but it sure hurts!


Fan, so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is the quilt I made for my friends Colleen and John. It has the red Lancaster rose, in centre being their surname.


Such a beautiful quilt and a lovely keepsake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is one of my pet peeves ( of which I have many), I'm an English speaking person in a country where the language of the land in English, though I'll give it's a bit tarnished, I should NOT have to hit one for English. Okay, I'm getting off that soap box.


I wonder who we would get if we don't press 1? I think I'll try it to the next time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Such a beautiful quilt and a lovely keepsake.


Thank you Liz, yes it's never ending lately with all the bereavements.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh yes - i forget markers - i use them a lot. probably overdo - but it sure helps when it comes to repair a mistake - you have a certain number of sts it can be in.
> --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually get a prescription for a year & only go back if I think there's a problem or if they call about tests. The pharmacy will give 3 months supply at a time & the fee I pay is the same if I get 1 or 3 months so saves me $$ & running back to them


We can only get one month at a time- in fact I tried to get one a day early once becuase I needed to fit another one. And was told if I picked it up that day I wouldn't get any government discount so had to go back the next day. 
So I need to see my GP every 6 months just to get scripts written- but I guess it's to be sure that being followed up. But yearly would be good. And you can't ring up. For a while it was really hard to get into my GP and I rang up about 3 weeks before they ran out, couldn't get into her. Well can she write a single script and I will make an appointment to see her when she is available again. No. I realise that do need to follow people up on medications but that was stupid as I had to see someone different so where is the good follow-up there?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You were vaccinated for chicken pox? It's a relatively new thing here. I know youngest son had them when he was 16 & boy was he a mess. Seems there are more & more here who are on the anti vaccine bandwagon -grrr- but I won't get on my soap box about that today????


I was surprised by that as well. My two weren't vaccinated as it wasn't around. I don't even think it was around when I was giving vaccinations in the mid 90s.
In fact just looked it up. First released in the US in 1995. 
Here 2000 unfunded though is now a part of the funded ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no. Hope it's not painful.
> 
> Our tub/shower is acrylic one piece, no places for things to get trapped or leak, I love it. When we built the house, they were quite new & fairly expensive but I told DH after all the old houses we'd lived in with the grunge coming from behind the broken tiles I wanted to spend the extra & he agreed. I'm sure glad we did as it's still good as New after 34 years & several friends who built the same year have redone their bathrooms more than once.
> I have s shower curtain with plastic liner on it but have never had mould grow on the liner, only rust stains occasionally when our water softener isn't working, our water here is full of iron, things would be orange if we didn't have a filter in the system


That was what I wanted but David was convinced that they wouldn't work and as usually what he wanted we got. At least he listened enough to get big tiles so less groat to worry about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Are they one of those flowers that are a certain color based on what's in the soil (I forget what the other ones are--they can be either blue or pink, I think, depending on how they're fed)? I know flamingos turn white if they don't eat enough shrimp!


DIdn't know that about flamingoes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. We ventured out into the chilly evening to watch rugby league. Our team lost but it was a good game. I had the teddy bear look as I had so many layers on to keep warm. Good practice for next weekends excursion to the alpine snowy area.
> Sadly, once again I got news that one of my closest friends I've known for 52 years, passed away on Thursday. Her daughter now is the only one left in the family. Her brother died last August, her father at Christmas, and now her beloved mother. Colleen and I used to work together at the telegraph office and formed a great friendship. We both have a wicked wit, so laughter was always a big thing with us. I phoned some of our other work friends, so looks like a reunion of sorts will be at the funeral.
> So many deaths this past year, I'm wondering what I've done to deserve it all. Yes it's just as we age we lose our loved ones along life's journey, but it sure hurts!


Sorry about yet another death of a close friend.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorry about yet another death of a close friend.


Thank you, do hope you're feeling better too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning Kenny and Greg here today. Happiness.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lock the doors quick ????and don't let them out till finished


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. We ventured out into the chilly evening to watch rugby league. Our team lost but it was a good game. I had the teddy bear look as I had so many layers on to keep warm. Good practice for next weekends excursion to the alpine snowy area.
> Sadly, once again I got news that one of my closest friends I've known for 52 years, passed away on Thursday. Her daughter now is the only one left in the family. Her brother died last August, her father at Christmas, and now her beloved mother. Colleen and I used to work together at the telegraph office and formed a great friendship. We both have a wicked wit, so laughter was always a big thing with us. I phoned some of our other work friends, so looks like a reunion of sorts will be at the funeral.
> So many deaths this past year, I'm wondering what I've done to deserve it all. Yes it's just as we age we lose our loved ones along life's journey, but it sure hurts!


I am so sorry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is the quilt I made for my friends Colleen and John. It has the red Lancaster rose, in centre being their surname.


Very pretty!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry.


Thank you Tami, Although it's sad for those of us left behind, we know our friend is at peace and we accept that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree & then when you do press one you can't understand the person who is supposed to be speaking English ????


That's for sure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan, so sorry for yet another loss in your family. Hugs. The pillow cases you made for Julie are beautiful.

Off to the company picnic up at DS's today and then off to Door County, WI for a few more days.

We had a lovely time in FL and DD did wonderfully in her presentation to the parents of blind children. It was a fantastic experience for me to be there with her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Snow was just enough in Christchurch for the GK's to build miniature snowmen. Lots of road closures, trees down in places. Hurricane strength in places. The central North Island has been hit quite badly.


What fun for the grandchildren but glad all are ok. What a major storm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sorry to hear Maryanne needs so much dental work. I hope it goes smoothly. I have a few more months to get mine paid off, too, so I know that pain.


Sorlenna, sorry you know the pain of so much dental work and the pain of paying for it. Hope you are feeling better and glad it you had it done.

My cousin got home from Texas and she thanks all of you for your prayers. I guess they weren't able to do another chin graft but thankfully it isn't the whole chin that is missing, as I feared, but just an area they were trying to smooth out after all the surgery.

Was at my nephew's wedding in Ohio and we had the worst trip. I wanted to turn back within 20 min. of leaving the house as it was raining so hard you couldn't see anything and it was getting foggy. My sister let me know that it was better weather ahead so we kept going but there were accidents ahead and we ended up waiting 2 hrs. to move 15 miles. Apparently flooding on the road caused accidents and even after they were cleared up, 3 lanes had to merge into one to get through the flooded area. The wedding was lovely. It was outdoors and it started to sprinkle but the bride didn't want to move indoors. As the bridal party started to come down the aisles the clouds parted and the sun came out. There were 2 butterflies that stayed on our side right by our chairs and flitting overhead the whole time of the ceremony. It was long too and I couldn't believe how they stayed in our area. For me they signified mom and dad.

Speaking of dental, I broke a tooth at the wedding so Monday I will be having some work done. Not major but it will be expensive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, sorry you know the pain of so much dental work and the pain of paying for it. Hope you are feeling better and glad it you had it done.
> 
> My cousin got home from Texas and she thanks all of you for your prayers. I guess they weren't able to do another chin graft but thankfully it isn't the whole chin that is missing, as I feared, but just an area they were trying to smooth out after all the surgery.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the terrible trip was worth it for the lovely wedding. And glad things weren't as bad for your cousin as she thought they might be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What fun for the grandchildren but glad all are ok. What a major storm.


It was cold in Christchurch, but not as fierce as around Wellington and the southern North Island. The children have got used to there being rather more snow when it comes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, sorry you know the pain of so much dental work and the pain of paying for it. Hope you are feeling better and glad it you had it done.
> 
> My cousin got home from Texas and she thanks all of you for your prayers. I guess they weren't able to do another chin graft but thankfully it isn't the whole chin that is missing, as I feared, but just an area they were trying to smooth out after all the surgery.
> 
> ...


oh dear.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Aunt started doing meth again and grandma was letting it happen in her house, so I think she told social services she couldn't do it anymore. Neither she nor the fetus needed to be around that, the aunts fingers were falling off and she was complaining "why is this happening to me?", cuz you're doing drugs dummy, well harsher words than that was J's response.


 :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> It didn't sound put on- she does do that of course but quite different. She was definitely upset (probably because she was confused) but settled quickly.


Didn't mean to imply it was an act... just that they usually get over it when they realize it is a reality and they also are frequently distracted by a toy or activity. Doesn't matter what kind if tears, it's tough to walk away!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's a megadose. I want to get levels tested again and go to a smaller daily asap. I don't have any side effects that I'm aware of but don't want to take more than I have to.


Me neither... but my Dr. is even more conservative. She pretty much doesn't want me to take anything but a vitamin, a calcium and the Simvastatin and baby aspirin. I eliminated most all supplements but still do Flax and Fish oil per the eye Dr. request and also the .5 mg Xanax AM and PM. She would rather another drug, but tried it and don't like it. She doesn't even want me taking Aleve in AM and I did without for a year but am back on because it does keep knee and back more comfortable. I also take the Valarian Root at night most nights. I might get by without but not taking any chances on night terrors coming back!!!!! I wish she would go along with some B vitamins for some energy but I'm trying to be a relatively good patient. I have told her that 2 of the other Dr.s , and now the surgeon, all want me to not cough so I will do steroids for that should it occur again and not mess around with the things she prescribed that didn't work. Her thought process was correct in that the fungal infection would normally rule out a steroid but, in my case, more harm done with the coughing and the fungus is latent so I'll not go through that pain, misery and discomfort again. Still, I go along with less is more in most cases. I'm even going to ask for a break from Simvastatin to see if body will maintain the lowered cholesterol levels. Exercise seems to be as effective.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I thought I would like the bottom freezer but I don't. My fridge was here when I bought the place and it was only 2 years old so didn't think I should change it.


I do like the two doors on top for refrigerator though. I liked the upper freezer better but the bottom has more room and would be fine if kept organized. Mine has a small pull out drawer and three bins. I'm one who puts like things together and labels visible. Unfortunately, my "cook" doesn't so I can never find anything.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, sorry you know the pain of so much dental work and the pain of paying for it. Hope you are feeling better and glad it you had it done.
> 
> My cousin got home from Texas and she thanks all of you for your prayers. I guess they weren't able to do another chin graft but thankfully it isn't the whole chin that is missing, as I feared, but just an area they were trying to smooth out after all the surgery.
> 
> ...


Not a good start to your trip to the wedding but glad for the bride and groom that the sun came out. Sorry that you now have a visit to the dentist. Commiserations.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me neither... but my Dr. is even more conservative. She pretty much doesn't want me to take anything but a vitamin, a calcium and the Simvastatin and baby aspirin. I eliminated most all supplements but still do Flax and Fish oil per the eye Dr. request and also the .5 mg Xanax AM and PM. She would rather another drug, but tried it and don't like it. She doesn't even want me taking Aleve in AM and I did without for a year but am back on because it does keep knee and back more comfortable. I also take the Valarian Root at night most nights. I might get by without but not taking any chances on night terrors coming back!!!!! I wish she would go along with some B vitamins for some energy but I'm trying to be a relatively good patient. I have told her that 2 of the other Dr.s , and now the surgeon, all want me to not cough so I will do steroids for that should it occur again and not mess around with the things she prescribed that didn't work. Her thought process was correct in that the fungal infection would normally rule out a steroid but, in my case, more harm done with the coughing and the fungus is latent so I'll not go through that pain, misery and discomfort again. Still, I go along with less is more in most cases. I'm even going to ask for a break from Simvastatin to see if body will maintain the lowered cholesterol levels. Exercise seems to be as effective.


Seems to me you have had that fungus for a long time. Is there no end in sight?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me neither... but my Dr. is even more conservative. She pretty much doesn't want me to take anything but a vitamin, a calcium and the Simvastatin and baby aspirin. I eliminated most all supplements but still do Flax and Fish oil per the eye Dr. request and also the .5 mg Xanax AM and PM. She would rather another drug, but tried it and don't like it. She doesn't even want me taking Aleve in AM and I did without for a year but am back on because it does keep knee and back more comfortable. I also take the Valarian Root at night most nights. I might get by without but not taking any chances on night terrors coming back!!!!! I wish she would go along with some B vitamins for some energy but I'm trying to be a relatively good patient. I have told her that 2 of the other Dr.s , and now the surgeon, all want me to not cough so I will do steroids for that should it occur again and not mess around with the things she prescribed that didn't work. Her thought process was correct in that the fungal infection would normally rule out a steroid but, in my case, more harm done with the coughing and the fungus is latent so I'll not go through that pain, misery and discomfort again. Still, I go along with less is more in most cases. I'm even going to ask for a break from Simvastatin to see if body will maintain the lowered cholesterol levels. Exercise seems to be as effective.


It was Simvastatin that stopped me sleeping. I'm still taking it, but I take it in the morning...not the optimum time I know, but I need to sleep!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> the one disadvantage with walk in tubs is that you have to be in them before you can turn on the water and then you need to sit there while it fill up or gets where you want it. then when you are done you need to sit there while it drains before you can get out. i think those conditions make it a bad buy. --- sam


I am afraid replacing one our tubs with a walk-in would actually decrease home value. It is not child friendly, etc. If it is a retirement home, just for you, in a community that caters to retirees, then it might be a good deal.

My advise.... be very confident in your contractor for a build that far from home. You are not going to be able to do frequent checks and are not going to be as available for consultation. That doesn't mean it won't work out fine, but you do have to stay on top of the work so that it goes forward in a timely manner. If I were building that far from here, I might rent a place nearby to stay during build or definitely plan on checking in every week-end. I might also include a timeline as part of the contact with penalties for any delays.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you have to see the Dr to get a refill on anxiety meds.


Dr. had given a script that still had one refill, but the mail order people did not do in at the correct time so it expired. I am on it pretty much forever so never a problem getting it refilled... just wasn't current. She would prefer a different drug but I know it doesn't agree with me so I have nixed that... Enough messing around with different ones. Unfortunately, somewhere in all the Dr. changes, ins. changes, etc. the strength got cut in half and she won't increase to where it was unless I see psychologist. That isn't happening so I just dip into old stash on really bad day or double up during day and then take sleeping pill at night. (I can feel all the nurses cringing.... but a girl's got to do what a girl's got to do and I get tired of trying to correct past errors. It happens very rarely, just when things like the suicides or deaths or medical screw ups happen.... maybe 3-4 time a year.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Even diabetes meds have to be refilled after seeing the doctor at certain points--a while back they said they had to have the doc's approval to give him the medication (which he has been taking for years). They finally called or faxed the doctor's office, I think, but yes, they tend to monitor the drugs that can be "misused or abused." I may talk to my doctor about getting on some anxiety meds, as mine isn't going away. :sm03: It's so annoying, and I don't want to do it, but I may need a little more help for a while. I also need to be out walking/moving more, but it's so stinking hot right now it's hard to do. (I know the mall is good for walking, but I hate the crowds.)


The walking is a real help but I'm with you on the heat and, once I break the cycle, it is hard to get back on it. Our nearest mall is an older one and may even be torn down or remodeled. At the moment, it is never crowded so a good place to go. I would like a nice park or something but it has to be close to make it a daily habit. I want nature without people so that I can meditate, think things out, etc. I don't really want to take unnecessary things either, but have come to the realization that, since the cancer, I am never going to be without some anxiety. I know that Ativan is what works best for me, but no one is going to prescribe it so I go with the Xanax. I have tried all the other classes Dr.s wanted and they make me sweat, gain weight and I don't really feel better so I am not experimenting anymore. I surely understand controlling substances but I would think that looking at history of 7 years with no increase in dose should pretty much show I'm not abusing or escalating to be effective. Having had night terrors in the past and being paralyzed and unable to call out, I will never put myself in that situation again. Horrible, horrible, horrible. I would just rather not sleep at all and would just keep going until I dropped. Whenever I am in hospital, I take both the Ativan and Xanax. Staying in my own skin guarantees a much faster healing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you can get med for anxiety. Iresha gave me 3 Xanax, but I didn't try. Now with everything pulled out of bathroom can't find. Zzzish! Another help for me is lavender scented oil which calms me and relaxes me. And of course walking Maya which I am embarrassed to say I haven't done in maybe ten days or two weeks. I hate crowds, noise, too much movement of malls also. Haven't been to the gym in awhile either. Really need to get back on track but need fungus gone before I use pool. No one needs fungus among us! Will just meditate for today. Acupuncture session helps.
> Hugs. Remember we are human beings, not human doings. Go easy on yourself.


Lavender spray is next to my bed at all times and I spray right before going to bed. I always have it with me in the hospital and also take my own pillows. Those plastic things are too small, too hot and I only use against back or whatever, not near face. Aromatherapy is a wonderful thing. I have a air spray thing that is motion sensor and every time someone comes in front door or enters DR, it sprays. Having a welcoming scent makes me feel better (and maybe no one will notice if the place is a bit of a mess.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Haven't learned that trick yet. But willing to. Don't know how to. It's been all I can do to fight for my husband's health with the doctors. I come on KP to relax and realize there is another world out there.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion.


Yes, this another world and much friendlier. I am so tired of trying to settle health questions with hospital, ins. etc. that I am just flat fed up. 'm taking the week-end off and will think about going to one of the hospitals in person Monday.... or not.

Hope you can get your husband's health needs addressed and always know this is a soft place to land when you need a break or a hug.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, this another world and much friendlier. I am so tired of trying to settle health questions with hospital, ins. etc. that I am just flat fed up. 'm taking the week-end off and will think about going to one of the hospitals in person Monday.... or not.
> 
> Hope you can get your husband's health needs addressed and always know this is a soft place to land when you need a break or a hug.


Thank you. You have brought tears to my eyes with your sensitivity.

Thank you, and God Bless!

J


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lavender spray is next to my bed at all times and I spray right before going to bed. I always have it with me in the hospital and also take my own pillows. Those plastic things are too small, too hot and I only use against back or whatever, not near face. Aromatherapy is a wonderful thing. I have a air spray thing that is motion sensor and every time someone comes in front door or enters DR, it sprays. Having a welcoming scent makes me feel better (and maybe no one will notice if the place is a bit of a mess.)


Before someone was coming to visit and I didn't have time to do much about the mess, I sprayed furniture polish around and at least it smelled as though I had been cleaning! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

KateB said:


> Before someone was coming to visit and I didn't have time to do much about the mess, I sprayed furniture polish around and at least it smelled as though I had been cleaning! :sm16: :sm09:


Great hint!


----------

